#ubuntuone 2010-02-01
<seanbrystone> HI i cant seem to connect to Ubuntu One using the applet
<duanedesign> hello seanbrystone
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: so you launch Ubuntu One from the Applications > Internet >Ubuntu One
<seanbrystone> hi duanedesign
<seanbrystone> yeah that dont work either
<seanbrystone> nor does the cloud icon
<duanedesign> and then clicking on the applet
<duanedesign> and selecting connect doesnt work ?
<seanbrystone> i can only log in from https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<seanbrystone> yeah it does nothing
<seanbrystone> im on 64 bit ubuntu 9.10
<duanedesign> hmm, ok well lets see if we can fix it
<duanedesign> what we will do is add your computer to your account again and see if that works
<duanedesign> Quit the Ubuntu One client
<duanedesign> Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<seanbrystone> ok
<duanedesign> select the Password tab
<duanedesign> click the little arrow to open the folder there
<duanedesign> there should be an entry for Ubuntu One Token
<duanedesign> mine was at the very bottom
<seanbrystone> i only see my wifi and Desktop Couch user authentication, theres two of those
<duanedesign> ok not them
<duanedesign> ok well i guess if its not there then we can go on. Nothing to delete :)
<seanbrystone> ok lol
<duanedesign> go to    https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> # Click on the checkbox next to your computer
<duanedesign> "Remove Selected Computer"
<seanbrystone> ok
<duanedesign> Open Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> A web page should open, prompting you to add your computer to your Ubuntu One account
<duanedesign> Add your computer
<seanbrystone> nope, only the options came up
<duanedesign> ok
<seanbrystone> if i right click the cloud icon, i can get to the Ubuntu One page
<duanedesign> r-click and choose quit
<seanbrystone> right click and "go to web".
<seanbrystone> ok
<duanedesign> then when the applet disappears
<duanedesign> try and open it again
<duanedesign> Open Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> A web page should open, prompting you to add your computer to your Ubuntu One account ?
<seanbrystone> yeah that worked
<seanbrystone> that worked a while back, then it asked me again and again for me to Add my computer
<duanedesign> when you finish you should be connected. I want to check something else when you are finished.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> lets make sure you have 1.0.3
<seanbrystone> k
<duanedesign> version of the client it incorporates a lot of the newer fixes
<duanedesign> you can check it by opening a Terminal (Applications > Accesories . Terminal)
<duanedesign> and running the following :     dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<seanbrystone> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 Ubuntu One client
<duanedesign> under version you should see a number.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> lets add the Ubuntu One PPA / Stable PPA
<seanbrystone> k
<duanedesign> that is the easiest way to get the latest stable release
<duanedesign> in the Terminal you can type or copy and paste this command
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<duanedesign> itll do a few things and then go back to the prompt
<duanedesign> then well run an update
<seanbrystone> k
<duanedesign> in the Terminal:
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<seanbrystone> ok
<duanedesign> to be safe you can run that dpkg command again if you like
<duanedesign> an easy way to run past commands is just push the up arrow
<duanedesign> while in the terminal
<seanbrystone> k
<duanedesign> r-click on the applet and select quit again
<seanbrystone> k
<duanedesign> then Launch Ubuntu One again from Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> and you should be running the newer client
<seanbrystone> nope lol
<seanbrystone> nothing happen
<duanedesign> ok
<seanbrystone> says i have 1.0.3
<seanbrystone> but cant start it
<duanedesign> so the applet isnt coming up when you select Ubuntu One from the Applications Menu
<duanedesign>  Delete the ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file and restart the Ubuntu One client
<duanedesign> we can also try that
<duanedesign> the easiest way to delete that file in my opinion is from the Terminal run : rm ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<seanbrystone> hmm yeah that not working either
<seanbrystone> i deleted the file
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> lets make sure the client is actually quit
<duanedesign> killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon ubuntuone-client-applet
<duanedesign> that ran in a terminal should make sure the client is quit
<seanbrystone> that worked i think
<seanbrystone> the icon changed to a grey cloud, then changed to a cloud with explaination point
<seanbrystone> real fast
<duanedesign> ok
<seanbrystone> that normal?
<duanedesign> lets see if we can get some information to better understand what is happening
<duanedesign> in your Terminal run
<duanedesign> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<seanbrystone> Another instance is running
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> sudo killall ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-syncdaemon ubuntuone-client-applet
<seanbrystone> ubuntuone-client: no process found
<duanedesign> thats ok
<duanedesign> will it let you run
<duanedesign> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug >  ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<seanbrystone> that doesnt seem to do anything
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> well lets try and Launch the ubuntuone-client from the Applications menu
<seanbrystone> ok that put the cloud icon , but still explaination point
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: allright
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: you might have bandwidth throttling on
<duanedesign> currently that can cause some issues
<duanedesign> r-click the applet
<duanedesign> select preferences
<seanbrystone> oh yeah i had that on
<duanedesign> unclick limit bandwidth
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: were the numbers set to 0
<seanbrystone> yeah
<seanbrystone> yay! works now
<duanedesign> the bug seems to show up most frequently then
<seanbrystone> ty very much, that seemed to be the problem
<seanbrystone> :)
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: if you do want bandwidth throttling
<duanedesign> turn u both numbers
<duanedesign> up*
<duanedesign> :)
<seanbrystone> ok
<seanbrystone> thanks again
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: anymore problems come back
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: good luck
<seanbrystone> ok bye :D
<matt___> working or not? (ubuntu one that is)
<oly> hi, is there anyway to stop the update of files with certain extensions, and if not is it a planned feature via a config file ??
<oly> basically need something like the ignore feature in bzr
<matt___> is there a status update page?
<Yorvik> From the mailing list
<Yorvik> We try to post about any service interruptions here:
<Yorvik> http://identi.ca/ubuntuone
<rtgz> I would suggest to reverse the notifications about service interruptions
<rtgz> huh? No standup meeting and nobody to poke?
<rtgz> Yorvik, Bug #490328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490328 in ubuntuone-servers "The server MUST have a status page easily accessible by U1 users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490328
<rtgz> woo-hoo, "openid" is no longer "failed" :)
<vds> hello hello Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<vds> Chipaca, dobey (if around), lifeless, rtgz, teknico...
<Chipaca> what, already?
<Chipaca> me
<vds> jblount?
<rtgz> pass
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<vds> ops not lifeless but beuno, sorry
<vds> Chipaca: please
<jblount> me
<rodrigo__> me
<vds> Chipaca: want to start?
<vds> or should I go? :)
<vds> I take it as a "yes, go!"
<vds> :)
<rodrigo__> :)
<vds> DONE: finished client configuration, discussed again with funambol support, found out new bugs ready to be filed
<vds> TODO: propose this branch, start to rediscuss some initial choices about users id and phone numbers
<vds> BLOCKED: (AGAIN) I'm definitely not, but I don't have any news about the deployment of funambol and funambol exchange in prod, should I push, should I wait?
<vds> next teknico
<teknico> DONE: holiday; landed a branch to fix an error at first login (#513280); fixing the phone setup web interface with vds
<teknico> TODO: more fixing the phone setup web interface; fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Get search / start pages creed
<jblount> TODO: Hook them up to search apis
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rodrigo__: !
<rodrigo__> • DONE: oauthdesktop usage in music store widget. On-call review. Finished the 2-tab contacts picker. Backported webkit and dependencies to jaunty for beta PPA.
<rodrigo__> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client adds back button to pages. U1 client interrogates library
<rodrigo__>  page to update download progress. geoip detection on server to forward to appropriate store
<rodrigo__> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo__> next: Chipaca
<beuno> vds, hi
<Chipaca> oops, sorry for dropping out of the standup
<Chipaca> me: in the sprint
<Chipaca> next or meeting ends
<mandel> Question; what happens when you delete a db from desktopcouch?
<mandel> I keep removing dbs from my tests and they re-spawn like in a videogame... any idea?
<aquarius> mandel, weir
<aquarius> d
<aquarius> mandel, that's not supposed to happen?
<mandel> well, if i remove a db and don't want it back from ubuntuone, right?
<aquarius> I thought that database deletes were propagated. CardinalFang?
<CardinalFang> Whatwhat?
<mandel> not that i know...
<mandel> I keep getting all of them, I remove them from my local instance and the bloody things reappear
<mandel> can anyone access my db in the server and let me know if I have things like test_add_root?
<CardinalFang> mandel, there is no way to delete a database.
<mandel> CardinalFang, really?
<mandel> so if I do CouchDatabase("test") the thing is there "for ever"
<mandel> ouch
<CardinalFang> mandel, really.  A deleted database is one that is not yet replicated.  We don't have a way to store a negative-existence event.
<CardinalFang> Yes, it is there forever.  You may remove all records so that it's empty.
<mandel> done that, but when I get in futon is kinda hard to look at the ones I'm interested :P
<rtgz> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - connection lost: Connection was closed cleanly.
<rtgz> whom to poke?
<rtgz> 2010-02-01 21:20:10,885 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - FreeSpaceInquiry             share:'c7a7fc0f-4f9f-427f-8ba2-5cc4efb8e351'   node:---                                      FreeSpaceInquiry() failure INTERNAL_ERROR
<rtgz> And so the client is now happily reconnecting
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I believe the topic can be changed now
<joshuahoover> rtgz: love to, but for some reason i can't...could before...hmmm...
<rtgz> 0 ops in the channel
<rtgz> wha?
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ummm...yeah
<joshuahoover> rtgz: and i'm pretty irc illiterate so, not the best combo ;)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I guess this has something to do with the recent IRC server upgrade
 * Ng honks
<rtgz> hm, based on what I see, #ubuntu has 1 operator-bot, and #telepathy has 0 ops. Unfortunately I don't remember what was the state earlier
<rtgz> Ng, aquarius responds with "I am working on this" on music store honks :)
<aquarius> :-)
<aquarius> I am in fact working on it right now as we speak :)
<rtgz> Okay, who was the operator in #ubuntuone channel earlier?
<Ng> I actually came in here because I'm running lucid and ubuntuone is failing to connect
<rtgz> Ng, how does it misbehave?
<Ng> and interestingly I think whatever the issue is, might be stopping tomboy from loading, which is somewhat distressing
<Ng> rtgz: going by the logs I seem to be getting internal errors
<rtgz> Ng,  FreeSpaceInquiry() failure INTERNAL_ERROR ?
<Ng> and AccountInquiry()
<Ng> it kinda looks like all of the calls inquiries are failing, but I'm not super familiar with the log format
<Ng> hrm, tomboy seems to be blocking on dbus
<rtgz> joshuahoover, http://irchelp.org/irchelp/changuide.html#security
<rtgz> joshuahoover, looks like we lost all ops :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: hmmm...
<rtgz> joshuahoover, need to get xmpp server for conferencing. It is at least clear who is operator and who is not in XMPP MUC...
 * rtgz tries to plant xmpp servers whenever he goes
<joshuahoover> rtgz: so, based on that link, are we pretty much needing everyone to leave the channel and recreate it? that seems crazy
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I guess we will need to find out who was the creator of the channel
<rtgz> joshuahoover: UbuntuIrcCouncil, static, Chipaca, rmcbride, jamesh and urbanape are channel operators, and everyone from *!*@canonical/* can change the topic.
<rtgz> correction - statik,
<statik> rtgz, sometime this week when we get 10 minutes together I will make you an op
 * statik reads the backlog
<rtgz> statik, erm... The problem is... it looks like you are not the operator at the moment...
<statik> oh yeah, i don't stay opped. thats generally recommended on ubuntu related channels
<statik> need me to do something?
<rtgz> statik, the Ubuntu Bug Day today is not that "today" anymore, so the channel topic needs to be changed...
<statik> rtgz: ah, ok. at least you and joshuahoover should also be ops
<statik> I need to look up how to do that
<rtgz> statik, and it turned out that joshuahoover is unable to change the topic, while he was the one that set it previously
<statik> well, he says he is joshuahoover, but how can we know for sure ;)
<joshuahoover> statik: heh
<j0shuahoover> statik, true
<rtgz> that's why I like XMPP :)
<rtgz> Ng, FreeSpaceFailure - INTERNAL_ERROR
<rtgz> up-to-date lucid lynx
<duanedesign> rtgz: i came across another of those this morning working on bugs
<statik> rtgz, you are registered with nickserv already?
<rtgz> statik, yup, rtgz, properly registered and protected with a password that is hard to remember
<rtgz> duanedesign, yes, it looks like something is broken on the server side (given that clients were not updated) and it causes some kind of errors that are subtle enough to overlook...
<statik> rtgz, joshuahoover: you both have +votiA on #ubuntuone now
<joshuahoover> statik: cool, thanks!
<rtgz> hm...
<joshuahoover> statik: though i can't change the topic for some reason...hmmm
<statik> joshuahoover, rtgz: please read the operator guidelines before using your new powers :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Just ask joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<rtgz> statik, ok, now we need the power to summon those who are offline...
<statik> heh, that will take some bot programming
<duanedesign> I was helping some folks on the Forum and i came across something i was able to reproduce, but cant offer an explanation.
<duanedesign> Maybe someone in here has heard/seen this
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I guess the string "Have a question? Just ask!" might call for some kind of a problem. There needs to be some kind of authoritative list of channel participants that are considered to be UbuntuOne-related. Request for desktopcouch replication log from a randomUser123 might not be the level of support U1 needs to provide :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: agreed
<joshuahoover> rtgz: maybe we put a link to a wiki page with who to contact?
<duanedesign> in Evolution if you choose File > Backup settings and save that file in your Ubuntu One folder. Later you choose File > Restore Settings and choose the fil it gives 'select a valid backup file'
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yep, this may be useful. And reduce the number of links to one... Need to think about it...
<duanedesign> move the file up one directory level to $Home and it works fine
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: but it doesn't work when in your ~/Ubuntu One folder?
 * rtgz found that evolution can create backups... wow..
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: correct
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: i was able to reproduce this
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: very strange
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: would it just not work, not show up, or what?
<rtgz> duanedesign, testing with my evolution account atm
<duanedesign> here is the individuals post on the forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394117
<duanedesign> the fileshows up an syncs
<duanedesign> you just cant seem to 'Restore Settings' from it
<rtgz> duanedesign, so it needs to be synced... ok...
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: i was able to reproduce here as well...very strange
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: yes indeed i was stumped.
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: check out this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/447888
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 447888 in evolution "restore file not accepted unless it's moved to home directory" [Low,Triaged]
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: comment #6 in particular
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: so, the good news is that this isn't a bug specific to ubuntu one and there is a workaround :)
<rtgz> looks like this has to do something with the space characters
<joshuahoover> rtgz: seems plausible
<rtgz> LOL
<rtgz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367103
<rtgz> duanedesign, joshuahoover: WONTFIX in Ubuntu One, evolution guys need to pass parameters properly. ^
<joshuahoover> rtgz: yep
<rtgz> ok, if INTERNAL ERROR persists tomorrow in the morning I will start debugging with a bigger hammer.
<statik> rtgz, is INTERNAL_ERROR still happening today? there was a problem on one of the clusters yesterday but we thought it was fixed. __lucio__ will be very very interested if it's still happening
<statik> INTERNAL_ERROR coming back via storage protocol I mean
<rtgz> statik, this is happening, but it is somehow hard to reproduce
<rtgz> statik, however I am not sure about the source - we get ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - FreeSpaceInquiry share:'' node:--- FreeSpaceInquiry() failure INTERNAL_ERROR
<duanedesign> joshuahoove rtgz thank you very much, i will pass the info along :)
<rtgz> duanedesign, grrr... I bet the fix fits in 1-3 lines...
<duanedesign> lol
<rtgz> duanedesign, WHAT? No fix... grrrr
 * rtgz reads the bug reports and outputs debug info immediately
<statik> rtgz, duanedesign: we could probably fix that in evolution pretty easily, even though it's not a bug in u1 code
<statik> thats the great thing about ubuntu, we can patch anyones code
 * rtgz fires up apt-get source...
<duanedesign> statik: +1
<duanedesign> i can t tell you how many hours have been saved and projects improved by sharing code.
<statik> when there was an argument over whether to have a space in the Ubuntu One folder name, I believe I told everyone we would fix any problems in supported apps that were related to the space in the name
<duanedesign> i dont know how the proprietary guys do it ;)
<statik> duanedesign, no kidding! i have worked in some very large software houses, and they end up having these problems where they try to recreate open source communities inside the company without realizing it.
<statik> the best way to share code inside a company is to share the code outside the company
<rtgz> statik, Yes, at first I was "What? a space in the name, this is no-no!" and then... Hm, space is a valid character, and if application does not handle that then it needs to be fixed. In the end we will have more applications working with file names properly...
<rtgz>         command = g_strdup_printf ("cd $HOME && tar chf - .evolution .camel_certs | gzip > %s", quotedfname);
<rtgz> very funny
<rtgz>         command = g_strdup_printf ("tar ztf %s 1>/dev/null", quotedfname);
<rtgz> no, this is very funny
<rtgz>         quotedfname is g_shell_quote(filename);
<rtgz>         run_cmd ("pkill tar");
<rtgz> guys, this backup/restore is scary
<rtgz> in fact, this is done by /usr/lib/evolution/2.28/evolution-backup
<rtgz> no, these things above are not funny
<rtgz> this is what is really causing the problem:
<rtgz>         command = g_strdup_printf ("%s/evolution-backup --check %s", EVOLUTION_TOOLSDIR, filename);
<duanedesign> hmm
<rtgz> filename comes w/o any g_shell_quote there into sanity_check() routine. Adding this call will make it work again
<rtgz> there is a separate application which does all the black magic behind backup and restore and there is a small plugin that launches it. The problem is in that small plugin.
 * rtgz wishes he had given more hard drive space to lucid VM...
<statik> rtgz, if you submit a patch upstream I can help get it turned into a branch and patch against the lucid package
<statik> gotta go for now, see you all tomorrow
<rtgz> statik, ok, I will do that but tomorrow, commenting the upstream bugreport now
<rtgz> duanedesign, ok, bug found and I will provide the patch tomorrow :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: that is awesome
<duanedesign> ha ha 'awesome' slang i picked up in the 80's :)
<rtgz> now we need to dig into these Internal errors, since they are a bit... mmm... bad.
<duanedesign> i wa about to ask
<rtgz> but I will do this in the morning.
<duanedesign> s/wa/was
<rtgz> if nobody objects :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: ok. I had a bug report that i was looking at
<duanedesign> he noticed irregular sorting by filename
<duanedesign> in the web UI. He also has the Internal Error
<duanedesign> is that something you , or anyone, has noticed as possibly a symptom
<rtgz> duanedesign, frankly speaking the file list in web ui needs to have some fixes, e.g. bug #495903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495903 in ubuntuone-servers "Tree view should load one level of subfolders in one HTTP request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495903
<duanedesign> rtgz: ahh, ok thank you. Enjoy your evening
<rtgz> duanedesign, I can't reproduce the bug reliably, so that's why I will need to dig into the code
<duanedesign> gotcha
<rtgz> duanedesign, night. 00:26 here :)
<duanedesign> oh, wow
<duanedesign> night
<rtgz> duanedesign, erm... yep, though I was just saying s/evening/night/  :)
<duanedesign> ha ha
<rtgz> so, OpenID problem fixed, crazy disconnects seem to be calmed down. More fun ahead :)
<rtgz> and this will end our broadcasting.
<rtgz> :)
<duanedesign> o/
<rtgz> good night everyone and have a great gettimeofday() !
<ibboT> Hi, I've created an quickly app that uses couchdb. I was under the impression that Ubuntu One would sync my app's data across my machines. This hasn't happened is there anything special I need to do?
<duanedesign> hello ibboT
<ibboT> hi
<duanedesign> ibboT: i was doing some reading earlier on quickly and couchdb
<duanedesign> ibboT: i didnt get vary far and got busy :|
<duanedesign> i was trying to see if i could put my hands on those links for you
<ibboT> ok, I've read quite a few of the things out there but the more info I have the better
<duanedesign> ibboT: ahh, wel here is a debugging link for desktopcouch. Maybe that will be usefull for you. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<ibboT> duanedesign: cool thanks, literally just opened that page 10 seconds ago...
<duanedesign> ha ha :)
#ubuntuone 2010-02-02
 * rtgz is unhappy. IPv6 link with HE down :(
<duanedesign> good day rtgz
<rtgz> duanedesign, good day :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: you live in Ukraine ?
<rtgz> duanedesign, yup :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: ahh. you have an election coming up.
<rtgz> duanedesign, well... umm... The elections... It is more that we elect the future image of the president, not underlying program.
<rtgz> duanedesign, btw, re INTERNAL_ERRORs - removed madwifi source tree an hour ago, waiting for it to complete its removal :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: nice. I was going to say i had a couple of bug reports i made notes of that had 'DEBUG' logs if you needed them
<rtgz> duanedesign, i am now reinstalling my lucid lynx vm so that I will have a more or less clean room with sufficient disk space. 2Gb of hard disk space is way too low for development environment
<rtgz> duanedesign, btw, that evolution bug - it is already fixed in 2.29
<duanedesign> yeah. I have been playing with LXC 'containers' seems it will a nice way to run Ubuntu within Ubuntu instead of KVM
<duanedesign> rtgz: nice work on the Evolution bug \o/
<rtgz> duanedesign, I got UML version running, but, since GDM in karmic and up does not provide any means not to start X server on boot, it requires some tweaks. Moreover, it needs manual kernel installation which is not that hard but I can't just grab ubuntu UML kernel and run Lucid with it...
<rtgz> and UML kernel for lucid needs several patches from upstream kernel to be able to run...
<rtgz> LXC... hm...
<rtgz> ... and I need the wired connection so that I can bridge virtual machines, since WPA does not seem to play well with bridged interfaces
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ubuntu One bug day today - 14:00-16:00 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/BugDays | Have a question? Just ask joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<vds> hello hello Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS, you know how it works
<teknico> I don't, what's that?
<vds> CardinalFang Chipaca dobey jblount rodrigo_ rtgz teknico
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<rtgz> me
<teknico> met meg'n'mel, meh
<CardinalFang> ia ia!
<CardinalFang> Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn
<CardinalFang> O hai, rmc.
<rtgz> ubottu, translate CardinalFang
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, welsh?
<CardinalFang> Ha.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu  Welsh, or the language of the Ancient Ones. It looked like teknico knew it.
<teknico> not me, no :-)
<teknico> it wanted to be english :-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll start then
<rodrigo_> • DONE: oauthdesktop usage in music store widget.
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client adds back button to pages. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress. geoip detection on server to forward to appro
<rodrigo_> priate store
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, go Cthulhu go
<CardinalFang> DONE: installed music-store widget/plugin.  started investigating widget view-panel wonkiness.
<CardinalFang> TODO: desktopcouch replication database exclusion.  store-widget view panel
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount, having come down from the mountain, tell us what you have to say.
<jblount> DONE: Broke my lucid upgrade, reverted vm, figured out wifi at the cafe we're at
<jblount> TODO: Work on search page, finish it.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rtgz: GOGOGO
<rtgz> DONE: Debugged Evolution backup behavior in Ubuntu%20One folder, turned out to be a duplicate.
<rtgz> TODO: Investigate INTERNAL_ERRORs for FreeSpaceInquiry, as always they are gone when I got to them. Write more bug reports. Test PPA on lucid. Update diagnose client with something.
<rtgz> BLOCK: none
<rtgz> teknico: @ubuntuone$ _
<teknico> DONE: made a branch to fix the phone setup web interface, with vds; some bug triage
<teknico> TODO: more bug triage; more fixing the phone setup web interface; fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: client configuration branch up for review, started a new branch to fix a problem with the way we store phone numbers in our db
<vds> TODO: propose the new branch
<vds> BLOCKED: waiting for reviewers to review my last branch, reviewers plesae don;t be shy! :)
<vds> EOM I guess, thanks!
<rtgz> so
<duanedesign> just came acros a bug report for: u1sync fails initializing non ascii directory
<rtgz> who broke the notes?
<rtgz> OOPS-ID-1494appserver71982
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rtgz> yup, broken for both accounts - testing and live
<rodrigo_> rtgz, what error does it show?
 * rodrigo_ can't remember the password
<rtgz> http://buzz.rtg.in.ua/ubuntuone-server-error.png
 * rtgz needs to make normal www layout on his laptop...
<rtgz> rodrigo_, ^
<rodrigo_> rtgz, and on the oops server?
<rtgz> rodrigo_, A username and password are being requested by https://lp-oops.canonical.com. The site says: "warthogs"...
<rodrigo_> rtgz, ah, sorry, I thought you had access to it
<rtgz> rodrigo_, https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-ID-1494appserver71982
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rtgz> rodrigo_, it is now ok...
<rtgz> hm...
<rodrigo_> oh
<rtgz> grrr, sorry for alarming...
<rtgz> but that was not the original intention when I went to /notes/
<rtgz> so, to put it short, firefox drops "secure" status once a note is selected for view/editing.
<rtgz> This is happening because there is an external resource served via plain HTTP
<rtgz> http://yui.yahooapis.com/2.8.0r4/build/connection/connection-min.js
<rtgz> is it already reported against ubuntuone-servers ?
 * rtgz sets response timeout to 5 mins, if no reponse received then a bug is reported :)
<rodrigo_> rtgz, not that I know, so report it
<rodrigo_> rtgz, worst case, it will be marked as duplicate :D
<rmcbride__> rtgz: what rodrigo_ said. I just verified the behavior here too
<rtgz> rmcbride, rodrigo_, it is not that critical, but the browser will warn about loading files over an insecure connection, which will trigger users' questions
<rtgz> note editing is still broken :'-(
<rodrigo_> rtgz, on the web? yes :(
<rtgz> btw
<rtgz> Bug 490812 - I was unable to make Chromium break UbuntuOne...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490812 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One client refuses to connect w. Chrome as default browser" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490812
<rtgz> duanedesign, I believe I know what is happening with bug #505402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505402 in ubuntuone-client ""Connect" in Ubuntu One does not work with "disconnected" networks" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505402
<rtgz> duanedesign, NetworkManager is not always able to control the network. I.e. if the network is started behind its back (simply because NM can not create it, as with this wimax driver), Network manager appears to be running and it does not detect any network.
<rtgz> duanedesign, when ubuntuone queries NM "Are we connected?". NM says "Nope". And UbuntuOne sits waiting for network connection.
<rtgz> What may be needed, indeed, is to control whether u1 should listen to NM or  not. I.e. [ ] Work offline in firefox (you can force it to be online) or gconf key in Empathy that controls whether connection managers should be queried
<rtgz> dobey, currently if no NM is running then U1 connects anyway; But if it IS running then things get more complicated
<rtgz> duanedesign, not dobey, sorry :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: yes i am pretty well at a loss for the ones left ther. Thank you for taking a look, and thank you for educating me on posible causes
<duanedesign> i have moved over to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bugs
<duanedesign> and am taking care of some of those :)
<rtgz> duanedesign, I will update that wimax bug report
<rtgz> duanedesign, ah
<rtgz> duanedesign, i have already commented it :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: oh yeah i saw that. You recommended terminating Network Manager
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<duanedesign> also Bug 501493 i was not able to reproduce without nautilus being open
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501493 in ubuntuone-client "modification time changes after upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501493
<duanedesign> bug 472630 the OP provided additional logs in DEBUG but nothing catches my attention. Might be one for someone more knowledgable than i to look at
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472630 in ubuntuone-client "conflicts with a single client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472630
<duanedesign> oh nope
<duanedesign> those logs were provided by someone else, lol
<pygi> hi people :)
<pygi> quick question
<pygi> did anyone consider GSoC this year yet? :)
<rtgz> duanedesign, i think bug 501493 _is_ related to bug 491777, one does not really need to have Nautilus to be opened _just_ then. The DBus callback will operate on the cached data which may or may not be cleaned up by nautilus at that time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501493 in ubuntuone-client "modification time changes after upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491777 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-Nautilus should not update file modification time to refresh the emblems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491777
<rtgz> duanedesign, but i can't really say much about the files disappear and reappear, this is not handled in ubuntuone plugin for nautilus for sure.
<duanedesign> rtgz: interesting..
<rtgz> wow. A bug day?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, i don't think #516140 is a dup of #455544. The bug report is about the server side uid, not some kind of a problem with bandwidth settings
<rtgz> bug #516140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516140 in ubuntuone-client "web interface for ubuntu one shows multiple copies of files after delete (dup-of: 455544)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<rtgz> bug #455544
<rtgz> WOW
<rtgz> joshuahoover, http://buzz.rtg.in.ua/~rtg/Ubuntu_One_Files.png
<rtgz> joshuahoover, just removed one file in the directory
<joshuahoover> rtgz: you are correct...i didn't have a chance to review the bugs yet marked by the script looking for candidates of common dupes
<rtgz> joshuahoover, ok, I will un-dup it and add the info I gathered :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: thanks!
<joshuahoover> rtgz: not sure what you're trying to show in that screenshot
<rtgz> joshuahoover, look at the files
<rtgz> joshuahoover, i mean the filenames
<rtgz> joshuahoover, this appeared when I removed one file in the directory.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: you removed one file in the testing directory? not sure i follow
<rtgz> joshuahoover, the file list does not seem to be cleaned up properly after item removal so duplicate file entries appear
<joshuahoover> rtgz: the test.txt~ file?
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ok, i'm seeing it now
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I will capture this on video so that nobody will need to grep through the file names. All files that left in the directory got 3 twins
<joshuahoover> rtgz: it's not apparent right away because we truncate those filenames so much
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yep, there's a bug for that as well :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: yeah...ok, this dupe thing i haven't seen before...and it goes away after you refresh or no?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yes, it is just a client-side view problem, I guess
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ok, strange that we haven't seen this reported before...or maybe we have and i marked it as a dupe of another (unrelated) bug! ;)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, with 2Gb space nobody needs to remove anything :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: heh
<duanedesign> ha ha
<rtgz> joshuahoover, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn7JmkUI-GQ
<rtgz> I think this is rather bad bug, since it causes a) visible distortion of the data, b) makes user wonder about whether it is he or the system
<joshuahoover> rtgz: cool, that might be very popular on youtube...maybe homepage material ;)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: what did you use for the screen capture? wink? something else?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, recordmydesktop via frontend gtk-recordmydesktop :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: i haven't tried that before, i've heard/read about it, just never tried it...i'll have to try it out
<rtgz> joshuahoover, it is nice and unobtrusive, just 'record my desktop' and nothing extra aka buttons, slides, etc. :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: i had trouble with record my desktop and compiz
<rtgz> duanedesign, I am running w/ compiz enabled at the moment
<duanedesign> rtgz: nice, i will have to try again.
<duanedesign> its been a few months since i gave it a go
<duanedesign> you guys hold the fort down ;) gotta run a few errands
<rtgz> duanedesign, you will need to perform full shots at every frame and  set --no-frame so that the frame does not get displayed for the video
<duanedesign> cool
<duanedesign> thanks for the tip. Putting it in a tomboy note
<jblount> rtgz: That is a crazy bug (the one you posted to youtube)
<rtgz> jblount, erm... does that mean I need to remove the video?
<jblount> rtgz: No, the video is great, I meant that it's alarming (but not all that harmful). :)
<rtgz> jblount, ah, 'cause first joshuahoov-r said "cool, that might be very popular on youtube...maybe homepage material ;)" now you... I thought I did something wrong :)
 * rtgz needs to find a decent ogg/theora video hosting
<jblount> rtgz: You can upload .ogv to lp with the bug, I've done that before.
<rtgz> jblount, hm....
<rtgz> video.launchpad.net :)
 * jblount puts it on his lp wishlist ;)
<rtgz> heh, it needs to be scaled then... In case I upload it w/o any modifications
<jblount> It'd be cool if you upload images or video and they are displayed inline with your comment on the page. I have a similar idea with previewing of content on one.ubuntu.com/files/
<mandel> rtgz, jblount, you've tickle my curiosity, can I see the view?
<mandel> I meant video...
<rtgz> mandel, video is now available through Launchpad Video service ( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38671619/LP516140%20-%20Web%20interface%20for%20ubuntu%20one%20shows%20multiple%20copies%20of%20files%20after%20delete.ogv ) and Youtube ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn7JmkUI-GQ :)
<mandel> rtgz, whoa, thats funny hehe
<jblount> Heh, "Launchpad Video Service"
<mandel> I've got to say, I'm really impress with the view video idea, great way to show a visual bug
<jblount> mandel: Agreed. rtgz found a good way to get more exposure for his bugs :)
<rtgz> jblount, hey, I am not the original bug reporter and I can't take credit for the bug itself :-P
<mandel> rtgz, dunnot talk you down, we are like 3 community guys here are you are the one that finds the must bugs ;)
<rtgz> mandel, I wish I could find them before they appear...
<mandel> rtgz, well, I think you are doing a great job so no need to worry :D
<mandel> rtgz, look at me, I just program and file one or two bugs max
<rtgz> mandel, I think that it is not that I find the most bugs, it is just I alarm a lot here :)
<mandel> rtgz, not bad, is the best place to do it
<rtgz> guys, those who are running lucid lynx - is there any rationale behind icon removal for all menus ?
<rtgz> http://www.osnews.com/story/21935/GNOME_To_Drop_Icons_in_Buttons_Menus
<rtgz> awesome
<ibboT> aquarius: as is typical with these things, the problem has gone away (if you haven't guessed I'm Tom Ibbotson)
<aquarius> ibboT, heya!
<aquarius> ibboT, strange. Did you do anything specific to fix it?
<aquarius> sometimes the fairies just fix it overnight :)
<ibboT> aquarius: no, I just got back from work, checked to see if I still had the problem and I didn't
<aquarius> ibboT, those darn fairies again :)
<aquarius> ibboT, from the sound of it, d-bus wasn't starting couchdb, which is strange
<aquarius> if you do the D-Bus call again, does it now give you a port number rather than an error/
<ibboT> aquarius: yes. I do still however have the problem that my desktop-couch database is not syncing via ubuntuone
<aquarius> ibboT, ah, if it's not syncing, that's easier to fix.
<aquarius> ibboT, can you look in the management database in futon and see if there's a paired-server record for Ubuntu One?
<ibboT> yep it gives me the port number
<aquarius> (stop me if I'm assuming too much knowledge on your part here and you'd like me to break it down a but, but I got the impression that you're pretty au fait with Couch)
<ibboT> aquarius: no, I've fiddled with it, but I'll ask if I don't understand
<ibboT> aquarius: ok I can see a _design/ubuntu_one_pair_record
<ibboT> aquarius: and also a record with a service_name key and value: ubuntuone
<aquarius> ibboT, ah, that's a view to find the pair record, not the pair record itself
<aquarius> the records in management don't have very useful names, but if you look through the ones with weird IDs (9a7dc97cad7cab09c7a09ca7c0a etc), there should be one with service_name "ubuntuone"
<ibboT> aquarius: yeah found that
<aquarius> ibboT, right, so you *have* a pairing record, which suggests that couch should be paired with U1
<ibboT> aquarius: ok, so I've checked the computer I'm trying to sync with and I have a pairing record there too
<aquarius> ibboT, do you have $HOME/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log ?
<ibboT> aquarius: yes, didn't when I checked this morning, but I do now
<aquarius> ibboT, does it contain anything that looks sensibly like either (a) replication attempts or (b) errors? :)
<aquarius> (be careful pastebinning that file; it contains secret data like your tokens that should not be public, so don't just cut and paste it into a pastebin)
<ibboT> aquarius: what exactly should I paste? having a hard time deciphering it
<aquarius> ibboT, if you look at it, there'll be lines like:
<aquarius> asking 'http://localhost:37499/' to replicate {'url': 'https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F3c5%2F9dc%2F21%2Fraindrop', 'auth': {'oauth': {'consumer_secret': 'hammertime', 'token': 'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA', 'consumer_key': 'ubuntuone', 'token_secret': 'BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB'}}} to raindrop, using record {'source': {'url': 'https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F3c5%2F9dc%2F21%2Fraindrop', 'auth': {'oauth': {'consumer_secret': 'hammertime', 'token': 'CCCCC
<aquarius> CCCCCCCCC', 'consumer_key': 'ubuntuone', 'token_secret': 'DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD'}}}, 'target': 'raindrop'}
<aquarius> ibboT, it's the AAAAA BBBB CCCC DDDD bits that you need to not post
<aquarius> ibboT, so, if you could copy the file into a text editor and search-and-replace those token bits for X's, you'll be safe to post the file
<ibboT> aquarius: well it looks like it's asked to replicate the database I'm interested in
<aquarius> (desktopcouch does this itself in the trunk release, but that's not packaged yet :))
<ibboT> aquarius: k, I'll do that
<aquarius> ibboT, OK. After the line about "asking SOMETHING to replicate { DATA }", there should be a "replicate result" line
<ibboT> aquarius: yep
<aquarius> ibboT, is it "status: 200"?
<ibboT> aquarius: it is indeed
<aquarius> OK, that means it successfllyreplicated...
<aquarius> if you look above those lines, there'll be a thing saying "want to replipull 'dbname' from static host '934790347503' @ couchdb.one.ubutnu.com", I would think
<aquarius> there should be both replipull and replipush lines
<ibboT> aquarius: I guess the problem is probably on my other machine then...
<aquarius> replipull means "copy stuff down from Ubuntu One to this machine", and replipush means "copy stuff on this machine up to Ubuntu One"
<aquarius> so you can see each request that's made (both to push to Ubuntu One and to pull from Ubuntu One) and whether it was successful or not
<ibboT> aquarius: ok, yeah I can see that
<aquarius> that may help you to read the log on the other machine to see what's failing
<ibboT> aquarius: ok yeah that was a replipush
<ibboT> aquarius: I have a python traceback which says error: [Error 104] Connection reset by peer, but I can't tell yet whether it's relevant
<aquarius> you'll occasionally see those, because of network blips. It shouldn't affect things, as replication will pick up next time -- if it happens every time then it's important, though :)
<ibboT> aquarius: well my notes record has a 'status': '200'
<aquarius> ok, so you should have a notes database on that computer?
<ibboT> aquarius: yeah, but at no point is it trying to replipull the the database I'm interested in
<aquarius> ibboT, ok, that's not supposed to happen, then
<ibboT> aquarius: the database is called 'running' and there's no mention of it in the logs
<aquarius> that suggests that when it gets the list of databases from ubuntu one, your db isn't in it. weird
<aquarius> is there anything about fetching the database list?
<aquarius> particularly about it failing?
<ibboT> aquarius: are the tokens all the same string?
<ibboT> aquarius: I'll search and replace them and pastebin
<aquarius> ibboT, they should be :)
<ibboT> aquarius: ok I've got rid of the 'token' and 'token_secret' anything else?
<aquarius> ibboT, that should be fine, I think
<ibboT> aquarius: ok, http://pastebin.com/m7fad28b5
 * aquarius reads confusedly. Don't get why it isn't seeing your databsae
<aquarius> ibboT, on the first machine, does it ever replipush the "running" database?
<ibboT> aquarius: yes, and it gets back a status:200
<aquarius> ibboT, this is the desktopcouch replication log from machine 2, yes/
<aquarius> can you pastebin the log from machine1 as well?
<aquarius> (again, replacing tokens)
<ibboT> aquarius: just doing that now
<ibboT> aquarius: http://pastebin.com/m382b8b88
<aquarius> I know what some of the problem is
<aquarius> see the dates in the log from machine 2
<aquarius> 2009-11-26
<aquarius> :-)
<ibboT> aquarius: perhaps as I was having trouble with machine 1 this morning, and it has only started working.....
<ibboT> aquarius: ah yes
<ibboT> aquarius: so that begs the question: "why has it not tried to replicate since then?"
<aquarius> it does indeed.
<aquarius> has that machine been turned off at any point since then? :)
<ibboT> aquarius: it gets turned on and off twice daily on the way to work and on the way back
<aquarius> ok, so it's not that DC died once and hasn't been restarted
<aquarius> mysterious.
<aquarius> I have to disappear for an hour or so now, but I'll be back later if you're around then?
<aquarius> it might be worth trying explicitly restarting DC on that machine (via the troubleshooting page's instructions)
<ibboT> aquarius: maybe I'm off dancing, but might be on later, thanks for your help
<aquarius> ibboT, no problem. We are closer to a solution, anyway :)
<ibboT> aquarius: yeah I'll try that
<ibboT> aquarius: that worked everything just synced
<ibboT> aquarius: don't know why it didn't occur to me to do that in the first place
<rtgz> finally, from IPv6. Either I am dumb or the router that sends the traffic over eth0.3 interface while keeping the address of ppp0 interface. If ppp0 is brought down then traffic starts to flow normally. If ppp is brought up again then everything is still working fine...
#ubuntuone 2010-02-03
<rachaelb> hi joshuahoover :)
<CardinalFang> rachaelb, others are listening too.
<rachaelb> hi cardinalfang
<rachaelb> sorry - was writing an email
<rachaelb> lol
<rachaelb> i have an observation/bug for you
<rachaelb> ive been subscribing to ubuntuone on principle
<rachaelb> but last month my credit card wasnt debited when the account was up for renewal
<CardinalFang> Er, okay.  We like bug reports.  We like you reporting them on launchpad.net more, but we'll take them here.
<rachaelb> which is problem (a)
<CardinalFang> Huh.
<rachaelb> problem (b) i didnt get an email telling me this
<rachaelb> problem (c) my account was therefore downgraded to the freebie 2g account
<rachaelb> problem (d) (maybe) if id have had more than 2g of data would I have lost it?
<CardinalFang> Er, don't invent problems with "d".  :)(
<rachaelb> thought id better bring this to someones attention
<CardinalFang> Yes indeed.
<rachaelb> oh go one... let me invent problems... i love hypotheticals!
<CardinalFang> I happen to have someone across from me right now.
<rachaelb> lucky you!
<rachaelb> is he good looking? single?? straight???
<CardinalFang> ...  Sadly, we're both straight.
<rachaelb> why sadly? works for me :)
<rachaelb> anyway back to the subject in hand lol
<CardinalFang> Okay, he says you should go to the one.u.c web page and find "account assistance" and tell us about the problem there, and the right people will see it.
<rachaelb> okey-dokes no problem... i didnt think this was a launchpad kinda thing which is why i thought id raise the issue here
<CardinalFang> (Several of us are on a development sprint, in the same city, so I would never get to yell at him directly.  It's your lucky day, rachaelb.)
<CardinalFang> ^so^and normally
<rachaelb> does "development sprint" involve the consumption of vast amounts of alcohol?
<CardinalFang> Indeed it does.
<rachaelb> :-D
<rachaelb> dammmm.... im gonna become a full time geekette then!
<CardinalFang> We're in Portland OR, too, which has excellent variation of beers.
<rachaelb> Portland... you mean the place where people live when the cant afford california?
<CardinalFang> I suppose.  I'm just visiting.
<rachaelb> lol
<rachaelb> very diplomatic
<CardinalFang> I've only been in north-y california, so far.
<rachaelb> ah-ha... youre a euro?
<CardinalFang> Between San Francisco and Portland, I don't know I would pick SF over P anyway, independent of cost.
<CardinalFang> No, Floridian.
<rachaelb> fab
<rachaelb> ok well i'll report things on the accounting page as requested... but ive gotta get to bed now cos its 1:20am here... thanks for the caht... see ya again soon :) and good look with the coding marathon
<CardinalFang> Thanks.  From here, you'll benefit from arbitrary folder sync, soon.
<rachaelb> gooood!
<CardinalFang> G'night.
<rachaelb> night x
<duanedesign> jblount: your mention of preview ideas for one.ubuntu.com/files made me think og the preview implementation in gnome-activity-journal. I think they are headed in a good direction with their preview
<tritium> I've had to add the same computer to my account 9 times since 10/31/09, including a few times in the past few days.  What's going on with ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> tritium: there was an error that was found  serverside
<duanedesign> it has been fixed (yesterday) and measures put in place to detect this kind of thing much faster in the future
<duanedesign> also make sure you are running the newer client. ubuntuone-client 1.0.3 or better
<duanedesign> tritium: you can check that by running in a Terminal: dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> tritium: if you need to update your client see: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/930
<duanedesign> if you have any further issues please file a bug report in launchpad. Right0click the Ubuntu One applet and select 'Report a Problem'
<duanedesign> hello rtgz
<rtgz> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> :)
<rtgz> ACK
<duanedesign> rtgz: what was the statur of the Internal Error
<rtgz> duanedesign, missing in action. Cannot reproduce anymore :(
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> if anyone is going to look at any bugs this morning a couple i was not able to move forward. bug 515071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515071 in ubuntuone-client "Loses connection after copying a huge number of files into the UbuntuOne directory" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515071
<rtgz> duanedesign, I believe this has to do something with file state watcher (inotify) fails to detect file additions. I had this reproduced once but could not figure the exact sequence to reproduce yet
<rtgz> duanedesign, in order to detect this I made a script for bug #488232 - it may be helpful somehow...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488232 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool should be able to show sync status of local files" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488232
<duanedesign> rtgz: thank you
<rtgz> In case I don't return till 5PM (10 minutes from now), here's my "report"
<rtgz> DONE: Investigated tomboy sync problems in bug #501020. Some bug responses.
<rtgz> TODO: Scan through recent bug reports and find ones that can be detected via log parsing, update diagnose script.
<rtgz> BLOCK: none
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS / MEETING STARTS / LETS PASTE OUR STATUS
<jblount> Hi folks! To grab a slice of meeting pie please respond with "me". DONE / TODO / BLOCKED is the format.
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<beuno> me
<vds> me
<jblount> Nice, we'll let the others chime in when they can:
<jblount> DONE: Got start pages functional, sent emails
<jblount> TODO: Get start pages into translatable build system thing
<jblount> BLOCKED: No sir
<jblount> teknico: Go time!
<teknico> DONE: more bug triage; one more branch to fix the phone setup web interface, with vds
<teknico> TODO: finish fixing the phone setup web interface code; funambol project review; trip to Millbank
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: beuno
<beuno> DONE: Nothing yet!
<beuno> TODO: Finish verifying bug 375174 is fixed
<beuno> BLOCKED: No
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375174 in ubuntuone-servers "Sends out emails with an ugly From address and no name" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375174
<beuno> vds, go
<vds> DONE: branch to fix problems with phone numbers on ready to be proposed
<vds> so is the branch to update to the new json connector
<vds> TODO: review call and sprint
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> EOM maybe?
<jblount> Yeah, EOM. Anyone who wants to paste should feel free when they can :)
<rodrigo_> oh, came late
<rodrigo_> • DONE: oauthdesktop usage in music store widget. Bug triaging. Recently used contacts in contacts picker
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client adds back button to pages. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress. geoip detection on server to forward to appro
<rodrigo_> priate store
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rtgz> huh? bug #515336 - we are bundling our own verision of glib?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515336 in nautilus "nautilus crashes when TRASH, COMPUTER, or NETWORK clicked" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515336
<rodrigo_> rtgz, for jaunty, needed by libubuntuone, yeah
<rodrigo_> rtgz, I'm waiting for a backtrace to see why it's happening, since it shouldn't, given glib is ABI compatible between karmic and jaunty
<rtgz> rodrigo_, need to d/l jaunty ISO to try this...
<rodrigo_> cool
<rodrigo_> rtgz, please get a backtrace if possible, all the bug reporters haven't attached any
<rtgz> rodrigo_, well... Erm... Guest gets kernel panic in KVM after 9.04 installation
<rodrigo_> ugh
 * rtgz is reinstalling 9.04 w/ regular IDE emulation, w/o virtio...
<rtgz> what? upgraded my lucid install and it displayed the same progress bar in ascii below during boot as fedora... o_O
<CardinalFang> rtgz, they're stirring that pot furiously.
<rtgz> finally... I got fully updated jaunty installl... it took 3 hours for VM to download and install all packages...
<rtgz> rodrigo_, reproduced
<rtgz> rodrigo_, what info will be useful? there is a stack trace in the original bug report #515336, but looks that is w/o debug symbols
<rtgz> rodrigo_, this does not happen with stock 2.20 glib but it does w/ the ppa one.
<rtgz> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/368458/
<rtgz> Okay, while I still have jaunty vm running, does anybody need to test anything?
<rodrigo_> rtgz, hmm, I wonder if the karmic package has any patch that is missing
 * rodrigo_ looks
<rtgz> rodrigo_, hm and it is strange that the only failure it seems to be causing is nautilus.
<rodrigo_> rtgz, yes, I guess some gvfs-related thing
<rodrigo_> rtgz, hmm, I remember a bug in jaunty, iirc, about missing gvfs-backends package in default install
 * rodrigo_ wonders if that's the cause
<rodrigo_> well, no missing patches for sure, the jaunty package comes from karmic
<rodrigo_> bug #515336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515336 in nautilus "nautilus crashes when TRASH, COMPUTER, or NETWORK clicked" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515336
<rodrigo_> rtgz, do you have gvfs-backends installed in the jaunty vm?
<rtgz> rodrigo_, gvfs-ls computer:/// does not crash and lists CD-ROM Drive.drive and root.link
<rtgz> rodrigo_, backends are installed
<rodrigo_> hmm, I guess it needs a newer gvfs??
<rodrigo_> rtgz, building a jaunty package of gvfs, can you try it as soon as it's built on my PPA?
<rtgz> rodrigo_, sure
<rodrigo_> rtgz, or even better, can you build it yourself on the jaunty vm?
<rodrigo_> it's going to be quicker than waiting for the ppa
<rtgz> rodrigo_, sure, tell me how and I will test :)
<rtgz> rodrigo_, I mean tell me where to get the files :)
<rodrigo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/+archive/ppa
<rodrigo_> when it accepts it, which should be in a few mins
<rodrigo_> I guess I can copy them somewhere else
<rodrigo_> rtgz, http://www.gnome.org/~rodrigo/ <- get the 4 gvfs* files
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libgudev-1.0-dev libgdu-dev (>= 0.4)
<rodrigo_> ugh
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, i believe there is no libgudev and libgdu in jaunty
<rodrigo_> I can backport them, but would that add new dependencies??
 * rodrigo_ tries
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, Can't I simply remove the dependency to these libs?
<rodrigo_> yes, I'm thinking that's going to be easier, but I need to remove the dependency on libubuntuone for u1-client
<rodrigo_> jaunty is too old it seems :)
<rtgz|jaunty> building w/o these libs; don't know what will be broken though :)
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> i'm going to delete the package in the jaunty ppa
<dobey> beta ppa
<rodrigo_> dobey, already deleted
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, don't worry, I'm patching u1-client to not use libu1 if not available, so we'll build the jaunty packages without that
<dobey> how do we fix broken users?
<rodrigo_> they have to dowbgrade the glib version
<dobey> how?
<rodrigo_> apt-get
<rodrigo_> unless you know a better way
<dobey> no, i don't know how at all?
<dobey> it doesn't have a "downgrade" command
<rodrigo_> dpkg --force-downgrade file.deb iirc
<dobey> so we just tell people "find the older version, and run this command" ?
<rodrigo_> no, we'll find it for them :)
<rodrigo_> do you know of a better solution?
<dobey> not at the moment, but i want this to never happen again :)
<rodrigo_> me too :)
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, aptitude install package=version seems to be a better alternative to dpkg for regular users
<rodrigo_> dobey, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/conditional-libu1/+merge/18572
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, ah, cool, indeed it's better
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, so can you please get the versions of the glib, libsoup and webkit packages in jaunty, so that we send a mail with the exact commands?
<rtgz|jaunty> ok, i give up building it, it requires more changes to the *.install files and it looks like a lot of functionality becomes missing
<aquarius> other possible but maybe horrible way of doing it: duplicate the old jaunty package, bump its version number and nothing else, and stick it in our ppa?
<rtgz|jaunty> libglib2.0-0=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1
<rodrigo_> aquarius, hmm, maybe, but that would lie about the version numbers, I'm ok with it though :-)
<aquarius> ah, it can be ordinary-version-number_ubuntu5 or something? or an epoch?
<rtgz|jaunty> libsoup2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3
<rodrigo_> aquarius, I upgraded from 2.20 to 2.24
<aquarius> add a 1: epoch/
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> I don't know much about what's recommended in these situations. Who knows lots about packaging?
<aquarius> colin watson was just in here, too, damn
<rodrigo_> kenvandine! :-)
<kenvandine> hey
<aquarius> i'll chase colin
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, any suggestion on what to do to make users downgrade packages?
<kenvandine> make them downgrade?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I submitted karmic versions of 3 packages to a jaunty ppa, and now we're back to the jaunty versions, so we want users that got the broken packages downgrade
<kenvandine> ewww...
<kenvandine> humm
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, we were thinking about telling them to run aptitute install package=version
<rtgz|jaunty> libwebkit-1.0-2 is not in jaunty, libwebkit-1.0-1=1.0.1-4ubuntu0.1
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, if it was just a ppa, that might be the best
<rodrigo_> but aquarius suggests just bumping the version in the jaunty packager to be newer
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, running aptitude?
<kenvandine> or apt-get
<kenvandine> i think the syntax is the same for that
<rtgz|jaunty> btw, there is also libsoup-gnome2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, so: aptitude install libglib2.0-0=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1 libsoup2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3 libwebkit-1.0-1=1.0.1-4ubuntu0.1 libsoup-gnome2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3 ?
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, let me try this :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<jcastro> apt-get install blah/jaunty?
<kenvandine> right... what jcastro said
<rodrigo_> oh, that's better I guess
<jcastro> that's the right way to downgrade
<jcastro> right
<rodrigo_> so, apt-get install  libglib2.0-0/jaunty libsoup2.4-1/jaunty libwebkit-1.0-1/jaunty libsoup-gnome2.4-1/jaunty ?
<cjwatson> rodrigo_: aquarius asks if you could give me the exact details of this versioning question
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, ok, pasting:
<rodrigo_> <rodrigo_> kenvandine, I submitted karmic versions of 3 packages to a jaunty ppa, and now we're back
<rodrigo_> <rodrigo_> kenvandine, we were thinking about telling them to run aptitute install package=version
<rodrigo_> <rodrigo_> kenvandine, I submitted karmic versions of 3 packages to a jaunty ppa, and now we're back to the jaunty versions, so we want users that got the broken packages downgrade
<rodrigo_> <rodrigo_> but aquarius suggests just bumping the version in the jaunty packager to be newer
<rodrigo_>  kenvandine, running aptitude?
<cjwatson> right, can I have the exact versions?
<rodrigo_> jcastro, suggests using apt-get install blah/jaunty
<cjwatson> jcastro is wrong. :-)
<rtgz|jaunty> hm
<cjwatson> (I mean, yes, that works for one user, but I assume you want this to work for everyone)
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, the jaunty versions or the karmic backported to jaunty versions?
<cjwatson> rodrigo_: both
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, yes, for everyone that upgraded
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, this action has removed python-pam, python-openssl...
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, ok
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, jauinty -> libglib2.0-0=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1 libsoup2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3 libwebkit-1.0-1=1.0.1-4ubuntu0.1 libsoup-gnome2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3
<cjwatson> I agree with aquarius that just bumping the version is sane
<cjwatson> you just have to be careful about the exact version you choose
<cjwatson> rodrigo_: ok, and karmic?
<rodrigo_> karmic backports -> libglib2.0-0=glib2.0_2.22.3-0ubuntu2-ppa1~jaunty libsoup2.4-1=libsoup2.4_2.28.1-2ubuntu1-ppa1~jaunty libwebkit-1.0-1= webkit_1.1.15.2-1ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty libsoup-gnome2.4-1=libsoup2.4_2.28.1-2ubuntu1-ppa1~jaunty
<jcastro> cjwatson: I'm glad you're around. :)
 * jcastro whistles
<cjwatson> so it'll be a bit of a pain due to the different upstream tarballs
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, oh, really?
<cjwatson> but basically you need it to be less than any future version in karmic (e.g. a security fix)
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, it looks like it was not required by any other package, though. let me double check why that happens
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, 2.22.3-0ubuntu2-ppa2~jaunty ? to be newer than the broken package but older than any karmic upgrade?
<cjwatson> so I would be inclined to suggest (deep breath) the formula glib2.0 2.22.3-0ubuntu2-ppa1~jaunty+really2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<cjwatson> this is technically wrong because the upstream version will be considered as "2.22.3-0ubuntu2-ppa1~jaunty+really2.20.1"
<cjwatson> but your version numbers are already broken in this regard
<cjwatson> let this be a lesson to you. :-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<rtgz|jaunty> + libglib2.0-data=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1
<cjwatson> consider each source package as a unit, normally
<rtgz|jaunty> but it will be picked up by atptitude automatically
<cjwatson> yes, use dpkg --compare-versions to confirm
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, isn't it easier to get users to downgrade, just in case there are upgrades in jaunty that are not taken into account because of the newer version in the ppa?
<dobey> users are going to have to downgrade
<cjwatson> if you can get ALL your users to downgrade, absolutely reliably, then you can do that
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, well, not sure how many upgraded, but there are just 3 bug reports, so I guess not that many
<cjwatson> if you cannot state this with 100% certainty then you're going to have to suck up the version bump
<cjwatson> and merge future changes from jaunty
<cjwatson> there's nothing else for it
<dobey> we can't do a version bump
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, in that case, would "aptitude install libglib2.0-0=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1 libsoup2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3 libwebkit-1.0-1=1.0.1-4ubuntu0.1 libsoup-gnome2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3 libglib2.0-data=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1" work?
<cjwatson> should do
<rodrigo_> I guess we'll go for the downgrade way, and if there are many users, we'll do the version bump
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, it does, at least for me. But all gvfs-related processes will need to be restarted as well
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, yeah, right
<cjwatson> has anyone ever built packages against this PPA?
<cjwatson> I hope not :-)
<dobey> only rodrigo
<cjwatson> then you'll need to check everything built against that for incremented shlibdeps
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, only the broken packages were built, and they are removed from the ppa now
<cjwatson> right
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, see my last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/515336, is it ok?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 515336 in nautilus "nautilus crashes when TRASH, COMPUTER, or NETWORK clicked" [Low,Invalid]
<cjwatson> if you decide to do the version bump, and you choose anything other than the formula above, please check with somebody on the foundations team :-)
<dobey> but i also fixed this exact same bug > 12 months ago
<cjwatson> it is very easy to paint yourself into a corner
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, I'll ask you again if we have to do it :)
<cjwatson> or in extreme cases to paint other teams into a corner too
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, there is only one duplicate of that bug, wasn't there a 3rd bug?
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, yeah, the version bump seems dangerous, for jaunty upgrades of those packages
<cjwatson> the initial version bump was the dangerous bit
<cjwatson> you're now in mitigation
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, yeah, but then we'll have to keep an eye on updates, to update the package in the ppa, which we might miss
<dobey> don't worry about the version bump
<dobey> we can't do it
<rodrigo_> so, let's see if we can solve the problem for now by having users downgrade
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, yes, i have just performed the "upgrade", verified that bug is present, performed the downgrade, pkilled gvfs-* processes and started nautilus with computer:/// uri. It works
<dobey> 2.20+43534343543543 is still < 2.22
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, cool
<dobey> the ONLY way to solve it with a version bump is to add an epoch, which we also can't do :)
<cjwatson> NO NO NO
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, i guess the bit about killing gvfs processes should be mentioned as well
<cjwatson> do not even contemplate epochs
<dobey> cjwatson: i'm not. i'm saying we can't and won't
<cjwatson> and epochs are no better than the version bump form I suggested, anyway
<dobey> cjwatson: if anyone does that ever, i will berate them :)
<cjwatson> rodrigo_: right, my point is that by bumping the version in that PPA to start with, *that* was the thing that imposed this responsibility
<rodrigo_> rtgz|jaunty, well, log out and back in should do it, right?
<dobey> yes
<cjwatson> if you see what I mean
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, yes
<dobey> there are two problems with the glib version that got uploaded
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, well, yes...
<rtgz|jaunty> rodrigo_, checking...
<dobey> the appended string was wrong, and it was a major version update
<cjwatson> right
<dobey> so the only thing we can do is tell users to downgrade, really
<rodrigo_> well, if we had backported gvfs, it would get fixed, but gvfs dependen on 2 new packages, so rtgz suggested to just not do more backporting
<rodrigo_> which we owe him a beer for, if not I might have continued backporting like crazy :)
<dobey> yeah, backporting glib level stuff is generally a bad idea
<cjwatson> if you do, better to do so by means of a Debian-revision patch
<cjwatson> it's easier to back things out then
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, yeah, I thought it was ok, given glib has few deps, but didn't think about gvfs
<cjwatson> few deps but a million reverse deps :-)
<rodrigo_> well, it's api/abi compatible, that wasn't the problem
<rtgz> rodrigo_, yes, gvfs processes die on logout, as it should be :)
<dobey> yes it was the problem
<rodrigo_> rtgz, cool, now let's just pray all users read the bug/mailing list
<dobey> glib is not api/abi compatible
<rodrigo_> dobey, it is
<dobey> they say it is
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, anyway, thanks for your help, I hope we can do the downgrade without hassle and not ask you again about the version bump :)
<rtgz> rodrigo_, the bakporting might lead to bringing karmic to jaunty, which is,... well, not the original intended purpose
<cjwatson> rodrigo_: *nod* no problem
<rodrigo_> rtgz, yeah :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, for the ppa packages, we need to do a release of u1-client, right?
<dobey> for what?
<rodrigo_> for building a u1-client without libu1
<rtgz> rodrigo_, what was the original backport for?
<rtgz> rodrigo_, i mean what should break when I downgrade the packages?
<dobey> rodrigo_: we'll see
<rodrigo_> rtgz, for webkit, needed by libu1, needed by libu1
<rodrigo_> rtgz, I've submitted a branch for u1client to not use libu1 if not available, so for jaunty it should be ok
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think i would rather just have a --disable-music-store in libu1
<rodrigo_> dobey, I would rather have the contacts picker in u1-client source tree :)
<rtgz> rodrigo_, erm... is music store already "there" ? I mean is there anything that uses libubuntuone in jaunty PPA ?
<rodrigo_> rtgz, no, it's disabled
<dobey> rodrigo_: i don't want a new library for every new feature we write that other people should be using too
<rtgz> rodrigo_, ok, so it is seamless downgrade then
<rodrigo_> rtgz, yes
<dobey> rodrigo_: why didn't we put it in e-d-s?
<rodrigo_> dobey, because it's specific to u1, at least for now
<rodrigo_> I plan to propose it for e-d-s, once it's ready
<rodrigo_> ok, enough for today, be back tomorrow
<rtgz> okay, it is night here, so I am logging off. Thank you all, I am glad that this vm helped :)
#ubuntuone 2010-02-04
<tritium> duanedesign: thanks for the info!
<duanedesign> tritium: absoloutely
<rtgz> duanedesign, re bug #516935 - apt-get update will not update the jaunty package to karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516935 in ubuntuone-client "upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, file can't sync (dup-of: 462828)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462828 in ubuntuone-client "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462828
<rtgz> duanedesign, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/06/%23ubuntuone.html#t20:14
<windmill> I filed an ubuntuone bug in launch pad and it has disappeared, it no longer shows on my account. Is it possible someone deleted it??
<rtgz> windmill, do you have the bug number (i.e. from confirmation e-mail etc.)? I can't find the possibility to delete a bug report...
<rodrigo_> hey rtgz, thanks again for your help last night :-)
<rtgz> rodrigo_, hey, that was interesting, i like such things :)
<rodrigo_> cool
 * rodrigo_ now knows who to "use" for testing old versions :)
<rtgz> rodrigo_, yup, jaunty vm is ready for crash tests.
<rtgz> Ok, so these ppa versions will not appear during upgrade prompts, since they are physically no longer available from the server
<rodrigo_> no, removed them last night
<rodrigo_> so users who haven't upgraded yet won't see them at all
<rodrigo_> hmm, any answer on the bug/mailing list?
 * rodrigo_ looks
<rtgz> rodrigo_, no, aptitude/apt does not list ubuntuone libs as the candidates for upgrade anymore
<rodrigo_> great
<duanedesign> rtgz:  morning
<rtgz> duanedesign, day
<duanedesign> rtgz: So in jaunty '1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty' is in the main repos. I assumed, which is terrible to do, that if they had that version they had the Beta PPA in their sources
<rtgz> duanedesign, nope, there was a story with versioning
<rtgz> duanedesign, right before karmic was released, a version bump was performed from 1.0 to 1.1 for ppa; Those who installed jaunty ppa packages, got 1.1 version. After update to Karmic, the upgrade system ignored ubuntuone packages, since base system contained 1.0-something and the ppa version was 1.1
<rtgz> in order to fix this all the packages need to be purged and ubuntuone client needs to be reinstalled
<duanedesign> i see, and the upgrade from jauntry to karmic removes the ppa's
<rtgz> duanedesign, nope
<rtgz> duanedesign, i mean... the packages are left intact, the ppa entries might be removed, yes
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> thank you for that.
<rtgz> duanedesign, so to reproduce this... Install jaunty, install ubuntuone beta ppa. Upgrade jaunty to karmic, observe that jaunty ppa is still installed and it does not want to go anywhere until it is purged manually
<windmill> rtgz, thanks for the offer of help, it turns out someone had marked my bug as a duplicate. I didn't realise that removed it from my bug list in launchpad.
<rtgz> windmill, yes, it removes from the default view, you can use 'advanced' bug search so that duplicates are not skipped
<rtgz> re: bug 491278 - it looks like ubuntuone client does not care about the nickname, i had mine changed 4 times and it works still :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491278 in ubuntuone-client "Changing launchpad.net nickname causes silent synchronization failure" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491278
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> oh, already?
<teknico> right, london time
<teknico> me
<jblount> DONE: Got all sprite crazy, started working on translation build system template thing for start pages
<jblount> TODO: Finish build system stuff, determine next action on possibly sick hard drive, worry about broken hardware
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rodrigo_: You're next :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Recently used contacts in contacts picker, Made oauthdesktop code more generic. Looked at nautilus crashes in jaunty with newer glib. On-call review
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress. geoip detection on server to forward to appropriate store
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico, go
<teknico> ops
<teknico> DONE: funambol project review; trip to Millbank
<teknico> TODO: pseudosprint in Millbank; review the branch to fix the phone setup web interface code
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: noone
<teknico> sorry
<rtgz> hi all, i am interested in bug #501020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<rtgz> and the last comment to be precise
<rtgz> The person claims to be having 404 response during sync and it is true, the server says that /notes/api/1.0/user/ does not exist while responding with such url previously
<statik> rtgz, i wonder if the 404 is auth-related. we sometimes serve 404 reponses when auth fails and we don't want to say whether or not the resource exists
<rtgz> statik, no, it does not look like that
<rtgz> that person has one URL served to him via first request, I have a different one. His returns 404 both for him and for me and my one replies with a proper HTTP response with 'Subscription required' text
<statik> huh
<rtgz> statik, huh?
<statik> I am surprised and out of useful suggestions :)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, reproduced that ABE popup - bug 440408.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440408 in ubuntuone-client "Firefox blocks ubuntu one load page." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440408
<rtgz> statik, is there any code in ubuntuone that could give the following -  {"oauth_access_token_url": "https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/access/", "user-ref": {"href": "https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/", "api-ref": "https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/>>>>user<<<</"}, "oauth_authorize_url": "https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/authorize/", "oauth_request_token_url": "https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/request/", "api-version": "1.0"}
<rtgz> joshuahoover, noscript policy for Application Boundaries Enforcer prevents internet sites from accessing LAN resources
<rtgz> joshuahoover, here's what is printed in the popup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368997/
<nettrot> I seem to have a table in my desktop-couchdb that isn't syncing to U1
<nettrot> I've been doing some tests with the U1 integration for GTG, and the gtg_tasks database is never syncing from my desktop to my netbook.
<nettrot> Any ideas as to what would cause a sync issue? I haven't excluded any databases.
<nettrot> Odd, the Replicate log on my netbook doesn't seem to have any records newer than mid-January
<rtgz> joshuahoover, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciOVBbI6IkQ
<rtgz> nettrot, do you have avahi running?
<nettrot> rtgz: Yes.
<rtgz> nettrot, additionally, could you please try shutting down desktopcouch instance and then start it from the terminal. In case replication does not start then this should be reflected in some way via an error message of some sort
<nettrot> What's the best way to shut down desktop-couch? Just kill the pid in the pidfile in cache?
<rtgz> /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rtgz> and then /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<nettrot> Started. No log messages about replication failure yet.
<rtgz> started and you see the URL of the page for futon access, right?
<rtgz> is there anything useful in replication log (it will take 10 minutes for it to start replicating)?
<rtgz> nettrot, I mean whether there are any messages about success or failure of replication, etc...
<nettrot> There is a replication entry for today, and it doesn't appear to have failed.
<nettrot> And...I've got records in the gtg_task database according to futon.
<nettrot> Not sure they're the same ones from the desktop, which suggests that I'm having replication problems there, but I can't check that until later.
<nettrot> Doesn't look quite right.
<nettrot> I'm going to stop the desktop-couch service that's in the terminal and have it restart in the background.
<rtgz> i wonder whether that's desktop<->cloud or cloud<->netbook replication failing
<nettrot> Not sure. I'll check the desktop this evening, but that's at least 7 hours away.
<rtgz> nettrot, so there were no entries in the replication log on the netbook say, from Feb 3 (yesterday, at least for me :) ). And it was operating yesterday so it should have replicated something or at least try to, right?
<nettrot> rtgz, actually, there were no entry logs since January 10.
<nettrot> Until I shut it down and restarted it following your instructions.
<nettrot> And I've been using this machine 5 days a week.
<nettrot> Desktopcouch *has* been starting, since I would access it via futon from time to time.
<rtgz> nettrot, hm...
<nettrot> The netbook is on the latest Ubuntu Alpha, the desktop, still on 9.10, though I'm not sure that would matter.
<rtgz> nettrot, it should not, but there's something I want to ask desktopcouch team...
<statik> pfibiger, rmcbride, rtgz, joshuahoover: dobey just let me know that we need some testing of the ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-storage-protocol packages that have been sitting in karmic-proposed for about 6 weeks, I guess the formal testing/confirmation of those packages is necessary before they can be promoted to karmic-updates
<statik> more info about the process is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<joshuahoover> statik: looking at that now...
<rmcbride> looking
<statik> Chipaca ^ FYI. this amazing team should be able to make short work of getting those SRUs verified
<rtgz> statik, does the fact that I've been using karmic-proposed versions of all ubuntuone components for 2 weeks or so count?
<rmcbride> rtgz: I'd definitely say that it did.
<rtgz> rmcbride, but... as it is 6 weeks old it lacks my beloved emblems fix :'-(
<statik> rtgz, i figured you might have been doing something like that :) yes, it should count. I think the main thing that is needed here is some organized testing and reporting/documenting of results so that the archive admins know whether or not those packages are safe
<joshuahoover> rtgz, rmcbride: i think we need to make sure that each of the bugs in the sru have the right info in the bug description...specifically looking at the procedure section, #2
<statik> rtgz: also, i am not officially asking you to do work but just letting you know whats going on as I figure you care a lot about this stuff
 * rtgz wants emblems :)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: yea that is important.
<pfibiger> joshuahoover, well, step 4 is 'upload to release proposed' and we're already there :)
<pfibiger> i think we just need updates on the bug report saying 'yes, these fixed the problems, no regressions encountered'
<joshuahoover> pfibiger: heh...yeah, but i think if we don't have steps to reproduce then it's going to be hard to prove that we tested these fixes sufficiently
<joshuahoover> rtgz, rmcbride: i'm more than happy to provide steps to reproduce on these but it would likely be faster if we split them up between us (if you guys are available to do that today or tomorrow)
<pfibiger> joshuahoover: fair enough
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I'm in process of looking at them now to get an idea of the required work
<rmcbride> I have a karmic vm that I'm going to get the proposed packages on.
<rtgz> joshuahoover, i have a real karmic machine with proposed packages, so ready to reproduce bugs and capture them on video :)
<joshuahoover> i have to setup a new vm for this...won't take long
 * rtgz 's Acer Aspire One's Wifi dies during update to lucid. Sad. Need wired connection :(
<joshuahoover> rmcbride, rtgz: what is the best way to see sru's in proposal on lp?
<joshuahoover> rmcbride, rtgz: i did a search on our projects based on tags but i'm not sure that's the best way
<dobey> joshuahoover: you want to see the bugs you mean?
<joshuahoover> dobey: yep
<dobey> joshuahoover: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<dobey> joshuahoover: there's a similar page for the ubuntuone-storage-protocol source package also
<joshuahoover> dobey: ahhh...cool, thanks!
<joshuahoover> dobey: you recovered from that bad day of travel?
<dobey> i think so
<rtgz> what should happen when the read limit for ubuntuone is set to 0
<rtgz> ?
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ah yes, one of my favorites!
<rtgz> exceptions.ZeroDivisionError: float division happens
<joshuahoover> rtgz: yes, i have a bug for us not to allow 0 to be set
<rtgz> joshuahoover, it is no longer protocol error, though :)
<rtgz> but it does not work nevertheless
<joshuahoover> rtgz: right :)
<rtgz> with 0 :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: right, this is one of those where we fixed the initial problem but i think presented another one
<dobey> the problem is that the limit needs to be fixed to only affect the actual file upload/download operatins, and not regular operations of say "authenticate" :)
<rtgz> you know...
<rtgz> it does not create protocol errors, right
<rtgz> but the default values in the applet are set to 0 by default
<rtgz> so if a person like me turns on bandwidth throttling and leave the default values then it will raise ZeroDivisionError. I.e. it will not work
<joshuahoover> dobey: right
<joshuahoover> rtgz: do you get that error in the exceptions log? i don't get the error...the client just won't connect when set to the default (0)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: so we can't accept this as a fix because the original problem wasn't so much the error as it was turning on bandwidth throttling and the client not connecting (regardless of the exact error)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, syncdaemon.log gets ZeroDivisionError: float division and Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: k, thought we were seeing that in the exceptions log before
 * rtgz is pasting it to pastebin
<rtgz> joshuahoover, http://paste.ubuntu.com/369087/
<rtgz> line 1513
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ok, i see it in my logs as well now
<joshuahoover> rtgz: so we can't pass this one
<rtgz> joshuahoover, technially it is different bug, since it was accompanied by protocol error message. But syncdaemon still does not work with default values
<rtgz> i mean still does not work with bandwidth turned on and read/write limits are left as is
<joshuahoover> rtgz: right, i think the specific error isn't as important as the end result...the end result of this fix or the earlier code is that the software doesn't connect/work
<dobey> rtgz: the default values in the preferences are not 0
<rmcbride> doesn't connect/work with throttling turned on and the settings left at default
<rtgz> (i thought that 0 means unlimited, at least it does not make sense to set speed to 0, so usually it is assumed to be unlimited)
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: right
<dobey> rtgz: if it's becoming 0, something is seriously messed up somewhere :)
<dobey> rtgz: 0 in fact, does make sense
<rmcbride> dobey: it's definitely 0
<rmcbride> and I can turn the throttling checkbox on while sync is occurring and watch twisted freak out.
<dobey> rtgz: if i want to only upload files, and not download stuff, i can set download to 0... (aside from the fact that it's broken atm)
<rtgz> /home/rtg/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf [__main__] log_level = TRACE
<rtgz> lol
<rtgz> it is 2048 before turning on the checkmark but it resets to 0 once it is enabled
<joshuahoover> can we all agree that this bug is not really fixed?
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: yea, it definitely shouldn't do that when enabling throttling
<dobey> which bug? so far i've seen 2 described :)
<rtgz> dobey, the read/write fields are 2048 by default but they are not active. Once 'Enable bandwidth throttling' is clicked, the fields become active and their content is reset to 0, so yes, 0 is the default when no previous values are stored
<joshuahoover> dobey: we're specifically talking about bug #455544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> so basically, the fix for the other bug exposed another one, which was being hidden by the fact that the "settings aren't saved"
<joshuahoover> dobey: right
<dobey> but this explains why people were getting conf files with throttling enabled and the values set to 0
<joshuahoover> dobey: on a fresh karmic install with all updates and then the proposed ubuntuone-client and storage-protocol updates installed, the default is always 0 for me...both in the GUI and the syncdaemon.conf file
<rmcbride> That is what I just got on the karmic VM I was using as well
<dobey> joshuahoover: the default was always 0 then
<dobey> joshuahoover: my point is that is not a new problem
<dobey> joshuahoover: it's just more visible now because other bugs are fixed
<joshuahoover> dobey: got ya
<joshuahoover> dobey: is the best thing to do to file a new bug then or something else?
<dobey> yes i think so
<dobey> or
<dobey> best thing for me to do right now is go get lunch
<dobey> :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: definitely get lunch...i can log the test results in the original bug and file a new one for the problem that gets discovered as a result
<joshuahoover> rtgz: you mentioned that the values are set to 2048 originally...is this in the code prior to the proposed updates?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, video is on its way :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ah, very good...i installed recordmydesktop, so i should do the same...or at least test it out ;)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, once I started recordmydesktop it stopped being 2048 :-(
<joshuahoover> rtgz: was it showing 2048 on proposed updates?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yes, for 2 or three times so that I felt that I can reproduce that
<rtgz> it was showing 2048 prior to enabling the checkbox
<joshuahoover> rtgz: because i did a fresh install of karmic with all updates and then installed proposed updates for u1 client and protocol storage and the default was 0
<rtgz> joshuahoover, wow, that is really strange
<rtgz> uploading...
<rtgz> joshuahoover, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR8Z_HTFyik
<rtgz> joshuahoover, the default is 2048 but it looks like it reads the info from syncdaemon or some other location...
<rtgz> i know why I could not reproduce that, with video enabled i was not quick enough to invoke ubuntuone-client-preferences. Still, it gets reset to 0 no matter whether I enable bandwidth throttling or not
<rtgz> but bug 465030 is definitely fixed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465030 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwith limit preference doesn't appear to be saved" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465030
<joshuahoover> rtgz: does recordmydesktop work with compiz?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yes, but it needs some tweaks
<rtgz> joshuahoover, Advanced/Performance/Full shots at every frame
<joshuahoover> rtgz: i run compiz and tried starting up recordmydesktop and my machine became all but unresponsive
<rtgz> joshuahoover, o_O
<rtgz> joshuahoover, so just starting gtk-recordMyDesktop breaks X/Compiz?..
<joshuahoover> rtgz: not sure, i'll have to try again...i was running two vms at the time so maybe it was just a bit too much ;)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, it should not be that resource intensive...
<rtgz> joshuahoover, btw, yes, when syncdaemon starts the preference window resets 2048 which looks like hardcoded somewhere to 0
<joshuahoover> rtgz: strange
<joshuahoover> rtgz, rmcbride: i'll test bug #357395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357395
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: cool :)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, bug 459175 - fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459175 in ubuntuone-client "oauth-login.log sometimes doesn't contain timestamps" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459175
<rtgz> bug 457564 - fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457564 in ubuntuone-client "Icon does not disappear immediately if switched to never show icon" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457564
<joshuahoover> rtgz: do you want to leave comments on bug #455544 in regards to results you've found?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<rtgz> joshuahoover, i do :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: cool, thanks!
<rtgz> joshuahoover, rmcbride /me is testing 462003
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: rtgz: #488413 is fixed
<rtgz> joshuahoover, rmcbride /me is testing bug 462003 (bad ubottu, you should do what I mean, not what I actually write)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462003 in ubuntuone-client "server-side tree deletion results in .u1conflict folders on clients." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462003
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: rtgz: I'm hitting #455527, #495175, #491573 and #451670
<joshuahoover> rtgz, rmcbride: we need to put reproduce steps in the description along with results and expected results...then i think leave a comment about our testing results for each of these bugs...that way others can verify as well...many of our bugs don't have this unfortunately
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: right.
<rtgz> oops...
<dobey> hmm
<rtgz> DATA LOSS ALARM!
<rtgz> joshuahoover, rmcbride  bug 462003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462003 in ubuntuone-client "server-side tree deletion results in .u1conflict folders on clients." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462003
<rtgz> ALARM!
<joshuahoover> rtgz: results?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, commented to the bug report
<joshuahoover> rtgz: checking...
<rtgz> joshuahoover, the conflict folder is NOT created, the local file is removed along with the directory that was holding it
<rtgz> joshuahoover, reproduced twice, the first attempt is linked as pastebin log.
<rmcbride> rtgz: good test. that's definitely not the right resolution to that conflict
<joshuahoover> rtgz, rmcbride right, not good, we should put those steps, and expected results in the description
<rtgz> joshuahoover, the file that was killed in action is "Ubuntu One/testing/promo/elfy.asc",  "promo" dir was removed from the server
<rtgz> ah
<rtgz> it is still protocol version error with bug 455544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<joshuahoover> rtgz: with the proposed update installed?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/369087/ line 1520
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ah, good catch!
<dobey> i dont get it
<joshuahoover> rtgz: seems strange that is not in syncdaemon-exceptions like we do with the current version
<dobey> how is deleting a file locally if it is deleted on the server, a data loss bug?
<joshuahoover> dobey: are you talking about #462003 or something else?
<dobey> i guess so, i'm talking about the supposed data loss that rtgz mentioned
<joshuahoover> dobey: it deletes a local file, doesn't mark it as .u1conflict
<dobey> if it's deleted on the server, yes?
<rtgz> dobey, the file is added locally and it is not present on the server. But if the tree is removed on the server (that file is not even there yet), then the file is removed locally along with the directory
<joshuahoover> dobey: w/ the proposed fix...at least that was my understanding
<joshuahoover> dobey: no, if the folder is deleted
<dobey> why would it mark it as a conflict if the local file hasn't changed?
<dobey> joshuahoover: yes, that's what i would expect it to do
<dobey> deleting a folder deletes all its contents
<joshuahoover> dobey: but that local file isn't on the server yet
<joshuahoover> dobey: so there is a conflict between the server and the client
<rmcbride> the local flie has been changed. It's been added  since the last update
<dobey> oh, ok
<joshuahoover> rtgz, rmcbride: bug #357395 has steps to reproduce, results, expected results and a comment noting it passed my tests
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357395
<rtgz> P.S. i have some thoughts on NetworkManager support, if somebody is interested, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/505402/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505402 in ubuntuone-client ""Connect" in Ubuntu One does not work with "disconnected" networks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rtgz> but that is offtopic at the moment
<rtgz> I believe i will need to go, since it is night here (again, I hate 24 hours clock :).
<dobey> find a slower spinning planet, or a larger one :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: heh, have a good evening!
<rtgz> dobey, i'd love to, but i believe it is not yet covered by any Earth ISPs
<CardinalFang> aquarius, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/couchdb-polutes-its-ini/+merge/18645
#ubuntuone 2010-02-05
<Severity1> hi i need help. :)
<CardinalFang> hi.  we need descriptions.
<Severity1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/515153
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 515153 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One gave error attempting startup (dup-of: 455544)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress]
<Severity1> and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/516596
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516596 in ubuntuone-client "can't connect this morning" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Severity1> i just wanna make sure that im doing the right thing here
<dobey> i don't know enough about which bug it is, but i don't think fix released is right (proposed is not released), and it's probably a dup
<Severity1> dobey:  yes i think so too
<Severity1> i checked the changelog of proposed packages and it seems nothing fits the description
<dobey> user descriptions usually are either not descriptive enough, or way too chatty :)
<Severity1> lol
<Severity1> okay new update emmet hickory just marked it as New => Triaged
<dobey> oh it's probably a dup of the NoAccessToken bug
<dobey> based on syncdaemon-exceptions.log anyway
<dobey> for karmic, yes
<Severity1> normally uisync --authorize fixes client to server sync issues
<Severity1> *u1
<habi> can anyone tell me how to synconise a complete folder?
<statik> hey jamesh, how is it going?
<statik> i was wondering whether it's ok to do a 0.2 release of django-openid-auth now, and whether you want to do it or if I should
<jamesh> statik: bugger.  I got tied up with other stuff earlier.  I'll do the release now: the trunk seems to be fairly stable given the testing on edge
<statik> jamesh: ah cool, thanks
<statik> that will give a good week or two for me to get it into lucid before feature freeze
<statik> i want to try and convert to the new 3.0 sourcepackage
<statik> the new format, that is
<jamesh> as opposed to the Python version :)
<statik> :) indeed
<jamesh> statik: here it is: https://launchpad.net/django-openid-auth/trunk/0.2
<statik> jamesh: awesome, thanks!
<duanedesign> +555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<duanedesign> uh, oh
<duanedesign> looks like my cats got on my keyboard while i was away. Sorry for any channel flood.
<Severity1> ping duanedesign
<vtech> [12:45:12] <vtech> Hello, have a question
<vtech> [12:45:39] <vtech> If I have a couchdb database installed
<vtech> [12:45:52] <vtech> and I put data into that couchdb
<vtech> [12:46:15] <vtech> will it be replicated via ubuntuone service ?
<vtech> [12:47:36] <vtech> I know that there is sth like desktopcouch to synchronize application data
<vtech> [12:48:15] <vtech> but If I put data into couchdb on standard couchdb port
<vtech> [12:48:50] <vtech> will it be somehow collected by desktopcouch client, and then synchronized by ubuntuone
<beuno> Chipaca, would you know?  ^
<Chipaca> vtech: no, it wouldn't
<vtech> hmm
<vtech> chipaca,Ihave to use desktopcouch
<Chipaca> right
<vtech> chipaca, Is there c++ client for desktopcouch?
<vtech> chipaca, I know that it was developed in python, but I do not know if there is a c++ port for that client ?
<Chipaca> vtech: desktopcouch?
<vtech> chipaca, yhy
<vtech> Chipaca, yhy -means yes :P
<Chipaca> nope, no python
<vtech> Chipaca, desktopcouch is not written in Python ?
<vtech> Chipaca, but I saw sourcecodes of desktopcouch in Python
<Chipaca> vtech: sorry, I meant, just python
<vtech> Chipaca, So I have to make my own wrapper :(
<statik> hello hello
<__lucio__> hello
<rmcbride> hi statik
<nessita> hi statik
<thisfred> yo
<statik> so i'm supposed to talk about packaging
<statik> i'm sorry i didn't get lernid working
<statik> i had trouble with the iCal part
<facundobatista> Hola statik
<statik> so we have 5 people! thats great
<statik> did anyone make it through that incredibly agressive list I sent out?
 * statik was being optimistic
<pfibiger> i'm here!
<statik> ah great, 6 :)
<rmcbride> well I did, apart frm putting deesktop couchdb on my PPA, but I've uploaded it several times already, so ;)
<statik> rmcbride, thats fine :)
<thisfred> statik: putting the finishing touches to pbuilder
<statik> facundobatista, you mentioned that my list of assumptions you were missing a couple things, maybe I can help explain those? how far did you get on the list?
<statik> thisfred: great
<nessita> statik: I have a question! what's "run through setup-packaging-environtment"?
<thisfred> for me at least, putting stuff in ~/bin doesn't put it in my path?
<nessita> thisfred: you have to export $HOME/bin in your path
<statik> nessita, there is a command named setup-packaging-environment, it will help with configuring some things
<thisfred> nessita: run that command, and it'll ask you a series of questions
<nessita> thisfred: it doesn't happen automatically
<__lucio__> pbuilder is taking its time
<statik> thisfred, you can also use /usr/local/bin instead, i just like keeping stuff in my ~
<nessita> statik: I don't have that command, at leas not in my PATH
<thisfred> nessita: which is good (I think it used to, and I got bitten by that once)
 * jblount just saw the list and is making his way through it
<facundobatista> statik, I did a setup.py like 8 years ago, really don't have a clue what's needed nowadays
<thisfred> nessita: then you missed the previous step: install ubuntu-dev-tools
<facundobatista> statik, and pbuilder is still doing its stuff (and messing with my home dir)
<statik> thats totally ok
<statik> that stuff can run in parallel while we talk
<nessita> thisfred: I did
<statik> so, I thought it would be best to start with a practical example of a packaging task, one that I was working on last night
<statik> nessita, i wonder if the command is only added in the lucid version of ubuntu-dev-tools
<thisfred> nessita: weird, then I'm out of clues
<alecu> nessita, apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<statik> so, a very common task that you would do during the dev part of the ubuntu cycle (before feature freeze) is to update an existing package to a new upstream version
<nessita> alecu: I did -.-
<rmcbride> statik: I think that's the case. it's there on my laptop (lucid) but not on the new machine (still karmic)
<statik> last night jamesh cut the 0.2 release of python-django-openid-auth
<alecu> nessita, oh, wrong scrollback :P
<nessita> alecu: ubuntu-dev-tools is already the newest version. :)
<statik> so, we will go through updating that package, using the brand new ubuntu distributed development systems based on bzr
<statik> I don't remember if I asked everyone to install bzr-builddeb, but you will need that package also
<statik> I think everyone is familiar with how launchpad organizes branches by lp:~<owner>/<project>/<name>
<statik> for using bzr with ubuntu packaging, a new parallel namespace has been set up
<statik> every single package in ubuntu and debian has been imported into bzr
<statik> and every time someone uploads a new version of a package, it's imported into bzr automatically, creating some nice history
<statik> this means that we can also work on new versions of packages directly in bzr, and post merge proposals rather than attaching a debdiff to a bug
<statik> I'll start with how a release is usually created for a python project. so, everyone go to a temp directory and do 'bzr get lp:django-openid-auth'
 * nessita is bzr-getting
<statik> let me know once that has completed, and i'll explain how upstream would create a release tarball from this using setup.py
<__lucio__> done
<facundobatista> done
<thisfred> done
<rmcbride> done
<pfibiger> done
<nessita> done
<__lucio__> pbuild is still on "d", so it will take tome time :)
<jblount> done
<__lucio__> hey, theres no "debian" directory here
<nessita> __lucio__: "here"?
<thisfred> yeah, I've noticed the archives have been super slow lately
<alecu> done
<__lucio__> nessita, inside django-openid-auth
<nessita> __lucio__: oh, right
<statik> exactly! current standard practice is that in the upstream project, you don't include the debian directory, and that debian directory is not included in the tarball that the upstream project releases
<alecu> btw: I'm having the same problem nessita does. I'm on karmic, and setup-packaging-environment does not show up.
<statik> the work of the packager is to take the original upstream tarball, and add the debian directory
 * facundobatista doesn't have setup-packaging-environment either, but pbuilder didn't finish yet... is it supposed to bring it?
<statik> alecu, nessita: you can probably bzr get lp:ubuntu-dev-tools to get the upstream source and get setup-packaging-environment script right out of the bzr branch
<alecu> statik, ok.
<statik> so, back to django-openid-auth - take a look at setup.py, line 50
<nessita> statik: ack
<statik> this is actually more complicated than most setup.py files are
<statik> but you can see some simple things like author, license info, and version number
<statik> a few lines down, packages= explains what python modules this will install
<statik> and package_data= explains that there are some extra data files that need to be included as well
<statik> if you were working on a brand new project, you might need to create a similar (or simpler) setup.py and propose it to upstream
<statik> now, close out that file and run 'python setup.py sdist'
<__lucio__> statik, is installing just "install dependencies, put files in correct places, run custon shell commands", or is there more magic to it?
<statik> and then look at the contents of the dist/ directory
<statik> __lucio__, thats it. the only magic is a set of rules or policy about how packages are supposed to work
<statik> setup.py is nothing to do with ubuntu/debian, thats all pure python, but the ubuntu packaging system knows how to get all the info out of setup.py so you don't have to repeat it
<facundobatista> nice
<statik> you should be seeing a tarball in the dist/ directory
<nessita> yes
<nessita> django-openid-auth-0.2.tar.gz
<statik> congrats, this is a tarball release! now, if you were the upstream release manager, you would upload that tarball to pypi and launchpad
<statik> now, we switch hats and look from the perspective of an ubuntu developer rather than a django-openid-auth developer
<facundobatista> statik, question
<statik> earlier, I talked about the namespace for bzr branches on launchpad
<statik> facundobatista, sure
<facundobatista> statik, the upload to LP is to the project home page (or something about releases under it), or to the PPA?
<statik> facundobatista: for the tarball, that would be to the releases area of the project home page, and to the pypi package index on python.org
<facundobatista> statik, ok
<statik> once we turn this into an ubuntu sourcepackage, then we will upload to the PPA
<facundobatista> great!
<__lucio__> statik, where do i upload tarballs to lp?
<__lucio__> ah
<statik> __lucio__, check out the lp-project-upload command in ubuntu-dev-tools as well
<statik> ubuntu developers are lazy, so if you are doing manual work for this kind of stuff you are making a mistake :)
<thisfred> I am going to practice this all on my pet project :)
<thisfred> I also brought an apple for statik
<statik> the namespace for ubuntu distributed development bzr branches (UDD) is lp:~<owner>/<distro>/<series>/<packagename>/<branchname>/
<facundobatista> thisfred, me too, I want to have a PPA for lalita
<__lucio__> ppa for cocos2d!
<statik> this is a crazy set of namespace things to remember, but it gets easier
<statik> there are some good shortcuts available though
<facundobatista> statik, one example of that namespace?
<statik> one thing to remember is that the ubuntu package name may be different from the upstream package name
<statik> upstream project name I mean
<thisfred> right, the python- prefix for one
 * rtgz just caught up :)
<thisfred> hi rtgz!
<statik> one example is lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/python-django-openid-auth/lucid
<statik> you can subst karmic for lucid
<statik> you can also swap ubuntu for debian, and lucid for sid
<statik> the shortcut is 'bzr get lp:ubuntu/python-django-openid-auth', but wait one moment before running that
<statik> when you use that bzr shortcut, the 'ubuntu' prefix says "this is package, ok? look it up in the current dev version of ubuntu"
<statik> I keep my branches organized a certain way so I don't get confused when comparing between ubuntu hardy, karmic, lucid, debian sid, etc.
<statik> so, i recommend this layout (you can change it of course): mkdir -p ~/udd/ubuntu/lucid
<statik> cd ~/udd/ubuntu/lucid
<statik> bzr get lp:ubuntu/python-django-openid-auth
<statik> this will give you the current version of python-django-openid-auth that is in lucid
<statik> you'll notice that branch is different, it has a debian/ directory in it :) this branch is the result of some special bzr import stuff that unpacks a sourcepackage and saves the whole thing in bzr
<statik> let me know when everyone has that branch, and is inside the python-django-openid-auth directory
<rmcbride> done
<thisfred> done
<__lucio__> done
<facundobatista> statik, why ~/udd/ubuntu/lucid, because you're in lucid, or the bzr get will bring lucid stuff
<facundobatista> ?
<statik> once there, take a peek at debian/changelog, to confirm that the last changelog is what you expect
<statik> facundobatista, because bzr get will bring lucid stuff
<rtgz> Branched 2 revision(s).
<statik> you don't have to be on lucid to do this, you could be running sid
<nessita> done
<facundobatista> statik, ok
<statik> changelogs are kind of special and important in packages
<alecu> facundobatista, I understand that because of the shortcut, that gets the most recent version.
<facundobatista> alecu, and how did you know the most recent version was a lucid one?
<statik> the version number and series (lucid) that you see at the top of this changelog file controls the version number of the package that will be built
<rtgz> python-django-openid-auth (0.1-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low ?
<alecu> facundobatista, I mean, the most recent series of a distribution
<statik> rtgz, exactly. thanks for pasting! i want to explain the different parts of this version string
<statik> the first part is the sourcepackage name, that has to be perfect
<statik> then, inside the ()
<statik> 0.1 is the upstream release number
<statik> this is from the tarball that we would have downloaded from pypi
<__lucio__> where did all of this come from?
<__lucio__> was it manually written?
<__lucio__> its just lp magic?
<__lucio__> what can i change?
<statik> __lucio__, most of this was manually written because i didn't know the lazy shortcuts yet
<statik> we will change it in just a moment
<__lucio__> but it is just a branch, right?
<statik> yes
<statik> after the 0.1, the -0 means that this package was never in debian
<statik> after that, the ubuntu1 means this is the first version of this package in ubuntu
<statik> if I patched something in this package, I would change the version number to 0.1-0ubuntu2
<statik> if I was working in my PPA, preparing something that would eventually get uploaded to ubuntu, I would add a magic suffix
<statik> so, 0.1-0ubuntu2~karmic1 would be what i would use for making a version for karmic in my ppa
<statik> the next version I upload to my ppa would be 0.1-0ubuntu2-karmic2
<rmcbride> statik: check that string
<verterok> statik: hi, question about versions
<thisfred> ~ rather than -, right?
<statik> if I wanted to backport that set of changes to hardy, I would change the version number to 0.1-0ubuntu2-hardy1
<statik> oh right
<statik> if I wanted to backport that set of changes to hardy, I would change the version number to 0.1-0ubuntu2~hardy1
<statik> and 0.1-0ubuntu2~karmic2
<statik> the ~ is special
<rmcbride> Dashes where tilde's should go cause heartache and woe
<statik> what it means is that if dpkg is going to compare packages to see which one is newer (and should be installed as an upgrade), the ~ allows you to say one package is older
<statik> so, 0.1-0ubuntu2 is ALWAYS newer than 0.1-0ubuntu2~anything
<__lucio__> what demons would i be invoking if i put a % in that string?
<thisfred> aren't &s demons?
<statik> there are a bunch of crazy complicated rules around version numbers
<rmcbride> thisfred: good point
<statik> it's the easiest thing to screw up, and will make your life miserable
<__lucio__> statik, arent they just strings that get sorted to figure out whats the latests and the rest just conventions? or there non humans parsing them?
<statik> so i'll stop talking about version numbers now, you can read in the man page for dpkg to get lots more info
<statik> __lucio__, these get parsed by all kinds of tools
<__lucio__> yuck
<statik> they must be *perfect*
<statik> they are also critical for upgrades working correctly between versions of ubuntu
<statik> so now we have heard there is a new upstream release of django-openid-auth
<statik> so, lets get the new tarball!
<statik> there is a tool to help with this
<statik> look at debian/watch
<nessita> yes
<statik> this is a simple pattern that the uscan tool will use to go look at a website and see if there is a new version
<statik> lets try it out. run 'uscan --verbose --rename'
<facundobatista> uscan: you must have the libcrypt-ssleay-perl package installed
<thisfred> needs libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<nessita> -- Scanning for watchfiles in .
<nessita> uscan: No debian directories found
<__lucio__> nessita, go inside the branch
<rmcbride> Successfully downloaded updated package django-openid-auth-0.2.tar.gz
<rmcbride>     and renamed it as python-django-openid-auth_0.2.orig.tar.gz
<nessita> __lucio__: yes, I noticed :-)
<nessita> statik: shouldn't the libcrypt-ssleay-perl be dependency on ubuntu-dev-tools?
<rtgz> done, got the same output as rmcbride
<statik> nessita, maybe it is an optional dependency for uscan
<statik> many places publish their tarballs on http or ftp
<statik> launchpad uses https, so thats why the ssl dependency
<statik> we can look at the uscan package later, maybe thats a great bug for you to fix :)
<nessita> statik: yey!
<statik> you will notice that the tarball was renamed, this has to happen in exactly this pattern so that the packaging tools can find the tarball
<__lucio__> statik, so, libssleay should be shown in apt-cache show ubuntu-dev-tools somewhere?
<statik> perhaps
<statik> i'm not sure which package holds uscan
<rtgz> devscripts
<facundobatista> statik, where the tarball is renamed?
<statik> facundobatista, it got renamed by uscan when it was downloaded
<statik> so you see it is now .orig.tar.gz
<__lucio__> facundobatista, ls ..
<statik> and the - was changed to a _ before the version number
<facundobatista> __lucio__, oh
<statik> more tools parsing version strings :/
<statik> but, the tools make it easy to get it right most of the time
<__lucio__> facundobatista, yes, having tools that touch ".." is like having frame hacks in python. ugly :)
<statik> now we use a brand new bzr command
<facundobatista> __lucio__, indeed
<statik> this is going to import the upstream tarball into our packaging branch, including saving some pristine-tar info so that the exact tarball can be recreated from the branch later
<statik> it will also do some smart things with merging
 * alecu feels hunting version-of-by-one-character must be a huge timesink
<statik> bzr merge-upstream --version=0.2 ../python-django-openid-auth_0.2.orig.tar.gz
<facundobatista> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "merge-upstream"
<verterok> facundobatista: I think you need bzr-builddeb installed
<rtgz> Committed revision 2.\nAll changes applied successfully.
<thisfred> facundobatista: you have bzr-builddeb?
<nessita> facundobatista: it worked for me
<nessita> facundobatista: so may be a missing package, nior karmic's fault :-)
<rmcbride> worked here
<statik> now if you do bzr status, you will see a bunch of changes
<statik> don't commit yet
<facundobatista> ok, done
<statik> lets go back and look at debian/changelog
<rtgz> wow
<statik> there should be a new entry, automatically set up
<rmcbride> neat
<__lucio__> statik, all this magic parsing and i still have to tell him what version it is?
<statik> __lucio__, i know, it kills me :)
<statik> write a patch for bzr-builddeb :)
<__lucio__> ok, i see where this is going :)
<statik> now i like to write extra stuff in the changelog entry
<statik> usually if upstream is nice they have written a NEWS file
<nessita> statik: NEWS where?
<statik> if upstream is lazy like me and jamesh, there is no NEWS file for django-openid-auth
<statik> so, I went and looked at the upstream changes
<facundobatista> statik, shame of you
<statik> :D
<statik> the other thing that is very interesting about changelogs is you can put bug numbers in them
<nessita> statik: where that file would be? next to changelog or next to debian?
<statik> and, bugs are used to track sponsoring uploads of packages
<statik> nessita, if upstream provided a NEWS file it would probably be in root
<statik> whats cool about putting a bug number (or several) in the changelog is that when the package is uploaded to ubuntu, the bug is automatically marked as fix released
<statik> so, I wrote a bug number about this upgrade
<facundobatista> oh, more magic
<statik> and my changelog entry looks like this: * New upstream release. (LP: #517400)
<__lucio__> statik, why does it say karmic everywhere?
<alecu> nessita, NEWS is a file required by autotools (as well as README, AUTHORS and Changelog)
<statik> __lucio__, if you are running on karmic the tool that helps write changelogs (dch) will default to that. you can change it to lucid
<__lucio__> statik, im not
<statik> __lucio__, i'm not sure then
<facundobatista> statik, question
<statik> facundobatista, go ahead
<rtgz> statik, did you simly wrote the bug number to the file?
<facundobatista> statik, I fix 20 bugs, then release, all those bug numbers are in the NEWS file
<facundobatista> statik, should I put the 20 bug numbers in the changelog in one line?
<statik> facundobatista: no, write it to be as nice as you can
<statik> the changelog entry is shown by the package manager GUI tools on the desktop
<rodrigo__> facundobatista, I do sometimes that, listing the NEWS for the release in debian/changelog, with each entry with its bug #
<facundobatista> statik, but I want to them being marked automatically by LP as released!
<statik> facundobatista, you can have many lines
<rodrigo__> facundobatista, of course, for too many bugs, it might be too much :-)
<facundobatista> ok
<statik> facundobatista: mine is such a short line but it describes perfectly what the bug is about - new upstream release
<statik> if you were fixing a bug you would decide how much to write based on the bug
<statik> you do not have to list every bug
<statik> or every change
<statik> this is going to be very subjective, but it's a good spot to not be lazy and spend 10 minutes to try and come up with a good brief description of whats going on with the package
<statik> other questions so far?
<nessita> statik: me! qustion, you mentioned a GUI
<statik> nessita: yes, like synaptic or software-center
<nessita> statik: which one will be that GUI?
<nessita> ah... I understand now
<statik> oh, maybe we need to take a quick break to let the desktop+ team do their standup meeting. coffee! I'll be back in 5 minutes
<rtgz> statik, the file needs to be edited manually right? I thought that it might be useful to fetch the description field of all the updates and have it updated automatically with the description line of bzr commit
<rtgz> not that it is actually being written by devs, but it is recommended :)
<statik> rtgz, yes you almost always need to write things manually in the changelog
<rtgz> statik, ok, thanks
<thisfred> rtgz: all the commits can be way too much information, or not very informative at all, depending on the quality/quantity of commit messages
<alecu> statik, uploading a package for one ubuntu release that marks a bug as fixed, would mark it as fixed for all releases?
<rmcbride> it is possible to retrieve that info from LP, put it in a file and paste from there (that's how I do the changelog notes for the test ubuntuone-client packages)
<rmcbride> provided the upstream is in LP of course :)
<alecu> statik, is there a way I can mark it on launchpad as not yet backported to an older release?
<statik> i'm back
<statik> i don't see a desktop+ meeting going, so i'll keep on hogging the channel :)
<statik> alecu, yes. the top line of the changelog says which ubuntu release the package is for
<statik> a bug in launchpad can have many also-affects lines
<statik> these are sometimes called 'bug tasks'
<statik> so you can have 1 bug, with a bugtask in python-configglue, a bugtask in ubuntuone-client, and a bugtask on the ubuntu karmic package of ubuntuone-client
<statik> and each of those may have a different status
<alecu> oh, right! great!
<statik> so everyone should have a changelog entry that looks something like this:
<statik> python-django-openid-auth (0.2-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<statik>   * New upstream release.
<statik>  -- Elliot Murphy <elliot@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 05 Feb 2010 09:51:41 -0500
<statik> now we want to turn this into a sourcepackage that can be built by pbuilder or a PPA
<statik> so run 'bzr builddeb -S'
<statik> the s means build a sourcepackage
<statik> this is wrapping up a lot of smaller commands that have an infinity of options
<statik> so if you need to do something special, it's absolutely possible, this is just handling the common case
<__lucio__> statik, python-django-openid-auth (0.2-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low ??? unreleased?
<statik> ah, the UNRELEASED series is a special token so that you can work on this in version control and do testing, and not get mixed up about whether it has been uploaded already
<nessita> statik: hum, something is not right in my env.
<facundobatista> statik, should we leave it in UNRELEASED?
<statik> when you are touching 25 different packages across debian and several versions of ubuntu and private PPAs, it is easy to get mixed up
<statik> facundobatista, you can run dch -r to flip it from UNRELEASED to lucid
<nessita> statik: https://pastebin.canonical.com/27500/
<statik> when I ran bzr bd -S, I was prompted to gpg sign two files
<thisfred> statik: it seems the options (name + email address) from the setup aren't respected
<statik> ok
<alecu> nessita, same problem here.
<statik> this is a fragile part of the process it seems
<statik> you can specify the key ID to use for signing
<rodrigo__> nessita, I have always to add -k'rodrigo.moya@canonical.com' so that it gets the correct gpgp signature
<statik> so, gpg --list-secret-keys
<statik> or yes, what rodrigo said
<rodrigo__> bzr  bd -S -k'rodrigo.moya@canonical.com'
<rtgz> statik, gpg tells me that there's no secret key and I have exactly one gpg key which was picked up at setup-dev-thing stage
<facundobatista> statik, hold on, please
<__lucio__> bzr: ERROR: no such option: -k
<statik> bzr bd -S -- -k'blah'
<rodrigo__> yeah, -- -k...
<facundobatista> statik, I did "dch -r", it opened a file that looked like the changelog, but modified, I closed it without saving
<facundobatista> the changelog is untouched
<__lucio__> yay! now i have a really dirty parent directoty!
<statik> great
<facundobatista> statik, now dch -r opens an empty file
<statik> facundobatista, dch -r will make changes then open debian/changelog in your $EDITOR to review and save I think
<alecu> rodrigo__, it worked now, thanks.
<facundobatista> oh, now dch -r opens a file with content again!
<verterok> statik: isn't easier to export DEBFULLNAME and DEBMAIL?
 * rtgz has signed the deb file for the first time...
<statik> verterok, yes I have those in my environment, I also have some custom settings in ~/.devscripts
<facundobatista> statik, I saved the file, but the changelog is still untouched
<statik> huh
<statik> facundobatista, you can just edit debian/changelog manually and change from UNRELEASED to lucid
<facundobatista> oh, I have a debian/changelog.dch now
<statik> so the files that were created in your parent dir
<statik> there is a .changes, a .dsc, and a .diff.gz
<nessita> yes
<statik> there should also be the .orig.tar.gz
 * rtgz notices that there is no deb file
<statik> the .changes and .dsc are used by the system somehow
<statik> the .diff.gz should contain a diff that is only the contents of the debian/ directory
<statik> and the orig.tar.gz, is, of course, the orig tarball from upstream
<statik> these are the components of a sourcepackage
<statik> it has to get built into a binary package before it can be installed
<statik> so, lets do that!
<statik> pbuilder-lucid build ../python-django-openid-auth_0.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<__lucio__> mmh, pbuilder is still on "p"
<thisfred> here as well
<thisfred> well, on 'l' actually
<statik> __lucio__, you can cheat and build a binary package directly on your dev system instead of using pbuilder. this won't help you catch missing dependencies, but it will make you feel happy that you got a package that will install
<rtgz> "pbuilder-lucid" ?
<statik> rtgz, sorry I think you missed that
<rtgz> statik, ok, checking...
<statik> I recommend making a symlink named pbuilder-lucid that points to pbuilder-dist command
<__lucio__> statik, sure, how?
<statik> pbuilder-dist will automatically format a pbuilder for the ubuntu dist based on the basename of the script
<statik> __lucio__, bzr builddeb with no -S
<rmcbride> pbuilder-dist == Awesome sauce with internet frosting
<statik> we could have just uploaded this source package directly to a PPA, but it's not so easy to iterate and fix mistakes that way
<thisfred> W: python-django-openid-auth source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.8.0 (current is 3.8.3)
<nessita> wow, it failed because of python-central and now it's bringing a lot of packages
<rmcbride> thisfred: good eye :) you'll see that a lot (W:)
<statik> you can only upload a version number to a PPA once, but in a local pbuilder you can rebuild and rebuild while you fix the warnings
<statik> thisfred, great catch!
<thisfred> rmcbride yeah, I usually ignore them :)
<rmcbride> thisfred: most of the time you CAN ignore it, but it's pointing out thigns that could be better (sometimes if you need to backport it can be tricky)
<statik> we should fix that warning (and I did in the real version of this I was working on last night)
<rmcbride> and if you want it accepted for upload you should fix :)
<statik> so to fix the warning, edit debian/control, change Standards-Version to 3.8.3, and rebuild the sourcepackage (bzr bd -S -- -k'blah'), and rebuild in the pbuilder
<statik> hows everyone doing? questions?
<rtgz> aha! pbuilder-dist lucid create... hm, did not see it here :(, though
<facundobatista> statik, downloading stuff
<statik> facundobatista, nessita: the downloading is normal, and it is cached so next time will be faster
<nessita> statik: I'm still installing deps
<statik> pbuilder runs a build system in a totally pristine chroot
<rmcbride> all working well here
<facundobatista> statik, ok, but hold on a couple of minutes :)
<__lucio__> statik, when do we learn what all those files under debian are?
<nessita> thisfred: where did yuo see that warning?
<thisfred> nessita: when running bzr buillddeb
<rmcbride> nessita: that happens when doing the bzr bd
<thisfred> without the -S
<rtgz> aha --mirror should be set to local mirror (i have a 2Mb/s connection to local mirror and 40Kb/s to some remote one)
<rmcbride> either way
<statik> __lucio__: debian/rules is the build script. in this case, it's a very simple passthrough to use all the defaults. somewhere there is a picture of all the stuff that is run through there, but for python packages with a setup.py, you usually don't have to care
<statik> debian/changelog we already covered
<statik> debian/control is where all the dependencies and the package description are listed. you normally don't have to edit the debian/control file very often
<statik> debian/copyright is self-explanatory
<statik> I already covered debian/watch
<statik> debian/pycompat is useless, i have deleted it in the next version of the package
<statik> debian/compat specifies the level of compatibility with debian packaging tools
<statik> you should not change it unless you know what you are doing
<__lucio__> statik, so, for every package i do, i just put a 6 there?
<statik> i'll do a followup class to this one where we package something brand new
<statik> __lucio__, for a new package, put a 7
<statik> (i think)
<__lucio__> grrr
<statik> __lucio__, we covered a lot of new stuff here so i didn't go over creating a brand new package. there is an easy helper tool for that, and I think it won't be too bad when we work on that next time
<rtgz> Erm... E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed. Is there anything else required to set up pbuilder?
<statik> rtgz, is it still running? pbuilder-lucid create should have been enough
<__lucio__> statik, sure, im not really mad :)
<rmcbride> rtgz: there should be another error indicating what it could not install
<rtgz> statik,  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy depends on python (>= 2.5); however:
<rtgz>   Package python is not installed.
<statik> if you cheated and built the binary package directly, you should have a .deb in your parent dir
<facundobatista> statik, so, my pbuilder-karmic build finished...
<statik> rtgz, did it then continue on and install python into the pbuilder?
<rtgz> statik, i have been cheating all the time, now I wanted to try to do it "properly"
<__lucio__> statik, QUESTION: so, if i build binary extensions with srtup.py, will that also work by magic? (i dont even kwno if that can be done with setup.py)
<statik> __lucio__, yes it will work
<statik> __lucio__, for binary extensions you need to specify that the package has some arch-specific components that need to be compiled for each platform
<__lucio__> statik, so i never have to worry about where stuff ends up? what if i want to put stuff in /srv? is this a topic for the next class?
<statik> __lucio__, this is in debian/control, look at the Architecture: field
<__lucio__> all
<rtgz> statik, nope... i have to remind that i am on karmic machine, creating package for lucid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369574/
<statik> __lucio__, for putting stuff in /srv we have to break through the nice setup.py abstractions and go right into the guts of the packaging tools, so I'll save the ugly hacks for later :)
<thisfred> man, this is really exciting, I've gotten it wrong so many times, without the help of these tools. It looks very doable now
<statik> if your pbuilder finished, you should have a deb file in ~/pbuilder/lucid_result/
<statik> so, install it and try it out! sudo dpkg -i ~/pbuilder/lucid_result/python-django-openid-auth_0.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<statik> __lucio__, about where files get installed: this package is automatically been installed for both python2.5 and python2.6
<statik> and byte-compiled for each
<rodrigo__> statik, is there a way to get pbuilder to use a different dir than ~/pbuilder?
<statik> you can see this in action: dpkg -L python-django-openid-auth shows some python files installed
<rtgz> This  can  be changed by setting the $PBUILDFOLDER global variable
<facundobatista> statik, it told me I don't have python-django installed... installing
<rtgz> rodrigo__, ^
<rodrigo__> rtgz, ah, cool
<statik> but python2.6 -c "import django_openid_auth;print django_openid_auth.__file__" will show a different location of files
<statik> this is magically handled by the python build tools
<statik> rodrigo__, there are TONs of customizations available with pbuilder, way more than i know about
<rodrigo__> ok, good to know, I didn't like it much because it filled my $HOME
<thisfred> installed!
<statik> you can register hook scripts to inspect inside the build system at critical points, make it use fancy volume snapshots to run much faster, etc.
<rtgz> hm... I wonder whether it is because i don't have deb lines files for lucid, only deb-src...
<facundobatista> rodrigo__, yes, it wasn't very polite!
<__lucio__> statik, suppose we wanted to change something in the code, would we just patch it there, commit and repeat the builddeb step?
<statik> __lucio__, mostly. you would look and see what patch system is being used already
<statik> the what-patch command can do this
<__lucio__> ptchless
<statik> you don't patch the source directly, instead you store a series of patches in debian/patches/
<statik> so for this package, it doesn't have any patch system already
<__lucio__> what patch system options does it support?
<statik> so I would use the new standard quilt patch system, by converting it to a 3.0 format sourcepackage
<statik> mkdir debian/source ; echo '3.0 (quilt)' > debian/source/format ; dch 'Switch to dpkg-source 3.0 (quilt) format'
<statik> bzr add debian/source
<statik> and, some instruction on how to create and edit patches using quilt: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html
<statik> this is really great to have a standard finally (launchpad just got support for this last month)
<statik> quilt works well with git,  bzr, svn, everything
<statik> and we're using the same standard as debian
<joshuahoover> rmcbride, rtgz: are one of you testing bug #457147? i can do it but only have one laptop available to test on at the moment so i'd likely wait until this weekend to test
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457147 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "BadTransition: SYS_CONNECTION_MADE - Ubuntu One crashes coming out of sleep/hibernate" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457147
<statik> 99% of the packages in the archive have not yet been converted to the new format, but you'll see it happening over the next year
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I can test it today, but not until after this class isover
<statik> the old patchsystems were simple-patchsys, dpatch, and probably others
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: k, thanks...sorry to interrupt the class statik and company :)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, just got second laptop upgraded to lucid, need to wait until the interesting part here is over :)
<statik> __lucio__, you can see an example of a patch that I did recently in the python-django package, if you do bzr get lp:ubuntu/python-django, and take a look at debian/patches/07*
<statik> during package build, those patches are applied on top of the unpacked orig.tar.gz
<__lucio__> statik, so, i branch the source tree, edit, get a quilt patch from there and somehow add it to the debian/source dir, right?
<statik> yep
<__lucio__> ok, not impossible :)
<statik> when we were upgrading this package to a new upstream release, one of the things to do is look and see if there are any existing patches that have now been included in the new release
<statik> so a common task is reviewing the list of patches, and seeing what can be dropped, and if anything that was forwarded upstream has been rejected in favor of a different solution
<statik> we try to foster good relationships with upstream, and always forward patches
<statik> so it's common to see an ubuntu developer refusing to sponsor an upload until you can point to where the patch has been sent to upstream (and preferably acknowledged and committed)
<statik> we don't let upstreams hold us hostage though, the bottom line is we fix stuff for our ubuntu users whether upstream helps us or not
<statik> so now that you've test installed the package locally and are happy that it builds and works ok, you can publish to your PPA
<statik> I recommend changing the version number before uploading to the PPA
<statik> my version number looks like this for the ppa: python-django-openid-auth (0.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1) lucid; urgency=low
<statik> (thats in debian/changelog)
<nessita> statik: what's the best way to do that? editing by hand?
<statik> nessita, yes
<statik> I always use ~<series>N
<statik> this is because if you are working with 0.2-0ubuntu1
<statik> and you want to put it in your ppa for hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<facundobatista> statik, we just modify the line there, or create a new "parragraph"?
<__lucio__> statik, how do i apply the list of patches to my branch of the source tree? in the same way that the tools would do it, so i can run tests against it and stuff
<statik> facundobatista, just modify the line
<statik> __lucio__, quilt push I think
<statik> that page about quilt has all the details. i'm still learning quilt
<__lucio__> ok, so its jsut learning to use quilt, ok
<statik> yep, quilt is now built into the tools themselves
<nessita> statik: which line? older or newer?
<statik> nessita: 0.2-0ubuntu1~karmic1 will be seen as a newer version than 0.2-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<thisfred> and then debuild -S again and dput?
<__lucio__> so, after i pushed to my ppa, suppose i want to release, should i remove the ~.* ?
<statik> thisfred, exactly
<statik> nessita, so using ~seriesN means that dist-upgrades between versions works ok
<statik> __lucio__, no you should always have the ~ in your PPA versions
<statik> you would only remove that if preparing an upload for ubuntu itself
<facundobatista> thisfred, dput?
<__lucio__> statik, so i end up with changes to no ~ when i upload, ~ back when i want to use my ppa, and so on and on?
<thisfred> facundobatista: that uploads to your PPA, I'm sure statik's getting to it
<rtgz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<rtgz> still
<nessita> statik: changelog updated
<statik> once you have a sourcepackage that you are ready to upload to your ppa, do: 'dput ppa:username/ubuntu <packagename>.changes'
<statik> hum
 * statik doublechecks that command
<statik> yep, i think thats correct
<statik> launchpad will use the GPG signature on the sourcepackage to find your launchpad account, and decide if you have permissions to upload to that particular PPA
<statik> you should get an email when launchpad has accepted the package, and other emails if the build fails
<statik> questions?
<rmcbride> statik: I have my ppa configured in locations.conf and use 'dput -f rmcbride-ppa <package>.changes'
<rodrigo__> rmcbride: -f?
 * rodrigo__ looks what -f does
<rmcbride> not sure if the -f is needed.
<nessita> statik: hum
<statik> rmcbride: that works fine also. there are a bunch of default configs in /etc/dput.cf that make the ppa:foo stuff work
<alecu> statik: <packagename>.changes ?
<thisfred> I just dput without specifiying a ppa. I trust I have no rights to actually fnork ubuntu ;)
<__lucio__> statik, <package>_source.changes?
<nessita> statik: I ran dput ppa:nataliabidart/ubuntu-python-django-openid-auth.changes, and I've got Can't open ppa:nataliabidart/ubuntu-python-django-openid-auth.changes
<statik> __lucio__, dput ppa:statik/ubuntu ../python-django-openid-auth_0.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<rodrigo__> rmcbride, ah --force, I guess that's ok when you want to upload an existing package
<rmcbride> rodrigo__: it totally is probably not necessary, the -f.
<nessita> statik: ah, the blank character was *intented*
<statik> rodrigo__, --force won't let you upload a package on top of something in the PPA, but if I'm uploading the same package to several different PPAs the --force tells dput: 'shut up and let me upload this again, i know what i'm doing'
<rodrigo__> rmcbride, I've ran several times in dput refusing to upload a package with an existing version on my ppa, so good to know you can force it :-)
<alecu> ok, it seems to work :-)
<facundobatista> it worked
<rodrigo__> statik, ah, it doesn't work on the same ppa?
<statik> \o/
<statik> rodrigo__, nope. you can never re-use a version number in a ppa
<rodrigo__> ah, ok
<facundobatista> statik, to which PPA was this uploaded?
<rmcbride> that's why getting the version string right the first time is important
<__lucio__> successfully uploaded
<statik> so, you increment the last number: ~lucid1, ~lucid2, etc.
<rmcbride> or one reason anyhow
<statik> facundobatista, i hope you uploaded it to yours :)
<statik> once the package is in your ppa, you can ask your colleagues and community to test it out
<facundobatista> statik, I can have only one PPA in LP? or several?
<statik> facundobatista, you can have several
<thisfred> as many as you like, limited by disk space only
<statik> facundobatista, for a project i recommend having a developer team for the project and setting up a ppa for that team
<nessita> statik: how can I check I uploaded to *my* ppa? other than looking at the command history :-)
<facundobatista> statik, I created only one PPA, test-learning-ppa, but I don't see the change in it
<__lucio__> statik, i just did lucio.torre/ubuntu instead of the name of my ppa, where did i upload that?
<rmcbride> nessita: your PPA is linked from your LP homepage
<facundobatista> __lucio__, ah, "ubuntu" was the name of the PPA there?
 * statik looks at lucio and facundo ppa pages
<nessita> rmcbride: yes, but I don't have what I'ev just uploaded :-)
<__lucio__> my ppa page says: You can upload packages to this PPA using:
<__lucio__> dput ppa:lucio.torre/test-ppa <source.changes>
<statik> ah perfect
<statik> i can never remember how to format that
<statik> I have some special config in my ~/.dput.cf
<statik> [my-ppa]
<statik> #fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<statik> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<statik> method = ftp
<statik> incoming = ~statik/ppa/ubuntu/
<statik> login = anonymous
<statik> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<facundobatista> statik, ok, but I put "ubuntu", that is a PPA that I do not have, "dput" tells me that "Successfully uploaded packages.", and I don't know to where they were uploaded...
<statik> so I always upload using 'dput my-ppa <source.changes>'
<rmcbride> nessita: you're right it doesnt appear to be there
<__lucio__> where would i find this thing i uploaded? i changed the line to lucio.torre/test-ppa and it says:
<nessita> statik: so, I uploaded to a wrong PPA before, and now, when trying to use the correct one (ppa:nataliabidart/packaging-class) I've got Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<__lucio__> Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<statik> facundobatista, what is the exact command you typed? It probably uploaded to the main ubuntu archive, and will get rejected
<nessita> heh
<verterok> facundobatista, nessita, __lucio__: you will get an email soon
<__lucio__> but i cant findh "changes" on the ppa page
<rmcbride> nessita: what dput line did you use?
<statik> nessita, use the --force option
<rmcbride> heh "use the --force"
<nessita> rmcbride: before I used dput ppa:nataliabidart/ubuntu ../python-django-openid-auth_0.2-0ubuntu1~karmic1_source.changes
<nessita> but ppa:nataliabidart/ubuntu is not a PPA of mine :-D
<alecu> facundobatista, I got an email saying my ppa did not exist.
<nessita> --force works
<statik> alecu, enabling a ppa has to be done manually, because you have to agree to some terms of service or code of conduct or something
<alecu> statik, sure, I was wondering about that.
<statik> there is a bunch of info here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<statik> one last thing
<statik> when I was doing this work for real last night, my end result was a merge proposal into ubuntu
<mandel> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> mandel: pong
<facundobatista> alecu, an email from who?
<statik> so as a last step I ran debcommit, pushed my branch to launchpad, and then proposed a merge. you can see my merge proposal here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~statik/ubuntu/lucid/python-django-openid-auth/new-upstream-version/
<statik> and thats everything I prepared!
<mandel> thisfred, question for you, why is it not the new rev number returned when we do put_record in desktopcouch???
<thisfred> statik: awesome!
<statik> i hope this was useful, and I will answer questions as long as you want
<alecu> facundobatista, from "launchpad ppa"
<rmcbride> Thanks statik!
<thisfred> statik: thanks for this, I think I'm a step closer to the training wheels coming  off!
<rmcbride> or the wheels anyhow ;)
<thisfred> mandel: let me have a look
<__lucio__> statik, what does debcommit do? why not just bzr commit?
<nessita> statik: this was very interesting and fun, thank you!!!
<statik> welcome :)
<facundobatista> alecu, I don't have a rejection email :|
<statik> __lucio__, I think debcommit pulls all the content of the commit message out of the changelog, and sets some extra metadata like parsing bug numbers and tying them to the branch
<alecu> facundobatista, I've fwd you mine, so you can see how they look :-)
<facundobatista> statik, now I try to upload it again to *my* ppa, and...
<statik> debcommit is standard tool to use whether you are packaging with svn, git, or bzr. it has a bunch of hooks to do the right thing
<facundobatista> $ dput ppa:facundo/test-learning-ppa ../python-django-openid-auth_0.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<facundobatista> Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<statik> facundobatista, --force
<mandel> thisfred, is stupid to get the record again and not return the rev... I mean I cannot do something like put_record(record) twice with no conflict... kinda lame
<statik> all dput is doing is noticing this file: python-django-openid-auth_0.2-0ubuntu1_source.ppa.upload
<statik> you can delete that file, or use the --force option to ignore it
<mandel> thisfred, it would be great to get id and rev, we already have it... and another look to the db would eb a waste
<thisfred> mandel: I would ask CardinalFang when he's around, but I tend to agree. Actually I think put should return the whole record
<facundobatista> statik, it tells me that everything ok, but if I go to my PPA's page, I don't see anything: https://edge.launchpad.net/~facundo/+archive/test-learning-ppa
<thisfred> if anything
<verterok> facundobatista: give it some time :)
<facundobatista> verterok, oh, ok
<statik> facundobatista, there is a delay of a few minutes, and then depending on how much traffic backlog there is, it can take a while for the build to complete
<facundobatista> perfect
<thisfred> mandel: I don't like the way python-couchdb solves this: it manipulates the argument to the put. I don't want us to do that
<statik> there is a farm of build daemons running the PPAs for the entire ubuntu and all developers and PPA users
<nessita> statik: how can I remove a ppa of my own?
<statik> nessita: you want to delete the whole ppa? or just a package out of the ppa?
<nessita> statik: a whole PPA
<mandel> thisfred, I was going to mention that as an other option
<nessita> statik: I created two, one was by mistake
<facundobatista> statik, thanks for all this... where can I learn how to do a similar process to this, but for a project that never had a package created?
<__lucio__> mmh.. looks like i never signed the ubuntu code of conduct.. is that bad?
<statik> nessita, i'm not sure. if you don't see an option on your launchpad page to delete it, then go to launchpad.net/launchpad and file a 'question' asking for it to be removed, and the launchpad admins will take care of it
<mandel> thisfred, but certainly not returning the _rev is a pain, I was going to show some examples during the weekend and I know is going to be mentioned :(
<statik> facundobatista, I'll do another class covering making a totally new package for a python module
<nessita> statik: thank you
<facundobatista> statik, great! thanks
<statik> facundobatista, how about next friday? i was thinking to use python-whisper as an example, it's a package i'm working on right now for lucio
<__lucio__> facundobatista, yes, and also, statik will send an email with more than 5 hours notice so we can prepare our environments. right? :)
<statik> your environments are already prepared :)
<__lucio__> statik, next friday sounds great
<facundobatista> statik, +1 to next friday
<thisfred> mandel: if you want to propose a merge that returns the whole record, I will approve it. If you don't have time, I may get to it, but maybe not before FOSDEM
<statik> i hope today introduced enough of the tools that next week when looking at a new package we'll be able to focus more on the files we are writing in debian/, rather than having to learn a bunch of new tools for the first time
<thisfred> mandel: in either case filing a bug would be greatly appreciated
<alecu> statik, thanks a lot. It still feels like debian packaging is a very complicated bureaucracy. :-)
<rodrigo__> mandel, fosdem is tomorrow, right?
<facundobatista> statik, please, tell us in advance what we need to do in *the project* to attend the class
<mandel> thisfred, I'll do the patch and file the bug
<mandel> rodrigo__, yes, are u here??
<statik> alecu: it is. this is good because it enforces quality, it is bad because many people find it frustrating to learn so many details. There is a project getting started called cambria which wants to make packaging easier for upstream developers or casual contributors: https://launchpad.net/cambria. also, many of the core tools are slowly getting better, what I have shown you today is LOADs better than how it was 6 months ago
<thisfred> mandel: awesome! ping me anytime, and I'll do a review, and blacmail/beer someone else into doing the second one
<mandel> anyone going to FOSDEM late me know and we will go for drinks :D
<mandel> thisfred, superb, on it right now
<thisfred> I wish :) Belgian beer, hmmm
<rodrigo__> mandel, I'm here, in my house, yes :-)
<statik> facundobatista, you don't need to do anything in the project at all. upstream has already released a tarball on pypi, and it has a simple setup.py already. we'll cover turning it into a debian pacakge
<facundobatista> statik, ok
<alecu> statik, yes, I know it was worse before :-)
<mandel> rodrigo__ next time, te invito a mi casa :P
<rodrigo__> mandel, si, a ver si el año que viene :-)
<statik> facundobatista, usually when i am packaging something the first thing i have to tell to upstream is "dude! please take 5 minutes and do a release tarball"
<thisfred> Actually I can buy quite a number of belgians here. Including to my surprise my favorite, Poperingse Hommel!
<statik> it's amazing how many people write great software but don't bother to cut a release
<facundobatista> statik, do you know a tutorial for "your first release tarball"?
<mandel> thisfred, is that in nl?
<thisfred> it's like writing documentation: it doesn't scratch your own itches
<thisfred> mandel: no in Baltimore :)
<statik> facundobatista: i will have to ask someone with commit rights to the python project who really should know how distutils works for that class :)
<thisfred> mandel: in NL I could get everything
<rodrigo__> thisfred, judas (is it Belgian, right?) was my favorite, although a bit strong :-)
<mandel> thisfred, hehe I was not expecting that answer
<statik> facundobatista, it's basically just setup.py, then run setup.py sdist
<mandel> rodrigo__, yes, judas is belgian
<thisfred> rodrigo__:  I think that's Belgian yes, I don't think I've had it
<rodrigo__> it's a bit too strong, but tastes very nice
<thisfred> rodrigo__: sounds like it's one of those devil beers, like Duvel and Satan
<__lucio__> statik, nessita asked about who writes the summary  :)
<statik> sure, i don't mind if nessita writes a summary
<rodrigo__> thisfred, yeah, at least the names are similar, yes :-)
<statik> we also have IRC logs captured on this channel i think
<thisfred> rodrigo__: there's a local brewery which has a beer inspired by those called Ozzy :)
<rodrigo__> :)
<facundobatista> statik, ok :)
<nessita> __lucio__: -.-
<__lucio__> :D
<statik> any other questions about what we did today?
<nessita> __lucio__: you'll be doing my reviews? :-D
<__lucio__> nessita, dont be lazy
<thisfred> A lot of the american beer is *very* good actually. Just not the big brand lagers, mostly
<mandel> thisfred, returning record will take me longer than I though, it brakes 15 tests...
<thisfred> ah..
<statik> __lucio__, nessita: more seriously; i didn't plan  to write a summary because its a lot of work to turn an interactive session into something that is generic and complete enough to be useful
<facundobatista> thisfred, a lot of american beer is good, actually, most of them are not from US
<statik> we assumed a lot of knowledge, and answered very specific questions
<thisfred> facundobatista: sorry, yes I meant US
<facundobatista> thisfred, :)
<nessita> statik, __lucio__: but we can select parts of this chat  with xamples and pusblish them on the public wiki
<nessita> so anyone can follow those
<thisfred> facundobatista: I have not sampled the rest of america's beer yet, but I'm sure I'll get to it ;)
<nessita> and set aside the questions, with their answers
<statik> sure
<facundobatista> thisfred, it's a dirty job, but somebody needs to do it
<thisfred> hehe
<nessita> ok, I'll do it :-)
<__lucio__> habemus package in ppa
<__lucio__> AWESOME
<thisfred> mandel: but the tests expect an id, so it should be as easy as substituting result with result['_id'] or something right?
<mandel> thisfred, yes, I'll do result.record_id which is nicer
<thisfred> mandel: agreed
<rodrigo__> thisfred, in Spain  the best beer, IMO, Mahou, is just sold in a few places, while the worst (San Miguel) is sold all over the world, so I guess the big brand lagers are just like MS, very good marketing :-)
<rtgz> it turned out that my system does not suspend/hibernate due to my workaround made @ 2009-06-28 to rmmod ath_pci module w/o checking that it is loaded :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: heh
<mandel> thisfred, good ting that Chad used record_id as the name of the id everywhere, so much easier to fix ;)
<rtgz> so, syncdaemon reconnects perfectly
<joshuahoover> rtgz: i'm trying to get a hold of dobey (probably traveling or too early yet on the west coast) but maybe you can give some insight...i'm confused by bug #492100 which appears to fix something that breaks when the patch for bug #491777 is applied, but 491777 is not targeted for an sru...should it be? if not, should 492100 go in the sru?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492100 in ubuntuone-client "Error while creating share from nautilus - _create_share_http in action_queue.py, line 1859 calls callback with missing parameters" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491777 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-Nautilus should not update file modification time to refresh the emblems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491777
<rtgz> joshuahoover, hm... i can try to suspend while file is syncing... hmmm.
<rodrigo__> statik, btw, did you upload couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for lucid?
<rtgz> yes, reproduced the bug with clicking on applet and apport will collect the error
<rtgz> when applet tries to receive the info from syncdaemon about current transfers and syncdaemon is not ready to answer, the timeout exception is raised and apport starts to collect info
<rtgz> no strange errors in syncdaemon.log and oauth-login.log
 * rtgz had to reboot his laptop because second suspend left him w/o keyboard support for more than 1 second of operation in all x terminal emulators...
<rtgz> hm, but the file does not get uploaded after the resume... the state is STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, 2010-02-05 18:45:42,044 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 1; content: 1; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=3911 miss=375) ----
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, what does this state mean?
<mandel> thisfred, done
<thisfred> mandel: awesome!
<mandel> thisfred, but report https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/517676
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517676 in desktopcouch "put_record should return the updated record" [Undecided,New]
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, i was testing bug #457147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457147 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "BadTransition: SYS_CONNECTION_MADE - Ubuntu One crashes coming out of sleep/hibernate" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457147
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: not sure, maybe verterok, nessita, or facundobatista can help us? ^^
 * verterok looks
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, it does not crash anymore
 * thisfred rveiews https://launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_bug_517676/+merge/18708
<verterok> jamesh: wasup?
<joshuahoover> verterok: thank you
<verterok> ups
<verterok> joshuahoover: whats up?
<rtgz_> verterok, STR:
<joshuahoover> verterok: rtgz_ is testing bug #457147
<pygi> statik: poke
<verterok> joshuahoover, rtgz_: hmm, states
<verterok> joshuahoover, rtgz_: facundobatista and nessita are going to work on states, should ask them about it ;)
<joshuahoover> verterok: heh, fair enough :)
<verterok> facundobatista, nessita: ^ states issue
<rtgz_> facundobatista, nessita, verterok, 1. start ubuntuone, verify that it is working and it is ready for file uploads; 2. put file to the directory, wait until it is picked up for upload. 3. verify that upload is started by u1sdtool --current-transfers; 4 before it compeltes, suspend the system. 5. drink some tea; 6. unsuspend the system, wait until nm connects. Observe 0 download/uploads and the client stuck in STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ sta
<rtgz_> te
<nessita> rtgz_: we're aware of this issue, but what system are you running?
<rtgz_> nessita, karmic host, karmic-proposed version of ubuntuone
<rtgz_> and that's it, new files don't get uploaded, the client is just WAITING for something...
<joshuahoover> rtgz_, rmcbride: fyi...bug #457564 has steps to reproduce/test and it's not passing :( the "never" display icon pref works fine w/ the fix but then we switch back to "always" display and it doesn't come back until the client is restarted...adding comment to note this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457564 in ubuntuone-client "Icon does not disappear immediately if switched to never show icon" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457564
<joshuahoover> nessita: rtgz_, rmcbride and i are trying to verify sru fixes (proposed updates)...just to give you some context about why you're getting these questions :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: thank you, I'm a bit lost indeed
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, hm... it does work for me, the icon hides and shows itself according to the preference set
<nessita> joshuahoover: so, could you please start from the beginning? :-)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: care to take nessita through the beginning? the test you're running, the results you're getting, and what you expect to get
<rtgz_> nessita, where should i mark the beginning as?
<nessita> rtgz_: to the first thing, of course :-)
<nessita> where do we come from?
<nessita> rtgz_: I understand you're doing some QA on SRU fixes, is that so?
<rtgz_> nessita, ok, so. I was testing the bug 457147. Since it did not want to fail, i decided to stress it a little bit further. I connected to ubuntuone, then put a 4Mb file to my directory. When file started to upload I suspended the system and unsuspended it after a minute. When system returned from suspend and nm restarted network connection the syncdaemon become stuck in  STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTH state. It does not upload old file and new
<rtgz_>  files do not get uploaded as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457147 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "BadTransition: SYS_CONNECTION_MADE - Ubuntu One crashes coming out of sleep/hibernate" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457147
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, the client is no longer crashes after suspend so the bug looks like fixed.
<nessita> rtgz_: ok, that problem is a bit different than the original error reported
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: ok, so we need a new bug (or find an existing one) for the fact that it doesn't continue to upload after resume but can pass 457147?
<rtgz_> nessita, yes, it is just I found another problem while testing the original issue
<nessita> rtgz_: I'd say that we'd need a new bug reprot for that, and we well working on the fix rght after UDF. This issue is a consequence of a very complicated state machine that we're gonna re-do starting next week
<rtgz_> nessita, ok, i will file a bug
<nessita> rtgz_: thank you. Please assign it to me, as confirmed. Please add those steps you described
<dobey> hmm
<thisfred> mandel: 1st review done, and second one promised after lunch
<nessita> rtgz_: we looove that details, and put logs, and all :-)
<mandel> thisfred, superb
<rtgz_> nessita, but what exactly STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ means? :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: it's a secret ;)
<mandel> thisfred, got another complain... I'd love to be able to do put_record(record), remove_record(record.record_id) and later put_record()
<verterok> rtgz_: I "think" it's "I have network, have items in both queues (metadata and content), but can't connect and waiting for a retry"
<mandel> thisfred, sounds stupid, but when apps use something that is not auotgenerated id that trace will raise a conflict exception since we do not delete records and just flag them
<nessita> rtgz_: the exact meaning is only known by Chipaca, but I includes that the syncdaemon has network, has metadata an content to upload, and that is waiting for some connection cleanup to reconnct"
<nessita> it* includes
<nessita> heh, at least verterok and I said *almost* the same!
<nessita> verterok: ;-)
<verterok> nessita: :)
<rtgz_> nessita, ok, so it needs something that will poke it :)
<verterok> nessita, rtgz_: from the code: "wait for SYS_CONNECTION_LOST, then go on to connect"
<verterok> so, it's waiting to get the connectionLost event from twisted
<nessita> verterok: it will not receive it... poor thing
<verterok> but Chipaca will know for sure what that means :)
<rtgz_> ok, here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/369612/ :)
<thisfred> mandel: hmm, yeah I hadn't thought about that
<mandel> thisfred, this keeps bothering me a lot https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/462245
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 462245 in macaco "Conflict error updating records" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mandel> thisfred, i reported but I do defend my position correctly hehe but know that i think about not autogenerated ids it makes sense
<Chipaca> the exact meaning is known only to me?
<Chipaca> oh, come on
<Chipaca> rtgz_: nessita was right on the money
<Chipaca> the "waiting for some connection cleanup" is more a "waiting for connections to finish dying"
<nessita> Chipaca: the "STANDOFF" confuses me a lot
<Chipaca> nessita: BACKOFF might've been a happier choice of words
<thisfred> FRAKOFF
<thisfred> mandel: I think that one you're going to have to fight out with chad ;)
<thisfred> mandel: a solution could be to do r = delete_record(id), but I don't like that, as the fact that we only mark records as deleted is an implementation detail
<mandel> thisfred, I'll when ever I see him, is more a philosophical argument than anything else
<thisfred> mandel: perhaps we should rename deleted records: id += '-deleted'
<thisfred> mandel: right
<mandel> thisfred, problem I see is that the implementation should hide that detail if I remove and do not care want you do but I should be able to use the same id since it does not "exist"
<thisfred> mandel: yep
<thisfred> I agree, but I don't see an easy solution
<thisfred> I hope we can move away from the marked instead of deleted soon
<joshuahoover> rtgz_, rmcbride: sigh...another one failed, this time bug #465030 (bandwidth throttling prefs related)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465030 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwith limit preference doesn't appear to be saved" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465030
<mandel> thisfred, I know is for "back_up" purposes to mark it as deleted  we should just create a new revision but then if the db is compacted you loose the data
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, erm... it behaves weird here, download speed is set to 0, upload speed might not be saved, etc...
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: yeah, i filed a bug about this separate from this one...let me find it
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, hm... if the preference window is left for some time then the changes are saved...
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: ummm...that's strange...that might explain the behavior i was seeing in the beta ppa...it was acting very funny
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, no
<rtgz_> ha
<rtgz_> got it
<rtgz_> the save is performed only when a field loses focus
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: ah, good catch!
<mandel> CardinalFang, ping
<CardinalFang> mandel, hi
<mandel> CardinalFang, hello! how are things, can I try and convince you of something??
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: that would explain the strange behavior i was seeing then...couldn't figure out why it didn't appear to behave consistently
<CardinalFang> mandel, It is early, but I can perhaps be persuaded to alter my cognitive state by a smidgen.  Please, proceed.
<mandel> CardinalFang, lets say I have an app that uses ids given by the user.. the user gives and id and we add the doc to the db, later he deletes it. After a while he forgets and decides to create a new doc with the same id... and gets a conflict error can we fix that ;)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: if i take focus off each field then they save properly, just as you said :) i'll note this in a comment so that it helps get the problem fixed
<mandel> CardinalFang, ah, I nearly forgot, take a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/517676
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517676 in desktopcouch "put_record should return the updated record" [Undecided,New]
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, so now the bug is "Bandwidth limit preference requires strange human behavior to be saved" :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: i always take focus off my input fields when i want them to save...what are you saying about me? ;)
<CardinalFang> mandel, Hrm.  What do you propose for the first?   try, send_record(new), except ConflictError: old = get_record(); new._rev = old._rev; send_record(new) ?
<dobey> huh?
<CardinalFang> mandel do that IFF the old record is deleted?
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, i imagine that for, say, tomboy note... write, click other window and only then the note is saved :)
<CardinalFang> so, except ConflictError, if deleted: get old and update new and send?
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: heh, right
<mandel> CardinalFang, yes, I was thinking about that
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ^ ?
 * aquarius reads
<mandel> is a possible scenario, since the fact that is flagged is just an implementation detail
<aquarius> the problem is our stupid delete thing.
<aquarius> if we actually deleted "deleted" records, there wouldn't be anything to comflict with :(
<aquarius> am starting to think...maybe we should actually delete things.
<CardinalFang> Ah.  try, save, except conflict:  really delete; save again;
<CardinalFang> Ah.  try, save, except conflict:  get old, and if deleted then really delete; save again;
<CardinalFang> ...commit transaction.  ha
<mandel> I really do not know why keep the deleted ones... anyway, is it not more efficient to do if deleted: update else put
<mandel> waiting for the conflict adds more requests and more changes to get it wrong if there are more than one app looking at the db, also,  how will this be notified to other apps?
<aquarius> mandel, originally we kept "deleted" records because there are sync problems if you don't; you can't tell the difference between "I used to have this and now it's gone" and "I've never had this", which matters in certain situations
<aquarius> but...I'm not sure those situations apply
<CardinalFang> I am trying to cope with aquarius' suggestion that we could actually delete.  I think we should give him some time to consider this.
<mandel> aquarius, I think the best option right now is to perform the check and catch the conflict before it gets to the client app
<rtgz_> verterok, is bug 487257 originates from the same problem i created when i resumed the system after suspend? http://paste.ubuntu.com/369612/ line 2376 clearly shows that twisted detected the disconnect.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
 * verterok looks
<thisfred> aquarius: the mark as deleted is not because of replication, which AFAIK is able to handle deletions. It's just a hackish placeholder for versioning, that's never actually used
<rtgz_> verterok, i don't want to create duplicate reports :)
<thisfred> aquarius: I would be +100 on getting rid of the hack.
<thisfred> let the people delete their data!
<verterok> rtgz_: yeap, that's the issue
<rtgz_> verterok, ok, will add my logs and STR there, thanks
<verterok> rtgz_: that's the same bug triggered by a different condition :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_, rmcbride: bug #492100 passed
<verterok> rtgz_: ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492100 in ubuntuone-client "Error while creating share from nautilus - _create_share_http in action_queue.py, line 1859 calls callback with missing parameters" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492100
<mandel> CardinalFang, thisfred, I got an other bug for you ;) I'll send the patch in a second: https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/517706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517706 in desktopcouch "application_annotations is not added at init" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> CardinalFang, thisfred, let me know if I'm right or I just reported a stupid bug...
<thisfred> mandel: that's not a bug
<thisfred> I think
<mandel> thisfred, so how does an app add annotations then??
<thisfred> mandel: you should not use record['application_annotations']
<thisfred> it's not part of the normal record fields
<thisfred> you use record.applications_annotations['my_app']
<thisfred> which will be created for you if it isn't there
<mandel> thisfred, .... so I'm stupid, cool
<thisfred> mandel: no: our documentation is lacking
<mandel> thisfred, I don't think so... I was just trying to be smart and access it directly since I know it is there :P
<thisfred> mandel: you can do that by going through ._data if you absolutely want to ;)
<thisfred> I explained on the bug as well, so that it's googleable
<mandel> thisfred, I know the _data trick... specially when I make my own MergeableLists
<mandel> CardinalFang, any luck with the remove method for those ^ want me to do that?
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, ok, i have performed verification for bug #457147, should I adjust tags?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457147 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "BadTransition: SYS_CONNECTION_MADE - Ubuntu One crashes coming out of sleep/hibernate" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457147
<aquarius> I have mused on the idea of actually deleting records rather than marking them deleted, and I can't think of any incredibly good reasons why to not do it, these days. I'd like to hear comments from all of thisfred, teknico, urbanape, and CardinalFang, though...
<thisfred> aquarius: I think the marking as deleted was a big fat YAGNI
<CardinalFang> mandel, you do that.  I'm on something a getPort problem today.
<CardinalFang> thisfred++
<thisfred> aquarius: the *only* downside is that if people delete stuff, it gets deleted, and there's no getting it back. I think we can justify that
<aquarius> thisfred, can you remember why we were insistent on not actually deleting? My memory has failed :(
<thisfred> aquarius: although we have to be slightly cautious
<thisfred> aquarius: phonesync removing all people's contacts, like mobileme did for statik :)
<thisfred> aquarius: buggy apps happen, and if all apps talk to the same db, having an undo is nice
<aquarius> thisfred, indeed. that wasn't the only reason we didn't delete things, though
<thisfred> aquarius: but we don't actually, other than mucking about in futon
<thisfred> aquarius: I think it was
<aquarius> there was something around syncing and contacts that required keeping old ones around, I'm sure
<aquarius> but I don't think it applies any more
<thisfred> aquarius: I'm pretty sure _changes will solve such concerns if they were there
<aquarius> thisfred, yeah, that was the conclusion I came to -- if you care about the difference between "never there" and "not there now", you should watch _changes
<mandel> need to go, beer is calling, have a nice weekend!
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: rtgz_ bug #457147 passes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457147 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "BadTransition: SYS_CONNECTION_MADE - Ubuntu One crashes coming out of sleep/hibernate" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457147
<rmcbride> ah rtgz_ beat me to it
<rtgz_> rmcbride, verified one bug, found another...
<rmcbride> rtgz_: yea I see that. Can't duplicate the STANDOFF state
<rmcbride> but I've seen it in the past
<rtgz_> rmcbride, i have reproduced it twice and one more system lock-up, but i don't think that's related :)
<chewit> hi, i am having problems syncing my files?
<chewit> ubuntu one thinks it is up-to-date, but its far from it
<rtgz_> chewit, hello. Could you please run this script (in the terminal) to see what files are still not done: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36063440/u1sdstatus.py
<chewit> one minute, i decided to start it again, so i will run that script in a sec
<rtgz_> chewit, and it would be nice if you could post the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com for us to see what actually happens.
<chewit> ok
<chewit> there is quite alot though
<chewit> when is 1.0.3 of Ubuntu one coming out? that may solve my problems
<rtgz_> chewit, additionally, you can check whether there is any download/upload going by excuting u1sdtool --current-transfers
<chewit> brb
<duanedesign> hello rtgz_ . HOw did the testing/documenting of ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-storage-protocol in karmic-proposed go?
<duanedesign> been busy last 24 hours so i am just now reading the scrollback :)
<rtgz_> duanedesign, the battle was long and exhaustive
<duanedesign> ha ha. I noticed there had been a lot of activity when i finally was able to sit down at my computer a couple  hours ago
<rtgz_> great
<rtgz_> The applet says "Updating 6 of 5 files..."
<rtgz_> it looks like the applet lives its own life
<duanedesign> :)
<rtgz_> duanedesign, i am creating a note containing the fixes that were mentioned (ubuntuone-client, did not trace storage-protocol so much, sorry)
<CardinalFang> It needs to un-update 1 file, and then it will be finished.
<chewit> do you know when Ubuntu one client 1.0.
<chewit> 3 will be out of ubuntu proposed
<rtgz_> rmcbride, bug 455527 - was the result OK or not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455527 in ubuntuone-client "The ubuntuone-client needs to create a POT template on build" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455527
<rtgz_> chewit, we are currently evaluating the fixes that were committed to 1.0.3, i mean at this very moment.
<rtgz_> rmcbride, joshuahoover how about creating a Wiki Page for the results of the check so that it becomes a proper document?
<chewit> great, cause ubuntu one has been fairly problematic for a few weeks now. I moved back to dropbox for a about week while some stuff on the servers were sorted
<rmcbride> rtgz_: looking again. I think I did my last entry on that right before EOD for me
<rmcbride> rtgz_: yea it's definitely fixed. I'll make a more clear entry
<rmcbride> rtgz_: I'll leave the wiki decision up to joshuahoover
<chewit> also, just out of interest. is work being do on the web interface (multi file uploading, fixes to the layout)
<chewit> done*
<dobey> chewit: if the proposed update works for you, please comment on the bugs you are experiencing, saying the update fixes the issue for you
<dobey> chewit: this will help get it through the system faster :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_, rmcbride: catching up...was eating lunch w/ some friends
<chewit> ok
<chewit> btw, the sync seems to worked this time, thanks for you help
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: so, you're thinking we should have a wiki page for capturing the results of the tests or something else?
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, i have a tomboy gnote that lists all the bug reports
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: right, so a list of all the bugs for this sru and a status on the testing (pass/fail plus notes if failed) sort of thing?
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, yup
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: sure, i'll throw that together right now so we can use it to track progress
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, just taking the release note and add PASSED/ why not
<duanedesign> is the SRU list for the package created from the changelog?
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, or, we might use lp tags to assign e.g. 'release-1.0.1' + 'verification-done' + 'verification-failed' etc.
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, just need to standardize on the tags :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: we can do that but probably not as convenient to be able to look at all the bugs in one spot and see pass y/n and a reason if no
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, but we could build a script that will turn into a wiki page in the end :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: true
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: maybe for now we do the wiki and then we come up with a better way after this round? i already know i need to write up a bit about how we handle some of this stuff...would like to work with you on it
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, ok, it's just i haven't written anything useful with lp api yet :)
<statik> hello pygi
<statik> you were looking for me?
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: you'll get your chance :)
<chewit> this is strange, got my desktop to sync fine, cant get my laptop to sync, however tomboy sync works fine
 * joshuahoover going back home as internet is back there
<duanedesign> chewit: you can find instructions for updating to 1.0.3 here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/930
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: isnt the saying 'Home is where the internet is' :)
<chewit> ah thanks :D
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: heh
<rtgz_> duanedesign, you are soooo right :)
<duanedesign> rtgz_: if you do end up writing something with the Launchpad API i would like to look at it. I have been wanting to use that myself.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> write what with the lp api?
<rmcbride> rtgz_: Bug #459175  is also fixed. I verified a few things last night and had firefox die on me before I saved the LP pages apparently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459175 in ubuntuone-client "oauth-login.log sometimes doesn't contain timestamps" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459175
<qense> Are the GLib problems from the Jaunty PPA that caused Nautilus crashes solved now?
<duanedesign> dobey: joshua_h and rtg_z were discussing the possobilities of using the API in the SRU process
<rmcbride> rtgz_: likewise Bug #491573  (I'm going through my browser session and double checking a few  things and updating the bugs)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491573 in ubuntuone-client "Applet starts syncdaemon before successful OAuth token retrieval" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491573
<rtgz_> rmcbride, heh, we need a wiki page, both joshuahoover and you have tested bug 459175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459175 in ubuntuone-client "oauth-login.log sometimes doesn't contain timestamps" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459175
<dobey> qense: you need to downgrade
<dobey> qense: there are instructions on the users list
<rmcbride> rtgz_: yea, I had said something in channel yesterday about planning to hit those. a wiki would have been helpful.
<qense> dobey: But is the PPA fixed already? What can I tell to the bug reporters, if they report anything new?
<rmcbride> rtgz_: but this is our first SRU verification, so what we learn from this will make the next one better
<dobey> qense: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1
<dobey> libsoup2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3 libwebkit-1.0-1=1.0.1-4ubuntu0.1
<dobey> libsoup-gnome2.4-1=2.26.0-0ubuntu3 libglib2.0-data=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1
<dobey> qense: the broken package was deleted from the ppa
<dobey> qense: they need to downgrade the packages
<qense> good
<qense> dobey: thanks! I'll keep that in mind.
<rtgz_> rmcbride, i vote for tags + external script to format it for wiki. I need more python experience :)
<rmcbride> rtgz_: also Bug #451670  is definitely fixed (and not really an issue on karmic in the first place)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451670
<rmcbride> rtgz_: I like that idea
<dobey> there are already some tags defined for SRU processing
<dobey> i think they are "official" tags for Ubuntu (but not ubuntuone-client)
<rtgz_> dobey, found verification-needed, verification-done, verification-failed (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates)
<dobey> yeah
<rtgz_> we might need to have additional tags so that we can signalize about the actual client version that is being verified, or if it can be done via other headers - then this is good.
<dobey> not sure
<rtgz_> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/369747/
<rtgz_> duanedesign, it will just fetch the bugs with verification-needed tag
<rtgz_> duanedesign, erm.. /home/rtg is hardcoded there :)
<duanedesign> rtgz_: nice.
<joshuahoover> rtgz_, rmcbride: sorry, taken me waaaay too long to put a simple wiki page together...today is a day of distractions for me...i apologize...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Testing ...maybe duanedesign and rtgz_ have a script for something better? :)
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, you know... we need some tag to a) set who has verified the bug, b) what release it was verified/failed against.
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: yeah...i think we need to give it a little thought or some proposed ideas because i could see it getting very messy, very quickly in terms of the number of tags and keeping it all straight
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, yes, i don't even feel that tag is a good location for such info...
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: yeah, doesn't "feel right" to me either but could be ok, just need to think about it a bit...i'm just trying to capture what we've done at this point right now and will likely give some thought as to what we do going forward on monday :)
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, ok, i am filling the info i've got to Testing
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: cool
<rmcbride> rtgz_: was about to do the same. Either let me know when you're done or input what I've passed you, please :)
<rtgz_> rmcbride, done with mine 2
<rmcbride> rtgz_: thanks
<rtgz_> done again, added the hibernation info as well
<rtgz_> hm... wiki seems to be slow during writes...
<joshuahoover> rtgz_, rmcbride: frustrating, bug #457564 wasn't passing this morning for me and now it is...i've changed nothing on the vm instance i'm testing on...hmmm...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457564 in ubuntuone-client "Icon does not disappear immediately if switched to never show icon" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457564
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, mine test was ok. Icon was working fine and bandwidth settings applied immediately - twisted breaks when 0 is set (bw settings can be saved, knowing the "Gread Sected") immediately
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, hm, we can use a special format for bug post to store values. This way the history will be useful and we will be able to avoid such extra tags.
<rtgz_> need to write that to wiki while i am in context...
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/StableReleaseUpdateProcedure
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: very good...good idea to capture this while it's fresh in your head :)
<duanedesign> are there a set of tags used inside the U1 project?
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, still, this may be not that efficient, but it is better to have SRU info near the original bug report...
<duanedesign> ...for bug reports
<duanedesign> should be the rest of that sentence. :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: right, we need something...just not sure what that something should be at the moment :) my brain is fried today so any "something" i come up with right now will likely be garbage ;)
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: yes, there are a set of tags we use
<rtgz_> duanedesign, mmm.. yes, there is a 'standard' set that helps to tie bug reports together. I invented christmas-bug tag and (i guess) urbanape came with farfignugen-share-dialog tag for web-ui related stuff. It is now called simply web-ui :)
<duanedesign> i noticed rtgz_  used verification-needed in his python code. Was curious if there were any, that would be relevant to me.
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: the most prominent ones are detailed on this page (and also setup as of official tags on each lp project): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow
<duanedesign> ok thanks
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: under the "assignment" section...desktop+, foundations+, ops+ ...and we're always open to making changes to help improve things so please don't hesitate to make suggestions!
<duanedesign> lol, i was just on that page
 * duanedesign slaps forehead
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ok, great
<duanedesign> as part of my work with the launchpad Focus Group in the Beginners Team I show community members how to use Launchpad.
<duanedesign> i used Ubuntu One the other day in my demo for triaging bugs
<duanedesign> I noticed one of the attendes in here this morning helping to mark duplicates
<duanedesign> that was a nice unintentional consequence. I was just using U1 because it was what I had been working on lately.
<rtgz_> erm
<rtgz_> guys, why did bug 455544 got launchpad bugtracker "This bug was fixed in the package ubuntuone-client - 1.0.3-0ubuntu1" - it is not fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<dobey> rtgz_: huh?
<rtgz_> dobey, bug 455544 - there is a message from LP bug tracker that "This bug is fixed" - was that performed automatically?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<dobey> rtgz_: the package must have been uploaded to updates
<dobey> rtgz_: but that bug was fixed. what you're seeing is a different bug, no?
<rtgz_> dobey, erm
<rtgz_> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/455544/comments/34
<dobey> rtgz_: don't base your idea of whether or not a bug is fixed based on the description
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress]
<rtgz_> 0 is the default, if 0 is set then it says Protocol version error
<dobey> rtgz_: 0 is not the default
<rtgz_> dobey, what is default then? -1 does not work and it will set the bw preferences to 0
<dobey> the default is -1
<dobey> it getting set to 0 is a different bug
<dobey> well, in fact, i think there are 2 bugs
<dobey> that -1 gets turned into 0
<dobey> and that bw throttling also affects messages that aren't upload/download
<dobey> throttling the auth commands and such is silly
<rtgz_> dobey, yes, but. The bug was originally related to the fact that if a person enables throttling and does not change anything then syncdaemon is unusable. This condition remains.
<rtgz_> dobey, so be it on=True read_limit=-1 or on=True read_limit=0 the fix cannot be said to be complete as we have a bug in applet as well
<rtgz_> the client will open Preferences, enable throttling, read_limit is immediately reset to 0, syncdaemon divides by zero, Protocol error occurs and client is unhappy about the fact that he was told that syncdaemon will work with default values.
<rtgz_> and, IMHO,  the cure for 462003 is worse that the disease
<rtgz_> bug 462003
<dobey> huh?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462003 in ubuntuone-client "server-side tree deletion results in .u1conflict folders on clients." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462003
<dobey> you're probably hitting a different bug i guess, that's visible now because of that fix
<dobey> i don't know
 * dobey wishes people would have tested this stuff 3 months ago when the branches to fix them actually landed
<rtgz_> true
<dobey> and reusing the same bug for that isn't a great idea
<rtgz_> dobey, ok, first bug was that when -1 is stored as read_limit/write_limit caused syncdaemon to fail, this was patched. Now when 0 is stored as read_limit/write_limit it causes the same problem.
<dobey> rtgz_: it's a different bug that apparently gives a similar result
<dobey> different bugs can have the same symptoms unfortunately
<rtgz_> dobey, yes, but the original reported problem is not fixed
<dobey> well it is, becdause -1 is handled correctly now
<dobey> another bug is just giving you the same symptom
<rtgz_> dobey, i understand that, but given the users perspective, having Bandwidth throttling clicked immediately halts syncdaemon as it starts using 0 which is written to config file by the applet
<dobey> rtgz_: presumably you might also get the same symptom by blocking that traffic with a firewall
<dobey> rtgz_: if fthe original reporter was actively involved in testing the fix and saying the same thing, then maybe. but like a lot of bugs we get, it looks like it was a file and forget
<rtgz_> dobey, yes, I could but the bug does not mention the firewall, and the problem arises from the _intended_ usage of application preferences. In this case it does not fail after next syncdaemon start, it fails immediately.
<dobey> hah, it was filed by jdo
 * dobey makes a note to smack him
<rtgz_> :)
<dobey> rtgz_: the intended usage of the preferences is that setting stsuff to 0 blocks file transfers, not authentication and such
<dobey> different bug, same symptom
<dobey> rtgz_: not to mention the several people saying "i upgraded, and my problem is fixed now"
<rtgz_> dobey, i guess you will need to make a note to smack everybody to actually test the prepared SRU before it hits the shelves. And built in some kind of timer that stops working if no response is given about this version :)
<dobey> rtgz_: it's been in proposed for > 6 weeks, and people have been poked multiple times to test this stuff, with no real response :(
<rtgz_> dobey, ok, we will see what can be done about that. That's just sad that this all got such an attention 1 day before it is accepted to karmic-updates :(
<dobey> rtgz_: we can do more SRUs if we need to
<rtgz_> dobey, and I was running it for 2 weeks w/o touching these knobs so I was happy...
<dobey> rtgz_: but we shouldn't block having it work for 50K users, because one or two were able to get a similar symptom even with the fix
<rtgz_> dobey, true
<dobey> rtgz_: and clearly we need to write more tests, that test exactly these conditions
<rtgz_> dobey, okay, I guess the relevant info from that bug report should be copied to new one describing the final problem and probably give a link to that bug report from the original one so that it would be possible to find it
<rtgz_> it looks like this: 1. bug with applet setting default to 0. 2. bug in syncdaemon that applies bw prefs to control messages as well as the content. 3. Syncdaemon should work with 0 values for read_limit and write_limit
<dobey> speaking of bugs, Delta has plenty of them :(
<dobey> rtgz_: i think multiple other bug reports need to be filed
<rtgz_> dobey, Delta?
<dobey> yeah, the airline
<dobey> what use is on-line check-in, if you can't select any seats!
<rtgz_> dobey, what use of online banking when the button to perform the payment failed to load? :)
<duanedesign> dobey: that is annoying
<rtgz_> bugs are everywhere... It is just 1) nobody cares for some 2) people get used to them 3) people switch elsewhere
<duanedesign> i experienced that for the first time last month
<dobey> nah, Delta is just made of fail
<dobey> it's like how they say "Thank you for choosing Blah." when you land somewhere or take off
<dobey> i didn't *choose*
<rtgz_> dobey, ok, bug 465030 has also the same symptom for different code, i.e. preferences are saved, but only when focus is moved somewhere
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465030 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwith limit preference doesn't appear to be saved" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465030
<dobey> you're one of the 3 airlines at my airport, and the others don't fly to where i'm going
<dobey> not really choice
<duanedesign> dobey: has anyone done any work on putting together a list of testcases for nightlies and releases
<dobey> most of this stuff should be in our unit tests
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: not sure how to test bug #476777 ...i know how i can get the same results...set read_limit and write_limit to None in syncdaemon.conf but not sure how that would happen or if that's how it happened originally
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476777 in ubuntuone-client "NIGHTLIES: ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'None' on init" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476777
<verterok> joshuahoover: hi :)
<duanedesign> dobey: ahh, so you guys do automated unit-testing?
<joshuahoover> verterok: hi
<dobey> duanedesign: yes
<verterok> joshuahoover: 476777 was caused by a error in the configglue parser
<dobey> duanedesign: ideally everything will be automated, but there are some things we can't test like that right now
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, the syncdaemon bug with default settings needs to be split into 3 bug reports, the package that we were testing is now in karmic-updates
<duanedesign> dobey: i guessi was wondering if a checkllist of test cases like the ones on the QA site would be useful
<dobey> duanedesign: rmcbride has a set of things he tests all the time, talk with him about that :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: and I think it was triggered with the  -1 value
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: 3 bug reports?
<duanedesign> dobey: ok. Thank you
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, : 1. bug with applet setting default to 0. 2. bug in syncdaemon that applies bw prefs to control messages as well as the content. 3. Syncdaemon should work with 0 values for read_limit and write_limit.
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: ok, that makes sense, though i don't like allowing the setting to 0...i see the use for it maybe (i only want to upload, but not download files) but i think it causes more confusion than it's worth
<statik> duanedesign, I would very much like to have a set of acceptance tests that get run (and perhaps later partially automated) against release candidates/nightlies
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, hm, true, we might need a specific setting that says i want to download files only, no upload. I would think of 0 as infinity, though...
<statik> there is a bunch that can be done inside unit tests, but a bunch more that is just more sane when run against an installed client talking to a server
<duanedesign> statik: yes i thought coming up with a manual list would be beneficial as it could be used to later produce an automated system
<dobey> well yes, integration tests shouldn't be in unit tests
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: yes, we should discuss with rmcbride as he does have a set of automated acceptance tests already from what i recall...it would be good to start there and then see what else needs to be accounted for
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ok, ill make a note and touch base with him
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, re: zero in preference: bug 509742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509742 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwidth usage settings should not allow a value of 0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509742
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: right :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: but i'm not sure all agree that bug is the right way to go...i'm arguing for not allowing users to turn off read and/or writes with the client, not just working around the issue that setting the limits to 0 doesn't work right now
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, i will leave item 3 for Monday, since it requires some more thinking. It is 1:26 AM here and I am now operating in "Only report bugs that are definitely bugs" mode only :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: get some sleep!
<rtgz_> joshuahoover, hey, i am not fixing bugs, i am only reporting them :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz_: heh
<rtgz_> ok, my bug report consisted of 2 lines (which is too low), definitely need to go to bed :)
<rtgz_> okay, see you all on Monday! Have a nice weekend :)
#ubuntuone 2010-02-06
<kyanardag_> is ubuntuone syncing for everybody okay? it stopped working for me for a week..
<mandel> anyone knows how to update the contents of a couchgrid??
<p1x3l> hello
<rtgz> testing123
#ubuntuone 2010-02-07
<mpavel> can anyone tell me if ubuntuone has a client for windows as well?
<mpavel> I was looking online but could not find information on the website
#ubuntuone 2011-01-31
<TrickyJ> Hi friends :)
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> hello ralsina
<ralsina> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello ralsina . How did your User Day session go?
<ralsina> duanedesign: ok-ish :-)
<duanedesign> ralsina: that is good-ish
<ralsina> duanedesign: I m clueless about pacing a IRC session. Will proabbly do better next time.
<duanedesign> ralsina: sounds similar to the issues I had my first time
<duanedesign> i really wanted to make it. :\
<duanedesign> but things have been busy here
<duanedesign> trying to find work has consumed alot of my time
<ralsina> duanedesign: the log is out there somewhere :-)
<ralsina> Everyone was a bit bored because the guy before me forgot about it and was a no show
<duanedesign> ahh, I heard about that
<duanedesign> ralsina: well it is awesome you did a session. Those sessions are really great and the people who organize it work realy hard.
<duanedesign> as do the people who give the sessions :)
<ralsina> duanedesign: it was fun. I will volunteer for the spanish ones next time
<duanedesign> awesome! my good friend pablo helped start the spanish sessions. I am a big fan of doing that stuff in as many languages as possible
<duanedesign> ralsina: if i may ask, roughly where abouts are you?
<ralsina> San Isidro, which is about 15km outside Buenos Aires, Argentina
<duanedesign> ralsina: awesome.
<ralsina> Well, it's a nice place to live :-)
<duanedesign> I know a lot of people from Uruguay, Brazil, Argentina, and paraguay
<duanedesign> well, alot might be an exageration :P
<duanedesign> my good friend pablo lives in Montevideo
<ralsina> duanedesign: well, this channel is full of argentinians :-)
<duanedesign> it is
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> alecu: I'm still 'in the middle' of your review, but I can't complete it since my syncdaemon will not complete commands (already filled bug #710645)
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 710645 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/710645 is private
<alecu> nessita, weird!
<nessita> alecu: yeah, all weekend...
<nessita> I should try today
<alecu> nessita, for those cases I created a different account in my ubuntu, with a different u1 account too.
<nessita> right, makes sense
<nessita> I should boot a VM
<alecu> nessita, or even create another account in your standard ubuntu, no VMs needed.
<nessita> alecu: that won't work, syncdaemon fails with SYS_ROOT_MISTMATCH
<alecu> nessita, no: I mean another "ubuntu" account. "adduser nessita2"
<nessita> ah
<alecu> nessita, and have that user connect to a different u1 account, so syncdaemon is reasonably fast.
<nessita> right
<nessita> alecu: approved. I will field test it later
<alecu> nessita, great! thanks.
<alecu> hi ubot4, can I have more info on bug #702055?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702055
<alecu> thanks!
<alecu> CardinalFang, dobey, mandel, nessita, ralsina, thisfred, vds: standup in 2'
<ralsina> ack
<nessita> ack
<vds> ack
<thisfred> ayeaye
<CardinalFang> bah!
 * ralsina should stop taking phone calls 10 minutes before standup
<alecu> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> CardinalFang, thisfred, dobey?
<CardinalFang> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: worked on branch to limit notification bubbles (bug #702128), got tangled, wrote spec for less annoying bubbles
<alecu> TODO: finish branch for bubbles, work on branch to show new folders events in messaging menu (bug #702075 and bug #702144)
<alecu> BLOCKED: u1trial breaks for vds on lucid while running "make check" on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/disable-zg-on-lucid/+merge/47549
<alecu> LOVE: cherry tomatoes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702128 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send aggregated notifications about completed operations (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702128
<alecu> HATE: jalapeños
<alecu> NEXT: nessita
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702075 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702144 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702144
<nessita> DONE: more work on shares-subscription. The branch is getting complicated since there are several situations to handle: RO/RW share with existent dir on disk, without disk, etc.
<nessita> TODO: Manually test the (potentially ready) shares-subscription branch. Use cases: new {RO,RW} share with existent dir, new {RO,RW} with default share_autosubscribe set to False, same with autosubscribe set to True.
<nessita> If working, propose for merge.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> LOVE: weekends
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, did my canonicaladmin work, researched for sprint, read code.
<ralsina> TODO: prepare UbuntuDays thing, reviews, management stuff, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> LOVE: Rain
<ralsina> HATES: Broken hands
<ralsina> vds!
<vds> DONE: fifth and sixth branch for #701029 landed seventh on it's
<vds> TODO: continuing with the views
<vds> BLOCKED:nope
<vds> mandel: prego
<mandel> DONE: Broke my right hand.
<mandel> TODO: go to doctor.
<mandel> BLOCKED: yes, i cannot type. Have too see how long do i have to rest for.
<mandel> CardinalFang: please
<CardinalFang> DONE: some progress on couchdb/desktopcouch replication.
<CardinalFang> TODO: more testing.  Get logs from datacenter to investigate a problem.  Release new desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: datacenter logs.
<CardinalFang> LOVE: rugby.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: *finally* proposed messaging branch
<thisfred> TODO:  make notifications updateable | make New UDF msgs have a 'count' instead of 'time' property | hook up messaging to send actual messages | talk to Ted Gould to see if a new libindicate is forthcoming
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> LOVED: http://tinysong.com/fQod
<ralsina> In my report move the Ubuntu User Day to DONE ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: TODO: prepare UbuntuDays thing ???
<nessita> ah!
 * ralsina recycles notes
<nessita> CardinalFang: if you're block on your current task, can you please fix and keep https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/service-must-not-call-self-over-dbus/+merge/47262  moving forward?
<nessita> mandel: bummer!!!
<nessita> mandel: do you have a cast?
<CardinalFang> He does.
 * CardinalFang types faster.
<nessita> hehhe
 * CardinalFang gets photo.
<ralsina> Could we do a quick mumble after the standup?
<mandel> CardinalFang: indeed hehe
<ralsina> We need to organize around mandel's problem
<mandel> the mental one or the one with the hand ?
<ralsina> mandel: cause and effect, man!
<ralsina> ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: sure, now?
<ralsina> OTOH, it makes more sense to do it tomorrow when we know how long he needs the cast
<ralsina> So no, forget about mumble
<dobey> hi
<ralsina> hi dobey
<thisfred> mandel: fall off a chair? or rugby?
<mandel> thisfred: rugby :(
<thisfred> well, ouch either way, hope it gets better soon
<dobey> λ DONE: almost finished bug 673012
<dobey> λ TODO: 3rd party apis?, evaluate SRUs for maverick, external contacts integration with picker
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<mandel> there you have the xray http://yfrog.com/h0bvebxdj
<ralsina> dobey: as you may have seen in the backlog, mandel broke his right hand.
<CardinalFang> http://yfrog.com/f/h0bvebxdj/
<ralsina> dobey: he was assigned to work on shotwell this week, but he can't type.
<dobey> he can type with his left hand
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> dobey: so... how do you feel about programming in vala for a week? ;-)
<nessita> mandel: if your index finger totally messed up?
<nessita> is*
<mandel> nessita: is the bone in the hand, the one that is before the finger
<nessita> arg!
<ralsina> nessita: it is, but there his finger is bent, I think :-)
<dobey> i don't mind vala
<CardinalFang> Metacarpal.
<ralsina> dobey: cool, maybe we can get started on that so we don't get too delayed.
<mandel> thats after the doctor placed the bone back, the nitial xray was way cooler, he bone was in half
<ralsina> The "good" news is that if mandel is only disabled for a week, our schedule is still more or less on track, because he canceled vacations
<dobey> ralsina: we should get everyone one of these to "type" with: http://emotiv.com/store/hardware/epoc-bci/epoc-neuroheadset/
<CardinalFang> nessita, see the crack in the middle of the image, next to thumb?  That's the bad one, likely.
 * alecu brbs
<ralsina> dobey: we can't get decent microphones for mumble, that's a bit far fetched ATM ;-)
<nessita> yes, is hurting me
<dobey> ralsina: my microphone works great. it's pulseaudio or sound drivers or something that broke recently :(
<CardinalFang> mandel, You should abandon rugby.  I'll teach you to play Go.
<ralsina> dobey: I was thinking more about chipaca, but ... it happens :-(
<ralsina> CardinalFang: what, you don't just put black and white stones at random on a table? there are rules? ;-)
<mandel> CardinalFang: well the season  is over for me, so if you have and android go game im in
<ralsina> ok, eom then?
<dobey> ralsina: anyway, i have been doing some stuff with vala in spare time.
<ralsina> dobey: that is a very lucky thing for us
<dobey> there's probably some other work that needs to be done to build a vapi for libsyncdaemon, before we start writing vala to use it
<ralsina> dobey, mandel: are there are any design specs or something else for shotwell?
<CardinalFang> ralsina, not many rules.  :)   (There's a fun variant where both players put only white stones down.  Part of the game is remembering whose are whose.  It's not as hard as it sounds.)
<ralsina> CardinalFang: I just try to make pretty pictures. Look, a dragon! ;-)
 * ralsina is kidding, he never played go. Was a semi-serious chess player 25 years ago, though.
<mandel> ralsina, dobey ill foward you the email i got from then, but we are at early stages of plugins for shotwell
<dobey> mandel: that's fine, there's plenty of other work we need to do first
<mandel> dobey: ill send the email so that you know someone to talk with about it
<dobey> ok
 * dobey reads up on generating .vapi
<thisfred> alecu: re: updating existing notification bubbles, it's possible, but there
<thisfred> seems to be no way to see if the bubble has been closed already
<thisfred> and if it has, updating it doesn't show anything, of course
<thisfred> There must be a way to do that though
<alecu> thisfred, I don't mind that if it does not show anything when it was already closed
<alecu> thisfred, since we want the notifications to be up for a little while then close.
<alecu> (even if more files are found... otherwise they may remain on screen forever)
<thisfred> alecu: ok, so I'll make it updateable, if it's still there
<alecu> cool
<thisfred> alecu: also: who do I talk to to get my approved branch merged? My new branch will depend on parts of it
<joshuahoover> alecu: are you working on u1 unity integration?
<alecu> joshuahoover, yes: thisfred and me are working on it.
<alecu> thisfred, oh, it seems that branch has been on the approved state since last friday... let's ask dobey to see if tarmac is acting up.
<joshuahoover> alecu: cool...did you guys have any issues with api's in regards to the launcher item? dbarth mentioned the api's for that landed last week so i wanted to make sure we weren't held up by the lack of api's
<alecu> dobey, can you please take a look at this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/dammit-janet/+merge/47847
<thisfred> joshuahoover: oh have they? Neil told me he'd give us a heads up when they did. I'm pretty sure said they weren't gonna make alpha 2. Maybe different APIs then?
<alecu> joshuahoover, yes, we are depending on an api for showing a progressbar and an emblem on the launcher icons...
<joshuahoover> thisfred: possibly...i'd check in with him because feature freeze is in about 2.5 weeks
<thisfred> joshuahoover: ok, will do, but last I heard was they weren't going to happen
<thisfred> or at least probably not in time for us to use them
<joshuahoover> thisfred: hmmm...ok
<dobey> alecu, thisfred: commit message.
<alecu> dobey, right, thanks!
<thisfred> dobey: DOH!
<thisfred> dobey: done
<dobey> should land in ~15 min then.
<dobey> i am going to get some lunch now though. bbiab :)
<ralsina> alecu: is the badge API on the launcher for unity done?
<ralsina> I am not even sure it's called the badge
<thisfred> ralsina: so, as far as I know, no, but joshuahoover has heard conflicting info, so we're gonna asl
<thisfred> ask
<ralsina> thisfred: I think the API is there but it does nothing
 * ralsina is on mumble learning about these things :-)
<thisfred> oh ok :)
<ralsina> Remember soft freeze for alpha 2 is tomorrow, so if we need to get anything in...
<alecu> ralsina, alpha 2 is tomorrow, but alpha 3 is 2 weeks from now, right?
<alecu> ralsina, I don't think we'll be squeezing anything more on alpha2
<ralsina> alecu: well, let's check the schedule ;-)
<alecu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<ralsina> I hope we don't, but just in case
<ralsina> If I understand that right, the next freeze is Feb 24th
<ralsina> But that'sa  very confusing timeline
<alecu> ralsina, sorry: my irc client dies every time I accidentally hit the "get list of channels" shortcut :P
<ralsina> use quassel! I'll give you a free core in my server :-)
<alecu> it dies a slow death while trying to fetch the whole list.
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> ralsina, what vps are you using?
<ralsina> alecu: burst.net
<ralsina> alecu: U$S4.56 a month and I have a nice VPN over it too
<alecu> ralsina, my vps does not like neither irc nor proxies. They've warned me in the past about using them.
<alecu> ralsina, nice! I'll give it a try.
<ralsina> alecu: my other VPS even blocks por 666*
<ralsina> But burst doesn't seem to care much. I assume it's as long as you don't kill the server with something like a file warez bot
<ralsina> I've got one "free" hour. Who has a review for me?
<SpamapS> nessita: hey, did you ever get those logs you sent to yourself from my laptop?
<nessita> SpamapS: I did! I'm passing then to facundobatista, who was on vacations until today :-)
<nessita> SpamapS: but he's full of tasks on his first day
<nessita> brb, luchtime!
<SpamapS> I bet :)
<SpamapS> nessita: good to know... and thanks again for looking
<nessita> SpamapS: anytime!
<dobey> thisfred: you need to fix a conflict in your branch
<thisfred> dobey: I did, just waiting for lp to catch up
<thisfred> dobey:  which it has done, re-approved
<dobey> ah
 * alecu needs some lunch
<dobey> hrmm, i hope generating the .vapi for libsyncdaemon will be easy
<dobey> nessita: ping. why is bug 709200 a task on ubuntuone-client also?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709200 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Service quits even if ref count is not zero (affects: 1) (heat: 1536)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709200
<nessita> dobey: I need to make the credentials service on u1client to quit properly. Is Low since right now only syncdaemon  uses that service, and access it only once, so the bug is not affecting it
<dobey> ok
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/remove-preferences/+merge/48036
<dobey> nessita: ^^ look at all that pretty red :)
<nessita> dobey: approved
<vadi2> Where would I report Ubuntu One URLs that just don't resolve to a file?
<beuno> vadi2, like which one?
<vadi2> http://ubuntuone.com/p/b5l/
<beuno> vadi2, is this file yours?
<vadi2> no, someone else'
<beuno> vadi2, and your sure they haven't stopped publishing it?
<vadi2> Yeah... they just put it up today
<vadi2> Oh, 'Proxy ErrorThe proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server. The proxy server could not handle the request GET /p/b5l/.Reason: Error reading from remote server' came through now
<beuno> vadi2, yeah, reported this to the sysadmin
<vadi2> thank you
<beuno> thank *you*  :)
<beuno> vadi2, should be fixed
<vadi2> It did just come through, yep
<vadi2> thanks again!
<beuno> np
<dobey> ralsina: hey
<dobey> ralsina: care to do an easy review? :)
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: do you know what happens when a user goes to sign up for u1 but doesn't complete the process because they never got their confirmation code via email? is suggesting they use the forgot password link the right suggestion?
<nessita> joshuahoover: depending on what version of ussoc they are running. On latest version in maverick, they should try to authenticate again (using preferences, u1sdtool, etc)
<nessita> but this time not choosing 'register' but 'I already have an account'
<nessita> when logging in, ussoc will detect that the user is not validated and will ask for the verification code
<joshuahoover> nessita: ok, thanks!
<nessita> joshuahoover: one importnat note: the user needs to look for his verification code from the first time he registered
<nessita> that means, we don't issue a new email
<nessita> joshuahoover: makes sense?
<joshuahoover> nessita: yep :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: if the user can't find the email, then he should activate his account from the web (login.ubuntu.com)
<nessita> and then login thru ussoc as usual
<joshuahoover> nessita: so if he logged in via the web, it will prompt for the code?
<nessita> nopes, if he sets the preferred email, that will validate the account
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-02-01
<kieppie> !applet ?applet
<ubot4> Factoid 'applet ?applet' not found
<kieppie> ubot4: !applet
<ubot4> Factoid 'applet' not found
<kieppie> hey guys. what's the deal with the applet? how can I explicitly force a sync & see the sync status?
<kieppie> !indicator
<ubot4> Factoid 'indicator' not found
<kieppie> anyone online?
<kieppie> anyone online yet?
<jamesh> kieppie: you can see the status of the daemon by running "u1sdtool --status" in a terminal
<jamesh> kieppie: alternatively, you can run "u1sdtool -w" to wait until things become quiescent
<_vaibhav_> how to unshare folders and files synced with ubuntu one??
<_vaibhav_> mistakenly I said sync wrong folder, I dont want it to be sync..
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> _vaibhav_: hello
<duanedesign> _vaibhav_: get your folder unsynced?
<rye> ATTENTION: At 8:00 UTC we will start updating the servers, database and related service that will cause up to 4 hours downtime for web ui, syncdaemon, public files, music store, music streaming, couchdb replication and contacts syncing
<rye> ^ well, 8:00 was 21 minutes ago
<Tm_T> rye: that's 10 hours from now, or _now_ ?
<rye> Tm_T, that's 08:00 AM, which is 22 minutes ago
<Tm_T> rogery (:
<duanedesign> thanks rye for the heads up
<rye> duanedesign, it was on facebook, identi.ca, twitter, status page and i will add this to the subject now
<_vaibhav_> duanedesign: yes, Thanks.. :)
<duanedesign> _vaibhav_: you might of already seen this. This is a good reference for operating the client from the command line. Also has some info at the bottom for removing accidentaly synced folders. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<_vaibhav_> duanedesign: thanks a lot, It will speedup my work..
<tola> Any news on the UbuntuOne maintenance? I was expecting it to be up by now?
<tola> Oh, just seen the tweet. Another two hours? Ugh.
<rye> We have had to extend the downtime for additional 2 hours. We estimate services to be brought back by 1400 UTC. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<rye> tola, yes, that is not really a great thing
<duanedesign> rye: I also put a sticky up on the Forums
<tola> rye: OK, thanks for letting me know. It is a bit inconvenient (I need to get to some files for work) but I'm sure the engineers are doing their best.
<duanedesign> new Natty kernel is not working so well. At least the WiFi
<ralsina> good morning!
<duanedesign> hello rye
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> hello ralsina
<ralsina> Hello duanedesign
<rye> duanedesign, hello duanedesign (since i did not react on the original message), thanks for putting the info on the forums
<ralsina> rye: want a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/lucid-backport-work-lp657195/+merge/47231 ?
<rye> ralsina, well, it is for dobey's lucid backport branch, don't know what's the policy for such branches
<ralsina> rye: me neither, so I'll wait for dobey ;-)
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone! good morning all!
<nessita> hi alecu
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<alecu> hola jefes!
<ralsina> alecu: +1 the disable zeitgeist branch
<alecu> ralsina, were you able to review my branch on lucid?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but only wth nightlies
<ralsina> alecu: which was maybe not the smartest thing
<alecu> ralsina, well, I think that's the way to build the client on lucid... with the nightlies.
<alecu> ralsina, so it should be ok. thanks!
<ralsina> alecu: about the "when to show notifications" thread. Are you aware of XSMP?
<ralsina> alecu: well, it worked ok then ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, no, let me find out more.
<ralsina> basically, you can interact with the user on event of session closing/suspension
<ralsina> I think that would remove one of your annoying cases and give you more freedom about when to show stuff
<alecu> ralsina, right, I knew there was some way to do that, I didn't know the name.
<alecu> ralsina, "X Session Management Protocol", right?
<ralsina> alecu: no idea what's the API from gtk for it though
<ralsina> alecu: right
<alecu> ralsina, it seems it does a bit more than what we need
<ralsina> I am not actually sure if it handles suspension, though
<ralsina> alecu: yes, it's also intended to persist state over sessions, but we want the part of "the session id closing, need anything?" :-)
<alecu> ralsina, great. The thing is, we do not have an X connection on syncdaemon, only dbus.
<ralsina> alecu: well, that sure sucks ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, so we may need to do this on the gsd-plugin. Or some other place.
<ralsina> Yep.
<alecu> ralsina, anyway, I wanted to discuss a little bit more on this.
<ralsina> There is session management over dbus!
<alecu> ralsina, no, not session managemente
<alecu> ralsina, I want to discuss notifications
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<alecu> ralsina, I was very "moved" by the comparison to clippy
<alecu> ralsina, there's a lot of truth there
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> yes, a bit
<alecu> ralsina, so I'm truly trying to find out how much we should be actively bothering the user
<ralsina> But I don't expect the bubbles to be our primary mechanism of interaction with the user
<alecu> ralsina, then we will have to tone it down, a lot.
<ralsina> For example, progress will be moved to the unity progressbar
<ralsina> Warnings about things not finishing will have to be moved to the session somehow
<ralsina> Out-of-space and other alerts will go to the unity icon overlay, whatever it's calle
<ralsina> Other things go to the messaging menu
<ralsina> So... I don't see there being much left for the bubbles themselves
<alecu> yes, I agree with that
<alecu> ralsina, my idea was to turn this around
<alecu> ralsina, instead of calling a dbus method to show the bubbles, we should be be firing a dbus signal
<alecu> ralsina, and interested apps can read the status. (for instance, the control panel)
<ralsina> alecu: makes sense
<ralsina> alecu: of course it means there is no notifications by default
<ralsina> alecu: or am I misunderstanding?
<alecu> ralsina, exactly. Now I also believe "no notifications" should be the default.
<ralsina> alecu: I agree until we have the means for less annoying notifications.
<ralsina> For example, I think that adding shares to the messaging menu is useful
<ralsina> shares I meant "received shares"
<alecu> sure. both received shares and available udfs for subscription
<ralsina> We can also implement the warning about not syncing using GNomeSession over DBUS: http://live.gnome.org/SessionManagement/GnomeSession
<ralsina> I think that covers both "important" notifications
<ralsina> So I agree. It was important to try it, and see how it worked. Too bad basically we didn't like it so much, but live and learn.
<alecu> ralsina, I'm playing with D-Feet, and I see that there are a lot of apps registered in org.gnome.SessionManager
<ralsina> alecu: basically every gnome app will register automatically, I think
<alecu> ralsina, automatically? nice!
<alecu> ralsina, but we don't have X nor gtk on syncdaemon
<ralsina> alecu: but we can register over dbus
<ralsina> And then we get the QueryEndSession signal, I think
<alecu> ralsina, right... I was thinking of using the gnome libraries that do that dbus talking... but right, we will have to do that by hand.
<ralsina> You can always read the GNOME sources to see how it's done I suppose
<ralsina> Doesn't look terrbly hard though
<ralsina> http://people.gnome.org/~mccann/gnome-session/docs/gnome-session.html#org.gnome.SessionManager
<ralsina> You can even just inhibit and uninhibit when you are busy :-)
<alecu> ralsina, Inhibit
<ralsina> If you just call Inhibit then when the user tries to logout he will be told he can't because ubuntuone is not ready, and he can ask to logout anyway
<ralsina> Not very friendly
<ralsina> But you can set a reason using the Inhibitor interface, it seems
<alecu> ralsina, Inhibit also has a "reason"
<alecu> 1 (logging out) + 4 (suspending)...
<ralsina> Oh, right, Inhibitor is to query the inhibitions
<ralsina> alecu, cool, so it's just three dbus calls, maybe
<alecu> ralsina, so, I've just called Inhibit
<alecu> ralsina, and tried to log out
<alecu> ralsina, I was shown the dialog to log out, I clicked on "log out"
<alecu> ralsina, and *after* that, I'm presented with another window
<alecu> "A program is still running"
<alecu> "Ubuntu One"
<alecu> "the reason I set"
<alecu> and three options:
<ralsina> You didn't even register? Neat!
<alecu> "lock screen", "cancel", "logout anyway"
<ralsina> I love when the platform does our job;-)
<alecu> ralsina,  :-)
<alecu> now I'll call uninhibit, and I'll let you know after I log back in...
<ralsina> testing this is a pain :-D
<alecu> ralsina, no need. I'm calling "IsInhibited", and it returns the right flags.
<alecu> ralsina, I don't see how this handles "crashing".
<ralsina> well, crashing is out of spec
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> Just like running out of battery or meteorite impact
<ralsina> It won't run the tests on fake dbus session because you don't have gnome session running...
<alecu> ralsina, for that we fake a "server" SessionManager object that implements these exact dbus methods.
<alecu> ralsina, that's what we do for the keyring manager.
<ralsina> alecu: and then we start an upload and check if it reports inhibition?
<alecu> ralsina, right. We tell it to inhibit, and check that it was successfully inhibited.
<ralsina> ok
<alecu> ralsina, ok, I'll prepare a new mail, telling that we won't be doing notification bubbles at all, and telling about the new world order.
<ralsina> great
<ralsina> alecu dobey CardinalFang nessita thisfred cds standup in 8'
<thisfred> ackthx
<mandel> ralsina: im a included?
<ralsina> mandel: sorry, didn't see you!
<mandel> ralsina: not that i have much to report
<ralsina> mandel: start typing head :-)
<ralsina> report on your doctor's visit and how much it hurts/itches
<ralsina> s/head/ahead/
<vds> me?
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<CardinalFang> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> thisfred, dobey?
<thisfred> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> vds: go!
<vds> DONE: seventh branch for #701029 landed eight, started
<vds> TODO: continuing with the views, but not for too long, shortly (tomorrow) it's going to be url testing
<vds> BLOCKED: nope, but I will need DAL to support uploading of files soon
<vds> mandel: prego
<mandel> DONE: doctor appointment, cast will have to be there for 6 weeks and i have to take drugs the first week. After that I should be able to get back to coding (although i'll be very slow).
<mandel> TODO: take drugs, rest. Mumble after this on how to re-organize work
<mandel> BLOCK: yes, no coding 'til next week
<mandel> nessita, please go ahead
<nessita> DONE: follow up on releases of ussoc and u1cp (all done!). More coding for bug #708335. I tried to started the IRL testing but syncdaemon was extremely slow (caused by storage servers being extremely slow). Made some reviews, bug triage.
<nessita> TODO: ussoc questions/concerns from aquarius/rye/Chipaca. shares-subscription IRL testing. Maybe do the expenses claim from platform rally?
<nessita> BLOCKED: ubuntu one service being down (should be back at 14 UTC)
<nessita> LOVE: morning mate with tostadas and cheese
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708335 in ubuntuone-client "Add subscription capabilities to shares (affects: 1) (heat: 119)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708335
<alecu> DONE: fixed a few server bugs when running the client integration tests. Worked on the notifications branch, more discussion, lots of thoughts on it, arrived at the right solution: discard notifications
<alecu> TODO: finish mail explaining new world order, work on branch to show new folders events in messaging menu (bug #702075 and bug #702144)
<alecu> BLOCKED: no, thanks!
<alecu> LOVE & HATE: that we will not be showing notifications
<alecu> NEXT: CardinalFang
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702075 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702144 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702144
<CardinalFang> DONE: landed fixes for two bugs in desktopcouch replication.  landed fix for missing-sd-card UI complaint in ubuntuone-android-music.  Failed to find some way to cause exception that I thought I avoided last week, so removed Exception-exception from a branch nessita reviewed.
<CardinalFang> TODO: test replication more.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKING: None.
<CardinalFang> ralsina, svp
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, did my canonicaladmin work, researched for sprint, desktop integration call, read code.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> LOVE: D-Bus
<ralsina> HATES: Nothing today
<ralsina> thisfred!
<thisfred> DONE: branch that allows message counts and updating notfications
<thisfred> TODO: get branch approved and landed
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> LOVED: http://tinysong.com/nUwx
<thisfred> dobey!
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 591340, discussed external contacts in picker, vapigen research
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick, vapi for libsd
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591340 in ubuntuone-client "tests.test_preferences.PreferencesTests should not depend on the system Dbus service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591340
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<ralsina> ok, comments? We will have to mumble after this for 5 minutes
<nessita> CardinalFang: I reported bug #711208 and I approved your branch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711208 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service is failing with IncompleteRead(2356 bytes read, 6 more expected) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711208
<nessita> ralsina: I have comments! I want notifs
<nessita> I agree to add more delay and stuff, but I want them
<ralsina> nessita: we will have. Just no bubbles :-)
<nessita> I want bubbles!
<nessita> I agree to add more delay and stuff, but I want them
<alecu> nessita, we won't have them
<ralsina> nessita alecu: we can talk about it a bit more, of course. But alecu and I don't like them much anymore.
<alecu> nessita, please wait for a few minutes while I finish the mail explaining why not
<nessita> alecu: why not?
<alecu> nessita,  and then you'll be able to complain.
<dobey> ralsina: "we will have to mumble" ? you, or all of us?
<ralsina> dobey: you me and mandel at least
<nessita> alecu: ok, please do not land any bubble-removing branch until we agree on this
<ralsina> dobey: so we can talk about shotwell, since mandel can't type
<dobey> ralsina: ok. and apparently i can't speak (stupid sound drivers/pulseaudio)
<mandel> hahaha
<ralsina> dobey: you type, mandel speaks :-)
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> Ok, sprint news
<dobey> alecu, nessita, ralsina: perhaps i should help with the bubble discussion, since i've been down this road before? :)
<ralsina> Based on Canonical policy, it should be done in the city where more of us lives
<ralsina> Bending the rules a bit, that meant either London, Orlando or Buenos Aires
<ralsina> London is very expensive, and only qualified because of the two UX contractors
<mandel> how is in london?
<nessita> ralsina: from us, who lives in Orlando?
<ralsina> nessita: noone, that's why it's bending the rules ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: chad does
<ralsina> dobey: oh, right!
<CardinalFang> Yes, just me from this team.
<nessita> right, chad
<nessita> I forgot, sorry
<ralsina> And two others have easy access to Orlando, so I counted 3
<ralsina> Buenos Aires has 2, but I counted nessita too
<ralsina> And London has chipaca + 2 UX contractors
<alecu> so it's a tie!
<nessita> buenos aires is cheaper!
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> Based on airfare and hotel costs, Buenos Aires is *much* cheaper
<Chipaca> contractors wouldn't come to the sprint
<Chipaca> I think
<ralsina> For example, London<->Orlando is 30% more expensive than London<->Buenos Aires
<ralsina> And the hotel is 2/3 the cost
<Chipaca> (i don't think flying around the globe is part of the standard contract)
<ralsina> Chipaca: I thought you said they would?
<Chipaca> ralsina: I said we'd have people from design, I pretty sure I didn't say contractors
<mandel> ralsina: but from italy and spain surely is more expensive to argentina than to usa, right?
<ralsina> Oh, I just assumed it was the new contractors. Ok.
<ralsina> mandel: not from spain, actually.
<ralsina> Let me get the numbers
<ralsina> From italy it's expensive yes
<mandel> he, i though it wouldm funny
<mandel> that m is a ,
<ralsina> Barcelona <-> Argentina == $1174
<Chipaca> mandel: I guess the rape-o-rama cost needs to be paid by somebody
<ralsina> Barcelona <-> Orlando == $908
<ralsina> So yes, a bit more expensive
<Chipaca> 30% is not "a bit" :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: compensated by the cost for the london contingent :-)
<mandel> I though so, athough for me you can assume im going from madrid since if i book the train on time is just 60 eur return
<ralsina> Delta costs $555 + 385 taxes! WTF?
<ralsina> Ok, then
<Chipaca> ralsina: have fun with the spreadsheet :)
<vds> ralsina, do we already have a date? if so I missed it, sorry
<dobey> ralsina: depending on where you look at prices, they get calculated really weirdly
<ralsina> I will be preparing a document with both targets and then I will submit it to marianna who will help me from then on
<dobey> vds: week of Apr 04
<ralsina> vds: april 4th
<nessita> vds: fom April 4th to April 8th
<tola> Any update on UbuntuOne maintenance?
<CardinalFang> No travel sites have an API, where we could use itertools.combinations()?
<nessita> vds: closed interval
<dobey> CardinalFang: no
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: man, I wish they would
<vds> ralsina, Chipaca no chance for a trivirtual sprint again?
<Chipaca> vds: I don't think it was effective, no
<dobey> CardinalFang: travel sites are really big on you having to use *their* site for everything :-/
<mandel> vds: when did we do that?
<vds> mandel, not sure you joined already
<ralsina> dobey: of course, that's the only reason they have to exist. Airlines should provide the APIs instead.
<mandel> CardinalFang: best option is to find a way to connected to amadeus to retrieve the data sinc is what those webs use
<mandel> ralsina: ^
<dobey> mandel: i thought you couldn't type
<mandel> dobey: Ive been typing that for the last minute, which is bloody titing :P
<mandel> tiring*
<ralsina> mandel: there is no public access to amadeus, IIRC
<ralsina> But I may be completely wrong, of course
<dobey> all the travel sites don't use the same info
<ralsina> Ok, I have team leads call in 9'
<ralsina> eom?
<mandel> dobey: i should be typing with my left hand for the next 4 weeks so i might as well start practicing now
<mandel> ralsina: mumble?
<dobey> most of the ones in the us use travelocity or that MS one
<ralsina> mandel dobey, mumble quickly
<CardinalFang> So, did we decide on Orlando?
<dobey> mandel: surely you've already got plenty practice
<ralsina> CardinalFang: probably not, wait for spreadsheet
<CardinalFang> Right.
<mandel> dobey: yes, but not with only the left hand
 * CardinalFang thinks he should change his address to a post-office box in Las Vegas for a week or so.
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> BA or Orlando are the only viable options anyway
<nessita> wasn't Orlando all booked? :-D
 * nessita begs for BA
<CardinalFang> Okay.  I'm moving locations.  AFK for a bit.
 * CardinalFang away
<mandel> dobey: got it, good one :)
<dobey> :)
<snap-l> Just read the update, and answered my question. Thanks. :)
<thisfred> alecu, lucio, facundobatista, nessita: new u1-client branch  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/science-fiction-double-feature/+merge/48169
<alecu> thisfred, I hope you don't kill me
<thisfred> I just saw your mail :)
<alecu> thisfred, I'm reviewing it :-)
<thisfred> alecu: no, it's fine, notification hasn't been that much work, the messaging, was the bulk of it, which we will still use
<alecu> thisfred, cool :-)
<thisfred> alecu: and I agree completely. I liked Clynt's analysis a lot
<thisfred> Clint that is
<thisfred> alecu: I vote we leave the notification infrastructure in for now. I think we may still want to notify in case of massive failures
<dobey> nessita: you proposed your add-subscribed-to-shares branch twice it looks like
<alecu> thisfred, absolutely, let's keep that.
<thisfred> alecu: If we don't use it before the next release we should take it out again
<nessita> dobey: I superseed it. Have a link?
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: please don't remove any bubble logic yet
<dobey> oh ok
<alecu> nessita, supersemilla?
<thisfred> nessita: we're not :)
<nessita> dobey: I forgot to set a prerequisite...
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> thisfred: clint makes some good points, and a lot of egregious ones
<thisfred> egregious?
<thisfred> exceptionally bad?
<alecu> e·gre·gious/iˈgrējəs/Adjective 1. Outstandingly bad; shocking. 2. Remarkably good.
<alecu> dobey, 1 or 2?
<dobey> not 2
<alecu> dobey, what are the good points in clint's email?
<thisfred> That's gonna be my new rap name. E.-Gregious
<dobey> the party analagy is quite bad, because it just ignores lots of things about what u1 is/does
<alecu> thisfred, that sounds like a greek rapper!
<dobey> alecu: that would be sigma
<thisfred> E-gregious στο σπίτι!
<dobey> alecu: well the good points were that we are doing it wrong and annoyingly right now
<alecu> dobey, ok. But do you think u1 should be doing any notification at all?
<dobey> yes
<alecu> dobey, which notifications?
<ralsina> alecu: you said flash the taskbar in non-unity. If there's no window visible, how would we do that?
<alecu> ralsina, there's a dialog shown when you ran out of space. That one!
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> alecu: so the only missing part is what replaces the unity progressbar in non-unity
<ralsina> And there we may need to do configurable bubbles
<alecu> ralsina, I propose to expose that progress as dbus signals, and non-unity folks can do whatever they want with them.
<ralsina> alecu: we would have to provide SOMETHING for the users. A tray icon app?
<dobey> alecu: i'm not entirely sure exactly
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, ralsina: bubble thread answered. Summary: I think bubbles are annoying for technical users, but needed (with much bigger delay than now) for non-technical sers
<nessita> users*
<ralsina> nessita: even in unity?
<nessita> ralsina: we may turn them off in unity 3d, but surely we need a config setting to let users turn them on
<nessita> and if we get tons of people asking how to turn it on, we turn it on by default
<CardinalFang> ubuntuone-syncd, 95% CPU.  Hrm.
<dobey> i don't think the answer to the frequency problems is more delay
<thisfred> nessita: I disagree, I think between progress bars and messages we can solve all communication needs
<ralsina> thisfred: there is no progress bar outside unity (or in unity right now, for that matter)
<nessita> thisfred: that  is *if* we finally get the progress bar API, and *only* on unity 3d
<dobey> thisfred: <design> "the messaging menu is for messages from people, not the system"
<nessita> ralsina: and it will be only on unity 3d
<dobey> and it will only be if you have a launcher for u1
<thisfred> ralsina: right, so we may want to fall back to showing a bubble when everything is 100% done, or when it somehow failed
<dobey> if you remove the launcher, you won't get a progress bar there
<thisfred> although that merits a message I guess
<ralsina> thisfred: imagine bubble at 100% done when you are coding inside Ubuntu One folder :-)
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, messaging should not be notifications such as all compelted
<nessita> or error ocurred
<thisfred> dobey: sure, but presumably you don't really care in that case
<alecu> thisfred, the problem with showing a message on 100% is when you have an app doing autosave every 5 minutes.
<alecu> ralsina, exactly
<ralsina> alecu: or running make that changes one file every 10 seconds?
<dobey> thisfred: you probably do, but you don't open the control panel all the time, because it serves no common purpose for you
<thisfred> ralsina: well that use case doesn't work very well anyway, as I understand it. You'll get a lot of conflicts
<nessita> alecu: that particular user can disable bubbles, right? let's agree is not the common case for non tehcnical users
<nessita> technical*
<ralsina> thisfred: well, it would work bad *and* show bubbles all the time. Not fun.
<thisfred> true :)
<alecu> nessita, an app doing autosave every 5 minutes? that's the most common case with openoffice
<nessita> alecu: but people is not using it inside U1, I mean
<thisfred> but showing annoyingly many bubbles may discourage the non-working use case :D
<alecu> nessita, and also that's the use case ivanka mentioned while using gedit on a folder on u1.
<ralsina> nessita: yes, autosave is a very common use case here. People use U1 to share documents.
<alecu> nessita, yes, they expect to use it inside u1.
<dobey> mp3s aren't documents
<dobey> :)
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: well, in that case, our aggregator may use the threshold to show a sync 100% completed every 10 minutes (or a number we agree on)
<thisfred> dobey: I edit my mp3 more often than my documents ;)
<nessita> I don't think that is an argument to remove bubbles (we do need to tune when we're showing them)
<ralsina> nessita: that is confusing. Some times the user gets told uploads are finished, sometimes he doesn't :-(
<thisfred> And I am *so* the typical user
<alecu> nessita, anyway: "notifications bubbles are used when somebody is talking to you"
<nessita> alecu: I disagree with that
<nessita> bubbles are bubbles, 'You have 10 new updates'
<alecu> nessita, notification bubbles interrupt your work.
<nessita> I agree messaging stuff should be from 'people'
<ralsina> nessita: I think bubbles make more sense for downloads than for uploads
<dobey> me changing the volume or brightness is not "someone talking to me"
<ralsina> "You are getting 10 new files"
<nessita> alecu: I agree, let's show them less frequantly
<alecu> nessita, and yes: 'You have 10 new updates' happens only once per day.
<nessita> alecu: once per boot
<dobey> me pressing "next track" is not "someone talking to me"
<ralsina> Uploads are user-initiated, so it makes less sense to bubble about them.
<nessita> alecu: you get bubbles when changing the volume or brightness, like dobey said
<ralsina> And the case of "the user needs to know if uploads are finished" should be handled differently, I think.
<dobey> people posting on twitter are not people talking to *me*
<ralsina> Because it's not really about notifications.
<nessita> ralsina: maybe we should focus bubbles differently, like emphasizing syncs coming up from other devices. I still think that we should not get rid of them.
<alecu> ralsina, "Uploads are user-initiated" -> not true when doing autosave.
<thisfred> dobey: well I get bubbles from gwibber only when people do
<thisfred> dobey: or libnotify just plain can't keep up
<ralsina> alecu: well, they are! He just doesn't know it ;-) Ok, a grey area
<dobey> thisfred: well maybe that was fixed, or you changed the setting from the default then
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: I insist: bubbles are not user oriented. Messages are.
<thisfred> dobey: Yeah I think I changed it.
<ralsina> And remember, we should not notigy the user "things are ok" every X minutes, either.
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure I understand that.
<thisfred> nessita: perhaps it's a good idea to notify (haha) design of this discussion, and get a reading from them?
<dobey> "Oh your leg is off. It'll grow back in no time." "Thanks for the reassurance doc!"
<nessita> ralsina: I mean notifications (bubbles) are not exclusive of 'people talking to you'. Messages from the messaging menu are.
<ralsina> nessita: yes, agree on that.
<ralsina> nessita: however, doing a bubble about what the user did himself makes no sense. That's why I don't like them for uploads.
<nessita> thisfred: I agree. I also want 'regular' user input, such as cparrino, who happens to also be our product owner and because of that role he should be giving his opinion
<dobey> ralsina: it depends
<alecu> dobey, nessita: well, you have a point there. For updating the brightness or volume, notifications are used as a means to show "how much" the volume/brightness was changed.
<alecu> for changing a track, to show what track was changed to.
<ralsina> nessita: we have the problem of cparrino being unavailable for a bit
<nessita> ralsina: I agree we should not notify about 'Upload started'. I think the user may wnat to know about 'Upload finished'. A lot of time can pass in between.
<alecu> but I believe that automatic track change (when a track ends) should not pop up a notification.
<alecu> that's just visual noise.
<ralsina> nessita: why does the user needs to know uploads are finished?
<alecu> and I believe the default on music players is not to show that.
<dobey> it's not that bad
<alecu> So let me rephrase it:
<alecu> "automatic actions should not show bubbles"
<alecu> only "somebody trying to talk to you."
<dobey> i disagree
<dobey> volume change is not "someoene trying to talk to you"
<dobey> it is "confirmation that you pressed a button"
<ralsina> dobey: is feedback on your action
<nessita> ralsina: think like and end user. You have this important doc you need in your cloud, but is big. You add it to U1, the file will start uploading. so, the upload start will be (in the common case) pretty immediate. But you have no clue when it will be done, and you'd like to know that. Is very important for you. For the autosave case, I would recommend an aggregation: 'VeryImportantFile.txt was uploaded and 5 more'
<ralsina> dobey: pressing the button doesn't tell you how the volume changed, thus you need feedback.
<dobey> ralsina: so is "we uploaded this file you requested be uploaded"
<dobey> ralsina: my speakers tell me how the volume changed
<nessita> alecu: so, you would remove all the twitter bubbles? nobody is trying to talk to you
<thisfred> ralsina: right, and I think this has sort of been shoe horned into a notifications because there is nothing else to do it, I don't think it's the best fit
<ralsina> dobey: not really unless you listen to constant tones instead of music ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: yes really.
<nessita> ralsina: use that same argument for tons of files: you added for syncing tons of files, so adding them doesn' tell you how the synched chaned, thus you need feedback
<dobey> i'm pretty sure i know what my ears tell me
<ralsina> nessita: so, maybe a bubble shown every 10 minutes if any files have been uploaded. Optionally disabled. I can live with that.
<thisfred> ralsina: the problem with that is, it has *no* relation anymore to when things actually happen
<ralsina> dobey: suppose the song is on a quiet moment. Well, you have no feedback about volume. It doesn't work that way.
<nessita> ralsina: what I'm pushing for right now is do not get rid of bubbles. Let's tune it.
<thisfred> ralsina: for people using autosave, they will have an annoying pop-up *every* 10 minutes
<nessita> thisfred: I don't understand that
<dobey> ralsina: it's a song, so it's not going to stay silent long enough to hinder that
<ralsina> thisfred: how about "when uploads are finished, if the last bubble was 10 minutes ago"
<nessita> thisfred: why you think is annoying? I see it as comforting
<dobey> ralsina: and users change volume by multiple steps, not one step at a time
<ralsina> dobey: ok, for mumble, hen you are waiting for the call to start. Good enough?
<nessita> thisfred: it generates a sensation of security to know that your important work is already in your cloud
<thisfred> nessita: If it happens every ten minutes, people will just start ignoring the bubbles more
<ralsina> nessita: that's the whole problem. annoying/comforting balance is hard.
<nessita> let's discuss about that balance then :-)
<thisfred> nessita: and they won't notice when they're not there, which is actually information that is a LOT more interesting
<ralsina> nessita: the user should ASSUME it's uploaded.
<nessita> removing them altogether is dropping comfort altogether
<dobey> ralsina: mostly i never have a need to change the volume. and if i/when i do, it is not necessary to show me a progress bar of it
<thisfred> nessita: not if we alert them when something goes wrong
<thisfred> which we should anyway
<ralsina> dobey: ok, may I mention that none of us is an average user? ;-) I have never seen anyone complain about the volume feedback...
<thisfred> nessita: THAT is what users have been asking for, for a long time, even if they didn't phrase it exactly that way
<nessita> thisfred: the absence of bubble would be ambiguous: is it that the upload haven't finished and I should wait for an error bubble or is it finished already?
<nessita> thisfred: how can you tell if the error buble didn't show up because there was no error or the error didn't happen yet?
<ralsina> nessita: and that's why it's a problem that we don't have any UI at all times :-(
<thisfred> nessita: who cares whether the upload has finished, unless you're about to shutdown? And then we should just pop-up the dialog saying "sync still in progress"
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not complaining about it. i'm making a point with it, and how it works, with regards to how we work
<thisfred> nessita: the only reason people would care (and do care) is because it goes wrong every so often
<ralsina> dobey: ok, for regular users the volume feedback is nice, they like it and see it as useful.
<thisfred> nessita: and then they'd wanna be notified about that
<alecu> thisfred, "because it goes wrong every so often". exactly.
<thisfred> nessita: I never heard anyone asking for notification bubbles for dropbox
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not sure that's verifiable
<dobey> ralsina: i think "not complaining" and "like it" are wildly different things
<ralsina> dobey: well, it's proven by the lack of cranky reports about it ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: with enough users they are the same thing, I think.
<ralsina> thisfred: dropbox has a tray icon
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: have you read/seen how people loved rye's notification thingy?
<ralsina> thisfred: so, if you want to know the status, you hover it and see.
<alecu> ralsina, does the box rotate?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't complain all the time about Yugos, but I don't like them either.
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, which would be awesome if we could
<ralsina> dobey: I am sure you can find complaints about Yugos, whatever they are if you look for them. No such thing about volume feedback, AFAIK.
<alecu> nessita, yes. People that were having issues with the service :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: even better, the icon changes according to status
<ralsina> thisfred: IF we provide dbus signals? I can do it in 5'
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: about 'because it goes wrong every so often' -> let's make a pact that we can remove bubbles when the service is impecable
<thisfred> ralsina: which we can do with the U1 launcher
<ralsina> So we could show an optional "U1 notification icon" :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: but not outside of unity
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, I was thinking bout the not-unity case
<nessita> right now, if the service is not impeccable, let's try to make the experience more pleasant
<ralsina> So what do you guys think about an optional tray icon app?
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, we can do it technically, the issue is, we're not allowed an icon up there in ubuntu
<nessita> ralsina: -10
<ralsina> hahaha I expected that :-)
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: I would like it, but it's not going to happen
<alecu> nessita, that's what we are aiming for. "make the experience more pleasant".
<dobey> ralsina: just because i haven't been complaining about it, doesn't mean there isn't something to complain about. just ask Chipaca. he will tell you i am very good at complaining about things :)
<nessita> ralsina: system tray icon will eventually dissapear
<ralsina> But this is the textbook case FOR tray apps. Oh, well.
<ralsina> dobey: duly noted ;-)
<ralsina> Ok, so.
<nessita> alecu: we agree on that, then. From my POV, removing the bubbles for natty is not helping in that direction. Sparsing them and fine tunning them, is needed, yes.
<ralsina> Let me try to make sense of the discussion, wait 2' and then give me feedback.
<thisfred> nessita: bubbles are not pleasant, especially if they tell you about stuff that the only response to is: "uh, ok, thanks"
<nessita> ralsina: one tiny thing before that
<ralsina> nessita: ure
<ralsina> s/ure/sure
<dobey> and my point was that trying to say that bubbles are only for "somebody talking to you" is grossly wrong
<ralsina> dobey: ok, noted too.
<nessita> do we have a setting to turn them on/off?
<ralsina> nessita: we don't YET
<thisfred> we will
<dobey> i don't think we should
<ralsina> I don't think we should, but I think we will.
<thisfred> I think we should, and we will :)
<nessita> ok, if we have that, we can have (MAYBE) it False by default. But let's no remove altogether the chance of having them
<ralsina> Because we need user feedback, and the switch is useful for that.
<dobey> adding settings to hide bugs is not the way to fix bugs
<nessita> dobey: luckely this is not a bug ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: this is not a bug, it's a dubious feature.
<thisfred> dobey: we won't hide bubbles for when problems arise
<dobey> having a setting won't give us user feedback
<ralsina> the switch is for "normal operations" bubbles.
<dobey> it is a bug
<dobey> "the software works poorly"
<ralsina> dobey: bug #? ;-)
<dobey> sounds like a bug to me
<nessita> ok, let's give ralsina time to summarize
<nessita> (and also, I think we should have this disussion in the thread)
<dobey> if there isn't a bug #, then why are we discussing it? there's no bug task to work on for progress tracking. :)
<ralsina> On upload bubbles: I don't like them, nessita does. I think the imporant case is covered by the shutdown inhibition.
<thisfred> +1
<dobey> nessita: i don't think so. if we want user feedback we should have it somewhere that's not a private user list
<ralsina> On download bubbles: I like them, but not so often.
<dobey> nessita: perhaps on the u1-users list instaed of our private list
<ralsina> dobey: shut up one minute please ;-)
 * ralsina is trying to summarize
<ralsina> On "problem" bubbles, we all like them.
<ralsina> All that is only for non-unity cases
<nessita> ralsina: non-unity-3d
<ralsina> I think that's the only interesting stuff to discuss.
<nessita> (is important)
<ralsina> because I think on unity-3d (thx nessita) we have the important stuff covered better.
<ralsina> Does that summary sound fair?
<nessita> it does. You can extend:
<nessita> On download bubbles: we like them, but not so often. (not sure how many we)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, assume all bubbles except problem bubbles will be every X minutes with X>10
<alecu> ralsina, what would be "problem bubbles"? out of space, disconnection... any other?
<ralsina> alecu: you tell me :-)
<dobey> out of space should so not be a bubble
<nessita> ok. I know cristian is on QBR but I will run this by him, at least thru email. He is the product manager, so he has a big part in the decision of how we present/show the product, and how the product behaves
<alecu> dobey, absolutely
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<alecu> nessita, right, but this is much more about User Experience than product.
<alecu> nessita, I believe we should be running this thru u1 design and the Unity folks.
<nessita> alecu: product involves user experience. +1 to add UX people
<ralsina> On other topic: any of us knows about the notes server side?
<ralsina> Because there are a ton of oopses
<dobey> ralsina: rodrigo would
<dobey> rye might know a little
<ralsina> dobey: thx
<nessita> ralsina: I emailed you about that... did you get my email from last Friday?
<nessita> thisfred: kenvandine just told me that
<nessita> (11:42:08 AM) kenvandine: nessita, i have to run to an appointment... the problem seems to be that messaging.py isn't included in the ubuntuone-client package
<nessita> (11:42:11 AM) kenvandine: so it isn't installed
<ralsina> nessita: yes I did, but it slipped my mind. My mind is getting slippery lately :-(
<dobey> messaging.py?
<nessita> ralsina: basicaly we are short of people to assign to work on that, which sucks
<ralsina> nessita: figured as much
<thisfred> nessita: doh! I'll add it on this branch
<ralsina> nessita: so I'll just keep it in mind until we do :-(
 * ralsina looks for the mind stapler so it doesn't slip again
<nessita> ralsina: you may wanna beg for some time to rodrigo, maybe
<thisfred> nessita: huh
<nessita> ralsina: to seeif he can point us to the fix and that way avoid researching time
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will pong him when he's around
<thisfred> nessita: it adds the /status directory, I don't think the individual files have to be mentioned in the makefiel
<thisfred> makefile
<nessita> right, can you please ask kenvandine what he meant? I'll give you more context now
<dobey> status/ is in the package
<nessita> thisfred: so, we have this bug
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> and messaging is in status
<rye> dobey, know what?
<nessita> bug #711260
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711260 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "the indicator messages entry should indicate that the service is running (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711260
<dobey> rye: about notes server side stuff
<nessita> thisfred: and kenvandine was trying to work on solving it
<rye> ralsina, notes! THey BUG!
<ralsina> rye: yes, they do
<nessita> thisfred: and then he said:
<ralsina> It's a 503 so it's a not-logged in problem or similar, right?
<nessita> (11:33:29 AM) kenvandine: nessita, i think i have it, testing then will propose a branch :)
<nessita> (11:42:08 AM) kenvandine: nessita, i have to run to an appointment... the problem seems to be that messaging.py isn't included in the ubuntuone-client package
<nessita> (11:42:11 AM) kenvandine: so it isn't installed
<dobey> lies
<thisfred> right. that's pretty strange though
<nessita> thisfred: so, if you could ask him what is needed, we will be able to behave properly in the messaging menu
<dobey> or he's got an old package installed
<nessita> maybe
<thisfred> I did not yet do anything to change the running status in the menu. I did not even know about it
<nessita> dobey: can you ask him, when he comes back, please?
<dobey> oh
<thisfred> we'll do that
<nessita> I need to run a quick errand
<rye> ralsina, basically rodrigo has never got around creating recursive parser for incoming HTML that could create 100% replica of the layout leading to tomboy oopsing, however that's not the thing why /notes/ fail. And I was not able to reproduce "Unknown" exeption :-/
<ralsina> rye: ok
<dobey> uhm
<ralsina> rye: so basically we can't do anything until rodrigo is available again?
<dobey> there is no ubuntuone/status/messaging.py in trunk
<dobey> oh it is in trunk now, but it wasn't yesterday
<dobey> thisfred, nessitaway: so ken just doesn't have the new nightlies package it seems
<thisfred> dobey: yeah probably, but in that case, why is it showing up in the menu at all? The messaging menu entry is more recent than me adding the status/ directory...
<kenvandine> dobey, i have what is in natty
<kenvandine> thisfred, it is showing up because the indicators file pointing to the desktop file is installed
<kenvandine> i think you need to move the self.server.show() up to where the server is created though
<thisfred> kenvandine: right, but that was added *after* we fixed the problem with the missing directory in the makefile
<dobey> thisfred: the messaaging.py was only added in the last 24 hours though
<thisfred> really?
<thisfred> oh right, because the branch hadn't landed for all that time
<thisfred> nm me
<dobey> yes, i made a branch from trunk yesterday which didn't have it, and now it is in trunk
<thisfred> kenvandine: that's quite possible. I moved stuff around a lot until it finally stopped not working. It's kind of programming in the dark ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: so if you want to test nessita's thing, you'll need the u1-client packages from ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies i guess
<thisfred> kenvandine: and that will show the '>
<thisfred> '
<thisfred> ?
<thisfred> or we need to do something else at startup
<thisfred> kenvandine: while I have your attention: one thing I really don't get is how the indicators find the right server. Is that by using the right subtype property?
<kenvandine> thisfred, you need to ask tedg, he could explain it
<thisfred> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> it is like magic :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: Yeah :)
<kenvandine> there is some sort of registration, and it matches based on process, connection, etc
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> sometimes running from a source checkout won't match it for example
<thisfred> right, I noticed some problems testing
<thisfred> explicit > implicit :)
<alecu> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> alecu pong
<alecu> thisfred, I'm reviewing the messaging branch, and I like it.
<thisfred> and the bad news? :D
<alecu> thisfred, one question though: is there some way to unittest the "Notification" class and the "Messaging" classes
<alecu> ?
<alecu> thisfred, for instance, by making a "fake_pynotify" or something like that.
<alecu> and a fake_indicate...
<thisfred> alecu:  right, I've thought about this, and I don't see easy way, that's still worth the effort. Our layer is so thin, that it's basically API translation. We do have fake implementations of both messaging and notification, so that higher level tests can use them.
<thisfred> an easy way
<thisfred> alecu: and I don't know if integration tests are possible, if the client tests have to be runnable from within the server code.
<ralsina> Sprint change: it may be orlando because suddenly a lot of cheap US Airlines flights appeared.
<alecu> thisfred, well, the thing is that we only end up testing the code paths in the code that uses those fake implementations of notifications and messaging
<alecu> thisfred, but the code paths in Messaging and Notifications do not get run till runtime
<alecu> thisfred, and a typo there will not show up till later... (insert ness-ita speech here)
<thisfred> alecu: right, so maybe we should mock pynotify and indicate then
<thisfred> I'll start a new branch for that, and I'll ask for help. I haven't done too much mock testing yet
<alecu> thisfred, ok, cool. I'm approving this branch then.
<thisfred> thx!
<alecu> thisfred, and let me know if I can be of help on that... let me find some samples.
<thisfred> that would be awesome. I'll look around, I know we use it in desktopcouch as well.
<ralsina> dobey: you really need to update your data in directory.canonical.com
<alecu> thisfred, I believe you will be able to do it with twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase.patch(), just like in tests/status/test_aggregator.py
<thisfred> alecu: awesome thx!
<alecu> thisfred, and from the test patching the "indicate" module with a fake instance
<thisfred> cool
<alecu> thisfred, so, for instance: "self.patch(messaging, "indicate", FakeIndicate())
<dobey> ralsina: huh?
<ralsina> dobey: it says you work in ops and report to philip
<ralsina> dobey: it looks like it doesn't actually use the company's data at all, but is done manually.
<dobey> yeah it's manual
<pfibiger> ralsina: that was from the rotation, you probably still have rick.
<pfibiger> they each did a six month swap
<dobey> manual in the sense of how the Vogons operate
<ralsina> pfibiger: yes I do :-)
<dobey> ralsina: the whole online services team is out of whack in the directory :-/
<ralsina> Acrtually our group is ok, except the name of the group is wrong :-)
<ralsina> We are listed as "Desktop" which is of course a problem there being a whole other Desktop group
<dobey> ralsina: well, it says you are Desktop
<dobey> ralsina: it says the rest of us are Online Services - Desktop
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I will fix me :-)
<nessitaway> dobey: I don't think that ken uses nightlies, no
<nessitaway> and I'm not sure if he should...
 * nessitaway is back
 * dobey thinks everyone at canonical should use nightlies
<nessita> ralsina: orlando? noooooooooooooooooo! you break my heart :-P
<dobey> yay!
<ralsina> nessita: there is still the hotel costs...
<ralsina> So this is not a final decision. Besides, this morning it was $1500 cheaper for Buenos Aires
<ralsina> I am surprised it's cheaper to go to Orlando from Cordoba thanfrom Buenos Aires, though.
<nessita> ralsina: using which airline?
<dobey> ralsina: well the cost of my flight to orlando just went down :)
<ralsina> nessita: using something and then TACA
<nessita> ralsina: that is pretty bad
<ralsina> dobey: the cost of LHR<->ORL went down $400 in 4 hours
<nessita> and take into account that a few weeks ago the trip panama -> cordoba landed with emergency
<nessita> nothing bad happened in the end, but there were a group firemen and all waiting for the landing
<ralsina> And... this is not how the tickets are bought, so it's only a lead
<dobey> nessita: when i went to dallas for UDS, we had to land in Waco for a bit to refuel, because of a "storm" around DFW
<ralsina> nessita:  the TACA flight is no more. Now you get LAN for 1214 too.
<ralsina> nessita: happier? ;-)
<nessita> hehehe
<ralsina> Actually LAN to miami, then united to Orlando
<dobey> ralsina: no, but the prices are going to be the same, with the added fee of going through a travel agency
<ralsina> via Chile
<ralsina> dobey:  most of these prices are available for only two or three seats, and only for this week. Next week the numbers are going to be completely different again.
<dobey> LAN isn't too bad. i had to fly on LAN from Santiago to BA
<nessita> ralsina: lan states US$ 1.499 for that flight. Wierd.
<ralsina> nessita: april 2, flight 951
<ralsina> and then 5502
<dobey> ralsina: as we get closer, prices will go down, until a point when they skyrocket, and then go way down again for last minute sales
<dobey> flight prices literally follow a roller coaster graph line
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but they don't go down at the same speed for all destinations, which makes it harder :-)
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> nessita: copa is available for 1236
<nessita> ralsina: don't worry. I will go wherever the sprint is :-). I know you know I prefer BA, so I'll know you made your best for the whole team
<nessita> yes, copa was the one with the landing emergency ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: I know I would like to take my kid to Disney, but I also know it's easier for me not to travel, so I am impartial ;-)
<nessita> it shoudl be cheap for a couple of weeks
<dobey> if only we could travel at light speed
<ralsina> So, that's the current status. I will keep you posted as things develop.
<dobey> ralsina: there's also the fact that everyone isn't going too book flights at the exact same time, so the prices are really only a guideline for genearating averages, when planning like this
<ralsina> dobey: exactly
<ralsina> It's mostly because I need to provide a rationale for choosing one place or the other, and this one is the easiest.
<ralsina> If we hired a couple more people in Orlando or Buenos Aires, it would be much simpler.
<karni> hi guys :)
<ralsina> hi karni!
<karni> I read we're having quite an interesting disccussion today ;)
<karni> hello ralsina  :)
<karni> It's about next sprint I presume?
<ralsina> karni: right
<ralsina> karni: basically, nobody wants to travel too far, and most of us will :-)
<dobey> ralsina: i'm sure we can find someone in florida to hire
<nessita> ralsina: we definitely need chicharra people around. That adds 4 more to BA :-D
<karni> ralsina: I see
<ralsina> nessita: tricky! I like i! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: seriously, do we need chicharra people around?
<ralsina> nessita: probably going to bother them, but I am not sure about having them. They are not being considered AFAIK.
<nessita> right. I know I could use some face to face interaction for this sharing stuff I'm dealing with, is not easy, I know I will have bugs. But yes, probably mumble and/or IRC will do the trick
<ralsina> nessita: maybe you can come for a few days pre-sprint
<ralsina> And we do a mini-sprint with them. Just thinking about it.
<nessita> that can work, specially if my teaching class is Mon or Tue (I may travel to BA Wed and internationally in the weekend with you and alecu)
<nessita> of course after that I may get the divorce requested to me, but that is another story (just kidding)
<dobey> ok, must get food
<ralsina> nessita: something like that. Bring you worse half and go to the teather or something :-)
 * karni hops back on U1F work
 * alecu will have something to eat
<nessita> lunch time!
 * nessita is back
<dobey> so cold
<karni> dobey: how cold is it?
<dobey> 37F right now
<ralsina> dobey: come on, that's above freezing point! ;-)
<dobey> grr, i wish people would learn to use AC_ARG_{WITH,ENABLE} correctly
<karni> dobey: ~3C. it's -4C here ^^
<ralsina> Today it's an ideal 23C here :-)
<karni> ralsina: good for you! :)
<ralsina> Of course it will be 37C in two days ;-)
<dobey> :(
 * dobey wishes it was 30C here
<karni> yeah, I also wish it was warmer here.
<dobey> then i could fix my car AND drive it with the top out
<ralsina> dobey: I sometimes wish I had a car. Then I remember I don't know how to drive.
<dobey> heh
 * karni chuckles
<dobey> well having two fun/project cars and one daily driver, is nice
<ralsina> I live in a city where driving is not all that practical.
<ralsina> At least for me.
<dobey> yeah, i've been in a car there
<ralsina> My wife is probably going to need a car this year though.
<dobey> crazy
<nessita> thisfred: did you talk with kenvandine?
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, a little: the branch that has all the messaging is not that old, so he did not have it yet
<dobey> nessita: that's why i said he needs the nightlies
<nessita> kenvandine: would upgrading to ubuntuone nightlies fix the issue you were having?
<kenvandine> nessita, don't know, i assume it would work then
<dobey> it has the messaging.py which is not in the 1.5.3 tarball, yes
<kenvandine> dobey, think we can get a release uploaded with it?
<nessita> kenvandine: not with the little time interval to update bubbles (users may feel flooded with notifications)
<nessita> alecu: is the threshould and timeout already increased in nightlies?
<dobey> kenvandine: well a2 freeze was last night, right?
<kenvandine> soft freeze
<alecu> nessita, no
<kenvandine> it would be nice to get a fix like that in... but not if it will annoy users
<dobey> i thought 1.5.3 had notifications already, but maybe not
<ralsina> kenvandine: too risky, too. We could push it today or even tomorrow (it's a soft freeze after all) but...
<dobey> kenvandine: i'd also like to get the branch i'm working on in first
<ralsina> dobey: no it doesn't
<alecu> ralsina, let's buy two cars, maybe we can get a better price
 * alecu needs to learn to drive, too
<nessita> alecu: can we set those values to a high value to consider making an official release?
<ralsina> alecu: I don't think it works that way :-)
<alecu> nessita, ack
<kenvandine> lets just wait then
<nessita> alecu: I was actually asking 'can' as in possibility :-D
<nessita> not as a request
<alecu> nessita, ack :-)
<nessita> alecu: is that yes or no?
<alecu> nessita, running the client tests spews a lot of ubuntuone.credentials debugging info.
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita, it's a "yes"! :-)
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm adding a .vapi generation setup for libsyncdaemon :)
<karni> dobey: what's that? .vapi
<dobey> karni: for vala
<nessita> kenvandine: so, if you need another release we should tune a few setting first. Let us know if you want us to do that :-)
<karni> aha
<dobey> doh. make
<ralsina> dobey: you are adding that .vapi... couldn't you use the DBUS apis thisfred and chad were doing?
<ralsina> Just curious here
<dobey> ralsina: dbus apis for what?
<ralsina> dobey: 3rd party APIs
<ralsina> dobey: remember the big spreadsheet?
<dobey> ralsina: we already have a GObject style library for using the syncdaemon from C/GTK+ apps. for things using vala that want to interact with syncdaemon, we should provide a .vapi
<dobey> ralsina: similar to how we provide a .gir file for it, and mono bindings
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but are we promising to keep that API stable?
<ralsina> As I said, just curious.
<dobey> well, as stable as the dbus API
<ralsina> dobey: ok then good enough for me.
<ralsina> my main concern was ending with yet another thing to maintain in the API front
<ralsina> But if you say it's cool, it's cool
<dobey> no, the .vapi will be generated automatically for the most part
<ralsina> dobey: even better
<ralsina> thisfred: do you need a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/science-fiction-double-feature/+merge/48169 ?
<thisfred> ralsina: I do, though ideally by one of the chicharrachos
<ralsina> thisfred: cool. Let me know if you can't get one of those :-)
<thisfred> will do!
<ralsina> My ubuntuone bubbles are stuck in 0 done (total 4) since yesterday.
<nessita> ralsina: since yesterday what time?
<ralsina> nessita: can't say I remember the time
<nessita> we've been updating the databases for hours now, before you (maybe) woke up
<ralsina> Oh, could be
<nessita> ralsina: and eysteday the storage servers were really, really slow
<nessita> yesterday*
<ralsina> So, one more thing to think about for notifications. Should we pop the same status when it's just not moving? I don't know :-)
<nessita> not very often, for sure
<nessita> from time to time, I'd say yes. In cases like today, where the service is down for an usual amount of time, it may be relevant, IMHO
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but that's not what the bubble says. It just says it's stuck. Maybe we should fetch a service status update somewhere?
<ralsina> That way when the service is dead, we could do nothing.
<nessita> ralsina: good idea, I don't see it very plausible for this cycle, though :-(
<ralsina> And maybe even notify the user
<nessita> at least in the clean way
<ralsina> nessita: it should be pretty trivial to do, just fetch one URL
<nessita> but if we're down, which URL would you fetch?
<ralsina> Of course someone in ops would have to generate that URL
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<ralsina> nessita: not a URL from the service, an independent status URL
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<nessita> ralsina: ah, could be
<joshuahoover> nessita: the user yesterday who signed up for u1 but didn't input the confirmation code the first time around wasn't prompted for a confirmation code when trying to login again via sso gui
<nessita> joshuahoover: what version is he running? early versions in maverick don't do that
<joshuahoover> the user is allowed to login but can't connect (i'm guessing auth failed, don't have logs)...he connects then gets disconnected almost immediately
<nessita> joshuahoover: latest does (was added thru SRU)
<joshuahoover> nessita: hmmm...i don't have that info...i'll suggest he updates
<alecu> thisfred, btw: I would really like if the Notification object would keep the return value of send_notification and use it for update_notification
<nessita> joshuahoover: well, right now the service is down so no one is connecting, but you know that, so I guess this is from where the service was alive?
<joshuahoover> nessita: right
<nessita> joshuahoover: please suggest an update and sso logs, I can help you more with that
<nessita> logs are locates at:
<nessita> located:
<nessita> ~/cache/sso
<joshuahoover> nessita: ok, thanks!
<nessita> prego!
<thisfred> alecu: sure, I thought about that, it would be more consistent with the way the messaging works
<thisfred> alecu: I'll change that on my mocking branch, after I have working tests, so that I can do it TDD, and test the tests :)
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> nessita: it turns out there is a planned status URL feature, it's blocked on losa availability. I think this would be a great small feature to add.
<nessita> indeed
<nessita> do we have a bug # for that?
<ralsina> I don't think so
<ralsina> But let's check!
<nessita> file it if not! :-)
<dobey> almost got it...
<dobey> rock.
<nessita> dobey: ping
<nessita> dobey: u1trial is not working properly in syncdaemon tests. Seems like, somehow, the session bus is being used instead of the test bus. You can see this by yourself by modifying tests/syncdaemon/tets_dbus.py:test_get_shares and add a d.addCallback(check) right before the 'return d' sentence, and then run:  PYTHONPATH=. u1trial -t test_get_shares$ tests/platform/linux/test_dbus.py
<nessita> You will see how it fails saying that the number of shares is not 1, like it's supposed to be since the test adds only one share (instead it will take into account all your real shares)
<nessita> dobey: please let me know when you see this, is blocking me in a considerably way. I've been debugging a test for an hour now :-/ (it turned out that the real SD was being used)
<dobey> oh crap
<dobey> ok, will fix quickly
<dobey> nessita: is there a bug # for it?
<nessita> dobey: thanks. Did you manage to reproduce?
 * nessita fills the bug
<dobey> nessita: no, but i'm pretty sure i know what the issue is
<nessita> ok, the steps I listed should enable you to reproduce
<nessita> dobey: bug #711470
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711470 in ubuntuone-client "u1trial is (somehow) using the real SD DBus service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711470
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-dbus-testing/+merge/48239
 * nessita reviews
<karni> EOD for me. I should be still around for a while if anybody needs me.
<karni> beuno: last hardcore chunk of syncdaemon left. I'm so looking forward to have it working.
<karni> beuno: I've sent an update from today.
<beuno> karni, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<beuno> I saw
<beuno> great progress!
<karni> Thank you :)
<karni> beuno: I should be having more and more time in following days for U1F
<karni> Okay. I'll be updating you guys! I'm still around for a bit.
<nessita> dobey: does DBusTestCase.setUp return a deferred?
<nessita> if so, you need to yield on it
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> have a nice evening everyone!
<dobey> nessita: no, but tearDown does
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561143/ with your branch
<dobey> huh
<nessita> dobey: I guess you need to remove     155         d = self.cleanup_signal_receivers(self.signal_receivers)          from the tearDown in test_dbus.py
<dobey> nessita: i wonder if that is related to bug 689677
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689677 in ubuntuone-client "DBusException when running tests (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689677
<dobey> oh, maybe
<nessita> self.cleanup_signal_receivers is being called twice
<nessita> can be related, hopefully we fix 2 things
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> also,
<nessita>      165         self.bus.flush()
<nessita>     166         self.bus.close()
<nessita> is called twice
<nessita> (in DBusTwistedTestCase and DBusTestCase)
<dobey> yeah but that might be ok
<dobey> am testing a fix
<dobey> crap, my machine was a gig into swap :(
<dobey> i really need to get this company to approve my rma and send me a new stick of ram
<dobey> firefox was using almost 700M, and so was a runaway u1trial running under tarmac :(
<thisfred> dobey: is that the reason tarmac is failing on my branch?
<thisfred> or the result of it?
<dobey> thisfred: please don't set it to approved until my fix is
<thisfred> dobey: ok, I won't
<dobey> thisfred: probably, because i killed u1trial
<thisfred> dobey: I noticed the u1-client tests starting to take a loooooong time recently, and I don't think it's my branch
<thisfred> locally on my supercomputer that is
<nessita> thisfred: recently as in hours, days or weeks?
<dobey> thisfred: just slow, or insane RAM usage?
<dobey> afaik, they've been hella slow forever
<thisfred> nessita:  dobey, oh ok, maybe it was just the first time I was waiting for them, rather than having them run in the background while doing something else
<thisfred> dobey: I noticed no exceptional RAM usage, but then I have 8GB
<nessita> right
<nessita> I've noticed the slowness from the u1devtools migration
<dobey> nessita: where exactly did you see the error in the pastebin?
<dobey> nessita: did it cause a failed test?
<nessita> running a particular test that I'm adding. No, the test finish but tearDown won't complete
<nessita> dobey: I have a print right before my tests ends
<dobey> nessita: does it happen with other tests?
<nessita> it should, let me try
<nessita> yes, any test that connects to a dbus signal, such as:
<nessita> PYTHONPATH=. u1trial -t tests.platform.linux.test_dbus.ShareTests.test_delete_share$ tests/platform/linux/test_dbus.py
<dobey> ie the test_shreas in teh bug
<nessita> no, test_get_shares will not fail, since is not connecting to any signal
<dobey> shares
<dobey> oh ok
<thisfred> dobey: could you ping me when it's ok to approve the branch again?
<dobey> nessita: ok, i'm not seeing it with my fix then
<dobey> i'll commit/push
<nessita> let's see
<nessita> dobey: did you get the failure without your last fix?
<dobey> i didn't run the tests to see it, but i see in the code why it happened
<dobey> i really wish we had more time to spend on cleaning up our test suites
<nessita> is it pushed?
<dobey> yes, r830
<nessita> dobey: you added a ;
<nessita> -.-
<dobey> eh?
<nessita> dobey: you, added, a, ';'
<dobey> haha
<dobey> sorry, have been poking vala most of the day :P
<dobey> removed it
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> dobey: running tests now
<nessita> dobey: approved
<nessita> I'm gone now
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> later all
<thisfred> hasta luego todos
<jderose> aquarius: what package do i need to install to get `from gi.repository import WebKit` to work?  is that not packaged yet?  running natty, btw.  and found your questions here - http://rottyforge.yi.org/irclogs/gnome/%23python/2010-10-21/
<aquarius> jderose, it'll be gir(something)-webkit(something)
<aquarius> sudo apt-get install gir*-webkit* should do it :)
<jderose> aquarius: ah, got it  thanks!
<aquarius> jderose, we're in a weird interregnum right now, where the GI stuff isn't quite finished yet, but the static bindings ("import webkit") are Not The Way You're Meant To Do It any more
<jderose> aquarius: plus the static bindings "aren't able to do the useful things you want" :)
<aquarius> soon, the GI stuff will completely work. But it's really bleeding edge; in natty, it should all be OK, but in maverick some of it doesn't exist. I was told to not use GI in maverick.
<aquarius> this makes your life quite shit, I admit :)
<aquarius> what are you up to with header stuff in webkit? Is this talking to DC?
<jderose> aquarius: aside from gi, is there anyway around the immutable SoupMessageHeaders problem?
<jderose> aquarius: i *only* talk to DC!  :P
<aquarius> not as far as I'm aware; the static bindings just don't cope with it
<aquarius> and the static bindings aren't being improved because GI is the new black
<jderose> hehe
<aquarius> so you get to be all GI all the time if you want new stuff.
<jderose> well, i'm more concerned with "working" than working on maverick, so supporting just natty+ is fine
<aquarius> being in the interregnum is not helping, I know. You have my apologies, not that I have any influence over this stuff :)
<jderose> aquarius: i wont hold you personally responsible :) thanks for the tips
<aquarius> jderose, no problem, pal :)
<jderose> aquarius: jeff and i miss drinking beer with you  :(
<aquarius> jderose, well, if you're ever in the UK I'm happy to nominate a pub; I do occasionally drop by the US (where are you guys?)
<jderose> in colorado... were you at the texas sprint?
<aquarius> no. I don't go to platform rallies, because I don't spend enough time working on the platform; most of what I do is tied up with future Ubuntu One stuff
 * aquarius looks at a map to find out where Colorado is
<aquarius> hm. Not all that close to San Francisco, which is where I normally end up when I'm in the US
<aquarius> 1,200 miles. Ouch. I forget about distances in the States when I'm not there.
<aquarius> Truly it is said that we have history and you have geography.
<jderose> hehe
<jderose> aquarius: well, when you're going out to sf next, let us know... we go there occasionally.  that's where jeff was living before novacut madness started
<aquarius> jderose, I might be there in August
<jderose> cool
<jderose> aquarius: will you be at UDS-O?
<aquarius> I almost certainly will, yes
<aquarius> so some opportunity for discussion and a pint may happen there :)
<jderose> aquarius: sweet. okay, tech question: is there a place where i can see the exact request headers CouchDB is getting, like in a dc log file or something?
<aquarius> ya. You need to turn on couchdb debug mode in ~/Applications/Settings/desktop-couch/couchdb.ini
<aquarius> (that is, under [log], set level=debug)
<aquarius> er, in .config/desktop-couch/couchdb.ini, sorry -- I've got friendlier config folders on my machine :)
<jderose> ah, gotcha... i was scratching my head there
<jderose> aquarius: and then restart dc i take it?
<aquarius> then in ~/Applications/Cache/desktop-couch you have all the logs you could ever dream of.
<aquarius> er, ~/.cache/desktop-couch. Sorry.
<jderose> heeh
<aquarius> ya, you'll want to killall beam.smp (or killall beam if you're not on a multicore machine) and then re-connect to DC to make it start up again
<aquarius> must remember to translate my sensible folders into Ubuntu's default crappy .whatever folders :-)
<jderose> i re-iterate my request for a simple way to start/stop/restart dc :)
<aquarius> killall beam.smp is a pretty simple way to stop it :)
<aquarius> the problem there is that there's 30 years of experience in stopping and starting system-level services (sudo service stop apache, and so on). There's almost no experience in starting and stopping services run for a user, because the very concept of such a thig is new-ish
<jderose> true, but it would still be nice
<aquarius> I agree entirely, but since no such thing exists, that leaves us with: (1) invent a DC-specific thing, (2) push for a general thing and then tie into it.
<jderose> aquarius: so there isn't an existing mechanism to shutdown a dbus service?
<aquarius> (1) basically *is* "killall beam/smp" (and I hope you're not running rabbitmq as your user); (2) means waiting for ages whiel it exists. I'd like to talk to keybuk about upstart and user-level services.
<aquarius> the d-bus service isn't the problem; we can kill the d-bus service, but that won't kill and restart the couchdb service itself.
<jderose> ah, gotcha... didn't realize that
<aquarius> yeah; they're not the same thing. the d-bus service is desktopcouch. DC starts up couchdb with specific parameters and mediates access to it; killing the DC D-Bus service will not stop the underlying couchdb process.
<aquarius> right, time for bed, I feel. Have fun with the webkt stuff; I'll be around tomorrow if you hit a brick wall :)
<aquarius> ttfn!
<jderose> aquarius: night, thanks again for the help!
#ubuntuone 2011-02-02
<stone_> hi
<stone_> i have problem with ubuntu one ,when ubuntuone first release beta,i upload files,now i use ubuntu 10.10,when i login my account now it is empty,nothing i found ,what i can do ,contact canonical???
<stone_> hello
<stone_> hello?
<rye> hi CardinalFang, what's the usual troubleshooting process for Ubuntu One Music (android) - alogcat debug?
<rye> anybody here has Motorola Droid 2 with Ubuntu One Music Streaming app
<rye> ?
<duanedesign> <.<  >,>
<JamesTait> Happy Wednesday folks!
<snpresent> hello,is there anybodyhere?
<snpresent> hello
<snpresent> hello there
<CardinalFang> rye, yes, "adb logcat" with SDK, or mail log from "aLogcat" app.
<rye> CardinalFang, ok, it turned out there was a concurrent thread so the user already got the response, you can delete that message :)
<CardinalFang> "Sorry, Bug Report Tool closed unexpectedly.\n...you can help to improve the application by reporting the problem."
<rye> :-D
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<ralsina> sorry about the late chackin, my bank has decided I can't deposit checks when they are closed anymore.
<ralsina> alecu CardinalFang dobey nessita thisfred vds standup in 10'
<thisfred> yepyep
<ralsina> mandel's not showing because of pain & drugs
<nessita> ack
<CardinalFang> me
<ralsina> CardinalFang: early!
<ralsina> me
<vds> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> and dobey is late, so... CardinalFang please?
<CardinalFang> DONE: Tracked down weird bug caused by U1 offline-db and middleware, and changed desktopcouch to avoid it.  Proposed fix for bug #711208.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Release and package desktopcouch.  Finally work for Web&Mobile.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> ralsina, por favor
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711208 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "desktopcouch-service doesn't like UbuntuOne-API error pages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711208
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, did my canonicaladmin work, more research for sprint, team leads call, other calls.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> LOVE: PyQt
<ralsina> HATES: Not coding PyQt
<ralsina> vds!
<vds> DONE: eighth branch for #701029 landed ninth started
<vds> TODO: url testing now
<vds> BLOCKED: again nope, but I will need DAL to support uploading of files soon
<vds> thisfred, please
<thisfred> DONE: landed branch that adds counts to messages and updates to notifications | started mock test branch
<thisfred> TODO: finish and land mock test branch | start hooking up messages
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> nessita!
<nessita> DONE: Split epic shares-subscription branch into smaller branches (already proposed 3 for review, I need reviews!). Started adding dbus methods to syncdaemon to manage shares subscription. Could not do the IRL testing due to service outage and later got stuck due to syncdaemon weirdness/bugs. Got also problems when building dbus-related tests, due to bug #711470.
<nessita> TODO: really, finish dbus branch for bug #708335 and do some IRL testing, please.
<nessita> BLOCKED: apparently today I'm ok, but yesterday got several blocks (already listed on DONE).
<nessita> HATE: delays due to debugging of weird behaviors.
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711470 in ubuntuone-client "u1trial is (somehow) using the real SD DBus service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711470
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708335 in ubuntuone-client "Add subscription capabilities to shares (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708335
<alecu> DONE: more notifications discussion, half way thru a big branch to rate limit and make everybody happy.
<alecu> TODO: finish said branch, work on session logout blocking
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ralsina> nessita: I'll do your reviews
<ralsina> dobey will appear eventually. I really am going to call him at standup-10'
<ralsina> any comments, things where you need help, etc?
<alecu> nessita, regarding bug 711470...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711470 in ubuntuone-client "u1trial is (somehow) using the real SD DBus service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711470
<nessita> alecu: is fixed
<alecu> nessita, how so?
<nessita> alecu: but go ahead :-)
<nessita> alecu: dobey added a branch late yesterday
<nessita> DbusTwistedTestCase in test_dbus was not inheriting from DbusTestCase
<alecu> ah, ok.
<alecu> good to know.
<nessita> but it took 2 to 3 hours of my life away :-)
<nessita> I was struggling so much with some tests, until v-erterok made me notice the real SD was being used :-(
<nessita> aaaanyways
<ralsina> ouch
<nessita> ralsina: what's with the API work?
<ralsina> nessita: if you are done with the urgent stuff, then we can talk with vds, CardinalFang and thisfred to see what's still to be done
<dobey> hi
 * ralsina makes tick-tock noises in dobey's direction ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not done, but wanted to know how that is going
<ralsina> nessita: we can talk about it then.
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 711452, bug 711462, bug 711470
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711452 in ubuntuone-client "SyncDaemon-1.0.gir not usable from C (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711452
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711462 in ubuntuone-client "libsyncdaemon needs a Vala .vapi binding (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711462
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, vds, dobey, CardinalFang, thisfred: let's schedule a talk to get us up to date with API works?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711470 in ubuntuone-client "u1trial is (somehow) using the real SD DBus service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711470
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<ralsina> nessita: it's not really done with a fixed goal, just "do as much as you can in this time slot" so it's going well by definition. You just need to know where you start the job :-)
<thisfred> sure
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita alecu vds thisfred CardinalFang: sure
<nessita> let's have a talk in 50 minutes?
<nessita> that would be 15 UTC
<vds> nessita, +1
<ralsina> dobey has been doing other stuff and is now on shotwell so he's excused
<ralsina> +1 for 50 minutes
<nessita> ah ok
<ralsina> We need a timezone bot
<dobey> i did some work on the glib async thing
<nessita> ralsina: 12 ART
<ralsina> That receives "in 40 minutes" and says the UTC time :-)
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<alecu> 50': ack
<dobey> but it's not working right, and i realized it has some other issues. and it is probably better to do the polling :(
<dobey> i could use some reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/libsd-vapi/+merge/48238 though
<dobey> it certainly adds to the API story :)
<karni> hi everyone
<ralsina> dobey: I'll check it but my Vala is unexistant
<dobey> ralsina: not really much vala in it (just a simple test to ensure stuff will build with the generated .vapi)
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<ralsina> eom?
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> thisfred: is bug 675557 fixed then, since we updated to 0.8?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675557 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Incorrect encoding of slashes in paths (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675557
<thisfred> dobey, not sure, I thought it was fixed in 0.8 but saw some evidence since that it might not have been
<alecu> dobey, branch approved.
<nessita> ralsina: my reviews are, in order (each one has prerequisite the former): https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/share-autosubscribe/+merge/48155
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/add
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/share-subscription-ops/+merge/48170
<ralsina> nessita: will check them in 5'
<nessita> the second one got messed up, proper link is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/add-subscribed-to-shares/+merge/48166
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> dobey, you might want to know that on maverick that branch fails with: "configure: error: gobject-introspection is required to generate a vapi", even though the gobject-introspection package is fully updated
<alecu> dobey, but no problems on natty, so I've approved.
<dobey> alecu: you are missing something required for the gobject-introspection stuff to build
<dobey> maybe i should change that to not be an ERROR; not sure
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<ralsina> dobey: this is pretty much natty-only at least when it comes to shotwell
<ralsina> dobey: but the message is a bit confusing since it doesn't say what is missing
<dobey> yeah, it doesn't know what's missing, it just knows that GOBJECT_INTROSPECTION_CHECK failed
<ralsina> rephrasing: you are doing it so you can do the shotwell plugin, and that's for natty. It would be neat if it worked on other versions, but that's not really important right now unless it's very easy to fix.
<dobey> it works on other versions
<ralsina> dobey: it just has some mistery dependency?
 * ralsina is trying to understand the problem, really
<dobey> no
<ralsina> BTW, approved it because it Works For Me (TM)
<dobey> hrmm, well i guess it won't build on lucid as is there
<ralsina> nessita: reviews will start after mumble because I have 350MB of nightlies (yay!)
<nessita> no problem
<alecu> anybody can help testing mumble?
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<ralsina> nessita alecu thisfred vds mumble!
<alecu> ralsina, we are starting right now, aren't we?
<thisfred> uh ok
<nessita> ralsina: we're there! :-)
 * thisfred goes looking for headphones
<nessita> ralsina:  CardinalFang too?
<ralsina> Yes
<ralsina> CardinalFang: mumble!
<ralsina> vds mumble ping?
<dobey> hmm
<vds> ralsina, starting it up
<ralsina> dobey: you are welcome too, of course :-)
<ralsina> dobey: I just suspect you'll be terribly bored by it ;-)
<dobey> is it going to be long?
<ralsina> who knows. I hope not.
<thisfred> alecu, (mock) testing for messaging done, now working on notification. It's going to be pretty stupid (and brittle) but it will ensure 100% coverage of the linux specific code.
<dobey> sigh. vala is being dumb. :(
<ralsina> nessita: with your first branch I am getting u1trial crashes :-(
<nessita> ralsina: such as?
<ralsina> apport popped telling me u1trial had crashed, I clicked report bug and... nothing.
<ralsina> I may have broken my natty machine finally?
<nessita> dobey: help? ^
<ralsina> now zeitgeist-datahab crashed. I think I will restart it and try again, just in case.
<ralsina> datahub*
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> no idea
<ralsina> dobey: I'll try a couple of things and see if I can get some info or repeat the crash
<dobey> ralsina: there is probably something wrong with your python installation
<ralsina> dobey: I don't see how that could be, but I suppose it's possible.
<dobey> well, it explains multiple python things "crashing" around the same time :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes it does, it's just that I never touched the python here :-)
<ralsina> dobey: the intltool complaining about mismatched quotes is normal, right?
<ralsina> Hey, unity-2d has more things in the launcher now.
<ralsina> no crashes so far. It may have been OOM killer.
<ralsina> spoke too soon. At least apport seems to be working right
<ralsina> "The problem cannot be reported: this is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<ralsina> WTF
<dobey> well apt-get upgrade might have doen something or failed
<dobey> and yeah the mismatched quotes isn't a big problem or fatal
<ralsina> weirder: the tests are green anyway
<thisfred> alecu:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/mocky-horror-picture-show/+merge/48339
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<ralsina> dobey ping: ubuntuone-client is not building
<ralsina> dobey: it's the new vala stuff in lucid and also natty
<alecu> thisfred, lovely! reviewing.
<alecu> thisfred, remember the "notification" that was returned by show_notification and used by update_notification... are you going to do that change in a further branch?
<alecu> thisfred, oh, it's already there?
<duanedesign> conflicts that occur when a user has only one computer on his U1 account could be the file changing between the time the metadata syncs and the content syncs?
<rye> facundobatista, ^
<rye> duanedesign, i am really interested in that, i was told that conflicts are generated when client notices that server-side hash is not the same it has locally (i.e. upon upload/download md gets updated server-side hash)
<karni> How twisted is that. ActionQueue uses ActionQueueCommands that are queued in RequestQueue that takes ActionQueue as a parameter. Can't decide where to bite first.
<facundobatista> karni, and I'm changing that heavily
<facundobatista> duanedesign, shouldn't be conflicts there... better to get logs and check
<karni> facundobatista: it's you who was working on the command pool, weren't you?
<facundobatista> duanedesign, otoh, we fixed some issues in the past about that, so please check the client version
<facundobatista> karni, yes, and still working....
<karni> facundobatista: right. I decided, however, that meta/content queues are quite good idea for Android. we don't have multiple streams (not really necessary on a mobile device), and queuing makes things clean.
<karni> facundobatista: so, in the end, I decided to port that code
<facundobatista> karni, those already disappeared
<karni> facundobatista: I know. but it's because on a PC each command handles it's lifecycle on it's own, doesn't it?
<facundobatista> yes
<karni> facundobatista: Right. And I vote for one-command-at-a-time on Android :) Do you have anything to say about it? Any suggestions?
<karni> facundobatista: It's good time to talk, as I've ported other parts and the action queue is the last that I need.
<karni> that I *want ;)
<facundobatista> karni, why one command at a time?
<facundobatista> karni, why not two unlinks in parallel, for example?
<duanedesign> facundobatista: thank you
<karni> facundobatista: IRL, when do we have more then 1 unlink in parallel?
<karni> when a folder is deleted?
<karni> (or is it just 1 unlink per deleted folder?)
<nessita> ralsina: any news on the reviews?
<ralsina> nessita: almost done with the first one, sorry it took so long
<nessita> no problem, I'm glad your system now works
<karni> facundobatista: I'll head and read the merge proposal comment of yours again. The one from unleashed queues.
<ralsina> nessita: I did get two errors on the tests but it's because of the strange crashes
<ralsina> So I will approve it anyway. Not branch-related at all, it seems.
<nessita> ralsina: wanna pastebin them?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, 1 minute
<facundobatista> karni, ok
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/42743
<ralsina> Apparently the VBox extensions broke, so I have to copy by hand :-(
<ralsina> Oh, unity2d does lots of new things (the automounter works great)
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
 * thisfred holds out for unity-1d
<ralsina> thisfred: you can use 2d and close the notebook's lid!
<karni> facundobatista: all-pushing-kwargs-6 contains unleash-the-queues, doesn't it?
<thisfred> if they can do it for wolfenstein, they can do it for unity
<joshuahoover> nessita: ubuntuone-preferences from command line gives gnomekeyring.BadArgumentsError for a user...not sure what version of ubuntu
<thisfred> ralsina: closing it so that only a single line of pixels is visible will be hard :)
<ralsina> thisfred: you leave just a bit of reflected light escape and deduce from that :-)
<facundobatista> karni, yes, but other unrelated changes... maybe get https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleash-the-queues-5/+merge/48179
<karni> facundobatista: right right, thanks. I see it
<nessita> joshuahoover: I have no idea what that can be. I do know that accessing the keyring using gnomekeyring is extremely buggy  and crashy, so I only can advice to move to a newer version of ubuntu
<joshuahoover> nessita: ok, thanks!
<nessita> joshuahoover: sorry for not being of much help :-(
<joshuahoover> nessita: np, just wanted to see if it was something you knew about :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: but the keyring has tons of weird corner cases, specially with autologin
<joshuahoover> nessita: yes, sigh...
<karni> facundobatista: dang. I think your merge proposal comment was nice and descriptive, but I can't find it anymore :< (the one form unleash-the-queues)
<facundobatista> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleash-the-queues-3/+merge/46281 ?
<karni> facundobatista: perfect! thanks
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> grr
<dobey> wtf, valac is in the control file
<dobey> well, that's some ole bs
<dobey> ralsina: not sure why the buildd didn't install vala on those. weird.
<ralsina> dobey: I'm sure you will figure it out.
<ralsina> dobey: these things hardly ever come up right the first time.
<dobey> what it looks like, is that the recipe stuff pulled half of the revision or something
<dobey> oh, no
<dobey> doh
<dobey> i see
 * dobey fixes
<dobey> next builds should work
<dobey> and i just approved one of nessita's branches, so we'll have another build in a few minutes
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> wow, something on my phone has caused it to go nuts :(
<ralsina> dobey: that's the one I've been testing for an hour :-D
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> oh, well, onto the next one
<dobey> sorry :P
<ralsina> dobey: np, I was getting misterious failures anyway
<nessita> ralsina: there are 3 more in the queue, so you'll get more fun :-)
 * dobey turns off the linkedin/facebook contacts
<ralsina> nessita: he, this policy that I will review anything you guys ask is making me learn so much ;-)
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> nessita: since the first branch is approved, now I only need to merge the second one to trunk, right?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, becasue the prerequisite is already merged on my branch
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> meh, i hate finding bugs in our dependencies
 * ralsina is using hg, bzr and git every day, and they are exactly different enough to make his head hurt
<jdobrien> ralsina, like using python, javascript and c# at the same time :)
<ralsina> jdobrien: yeah, if they were MORE different I could context-switch
<ralsina> but right now I wonder why hg has multiple tips per branch and git doesn't and so on
<ralsina> Or maybe git does and it just never happened to me. git is mysterious.
<dobey> people use hg?
<ralsina> dobey: well, on googlecode it's hg or svn
<dobey> should have used svn :)
<ralsina> dobey: so I've been using hg in my after-hours project these last week
<dobey> or just move it to launchpad ;)
<ralsina> dobey: I would have, but I am not the only one in the project and... well, they wanted to be modern ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: I personally find googlecode much friendlier for a casual project. Less bureaucratic :-(
<dobey> yeah, there is a lot of nonsensical madness on launchpad
<ralsina> googlecode is like "here's a wiki, here's VCS, here's an issue tracker, start coding"
<karni> facundobatista: are downloads run in parallel in unleashed-queues ?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> learning spanish by listening to Manu Chao is probably not the best way to learn it
<beuno> it's not the worst either
<dobey> well, yeah, i could just learn from mandel
<ralsina> dobey: well, we understand what he says, at least.
<ralsina> dobey: you would only learn synonims for excrement
<karni> facundobatista: the thing is, I wouldn't want to run too many things at a time. plus, phones screen and 1 finger are somewhat less capable than nautilus and a mouse.
<ralsina> And I must say spaniards are pretty hard to understand for most spanish-speakers :-)
<karni> facundobatista: having said that, unleashed queues may be simpler - which is good. but I liked the control over queueing stuff..
<dobey> ralsina: sure, i had a much easier time understanding/reading things in BA, than I did in Barcelona
<karni> facundobatista: so I'll happily hear out what you've got to say
<ralsina> dobey: with some spaniards is like learning english from scotsmen
<dobey> hehe
<ralsina> Sure, you will sound cool, like Desmond in Lost. But understanding what you say is something else :-)
<ralsina> brodah!
<facundobatista> karni, right now Uploads and Downloads have a semaphore to not run too many of those at the same time
<dobey> ralsina: we'll have to introduce you to kevin
<karni> facundobatista: ah, perfect!
<facundobatista> karni, you may want to extend that to all commands, and may be simpler to reuse last code
 * ralsina has a terrible-enough accent already
<karni> facundobatista: this sound better every time we talk! great
<facundobatista> karni, :D
<karni> ;)
<karni> facundobatista: so, just to be sure we're on the same page, I should get unleash-the-queues-5 to get me started with the latest action_queue, is that correct?
<karni> facundobatista: or should I merge it with all-pushing-kwargs-6 (EventQueue is also important piece for me)
<facundobatista> karni, my better recomendation will be for you to wait for unleash-the-queues-6, which impacts heavily in command life cycle (making it simpler)
<facundobatista> karni, this branch should be proposed today or tomorrow...
<karni> facundobatista: I see..
 * karni tries to come up with something else to code
<karni> facundobatista: I'll be waiting for it :) It'd be cool if you could ping me when that's ready
<facundobatista> karni, ok
<ralsina> I am about to add another CPU to the natty VM. make test takes forever :-(
<dobey> ralsina: make sure whatever branch of ubuntuone-client your testing either has my fix from yesterday, or doesn't have the chane to remove test_preferences.py
<dobey> ralsina: for some reason, that bug also ended up having insane memory usage by u1trial, and made things much slower
<ralsina> dobey:  Is your fix in trunk? If it is, I have it.
<dobey> yes it is in trunk
<dobey> but if you're testing someone else's branch, they might not have the fix in their branch, if they branched before that chanage :)
<ralsina> dobey: memory usage is ok, it's just maxing one i3 core all the time
<ralsina> dobey: I branch trunk and merge the testing branch, so I should have it anyway
<dobey> ah ok
<ralsina> Besides, I have 8 freaking GBs of RAM now :-)
<karni> ralsina: my first PC-class computer had 32 megs of RAM I think. And I know Bill Gates thought nobody would ever need more than 512KB ;)
<ralsina> karni: I sold a bike to get a 286 with 640kb of RAM, two 5 1/4 floppies and no HD :-)
<karni> ralsina: That sounds awesome
<ralsina> I think I remember it being 12Mhz with a turbo button for 16Mhz of awesomeness
<karni> I mean, selling a bike for a computer. That must have been times.
<ralsina> karni: well, I am sure my biking career would have been less lucrative, so it worke out fine ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: you should get a new machine with turbo button
<ralsina> dobey: they are out there again!
<ralsina> dobey:  I saw an atom netbook with an overclock switch at the back
<karni> dobey: I had 166MMX. the turbo LED wouldn't turn off even if I pushed the turbo button multiple times ;d
<ralsina> There was a guy that would overclock customer PCs by rearranging the leds that told you the Mhz on the cabinet
<karni> ralsina: muahahahah
<dobey> ralsina: the new i7 mobile chips have "turbo boost" too
<karni> I am so tweeting this
<ralsina> dobey: I will probably get an i7 this year, if they have decent battery life. I'm not a fan of 1st generation anything
<dobey> i might if i can find a suitable form factor laptop
<ralsina> karni, what's your twitter?
<karni> ralsina: I just @ at you ;) mkarnicki
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> there, followed :-)
<dobey> man
<karni> ralsina: ^^
<ralsina> dobey: for you that means a 6" i7 right?
<dobey> i wish the weather would stay like this for the next 2 months
<dobey> ralsina: ideally, 8 or 9
<dobey> ralsina: but 8 or 9 with high resolution
<dobey> not that 800x480 bollocks
<ralsina> I would love a 9" with decent performance and at least 1280x1024 or something like that
<ralsina> I miss 4:3 screens
<ralsina> Somuch vertical space!
<dobey> 1920x108 would be nice
<dobey> on 9"
<ralsina> 108? That's radical widescreen ;-)
<dobey> 1080
<ralsina> I don't think we are getting that on9" for a couple of years. At least at a reasonable cost
<dobey> i don't see why not
<ralsina> dobey: because 9" are expected to be cheap andultra densedisplays are expensive
<dobey> well, aside from the fact that companies aren't producing 9" 1080p LCD/LED panels, because they think they won't sell
<dobey> ralsina: they aren't that expensive
<ralsina> Same reason apple isnot making a 300+ dpi ipad 2 this year :-)
<dobey> ralsina: and the larger screens are usually cheaper
<ralsina> dobey: yes, the expensive thing is pixel density, not quantity
<dobey> not really
<dobey> they don't even make 1920x1200 15" screens any more, and those weren't very expensive
<ralsina> dobey: notebooks or desktop monitors?
<dobey> notebook
<dobey> i wish they made them like that for workstation
<ralsina> the 15" notebooks are supposed to be dirt cheap too
<ralsina> That's why they get crap screens
<dobey> they are now
<ralsina> The "premium" notebooks are 12" and17"
<dobey> dell used to have a 1920x1200 15" laptop though
<dobey> and it wasn't really expensive
<ralsina> dell's adamo is not a terrible notebook and is not expensive anymore.  If they only had warranty on Argentina...
<karni> vds: how's REST coming along :)?
<ralsina> All dell's 15" are now 1366x768 => crap
<dobey> hell
<dobey> i would be happy if i could buy ONLY a 9" 1080p AM-OLED panel
<dobey> i would make my own laptop case and shove some other hardware in it
<dobey> because i am awesome like that
<dobey> sigh, i fixed the one problem with the nightlies
<dobey> and now, another one :(
<dobey> it's going to take me like 6 hours to remove my linkedin/fb accounts from my phone i guess :(
<dobey> hrmm, and i really need to apt-get upgrade my workstation, and reboot it and muck with these dram settings so i can tell the ocz guy they don't work, so i can hopefully get my rma
<ralsina> chad ping
<ralsina> Oops, CardinalFang ping :-)
<dobey> oh yay, it built on natty
<dobey> but not on m or l
<dobey> doh
<ralsina> nessita: test failure in the lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/add-subscribed-to-shares branch: https://pastebin.canonical.com/42753/
<ralsina> This is on natty +nightlies
<nessita> ralsina: alredy fixed, please re pull
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> (I noticied a few minutes ago)
<dobey> doh and lucid has some other issues
<dobey> bother.
<dobey> and i could do without all this wind here
<CardinalFang> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi chad
<ralsina> I wanted to know ifyou made any progress with the replication problem
<dobey> alecu: ping
<dobey> alecu: you still do primary development on maverick?
<alecu> dobey, yes. And testing on natty.
<dobey> alecu: when you do 'make -C libsyncdaemon' in ubuntuone-client trunk, do you get a SyncDaemon-1.0.gir built?
<alecu> let me check
<CardinalFang> ralsina, I'm pretty sure it works.  I'm verifying for release now.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: oh, that's GREAT news
<Chipaca> ah!
<Chipaca> CardinalFang:  not in nightlies even yet?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I saw you say "HTTP 400".  I don't know what to make of that yet.
<dobey> Chipaca: the nightlies should have the fixes yes
<Chipaca> I just pulled the nightlies and am getting a traceback
<Chipaca> (first the 400, and now a traceback, both with the nightlies)
<dobey> or well should have the code, whether it works or not i don't know :)
<Chipaca> ah, but maybe it's my disabling of stats that broke it. forgot to turn that back on. gimme a sec.
<alecu> dobey, it does not generate any .gir files
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<dobey> alecu: and you have ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies deb-src listed in software-properties-gtk?
<alecu> dobey, oh, the deb-src were disabled
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: is there a way to force a replication, or do i have to wait 10 minutes?
<alecu> dobey, I'll try right now.
<dobey> alecu: re-enable it and apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client and try please :)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, you have to wait, or kill "desktopcouch-service"
<Chipaca> *gasp*
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ok, some progress, but then it died
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: sorry, it didn't die, but something tracebacked
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'll be quiet now and upload the full log when it says it's done
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, er, well, a traceback isn't necessarily bad.  I'm catching exceptions and logging them in a few places.
 * CardinalFang waits.
<Chipaca> ServerError: (500, ('json_encode', '{bad_term,<0.267.0>}'))
<Chipaca> ^ that one does seem bad-ish :)
<CardinalFang> Ah. That's probably bad.
<Chipaca> the others are db_not_founds, which don't seem too bad.
<CardinalFang> HTTP 500 from couchdb could mean corrupted DB.
<CardinalFang> It's not likely something I could fix, in any case.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: https://pastebin.canonical.com/42761/
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: was it /_all_docs?with_documents=1 ? (to get everything in a db)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, the rest looks normal.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, that looks right, or very close to it.
 * Chipaca reads the api docs
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: include_docs
<CardinalFang> Ah, right.
<Chipaca> and =true :)
<nessita> dobey: newly user created in natty, started the desktop session for the first time, added computer to U1, and U1 is not in the shortcut section from nautilus (left panel, bottom half, next to Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos and Downloads)
<Chipaca> so, I'm able to get all the docs fine
<Chipaca> what's tripping couchdb up?
<dobey> ah, launchpad's exceptional use of <blink>
<Chipaca> dobey: ?!?
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, don't know.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, are you talking to rayas or couchdb.one.u.c?
<dobey> Chipaca: file a bug and watch the pulsing "Thank you for your bug report" info box
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: to couchdb.one.u.c
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2f651%2f2bd%2f11/contacts/_all_docs?include_docs=true
<ralsina>  gack, my notebook crawled for 15 minutes and suddenly snapped back to life
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, check local also.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: local didn't have a contacts prior to this; now it has one with no records other than _design
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<nessita> ralsina: how are the  reviews coming? can I help you somehow?
<ralsina> nessita: it just takes forever to run the tests
<ralsina> I amfinishing second branch in a few mintes, I hope
<nessita> yeah, I've noticed that too, since a few weeks now
<dobey> hmm
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, want to go to #couchdb and fish for answers?
<CardinalFang> Oh, you're already there.
<dobey> verterok: it seems like dbus-daemon does not want to be run on lucid :(
<verterok> dobey: it used to run ok in the with the old runner
<verterok> s/in the//
<dobey> verterok: the way dbus-daemon is started has not really changed :(
<verterok> oh
<dobey> anyway, i am looking
<dobey> running dbus-daemon on the command line it is not wanting to start
<dobey> oh
<dobey> crap
<dobey> ok, will have a fix shortly
<dobey> verterok: can you report a bug against ubuntuone-dev-tools please?
<verterok> sure
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> dobey, now I get errors while running valac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561570/
<dobey> grr, dbus-daemon
<verterok> dobey: #712086
<dobey> alecu: ok, the nightlies have the same error. can you help me debug that in a few minutes (as soon as i fix this devtools issue)
<verterok> bug #712086 maybe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712086 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "dbus-daemon fails to start (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712086
<alecu> dobey, sure
<dobey> great
<ralsina> nessita: I have to take a break to pick my kid. I am still running the tests on the 3rd branch, I looked at the code, and if all goes well I will approve it in a while when I come back.
<nessita> ralsina: awesome, thanks
<ralsina> hey, it finished! another +1 for you :-)
<nessita> yey!
<dobey> verterok: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-dbus-lucid/+merge/48380
<verterok> dobey: k, thanks!
<dobey> anyone else want to give a second review on that? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-dbus-lucid/+merge/48380
<dobey> nessita: maybe you could real quick? :)
<nessita> dobey: already testing it, at least to confirm it keeps working on maverick
<nessita> I'm running client tests pointing devtools to this branch
<ralsina> eod for me. have nice evening!
<kieppie> howdy
<kieppie> anyone online?
<kieppie> hi guys. is anyone able to give me some insight into UbuntuOne, such as why there's no notification icon? (installing from PPA now)
<dobey> there is no notification icon because we got rid of the tray applet a couple releases ago.
<dobey> which PPA are you installing from?
<kieppie> hey dobey: I'm installing from: ppa:rye/ubuntuone-extras . I'd like the U1 indicator applet for the same reason I'd use the DropBox one: so see what the sync status is, space, & to *explicitly* force a sync
<kieppie> dobey: I use U1 on several machines (of course), sometimes next to each other, and I'd like to ensure the sync is up-to-date before disconnecting, especially w stuff like my keepass DB I'm migrating there
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i think that creates an application indicator, so you would need to have the application indicators applet on your panel for it to show up when you run it
<kieppie> dobey: yip. which was present in earlier versions, but not any more, which doesn't make much sense
<dobey> i'm not sure what you mean by that
<dobey> earlier versions of what?
<kieppie> dobey: I was an early adopter of U1 when it was 1st released, but didn't use it for a while. I've started using it again recently & notices the notification-area status-icon  missing, which seems by design, but I do not understand why such a decision has make, or why there is no setting available to enable the icon/staus to be shown
<dobey> because it is an area of huge controversy, and we really shouldn't need to have one anyway. it was always planned that the tray icon would go away, and we would improve integration with the rest of the system
<dobey> there will be some similar features in 11.04 again though, as there will be integration with the unity launcher, messaging menu, etc... to help provide better information
<kieppie> I understand that changing accepted functions cause controversy, but what I do not understand is removing functionality without providing the aforementioned integration first. I can get used to changes (goodness knows I do with each release), but what I do not understand is what the new way is of doing the old thing
<kieppie> unity laucnher integration I can dig. makes sense.
<alecu> thisfred, approved your branch.
<kieppie> it's the inter-release leap without that tool that troubling
<thisfred> alecu thx, awesome!
<alecu> thisfred, remember that "notification" that was returned by show_notification and was required as parameter by update_notification... are you going to move that to Notifcation.self in a further branch?
<thisfred> alecu: I could do that, but then you can't use the same object to send/update multiple notifications easily...
<thisfred> Don't know if that's a use case
<alecu> thisfred, oh, I was planning on creating a new Notification object for each notification...
<thisfred> of course, as it is, update does not really need to be on the class
<alecu> I thought the api would look nicer
<alecu> but anyway, its a minor detail... so don't worry.
<thisfred> alecu: let's see when we use it a lot if it's easier one way or the other, it's easy enough to fix
<alecu> perfect
<dobey> alright, i'm out
<dobey> later all
<thisfred> bye dobey
<nessita> bye everybody!
<vds> karni, it is going ok
#ubuntuone 2011-02-03
<JamesTait> Gooooooooooooood morning #ubuntuone!
<duanedesign> hello JamesTait
<JamesTait> Hey duanedesign. :)
<duanedesign> hmm, never seen someone able to so this (add the same directory twice) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675247
<duanedesign> anyone have any ideas to remedy?
<zyga> hi
<zyga> why is ubuntu one appearing under messaging indicator in natty now?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> dobey: is tarmac running? I have a u1client branch approved 20 min ago and has the commit message set
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> hello zyga
<zyga> duanedesign, hello
<ralsina> zyga: it was changed a few days ago.
<ralsina> zyga: I have the reason here, somewhere ;-)
<nessita> dobey: branch merged now, thanks
<duanedesign> helloo everyone and good morning
<nessita> hi duanedesign
<nessita> ralsina: hey! you +1'd https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/share-subscription-ops/+merge/48170 but didn't actually approved it :-)
<duanedesign> rye: was getting caught up on answering the U1 questions on the forums and I came across this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675247
<duanedesign> had never seen that before so thought I would mention it FWIW :)
<ralsina> zyga: I think it was because we wanted to be in the same menu on all supported versions (l,m,n) and we can't change the "me" menu in lucid. Also, because we are redoing notifications, and it makes more sense there.
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> nessita: that's what happens when I do things standing up and in a hurry
<nessita> hehehe
<rye> duanedesign, wow
<ralsina> nessita: there!
<rye> nessita, do you remember having 2 udfs of the same name?
<nessita> rye: yes, I do. u1sdtool --refresh-folders fixed it
<zyga> ralsina, I see - out of curiosity is there any design document for that
<rye> duanedesign, ^
<nessita> there were not 2 udfs in the server
<nessita> but only in local metadata
<ralsina> zyga: not one document that has everything yet, I think
<ralsina> alecu should know better
<duanedesign> ohhhh
<duanedesign> ok, i will edit my post
<nessita> duanedesign: thanks!
<duanedesign> thanks rye  nessita
<duanedesign> :)
<zyga> ralsina, cool, I'm always eager to see what u1 comes up with next :-)
<ralsina> zyga: alecu and thisfred did a whole thing about notifications that's gonna be great once we have full unity support
<ralsina> zyga: may be there for the next alpha
<zyga> I'm looking forward to it
<alecu> hello mundo!
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I really need some reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-708018
<ralsina> alecu: checking!
<ralsina> alecu: it's not proposed?
<ralsina> Oh, found it
<nessita> alecu: on it
<ralsina> alecu: the apps menu in unity-2d is borked, what's the name of the users and groups app to start it from a terminal?
<alecu> ralsina, looking for it
<alecu> ralsina, on maverick it's users-admin
<ralsina> alecu: same on natty. Doing it now :-)
<nessita> alecu: can "/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/" be replaced by the constant in the test file?
<nessita> or is it any ramdom string?
<alecu> nessita, my bad, fixing
<alecu> nessita, moved all dbus object paths strings as constants. just pushed.
<ralsina> alecu: I can't test it on natty because I can't create users. Seems to work on maverick
<alecu> ralsina, cool. I've tested it mostly on natty, so don't worry.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> I am not 100% sure if I did things right, but that's why we have two reviewers policy ;-)
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: right, throw the fardo at me :-P
<ralsina> nessita: would you please look after my fardo? ;-)
<nessita> hehehe
<ralsina> nessita: I did an honest review, really. I am just not trusting myself on this one too much.
<nessita> I was kidding
<ralsina> The pace of unity-2d changes is kinda scary. Because the direction of change is not exactly always towards "working" these days
<ralsina> It's like if every day I am logging into a different desktop :-)
<ralsina> Today it was "hey, we are a desktop with no apps"
<nessita> alecu: am I sleepy or def get_collection_by_alias(self, alias): don't use the 'alias'  param?
<nessita> alecu: should 'alias' be used instead of DEFAULT_LABEL?
<alecu> nessita, juas!
<alecu> nessita, I was too sleepy finishing that yesterday :P
<alecu> nessita, I'm adding a new test for that, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: thank you
<nessita> alecu: I will pause the review and restart after your new push
<alecu> nessita, well, the fact is that get_collection_by_alias ended up being only used by the tests... so I'll remove that to make the change smaller.
<ralsina> alecu nessita CardinalFang thisfred dobey vds: standup in 9'
<alecu> ack
<nessita> alecu: ok
<thisfred> yoyoyo
<vds> ack
<nessita> thisfred: tútútú
<ralsina> nessita: you busy? ;-)
<thisfred> sísísí
<nessita> :-P
<alecu> nessita, fixed and pushed.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<alecu> me
<nessita> me
<vds> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> CardinalFang: stand up?
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: worked on bug #708018 so a keyring is created also if no default keyring is found at all
<alecu> TODO: finish big branch to rate limit notifications
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> HATE: debugging DBus code
<alecu> LOVE: DBus pseudo-unit-integration tests
<alecu> NOTE: I'm taking friday and monday off. See you on tuesday!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708018 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with IndexError in prompt_handle(): list index out of range (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708018
<alecu> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: Chased reviewers. Debugged syncdaemon metadata weirdness. Landed a couple of branches, 2 more to come.
<nessita> Added fronted support (u1sdtool) for subscribing/unsubscribing from shares. 3rd party API's call. Reviews. Some bug triage.
<nessita> TODO: Chase reviewers. Share subscribe IRL testing (already started, yey!). Reviews.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> LOVE: Fridays
<nessita> NEXT: vds
<vds> DONE: started ninth branch for #701029
<vds> TODO: url testing now, found a couple of small bugs, once  fixed the REST APIs are close do be done
<vds> BLOCKED: still nope, but I need DAL to support uploading of files
<thisfred> DONE: Mock testing branch | discussed and investigated API bugs
<thisfred> TODO: Discuss with alecu what we need to do to wrap up msging/notifications, and do it | start API work
<thisfred> BLOCKED: Nope
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey!
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 712068, bug 712086, nightlies fixes
<dobey> λ TODO: fix nightlies, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712068 in ubuntuone-client "libsyncdaemon GIR build broken on Lucid due to invalid arg (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712068
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712086 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "dbus-daemon fails to start (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712086
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<dobey> ralsina: go
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<ralsina> sorry, doorbell
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, did my canonicaladmin work, more research for sprint, several calls.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> comments!
<nessita> weekly meeting in 1:10 hrs
<nessita> ahve your mumble setup and ready to go!
<nessita> also, have*
<nessita> anyone else?
<nessita> dobey: was tarmac having any issue this morning or was just a slow merge?
<ralsina> CardinalFang reported yesterday that DC replication on natty is working, but I am not so sure because of other reported problems
<ralsina> So I want to check that out today on the call
<nessita> is replication working for Chipaca?
<ralsina> nessita: those are the other reported problems ;-)
<ralsina> They were talking as I left yesterday
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> so, eom?
<nessita> eom!
<Chipaca> nessita: replication is working for me except for one database which throws a json encoding error
<Chipaca> even with 1.0.2 (which otherwise worked fine)
<nessita> Chipaca: is it a 'common' database (contacts, bookmarks) or a customized one?
<Chipaca> nessita: I'm not sure how/why that makes a difference :)
<dobey> nessita: i doubt it was having a problem
<nessita> Chipaca: just curious
<nessita> dobey: ack
<Chipaca> nessita: the one that trips up is contacts
<dobey> nessita: and i don't see anything in logs
<dobey> grr, why would urlencode tell me a string isn't a string!
<alecu> dobey, urlencode may not work right with unicode strings
<alecu> dobey, "TypeError: not a valid non-string sequence or mapping object" ???
<dobey> yeah, TypeError
<dobey> i just switched to using quote() instead
<dobey> which is what i should be using anyway i just realized
<alecu> dobey, right. urlencode takes a dict or a list of 2-tuples to build a query string.
<dobey> because urlencode is for foo=bar
<dobey> of course, now i have another problem :(
<dobey> quote seems to return %2B, but the DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS ends up with %2b, after i pass in the quoted string for the address :(
<dobey> guess i need to unquote in the test
<CardinalFang> Good morning, all.  I'm sorry I missed stand-up meeting.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, so, my 1.0.2 didn't do any better?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: I'm about to approve your branch but there is an issue, that may be fixed in another branch
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: correct
<alecu> nessita, tell me
<nessita> alecu: I was prompted to set a password for the keyring. I didn't do it right way because I was looking at the terminal for the debug messages. When I add it (1 minute later), the ussoc login screen was already saying 'Did not received a reply blabla' (the standard dbus time out error)
<nessita> so it seems like we have a small window to unlock the keyring
<nessita> window of time, I mean :-)
<nessita> I can get you some logs
<dobey> can i get a couple of quick reviews?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-lucid-build/+merge/48383
<dobey> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/escape+tmpdir/+merge/48480
<alecu> nessita, hmmm. yes, I want logs.
<alecu> nessita, anyway: I don't see a way around that.
<alecu> nessita, and we surely must have that error in all previous versions.
<alecu> nessita, so we better fix that in another branch.
<nessita> right
<nessita> approved
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<alecu> nessita, the fix for bug 708018 has landed. Do we still have a chance to make a release?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708018 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with IndexError in prompt_handle(): list index out of range (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708018
<nessita> alecu: nopes for a2, pitti told me they were not going to make another build. But I'll make the release and that will enter as an update
<alecu> cool
<dobey> well a2 release is today
<dobey> so yeah
<nessita> right
<nessita> all: weekly meeting in 15'!
<nessita> ralsina: weekly meeting!
<ralsina> nessita: logging
<nessita> CardinalFang: weekly meeting? not sure if you have to/will attend
<ralsina> CardinalFang: ping, please come to mumble, last one for you :-)
<CardinalFang> Okay.
<dobey> i need a few minutes
<ralsina> chad, I forgot to ask you about DC syncing on natty!
<ralsina> Sorry, that was why I wanted you on the call and it completely escaped me
<ralsina> CardinalFang: ^^
<MoshJosh> Is anyone available to answer a (probably basic) question about Ubuntu One mobile that I can't seem to find the answer to in the faq?
<dobey> MoshJosh: just ask and if someone knows, they will answer :)
<MoshJosh> Thanks, dobey.  :D  It's a pretty basic thing . .but . . I'm currently on the free plan re: storage.  Ubuntu One mobile says I can stream all of my music from my PC . . . BUT . . What happens if I have more than 2GB of music?  Will I also need to buy a 20 pack or is music treated differently?
<dobey> if you want to upload more than 2GB you will have to purchase more storage space, yes
<dobey> you will be able to buy more music on the u1 music store, but you can't separately upload more data than you have space fore
<dobey> for
<MoshJosh> So, music isn't truly streamed from my pc, but it's synched with and streamed from the cloud?
<beuno> MoshJosh, correct
<MoshJosh> Thanks. :D  That was simple (and what I suspected)!
<thisfred> can i get a 2nd review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/mocky-horror-picture-show/+merge/48339 pretty please?
<nessita> thisfred: I'll do it
<thisfred> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
<nessita> thisfred: could you please https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/yield-around/+merge/48504 ? all the diff lines are the same: changing the call to vm.add_share to yield vm.add_share since now it returns a deferred
<thisfred> sure thing
<thisfred> nessita: I think I only see changes to tests, so the tests were broken, but no code was changed?
<nessita> thisfred: can I please ask you to fix some of the docstrings? there are some like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562089/ that should be reformatted to the PEP-258 docstring syntax, which is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562093/
<thisfred> nessita: Sure. I just never know what to do when the one line description won't fit
<nessita> thisfred: if the docstring doesn't fir one line you need to do a multiline one
<thisfred> Right, but I mean, what If I can't fit the short description in one line?
<nessita> thisfred: regarding your question, the code was changed on a former branch, that landed yesterday. And no code was broken since in the tests, the add_share thing returns immediately since is kinda faked, so the tests are still passing (but we need to use the API correctly)
<nessita> thisfred: you should, is a summary
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> if it doesn't fit one line is not a summary
<thisfred> right, ok, I'll try :)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> thisfred: in your particular case, you can change:
<nessita> When message is sent with icon, libnotify receives the proper calls.
<nessita> to
<nessita> 'libnotify receives the proper calls after message with icon is sent'
<nessita> 'libnotify is called properly after message with icon is sent'
<nessita> that should fit
<thisfred> but it's semantically different :) Anyway, I'll figure something out. It's test method's so it's not as crucial as real methods
<thisfred> methods
<thisfred> nessita: r831 pushed
<nessita> ack
<nessita> thisfred: I'm running tests now, after that you get my +1
<ralsina_lunch> nessita +1
 * CardinalFang plans lunch to avoid all the chinese-new-year celebration road blocks.
<nessita> thisfred: approved
<thisfred> gracias!
<nessita> de nada!
<dobey> can i please get a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-lucid-build/+merge/48383 ?
<thisfred> dobey: +1d
<dobey> yay
<dobey> hopefully nightlies can build again on lucid
<doctormo> Is desktopcouch/cdb able to store trees of info in records? I presumed so since it's json, but I should know before I make my tool depend on it.
<beuno> doctormo, you mean nested values?
<beuno> anything json, it'll store, yes
<doctormo> beuno: yes
<doctormo> ok great, thanks. How are you beuno?
<beuno> doctormo, can't complain. You?
<doctormo> beuno: I can't complain... otherwise I'd never do anything else ;-)
 * beuno understands
<doctormo> how's Ubuntu-One? you working on it still?
<beuno> yeap yeap, pushing web and mobile forward
<beuno> it's going well, lots of excitement with growth
<beuno> and the next year's worth of features will be *awesome*  :)
<doctormo> beuno: Did you see any of the complaints around mobile? that the structure of your current offering will sap Canonical's ability to invest in Ubuntu<->phone syncin
<beuno> doctormo, didn't see any
<beuno> phone syncing in what sense?
<beuno> contacts?  pictures?
<beuno> files?
<doctormo> The basics, data access to android was mentioned. I think people are worried that their phones are going to have a big fat troll guarding the bridge between syncing their data.
<doctormo> Demanding money
<beuno> it's a valid concern
<beuno> we have a plan  :)
<doctormo> Yes, but is it holistic ;-)
<beuno> I think that should be addressed within the next ~4-6 months
<beuno> (the concerns about a money troll in the middle)
<doctormo> beuno: nothing you can make public yet?
<beuno> it's not the business model we want to use, so things are going to shift a bit
<beuno> not yet
<beuno> but pretty soon
<doctormo> Sounds promising, I guess the base idea will be that you want a nice clean 'buy this product' system instead of the current 'buy this, or this completely unrelated thing'
<beuno> right
<beuno> I think the best way to walk this line is to offer "added value" instead of adding a toll booth in between places
<beuno> IMHO, most of those concerns will be gradually addressed as manage to roll out more of the stuff we're working on
<beuno> if not, please continue bringing it up  :)
<doctormo> beuno: Who's currently the big gun for u1 not elliot is off somewhere?
<doctormo> now*
<beuno> doctormo, Chipaca replaced Elliot
<beuno> and cparrino replaced Jane
<doctormo> Fascinating,
<beuno> so Chipaca is more engineering, and cparrino is overall strategy
 * Chipaca grins evily
<mr_chris> I'm having difficult with syncing Tomboy notes through Ubuntu One on every computer I try it on, even computers where it was working fine previously with no changes recently made. The error I get is "Synchronization failed with the following exception: String was not recognized as a valid DateTime."
<doctormo> I wonder, is it possible to use desktop couch and sync to a different kind of service?
<doctormo> Or should I use couchdb and my own set of service code?
<dobey> doctormo: you can sync to anything that supports the couchdb replication i guess
<doctormo> dobey: If I have a set of records and no server code yet and I want to sync those records from server the desktop and back.
<doctormo> What technology would you pick.
<dobey> what do you mean by records?
<dobey> mr_chris: that sounds like one of the notes has some html in it. is there only one note that is missing on https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ ?
<mr_chris> dobey: This started when I edited a not directly on the ubuntu one website. I've since deleted all notes I've edited through there and I still have the problem.
<doctormo> dobey: id driven variable structured dictionaries.
<mr_chris> dobey: I did not directly enter any HTML into a note.
<dobey> doctormo: all text? large sets of data?
<doctormo> Small sets, some text, some emums, some sub-dicts, some lists.
<dobey> mr_chris: ok, i'm not sure. i just know that there is some issue related to parsing some notes, and you seem to be hitting it. if you run tomboy --debug in a terminal you might be able to get more info (but make sure you strip out any oauth tokens/private info before you paste it anywhere)
<ralsina> EOD for me, kid's back at home. See you all tomorrow.
<dobey> doctormo: are those things you said other than text, represented as text, or a binary blob?
<dobey> cheers ralsina
<doctormo> dobey: It's python, it's not encoded yet. Consider it a big python structure.\
<dobey> if it's small records representable in json, i don't see why one wouldn't use desktopcouch
<doctormo> dobey: ok, so now we have that. I'd like to sync the data to my own server and have changes made on the server sink back to the user.
<mr_chris> dobey: debug output from sync http://pastebin.com/HZRq5XwA
<dobey> doctormo: ok, then you need to write the code to do that
<dobey> mr_chris: hrmm, so i was wrong. the --debug output actually seems to be *less* useful :(
<doctormo> dobey: So use couchdb but don't use desktopcouch?
<dobey> doctormo: desktopcouch isn't a database. it's a thin wrapper on top of couchdb to provide useful things for per-user applications. if you don't use desktopcouch, you're pretty much going to have to rewrite most of what it does anyway
<mr_chris> dobey: Looks like I'll be copying and pasting my notes from the website, taking my best guess at what my notebook structure was since tomboy web doesn't show those, and be setting up my own webdav server.
<mr_chris> dobey: Thanks for trying.
<dobey> sure
<dobey> sorry i couldn't be more help :(
<doctormo> dobey: It's python anyway, so not too much of a problem. Thanks for your help.
<nessita> bye all!
<Fury1> Hi, I don't see the birthdays from my contacts stored in ubuntuone in my evolution calender. Is this function missing or is there something wrong with my settings? Is see birthdays from local contacts.
<dobey> you mean on contacts you copied over from somewhere that already had birthdays defined?
<Fury1> I copied my local Adressbook to the ubuntuone adressbook an deleted the local version. I just made a local entry to test, if birthdays are shown at all
<dobey> oh
<dobey> in the calendar
<dobey> actually, i don't know if the evolution calendar pulls birthdays from other address books
<Fury1> It's an evolution problem and not a ubuntuone problem?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/495377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495377 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution Birthday Calendar Doesn`t show Ubuntu One contacts birthdays (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 20)" [Low,Incomplete]
<dobey> i just found that
<dobey> Fury1: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Fury1> maverick amd64
<dobey> ah-hah
<dobey> Fury1: in the address book view, if you right click on "Ubuntu One" and open properties, is "[] Use in Birthday & Anniversaries calendar" checked?
<Fury1> Was unchecked. Now it works. Thank you for your help!
<dobey> Fury1: no problem!
<boxingsquirrel> anyone know anything about the ubuntu one api?
<dobey> which part specifically?
#ubuntuone 2011-02-04
<boxingsquirrel> dobey: sorry I didn't reply to you earlier (had other stuff). I'm interested in, to start, a way to just list files
<dobey> i don't think we have an API that just lists all files, but you can get the lists of shares and volumes and use standard filesystem APIs to list the ones that are subscribed to and downloaded.
<boxingsquirrel> what url/fields are required to list shares & volumes (and then I'll work from there)?
<dobey> if you're talking about the REST API, I am not sure. there is a DBus API to talk to ubuntuone-syncdaemon that can list those, though
<boxingsquirrel> unfortunately I'm looking at doing this on mobile…are the REST apis documented anywhere?
<dobey> i'm not sure how well they're documented yet. i'm not working on that part. is this on android you're doing things?
<boxingsquirrel> iOS actually…there's already an Android app but not a general-purpose app for iOS
<dobey> boxingsquirrel: you should come back earlier in the day when the mobile hackers are around, and talk to them. :)
<boxingsquirrel> I will tomorrow. Thanks for all the help.
<dobey> sure :)
<skooz20111> captcha solution cant make them out ?
<skooz20111> signing up for ubuntu one
<JamesTait> Good morning, Angels! Happy Friday!
<karni> Good morning everybody! Hello JamesTait :D !
<karni> quite silent here today
<beuno> karni, it's Friday!
<karni> beuno: it it holiday in Argentina ;D?
<karni> *is it
 * karni chuckles
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<beuno> heh
<karni> beuno: Another day, another challenge ;D
<beuno> it's still early
<karni> oh right! ^ ^
<duanedesign> woke up to a broken water main in my front yard :\
<karni> duanedesign: :<
<duanedesign> what a mess
<karni> facundobatista: awesome job with the action_queue.py
<karni> facundobatista: I'm seeing some references to markers -- will you be working on getting rid of them? (I think I read somewhere you planned on doing that) If that question doesnt make sense, sorry :)
<karni> beuno: I got up at 6AM today xD (to revise for the exam. I got B+ hehe)
<beuno> heh
<beuno> go karni!
<karni> \o/
<thisfred> ralsina: not 100% sure I will make standup, there's a plumber coming over, and I'm not sure how much of my attention it will take to keep the dog from distracting him
<thisfred> ralsina: nm, he's off to get some parts, so I'm available
<nessita> hello crowd!
<nessita> 6 minutes to the stand up! /me ran to be in time
<karni> hi nessita
<nessita> Hi karni, how are you?
<dobey> hmm
<karni> nessita: quite good. middle of exam session, but handling it fine. porting python to Java is hell to be honest, Python is way too cool ;]
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<vds> me
<thisfred> DONE: landed mock test branch, reviews, discussed remaining work with alecu
<thisfred> oops
<nessita> thisfred: wait!
<nessita> dobey, CardinalFang?
<dobey> me
<nessita> all: ralsina called me this morning letting me know that he may be late for the stand up
<nessita> we should go ahead with it and he will read the backlog later
<nessita> CardinalFang: say me :-)
<nessita> ok, thisfred, go!
<thisfred> DONE: landed mock test branch, reviews, discussed remaining work with alecu
<thisfred> TODO: land alecu's branch and wrap up remaining bugs | API work
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> nessita: yo!
<nessita> DONE: landed most of the branches for bug #708335, still pending one review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/share-subscribe-dbus
<nessita> TODO: fix bug #712528, maybe start with u1cp UI to manage shares
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708335 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add subscription capabilities to shares (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708335
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712528 in ubuntuone-client "Subscribing to a RO share with me will not download the content (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712528
<nessita> NEXT: vds
<vds> DONE: ninth branch for #701029 landed, tenth started
<vds> TODO: more url testing
<vds> BLOCKED: nope, last day on this and then to w&m
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 712497, research .pth install, found nasty automake bug, changed tarmac to run every 30 minutes due to very slow u1-client tests
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712497 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Nightlies fail to build due to dbus-daemon failure (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712497
<dobey> λ TODO: shotwell plug-in research, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> any comments?
<nessita> ok, eom it is :-)
<nessita> thanks everyone!
<karni> vds: what is w&m if I may ask :)?
<nessita> karni: web and mobile
<karni> nessita: aah :)
<nessita> karni: beuno is borrowing vds for some time
<karni> nessita: ack
<CardinalFang> DONE: landed desktopcouch package in distro.  Found Chipaca's complaint is not in desktopcouch, or python-couchdb, or couchdb, but in Erlang; patched erlang locally.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Test erlang package and give to Chipaca for testing. android-music debug server settings.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> Also DONE: Marked a bunch of bugs as fix-released.
<facundobatista> karni, thanks! Maybe markers will dissappear in the future; they're not really needed anymore after pathlocking (but you can not just remove it, more work is needed)
<karni> facundobatista: ack :) thanks
 * dobey wonders if there's an irc channel to argue about automake in
<karni> I need to print this stuff..
<karni> Never thought I would be holding the syncdaemon in my hand.
<dobey> doh, and alecu is on holiday today
<CardinalFang> karni, shake it real hard to get the bugs out.
<karni> CardinalFang: you're talking about U1F?
<karni> CardinalFang: a oh, I get it ;D
<karni> hahaha
<beuno> we should totally implement that. Shake the phone to fix problems
 * karni laughs
<karni> beuno: he meant the paper copy of SD I'm holding right now :)
<karni> this is challenging..
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: OHAI. CAN I HAZ PACKAGEZ?
<karni> Chipaca: I fell of my chair when I read that. I seriously enjoy this working environment ;D
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, okay, soon.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: \o/
<Chipaca> karni: mind you coccis, you'll be using it a lot
<Chipaca> *your
<karni> Chipaca: ;)
<karni> Chipaca: (I had to google that to understand it jajaja)
<gord> hi all, running latest natty and ubuntuone-syncdaemon has gone out of control. eating up all the cpu it can, dies then respawns (can see the PID changing in top). any ideas?
<Chipaca> gord: you have come to the right place.
<Chipaca> gord: what does apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-client say?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ^ maybe of interest to you
<gord> Installed: 1.5.3-0ubuntu3
<Chipaca> pfibiger: nice post
<Chipaca> gord: do you have debug enabled? otherwise, let's turn that on so we have debugging info
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, sorry it's taking so long.  pbuilder hates me today.
<gord> Chipaca, might do, does it generate a bunch of log files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ ?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: no problem
<Chipaca> gord: the files don't change, but the amount of info in them does
<Chipaca> gord: they're rotated, so it shouldn't get to be a huge issue unless you're very tight on space
<gord> Chipaca, right yeah, i'm just wondering if i already have it turned on from some previous problem i have :)
<Chipaca> gord: you can check ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<Chipaca> gord: or, grep DEBUG ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.conf
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> syncdaemon.log i mean
<Chipaca> :)
<gord> debug=True :)
<Chipaca> gord: ok
<Chipaca> gord: now, could you pastebin or email me syncdaemon.log? (it will list all or at least some of your filenames, so if that's sensitive info for you, don't pastebin it)
<gord> Chipaca, syncdaemon or syncdaemon-debug.log ? non of them have any references to my files though
<Chipaca> gord: I think just syncdaemon, but check the date in them just in case
<gord> Chipaca, syncdaemon.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562590/
<gord> the last entry in there is the approximate time i last restarted this system
<Chipaca> gord: could you pastebin syncdaemon.conf?
<gord> Chipaca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/562591/
<Chipaca> gord: and syncdaemon-debug is old?
<gord> Chipaca, nope, brand new, constantly being updated with the same line over and over (guessing because syncdeamon keeps dying) "2011-02-04 15:37:17,542 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.tritcask - DEBUG - loading entries from hint of: /home/gord/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask/129656689206031.inactive.tritcask-v1.data"
<Chipaca> verterok: ping
<verterok> Chipaca: pong
<Chipaca> verterok: ^
<Chipaca> gord: could you open a terminal and do
<verterok> Chipaca: looking
<Chipaca> gord: killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<verterok> Chipaca: do we have logs?
<Chipaca> gord: and pastebin the output of that
<Chipaca> verterok: yes ... or, no. The logs exist, but say nothing, despite debug being enabled
<Chipaca> verterok: syncdaemon.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/562591/
<Chipaca> verterok: standard log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/562590/
<verterok> Chipaca: those are u1sdtool logs :/
<Chipaca> verterok: debug log just repeats the line above re tritcask
<Chipaca> verterok: (which is why I dragged you in)
<verterok> Chipaca: the logs being mixed is already fixed in trunk
<verterok> Chipaca: a bug introduced with the big platform refactor
<gord> okay that command spews out a huge amount of stuff, doubt i could pastebin it because its 22mb and growing ;)
<gord> of note is "2011-02-04 15:40:34,305 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - DEBUG - Disk error while scanning path '/home/gord/Music', reason: [Errno 24] Too many open files: '/home/gord/Music'"
<Chipaca> hah
<verterok> gord: please run: ls -la ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask | pastebinit
<verterok> Chipaca: looks like someone is opening a lot of files...the only one that keeps files open is tritcask (I think)
<verterok> Chipaca: and if the number of files is too big, we have a bug in the merge/compaction code
<Chipaca> verterok: good thing we're finding them now, then, and not in a couple of months' time :)
<verterok> yeap
<gord> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562597
<verterok> Chipaca: ^ yes, a huge amount of small data files :(
<Chipaca> verterok: yep :)
<Chipaca> yay!
<verterok> gord: ok, you've found a bug :)
<Chipaca> gord: good job :)
<gord> okay great!
<gord> now how do i get ubuntu one to not hog my cpu? ;)
<gord> ie: whats spawning it
<verterok> gord: do you already filed a bug in launchpad?
<gord> not yet no, i'll go do that in a minute
<Chipaca> gord: you can disable file sync until it's fixed
<Chipaca> gord: that'll stop the cpu hogging, but it'll also stop the file syncing
<Chipaca> gord: but you'r enot getting any file syncing as it is :)
<gord> heh yeah, thats okay for now :)
<gord> okay ubuntuone-ctonrol-panel-gtk died when i launched that
<gord> TypeError: <ManagementPanel object at 0xac30d4c (ubuntuone+controlpanel+gtk+gui+ManagementPanel at 0xacdfdb8)>: unknown signal name: local-device-removed
<Chipaca> nessita: ^
<nessita> Chipaca: on the cop call, will take a look later
<Chipaca> nessita: ok
<verterok> gord: if you don't mind trying something, I can give you a script to "fix" the client metadata
<gord> okay bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/713167
<gord> verterok, sure
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713167 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon constantly dies then respawns because of too many files open (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<verterok> gord: ok, first I'll request you to make a backup of ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask, like: tar -cjf syncdaemon-metadata-backup.tar.bz2 /.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask
<verterok> gord: thanks
<gord> verterok, okay done
<verterok> gord: ok, is syncdaemon running?
<gord> verterok, seems it isn't running anymore, not sure why
<gord> (i didn't mange to turn off file syncing)
<verterok> gord: you can change the syncdaemon.conf file :)
<gord> oh right, of course
<verterok> gord: file_sync_enabled = False :)
<gord> yup
<verterok> gord: and make sure isn't running: u1sdtool -q
<verterok> or ps aux | grep syncdaemon
<gord> yeah its definitely not running, ps shows a bunch of other ubuntu one processes (launch and such) but not the syncdaemon
<verterok> k, cool
<verterok> gord: gimme a few minutes to test the script locally first :)
<ralsina> Good very late morning!
<karni> ralsina: hi!
<gord> verterok, i always appreciate extra testing in a script, that i'm guessing contains a lot of "rm" ;)
<verterok> gord: not exactly rm...but something like that :)
<ralsina> ChipacaWhat can I do to help anyone?
<ralsina> Oops, that chipaca was my fat finger's fault :-)
<verterok> gord: just to double check, you haver a backup of the ..../tritcask dir, right? :)
<gord> verterok, i do
<verterok> gord: so we are good to go. all magic is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562613/
<verterok> gord: save that as fix_md.py, and run it: python fix_md.py :)
<gord> okay lets see if this works
<verterok> gord: once the script finish, please pastebin the output of: ls -la ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask
<verterok> (there should be a bunch of "dead" data files)
<verterok> and just one "inactive" data file
<gord> verterok, yup lots of dead, one inactive (well + a .hint inactive one)
<verterok> gord: yes, inactive + hint :)
<verterok> gord: som let's try to start the client, remember to change the syncdaemon.conf back to enabled
<verterok> s/som//
<gord> verterok, everything seems to be working now :) client does not crash, u1sdtool -s returns the current status correctly instead of just hanging
<verterok> gord: cool. please let me know if you hit this situation again, I'll try to replicate this, in order to write a proper fix
<gord> okay great, thanks :)
<karni> Sorry guys - [] is a list in Python, {} is what exactly?
<karni> self.hashed_waiting = {}
<dobey> karni: dict
<karni> oh, thanks dobey
<ralsina> dobey: I work better if I have a simple list of things that need doing, that's why I asked about the launchpad search
<dobey> ralsina: sure, we all do :)
<ralsina> dobey: So, for example, we should be able to see "list of bugs where we requested information, 4 weeks have passed"
<dobey> ralsina: yeah you have to use API to do that
<ralsina> That way we would keep the bugs flowing through that chart ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: and it is one of the things i was suggesting we need
<dobey> one of the many bots
<ralsina> In fact, I would use the flowchart as the UI :-)
<ralsina> dobey: I may spend my sunday on it, if I am lucky
<dobey> the way bugs get filed is a mess, so it's hard to do right
<ralsina> dobey: misfiled bugs are beyond scope
<ralsina> Let's pick the low hanging fruit first
<dobey> first, lunch :)
<ralsina> nessita: question about the new preferences panel?
<amorphous1> Hello folks..I have a question regarding the ubuntuone sync. Yesterday I installed a new computer and connected to my u1 acct from System> Preferences>Ubuntu One
<amorphous1> after filling the acct info, it connected and started syncing. The thing is that it deleted all my files on the U1 server
<amorphous1> it's like it synced the empty folder in my new install with the server data and not the other way around
<beuno> amorphous1, ouch
<beuno> rye, ^
<karni> dobey: if [] is a list, {} is a dict, what is defaultdict(list) xD ?
<ralsina> dobey: A defaultdict is a dictionary with a default value when the key doesn't exist
<ralsina> However, I am not sure how you build one from a list ;-)
<karni> ralsina: uhm :)
<ralsina> http://docs.python.org/library/collections.html#collections.defaultdict
<karni> thanks ralsina !
<ralsina> If it's defaultdict (*list) that's something else :-)
<karni> brb guys, server maintanance by a friend of mine
<nessita> ralsina: shoot! (sorry, I went to lunch without letting you all know)
<ralsina> no problem
<pedronis> ralsina, there's (default)dict.fromkeys
<ralsina> nessita: do we have a throttling settings page in the new control panel?
<ralsina> pedronis: actually karni's question is the example in the defaultdict docs :-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes we do, in the devices tab. You need syncdaemon enabled to use that
<ralsina> And it's hella tricky
<ralsina> nessita: can we disable throttling there?
<nessita> ralsina: you can set throttling limits only for the current device. Yes, you can disable throttling altogether.
<ralsina> Then we can mark #523248 as something other than new :-)
<nessita> let's see... bug 523248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523248 in ubuntuone-client "How to specify unlimited upload/download for syncdemon? (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523248
<nessita> ralsina: the bug report is weird since unlimited is the default setting
<ralsina> Then invalid?
<nessita> no no, I'll answer
<ralsina> Suppose he limited once and then wanted to disable it
<nessita> right, with the old preferences I have no idea
<ralsina> If the old preferences didn't let him disable throttling, he was stuck -> bug
<nessita> ralsina: thing is that you can't close this report because new control panel has the feature
<ralsina> Then I would have to mark it won't fix
<nessita> ralsina: so you should ask dobey about old preferences, of there is way to unlimit the throttling
<ralsina> ok, I will ask him after his lunch
<nessita> ralsina: if old preferences doesn't support it, yes, won't fix + explanation makes sense
<ralsina> ok
 * ralsina starts up lucid
<ralsina> as in, my lucid vm, not that I am any lucid
<nessita> :-)
<pedronis> rye, I'm on maverick though, and it seems to work
<karni> I'm back
<karni> did I miss anything ;)?
<ralsina> karni: defaultdict(list) is the example in the defaultdict docs :-)
<karni> ralsina: cool! I grabbed something to eat, I'll have a look at it now
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> Bug #519240 should not be assigned to desktop+ but to foundations, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519240 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "syncdaemon doesn't handle 'foreign' files in partial directory (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519240
<dobey> ralsina: probably yes
<dobey> huh
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: if you want to do pretty much unlimited dl, and only limit upload, you just set the dl to the highest value.
<dobey> not the lowest
<ralsina> dobey: so, in the old preferences you can't disable throttling? Care to respond to bug #523248 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523248 in ubuntuone-client "How to specify unlimited upload/download for syncdemon? (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523248
<ralsina> nessita: shared folders: can we reject them?
 * ralsina is going to be hella annoying today with this
<dobey> ralsina: you can disable it completely, or you can set it to a very high limit
<nessita> ralsina: I have no idea. I know we can from the command line (u1sdtool), but from any other desktop UI, can't tell. From the web UI maybe, beuno will know.
<ralsina> dobey: I meant mostly if there's UI for that. If there is, that bug is invalid. If there isn't, it's a wontfix
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> anyway i commented
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> nessita: doesn't the share ux stuff you were working on allow rejecting shares?
<nessita> dobey: not in particular. It would we be good to have that, yet we have no scheduled task for that
<nessita> dobey: anyways, despite your comment being valid, I think that ralsina asks for what we currently have (he's bug triaging)
<thisfred> so what happens if I share 500 folders with you? :)
<dobey> nessita: yes, but "We will have this support in 11.04" is a valid response as well
<ralsina> thisfred: well, you DOS my ubuntu box, of course :-)
<dobey> thisfred: i know some people.
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> Ok, I marked bug #557622 as triaged low
<ubot4> ralsina: Bug 557622 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/557622 is private
<thisfred> I suppose you can always go to the web ui
<ralsina> Because I want us to do it someday
<ralsina> So thisfred doesn't kill my netbook ;-)
<ralsina> At this rate, I will check all New/unassigned bugs in... 2 weeks. Yikes.
 * dobey writes a bot to keep filing new bugs
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, http://sandbox.chad.org/erlang/
<ralsina> Stupid question: Is karmic still supported?
<CardinalFang> Works For Me.
<CardinalFang> ralsina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases    Until April
<ralsina> CardinalFang: well, the bad news is u1 seems to have been very buggy on karmic.
<ralsina> The good news is maybe we won't care anymore about that in two months...
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: ever heard of an error when setting up 10.10 w/ u1 the first time like this - " unable to find login server at ubuntu one"
<CardinalFang> ralsina,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nessita> joshuahoover: not really, sounds like a DNS issue. Have a screenshot or log file?
<joshuahoover> nessita: nope, that's it right now...going to ask for more info...just checking to see if you ever heard of that kind of error...i (obviously) have not :)
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, care to chime in on possible karmic update of u1 sync client?
<nessita> joshuahoover: it rings a very low bell, DNS issue is what tingles along with it
<nessita> but I'm not sure
<dobey> CardinalFang: i don't even want to think about the ramifications of that.
<dobey> oh sigh
<dobey> i just remembered, starting next friday i have to deal with the juror crap for 2 weeks :(
<beuno> dobey, know what trial?  fingers crossed for a P2P trial here
<CardinalFang> If he knows, he's probably not supposed to say.
<dobey> beuno: no i have no idea what it's for yet
<beuno> nobody reads IRC
<dobey> beuno: or even if i actually have to go
<dobey> but i know i am biased
<beuno> heh
<thisfred> Just wear a "GUILTY' T-shirt to jury selection :D
<dobey> i think i will write a script to tell me if i have to go, and run it in cron when i am supposed to check when i am supposed to go
<beuno> that'll scare them even more than the tshirt
<karni> verterok: facundobatista: I can't quite understand why volume_id and share_id have both been introduced and are still used interchangeably. is one of them deprecated/preferred?
<karni> verterok: facundobatista: I just mean the naming convention, nothin else.
<beuno> I *think* they are effectivly the same thing
<karni> beuno: You're right. I'm just wondering to which I should stick. Just stumbled upon "volume_id=share_id" method parameter-value pair.
<karni> *stick to
<beuno> karni, volume_id
<karni> beuno: ack, will do
<ralsina> dobey: flip a coin before answering any questions
<ralsina> "Are you a friend of the defendent" <flip> "No sir!"
<ralsina> Flipping coins makes anything look suspicious
<ralsina> "Stop flipping that coin!" <flip> TASER!
<dobey> ralsina: also so does saying "i cannot form an unbiased opinion about the outcome of this trial."
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but that is not funny.
<dobey> ralsina: it is if i'm wearing a hat with a feather in it, in a bright orange suit
<ralsina> even more so if the trial is about pimping!
<dobey> exactly
<dobey> "No. She works for me."
<ralsina> A bug about u1 working on Debian is not our bug, is it?
<dobey> yes/no
<dobey> it depends on what the issue is
<ralsina> I mean, not until they have some specific problem making it work
<ralsina> bug #312424
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 312424 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Disable 'Automatically save changes to session' fails (dups: 1) (heat: 4)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312424
<dobey> is it a bug, or is it a feature request?
<ralsina> oops #414424
<ralsina> It's "please please make it work on debian"
<dobey> bug #414424
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414424 in moovida "no work (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414424
<dobey> then that's our bug
<dobey> bug #412424
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412424 in debian (and 1 other project) "Please support Debian too, Ubuntu One Client (affects: 3) (heat: 3)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412424
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> bug #412424
 * ralsina is typing like a drunk
<dobey> anyway, it's also reported in debian
<ralsina> Exactly
<ralsina> I don't see anything for us to do with it
<dobey> so mark it invalid
<beuno> Wishlist?
<beuno> Opinion?
<ralsina> I say invalid
<ralsina> because it's not a bug in u1-client nor in ubuntu
<ralsina> nor are they wishing us to do something
<ralsina> nor do they have an opinion that can be discussed
<beuno> Why not just rename it to "Ubuntu One doesn't work on Debian"
<beuno> wishlist
<ralsina> But wishlist to be polite
<ralsina> beuno: as far as we know it does?
<beuno> and next person that asks, point them to a bug they can fix!
<beuno> it's 100% open source
<beuno> ralsina, so fixed released?  :)
<ralsina> beuno: well as far as I know it doesn't work either. It's a schroedinger-package :-)
<beuno> heh
<beuno> now *that* would be a great bug status
 * ralsina is afraid to collapse the wave function
<dobey> it's not packaged in debian, but should work i guess
<dobey> though we have some things in ubuntu we depend on that also aren't in debian
<karni> verterok: Doesn AccountInfo request contain anything else interesting then 'purchased bytes' :) ?
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> if only rum and bourbon weren't dessicants
<nessita> gord: ping
<nessita> karni: nopes, sorry :-(
<nessita> it should, shouldn't it?
<nessita> karni: wanna file a bug?
<facundobatista> karni, there was share_id originally, later introduced volume_id, never really cleaned up or uniformed everything
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: holey macaws, that's a lot of .debs :)
<dobey> Chipaca, ralsina: how do you feel about no longer supporting lucid for ubuntuone-client nightlies?
<dobey> also, maybe maverick too
<dobey> but i need some confirmation on maverick
<Chipaca> dobey: why?
<ralsina> chipaca beat me to it
<Chipaca> dobey: i feel like it's a bad idea, but ... why?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, it should be.  It takes forever to install.   $dpkg -l erlang\* |grep ^ii
<CardinalFang> Er, forever to compile.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang:  dpkg -l erlang\* | awk '/^ii/{print $2}'
<ralsina> Oh, mine, bug triaging is fun. It's like dealing cards and every card I throw hots someone in the eye
<ralsina> s/hots/hits/
<dobey> Chipaca: because the gobject-introspection in lucid and maverick don't support --identifier-prefix option, so the generated gir/vapi are basically wrong :(
<ralsina> Dobey: opinion! The stack traces in bug #551152 are completely useless, right?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm sorry I may stop your killing-with-cards fun, but did you take a look to the nautilus issue we discussed yesterday?
<ubot4> ralsina: Bug 551152 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/551152 is private
<ralsina> nessita: no, because I started late today
<ralsina> nessita: I will tonight. Just got wife's permission
<nessita> ralsina: hehehe
<karni> facundobatista: aha, thanks
<karni> nessita: no, not really. just wondered if AccountInfo was a more interesting object then one field, purchasedBytes ;)
<karni> nessita: I'm not planning to file a bug (if that question was to me) ;D
<dobey> ralsina: not entirely useless, but probably not us
<nessita> karni: it would make all the sense in the world to be more interesting
<karni> nessita: hahaha :)
<ralsina> dobey: foundations?
<nessita> karni: I know I have to do REST api to get account info for the control panel
<nessita> and that is an extra overhead that could be avoided if syncdaemon had that info
<nessita> though I agree is a syncdaemon's concern to know about account info
<dobey> ralsina: by not us i mean it looks like it's an issue with python-dbus or libdbus, on lucid. it may have been fixed, since it was pre-release. i would incomplete and ask if it's reproducable
<nessita> is *not* :-)
<karni> :)
<dobey> Chipaca: or i don't know if anyone else is using libsyncdaemon through gir, but breaking that API might be a solution...
<ralsina> dobey: there are a ton of similars. I will de-duplicate first.
<dobey> hrmm, my machine seems somewhat stable with all 4 GB of RAM in it now
<ralsina> gack, 30% of our new/unassigned bugs are ubuntuone-login crashes
<dobey> i don't buy that
<dobey> Chipaca: ok, so breaking API does fix it
<ralsina> dobey: you don't believe me?
<nessita> ralsina: old or new u1-login?
<dobey> i wonder why rodrigo made it be SyncDaemon-1.0.gir instead of Syncdaemon anyway
<dobey> nessita: old
<ralsina> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.searchtext=ubuntuone-login+crashed&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.
<ralsina> has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<dobey> stop that
<ralsina> Ok, not really 30% but that's 39 bugs anyway
<dobey> multiline URLs are not clickable :)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> ralsina: FYI, before maverick (BM) we had a ubuntuone-login script that was replace, in maverick, by the ussoc project
<ralsina> let me tinfy that ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: and they are in quassel ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: starting on natty, we have the ubuntuone-login script back (only the name) that acts as an abstraction layer to the ussoc service for U1
<ralsina> http://bit.ly/fcr4v2
<nessita> ralsina: did that make sense in your head? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: these are all old then
<ralsina> newest is from april 2010
<duanedesign> ralsina: I set up an interface to view some ubuntuone-client bug stats in case anyone finds the info useful/interesting. http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/complete-graphs/
<ralsina> duanedesign: I was all happy about january until I noticed the graph didn't start at 0 :-)
<ralsina> So, we are not going to spend any resources on the OLD ubuntuone-login? Because if so, we can mark 39 bugs wontfix.
<nessita> ralsina: all those should be closed as won't fix or invalid, I think, with a standard speech
<nessita> ralsina: is your call :-)
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> that was EVIL laughter
<ralsina> They all look like a pain to debug, and are not even the same crash
<nessita> ralsina: on IRC, that one is (Chipaca knows best) muahahahaha
<ralsina> Are we shipping the new u1-login for, say maverick?
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> only in nightlies
<duanedesign> hmm. the stats should go back farther then late January. I will look into that...
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ServerError: (500, ('json_encode', '{bad_term,<0.345.0>}'))
<nessita> (that does not qualifies of 'shipping in maverick')
<ralsina> But someday at least in our stable repo?
<nessita> ralsina: define 'our stable repo'
<dobey> ugh python-dbus was hella unstable then
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm our PPA?
 * ralsina is trying to find where he got that from
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, &$^!@*#$.
 * CardinalFang checks that it's compiled correctly.
<nessita> ralsina: we have a nightlies PPA, and a beta one. dobey can fill in the blanks.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'm going to nuke my local couchdb and start over
<dobey> and stable
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: what's the best way of doing that?
<dobey> beta is sort of incommunicado at the moment
<ralsina> haha! we *do* have a stable repo ;-)
<dobey> Chipaca: should we break gir api?
<dobey> which basically means fix the broken gir api
<karni> It's been 8h for me, time to get a little rest.
<Chipaca> dobey: what does this impact?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca,  $ mv ~/.local/share/desktop-couch ~/.local/share/desktop-couch-backup
<dobey> Chipaca: anything using libsyncdaemon via gobject-introspection. so... i have absolutely no idea, but i suspect nothing
<dobey> Chipaca: except that it will make the .vapi generation work correctly on lucid/maverick
<Chipaca> dobey: go ahead. We can revise if somebody screams.
<dobey> ok
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: now I'm getting two 500s instead of one
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: progress!
<Chipaca> thisfred: were you able to file the bug?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, ah, I don't think the builder applied the patch.  So, that's less terrible news.
 * CardinalFang reads quilt man page.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ... except for the "ugh takes forever to build" thing there, yes :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: with couchone? yes, that's where we got the suggestion of brokenness in erlang
<CardinalFang> Gods, is it slow.
<thisfred> apparently "again"
<thisfred> s/^CardinalFang\:/^Chipaca\:/
<ralsina> ubuntu-sso-client is the new ubuntuone-login right?
<dobey> no
<dobey> the new ubuntuone-login is the new ubuntuone-login
<ralsina> grmbl
<dobey> but it's a simple interface that uses ubuntu-sso-client
<ralsina> dobey: what package versions have the new one?
<dobey> it basically just contains a dbus interface for connecting to u1 specifically, without having to copy all the extra data to do so
<dobey> ralsina: narwhal, so 1.5.x
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<ralsina> dobey: So I can only offer nightlies for users of Lucid with the crashy ubuntuone-login?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it needs to be verified if that crash still happens, or if it was only during pre-release
<ralsina> dobey: my plan is: since we are not going to fix the old ubuntuone-login, tell the users to upgrade to the new one if they are still experiencing the crash.
<ralsina> But to do that, I have to offer a reasonable update, ie not nightlies
<ralsina> For lucid, stable has 1.4.4.1
<dobey> ralsina: let's not do that
<dobey> because for one, we are working on an SRU to lucid
<dobey> so if there is a crash that we can fix, we should fix it
<ralsina> dobey: there are at least 12 different lucid crashes
<dobey> secondly, lucid is LTS, we should not be telling people in general who are still on lucid, to "use a PPA"
<ralsina> all in a piece of software we are not working on anymore, AFAIK
<dobey> yes, well, that's because we suck at scheduling, not because we shouldn't be fixing bugs
<dobey> lucid is an LTS. we have to support it for like 3 years.
<ralsina> dobey: well, I can either do that or call it wontfix without telling them about the PPA, or jsut pretend it's not there
<ralsina> dobey: I don't see where I would get the manpower to chase a dozen different crashes
<dobey> or we could, actually triage the bugs, and figure out if the crash is *still* a problem, and fix it if it is, and put out an update
<dobey> we don't have to chase them
<ralsina> dobey: so, you say I take all these 8-month old bugs, and say "hey, still broken?"
<dobey> there's this wonderful status on bugs called "Incomplete" that you can set, and say "Hey, this looks like you were running the beta. Could you please let us know if this still occurs? Thanks."
<ralsina> When you say "the beta", you mean lucid beta? Or u1 beta?
<dobey> lucid
<dobey> i mean, the version info in the bugs tells you what they are using
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> ok, will do that for all pre-release lucid bugs
<ralsina> I will file a bug asking for game mechanics on launchpad. "You obtained the parrot badge for posting the same comment 12 times"
<dobey> i wish i had time to write a bot for triaging our bugs
<ralsina> dobey: I think I found an interesting pattern. There seems to have been *one* very crashy ubuntuone-login, pushed around march 21. There are tons of reports until march 25, then much less, and none after apr 2
<ralsina> So, my guess is none of these is still there
<dobey> right. i would mark them dup of the first one, and ask if it still occurs, marking it incomplete until someone replies with "yes, this software is crap and i can't use it at all!" or something :)
<ralsina> And that means 39 bugs new+unassigned actually required no action except triaging
<ralsina> nah, I just assign all to me, Incomplete, then in a month I will close them all invalid
<dobey> launchpad automatically expires incomplete bugs
<ralsina> dobey: even better
<dobey> so the "checking in a month" thing isn't necessary
<ralsina> yay
<ralsina> Not even one of the crashes is with a released version
<dobey> speaking of useless backtraces :(
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562732/
<ralsina> Oh, so you were calling an object! ;-)
<dobey> i have no idea what crashed exactly :(
<ralsina> Well, it's something using python! With objects! ok, yes, that trace is crap.
<verterok> karni: not at this moment, only the purchased bytes
<ralsina> We should ship full-debug binaries and enable coredumps. That would teach someone a lesson!
<dobey> ralsina: it's tests in alecu's branch crashing python
<ralsina> I have decided something that shows the temporal distribution of a bug search in launchpad would be useful
<dobey> ralsina: and it doesn't much help if i have absolutely no idea what debug binaries i need to install to get a useful trace :(
<ralsina> dobey: all of them. It's just wildly impractical.
<ralsina> Cool, this bar gives you candied orange rinds with the coffee
<dobey> ralsina, Chipaca: could one of you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/support-older-vala/+merge/48617 please? :)
<ralsina> dobey: what version should I check that on?
<dobey> ralsina: lucid or maverick
<ralsina> Ok, will check it after the next 18 bugs
<dobey> well i guess my system wasn't stable for long. X just crashed on me :(
<dobey> sigh i think these people closed my rma ticket without telling me
<dobey> bastards
<dobey> now i have to make a new one :(
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Chipaca, that patch from UO has a syntax error.  I think I fixed it.  Rebuilding.
<Chipaca> UO?
<CardinalFang> Sorry.  Couch One, I mean.
<CardinalFang> UO is us.
<thisfred> :)
<dobey> when i see UO, i see "Ultima Online"
<ralsina> Bug #592970 that is a service outage warning?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 592970 in ubuntuone-client ""Something's not working correctly." after login. (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592970
<dobey> ralsina: looks like it
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> probably on the web site
<ralsina> dobey: I won't make it with that review, sorry.
<dobey> :(
<ralsina> my maverick and lucid need reinstalling. I can't even run ubuntuone-preferences on them anymore :-(
<ralsina> So I don't trust anything they do
<dobey> well i suppose you can just review by reading the diff if you want to
<ralsina> My stupid question of the 6PM/7PM (ART) hour: what's ubuntuone-client-applet
<ralsina> dobey: ok, that I can do
<dobey> we need that branch to make the nightlies build again on lucid/maverick
<dobey> ralsina: it's the old tray icon applet we used to have
<ralsina> dobey: I trade you the review for triaging bug #517705 ;-)
<ubot4> ralsina: Bug 517705 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/517705 is private
<ralsina> dobey, am I nuts or all the lines replaced in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/support-older-vala/+merge/48617 look the same to me?
<dobey> ralsina: s/SyncDaemon/Syncdaemon/g
<dobey> D -> d
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> and whitespace on 40/41
<dobey> oh, hmm, yeah
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'm leaving. If the build finishes, can you ping me / drop me an email / throw me a rock? (no problem if the answer is "no way! it's a WEEKEND dude"
<ralsina> dobey: bug #592260 is release-fixed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 592260 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 2) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592260
<Chipaca> ttfn!
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<dobey> ralsina: i just set it so
<ralsina> ok, cool
<dobey> to install new x, or not to install new x, that is the question
<dobey> i think maybe i'll hold off on it
<dobey> ok, after this tarmac run i am so pulling out this bad ram again
<ralsina> Ok, I am officially sick of bug triaging and going to EOW
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> But I really dented the pile, so I am leaving with a smile :-)
<ralsina> dobey: nighlies down again...
<dobey> again?
<ralsina> Namespace Syncdaemon could not be ofund
<ralsina> So it's after your branch merged
<dobey> yes that is what the branch you just approved fixes
<dobey> my branch is still merging
<ralsina> Oh, I just didn't read the mail in a while then
 * ralsina is tired, it seems
<ralsina> I remembered the other way around
<ralsina> ok, bbbbbye
<dobey> later as well
<dobey> doh, but the packaging needs updated
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, http://sandbox.chad.org/erlang/   # Earlier version because of ~cm
#ubuntuone 2011-02-05
<duanedesign> morning all
<facundobatista> Hola duanedesign
<espen77> is it possible to get u1 running on a cli only ec2 build?
<duanedesign> espen77: i think it is possible
<duanedesign> though I have never done it.
<duanedesign> espen77:  just syncdaemon and  the protocol are enough to do file sync, and that anything listed in   syncdaemon's --help is also settable via the config (thanks to  configglue). So you can pass in the oauth tokens and such
<duanedesign> you put the oauth token in the syncdaemon config file
<duanedesign> network-manager not being installed just means it  assumes you always have network
<duanedesign> espen77: you might ask Chipaca, he is who I have talked to about this in the past.
<espen77> thank you
<espen77> what version i need for couch db to be working?
<espen77> want to doo all my rss and html grabbing and sorted, and just get it dumped to my laptop when i get connection
<karni> hi everybody
<Gambit> Hello everyone. I'm looking for some help with Ubuntu One. It constantly shows disconnected as my status, but when I hit connect for this machine on the devices tab it does nothing, and just comes right back.
<Gambit> I have fully reinstalled the entirety of ubuntuone twice following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8146023&postcount=2
<karni> Gambit: hi pal. try to hang out for a while, it's harder to catch ppl on weekends
<Gambit> Hmm I feel a little foolish right now.
<Gambit> I just checked back on it and it's connected.
<Gambit> And synchronizing.
<Gambit> Without me having done anything.
<Gambit> Apparently one must have some patience after a reinstallation.
<karni> Gambit: ah, that's great! :)
<Gambit> Yes it is :)
<Gambit> I originally broke it on purpose months ago because it was annoying me, and I was new to ubuntu (and linux in general) and didn't know the right way to deal with it.
<Gambit> see you all.
<duanedesign> hello karni
 * duanedesign wonders if facundobatista is still around <.<  >.>
<karni> hi duanedesign , how's your weekend
<duanedesign> karni: good. Been snowed in so I am catching up on all my Ubuntu community work
<karni> duanedesign: :D
<facundobatista> duanedesign, kind of
<duanedesign> facundobatista: working on some bug reports. I have a user that has bug 490988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490988 in ubuntuone-client "Lot of MakeDir and MakeFile failures because of root mismatch (affects: 9) (dups: 5) (heat: 5)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490988
<duanedesign> facundobatista: the workaround is to backup the Ubuntu One folder and delete metadata. Should the user also backup all UDF's?
<facundobatista> duanedesign, backups are never bad ;)
<duanedesign> good point
<duanedesign> thank you.
<Gambit> Where can I clear the list of waiting content as given by u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Gambit> There are several thousands of files in there that no longer exist (I once attempted syncing .minecraft)
<Gambit> And I think that may be causing some problems.
<Gambit> I read here that ubuntu one dislikes many many small files.
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> Gambit: it is that each files metadata takes X amount of time. So number of files can sometimes hav a greater effect on sync time then size
<duanedesign> Gambit: there is an application called magicicada
<duanedesign> a gui for syncdaemon
<duanedesign> you can install it with the commands
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:chicharreros/ppa
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install magicicada
<duanedesign> You can launch the application from Applications > Accessories > Magicicada
<Gambit> Thank you. I found it in the software center.
<duanedesign> oh wow
<duanedesign> cool
<Gambit> Looks like all the garbage is gone from waiting-content now as well.
<duanedesign> didnt realize it had made it to the repo
<Gambit> And everything is finally working.
#ubuntuone 2011-02-06
<karni> whoaa, end of day for me. night all
<Mads> Hi i have a question. I'm using the nightly U1 client, and the preferences dialog has disappear. the developers know this and are worling on it. how can i set the U1 upload speed to 500kb/s from the commandline. And does it work, i know theres been som problems with changing the max speeds. Im adding 10Gb of files the my U1 folder and dont what to bloc my internet for the nest 15 hours.
<karni> Mads: i'm running 10.04 so I can't help much :< maybe somebody else will
<dobey> install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<Mads> hi thank, i will try that. i read that changing the up/download speeds will screw the client up (cant remember the details). is it still a problem?
<dobey> well you shouldn't be able to set it to 0 any more, so shouldn't be. but 0 means 0, not infinity
<Mads> thanks, i just want to set it to 500Kb/s so it does not take up all the bandwith. I am really happy about the Ubuntu service. (when it works ;-)
<lazarus_> is there a way to make an sh script interact with U1?
<beuno> lazarus_, depends in what way
<beuno> but there's u1sdtools that is a cmd line client
<lazarus_> beuno: basically to login and pull down a backup
<beuno> lazarus_, hm, you could probably do that easily with python, no sure sh
<beuno> you could as in the mailing list
<beuno> or during the week, where more devs hang out
<lazarus_> ok
<lazarus_> :)
<lazarus_> i cant code in python :(
<beuno> lazarus_, you can always learn!
<beuno> python is super nice to use
<lazarus_> indeed i can
<karni> lazarus_: there's even a library named with your nickname (almost exactly ;) )
<karni> lazarus_: it's used to interact with Launchpad from within Python ^ ^
<lazarus_> hehe i never knew
<karni> beuno: there's still much to do on the ActionQueue side, but I'm putting some pieces together now to see how all this machinery will behave. and step by step it's ticking better. because there's so much new code, I rewrote the service. tons of work, tons of work, I'm pushing it forward everyday.
<karni> beuno: whenever there's a working prototype of this whole new stuff, you can be sure I'll ping you asap. it'll be still a while, though.
<karni> heh, the debug log of U1F seriously starts to look like the U1 logs from PC. Gets stuck on auth though. Good moment to take a break. bbl
<mongy> Im having trouble viewing something I published.
<mongy> another odd bug I found recently was I published something, and its still published, but in nautilus, its showing as not.
<mongy> http://ubuntuone.com/p/bvu/   does not show
<mongy> just checked a link I posted somewhere some days ago, no longer works..  server or whatever must be down
<mongy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563607/
<mongy> works now.
<karni> mongy: problem solved?
<mongy> solved itself
<karni> mongy: I love such problems, don't you ;) ?
<mongy> was down, now is not
<karni> ack
<mongy> skynet!
<karni> Ok guys, EOD for me. Good night everyone!
<mongy> I like how I get a reply when it works :) lollll
<mongy> night karni
<karni> mongy: it wasn't intentional. I saw your question, but I didn't have a clue how to help :(
<karni> night mongy!
<mongy> heh
<mongy> not life threatening anyway
<mongy> I could wait
#ubuntuone 2012-01-30
<mandel> good morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<mandel> JamesTait, morning :)
 * mandel logs off 
<JamesTait> Must be something I said. ;)
<mandel> briancurtin, morning! how was the flight?
<duanedesign> hello mandel
<karni> Good morning!
<mandel> duanedesign, morning!
<ralsina> And good morning everyone!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, I have a small question, during the sprint, are we going to have stand ups?
<mandel> or will it me just me and dobey..
<ralsina> mandel: you, dobey and I can have them starting tomorrow
<mandel> ralsina, ok, so we skip today, sounds reasonable :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ok, time to lunch
 * mandel lunch
<mandel> alecu_, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, remember that we have to talk with lisettte in a few mins
<alecu> mandel, my internet connection is shitty
<alecu> mandel, I'll try listening
<gatox> hi u1!
<mandel> alecu, ok, are you at the hotel?
<alecu> mandel, can you join mumble, so I can try it?
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias!
<mandel> alecu, sure, on it
<alecu> mandel, yup, I'm at the hole
<mandel> alecu, say hi to the rest!
<alecu> I mean... hotel :-)
<gatox> mandel, we are going to vote at the end of the sprint.... but i think that is going to be funnier without you
 * gatox wants to make mandel cries
<mandel> gatox, bah, I know you are liying :P
<gatox> jeje
<briancurtin> mandel: from what i hear we are going to be light on curse words without you being here
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> net connection is not very good :-/
<mandel> briancurtin, they are a bunch or girls :P
<ralsina> mandel: yes, and we are missing the one that sings "I feel pretty" in all the sprints
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, exactly!
<ralsina> ping alecu
<alecu> mandel, re: ssl details: we should check both qnetwork and libsoup
<mandel> alecu, yep, I'll do, we need to see if we get all that info so that we can show it to the user
<alecu> mandel, right.
<mandel> alecu, at least we have postponed all the wizard work which we do not have time to do
<alecu> mandel, yes, that's good.
<mandel> alecu, I'll look into that to see if we can get anything decent and will keep track of the work via the bugs
<mandel> alecu, I'll let you with the sprint, don't gain too much weight with all the food they will be serving you ;)
<alecu> mandel, we are not getting food here... we are supposed to grab our own foods.
<alecu> mandel, in fact, we are about to go hunting some cows right now.
<mandel> alecu, what?? that is really lame..
<alecu> mandel, we are getting expensed, though :-)
<mandel> alecu, oh, that is a diff thing :)
<alecu> mandel, btw: let's have a meeting tomorrow morning to go over lisettte
<alecu> I mean, lisettte's slides :-)
<alecu> http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qnetworkreply.html#sslErrors
<mandel> alecu, ah... you scared me there a minute!
<lisettte> mandel: hahaha
<alecu> mandel, why are you scared!?
<mandel> alecu, don't want to see you naked... what would he do, hold hands.. and the conversation would be awkward :P
<lisettte> :D
<alecu> mandel, we can always do some "sword fighting"
<lisettte> eeeeew
<mandel> no
<mandel> no no
<mandel> no
<alecu> :-)
<lisettte> rolling off my chair here
<alecu> mandel, so, I see that the qtnetwork errors are very detailed indeed: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qsslerror.html#SslError-enum
<mandel> alecu, libsoup is probably going to be a diff story..
 * mandel looks
<alecu> mandel, and qt even has a "short localized human-readable description of the error" (QSslError::errorString)
<alecu> that is *great* news.
<mandel> alecu, and on soup I can only find this: http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupSocket.html#SoupSSLError
<gatox> lisettte, ping
<nessita> hello!
<nessita> dobey: hello there! I replied to your comments in gtk-gi branch
<mandel> gatox, lisettte is in a diff time zone, you are going to have it relly hard to contact her
<gatox> mandel, :(
<mandel> gatox, I mentioned in the team meeting she was in abu dabi
<mandel> gatox, not everyone is in argeintina hehe
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhhhh true
<gatox> mandel, sorry.... i thought we were at the center of the universe
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> gatox, hehe if you want anything for here, either you send her an email or you tell me.. bu it will be hard because my 10 am are her 8 pm...
<gatox> mandel, i just needed a new asset.....
<mandel> gatox, then email sounds reasonable
<gatox> mandel, yap
<mandel> facundobatista, ping?
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<mandel> facundobatista, I'm trying to fix that race condition we talked about, do you have a similar problem on linux?
<facundobatista> mandel, refresh my memory, please :|
<mandel> facundobatista, when we do a start watch on windows we create a list of subdirst of the first level being watched.
<mandel> facundobatista, there might be a case in which when we create the list is not yet complete because the user made a move that took along time
<mandel> facundobatista, with the current use of the ReadDirectoryChangesW that is really hard to fix in an efficient way.. I have a diff approach but it will certainly take a loong time to implement
<jono> kudos: https://twitter.com/#!/sebastiaansamyn/status/163906879544762368
<mandel> beuno, ^
<facundobatista> mandel, ah! no, we don't have the same problem, as watches are per-directory only in pyinotify
<mandel> facundobatista, how common do you think is that situation?
<mandel> facundobatista, it will leak events for those dirs that do not have a watch jet
<facundobatista> mandel, the race condition to happen? probably not very common, but what happens if it happens? just a leak for dirs you don't know yet?
<mandel> facundobatista, yes, events that should have been blocked reach sd
<dobey> i'm off today, but can my libubuntuone and rhythmbox-ubuntuone branches get some reviews? really want to get them in the release tomorrow, so we can have a working music store solution again in precise.
<mandel> facundobatista, the deal is, the ideal way to get all this fixed would be to get a layer closer to the file system on windows and I have some code that does that, but is a dangerous change
<mandel> facundobatista, not to say: un cambio de un par de cojones que puede hacer que el infierno se hiele
<mandel> that kind
<facundobatista> je
<mandel> dobey, branches!
<mandel> facundobatista, id like to give this as a partial fix, add a bug with the work to be done to do things in the proper way
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/split-ui-lib/+merge/90529
<facundobatista> mandel, ok, what about the "don't iterate on the dict"?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/oh-a-store/+merge/90551
<mandel> facundobatista, that is sorted, will push the changes and ping you :)
<mandel> facundobatista, I did not want to ping you with something halfway unless we agreed je
<facundobatista> mandel, :)
<mandel> dobey, will be early my morning good enough for those branches?
<dobey> nessita: btw, 50 min. til meeting :)
<dobey> mandel: should be.
<mandel> dobey, ok, then I call it a EOD for me and will give you the reviews early my morning :)
<dobey> though i would prefer to have them landed in trunk before tomorrow, so when i wake up, i don't have to worry about that so much, and can only do releasing for once ;)
<dobey> mandel: cheers then.
<mandel> dobey, do you really want a review from me at 7:15?
<mandel> dobey, I can take a look, but beware stupid questions might arise!
<dobey> well hopefully a couple sprinters could look at it :)
<dobey> you can go eat/drink/rugby/whatever
<mandel> dobey, we went from  -lubuntuoneui-1.0 to  -lubuntuoneui-3.0, what happened with 2.0?
<dobey> 1.0: steal underpands. 2.0: ???. 3.0: profit.
<mandel> ?
<dobey> the -3.0 is follow convetion with everything else that builds on gtk3
<mandel> dobey, ok, got it :)
<mandel> dobey, and the sharp crap goes way to do the lack of a mono thing for the gir, right?
<mandel> the ubuntuone-sharp.pc.in
<dobey> yeah i should have removed it before. mono bindings might come back when gtk# 3.x is in use and we can reasonably support it
<mandel> dobey, 'Downloaded %sB' => 'Downloaded %s' why? was it on purpose?
<dobey> mandel: yes. see commit message. "to avoid KiBB in strings"
<dobey> because the glib function returns with the B it seems. at least, i was seeing double Bs in testing
<dobey> granted, I only saw it for like 500ms due to my network speed, but still
<dobey> mandel: anyway, go do something more fun, you don't have to review it right now
<dobey> i'm only sort of around, because i need to go to the ubuntu dmb meeting in ~35 min
<mandel> dobey, ok then :)
<mandel> dobey, will do a full review tom morning with tests included
<mandel> all, laters!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<mandel> ralsina, nos vemos!
<dobey> nessita: hi. 14 minutes :)
<gatox> mandel, ping
<dobey> gah, no nessita
<dobey> gatox: stop stealing the bandwidth
<gatox> ralsina, do you want to make a small review?
<gatox> dobey, i should close  the torrent :P
<ralsina> sure!
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/reconnect-button/+merge/90758
<dobey> gatox: or stop backing up to the resurrection ship.
<gatox> dobey, jejejej
<alecu> dobey, nessita had some issues with her laptop, and now is trying to get at the dmb meeting with facundo's laptop.
<dobey> alecu: ok
<facundobatista> dobey, ubuntu-devel, right?
<dobey> #ubuntu-meeting
<gatox> nessita1, are you busy?
<nessita1> dobey: ping
<dobey> nessita1: :)
<nessita1> dobey: yey! did you got that last thing that micah said?
<dobey> yes
<nessita1> dobey: would you explain to me what happened with that? was there a particular problem with the libubuntuone soname?
<dobey> the soname didn't change yet. but the last release removed the python and mono bindings. the release tomorrow will change the soname though and break a lot more stuff. the binary packages should have been fine with the last release though. source package wouldn't rebuild though, but there was also a new banshee release, and i asked hyperair to disable the u1 extension. maybe there was some confusion, but i haven't heard anything
<nessita1> dobey: so are we breaking a  lot of packages with tomorrow's release?
<dobey> no
<ralsina> dobey: are we not breaking banshee if we release libu1 tomorrow?
<dobey> ralsina: i already broke banshee.
<dobey> ralsina: also, the old binary packages will still be able to remain installed
<ralsina> dobey: in a backwards way, ok
<ralsina> dobey: can you explain why it's broken? Just curious here
<gatox> dobey, happy birthday you cylon!!
<nessita> buh, network issues + crappy wirelress driver = not good
<nessita> dobey: sorry, you were saying? (and Happy Birthday!)
<dobey> ralsina: we won't be able to continue building mono bindings (plus you can't embed gtk3 inside gtk2)
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> nessita: i were saying, the upload tomorrow won't cause any real problems, no
<nessita> dobey: because we already broke things? :-)
<dobey> heh
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> nessita: well, the binaries aren't broken. the source won't rebuild without mono bindings though
<nessita> dobey: I see. Did ralsina metion to you his suggestion about releases tomorrow?
<dobey> no?
<nessita> dobey: he suggested that we might skip tomorrow releases due to me being in sprint and the libubuntuone breakage. I wanted to know your thoughts (I mentioned the benefits of having periodic releases, and who we try to stick to that). I'm happy to do releases during lunchtime, for exmaple
<dobey> i think we should do them. but we can discuss it tomorrow
<nessita> dobey: sure, I'm +1 to do them as well
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i'm back to my day off then :)
<nessita> dobey: happy bday!
<dobey> gracias
<cjohnston> Is there something similar to --rescan-from-scratch='' on windows?
<dobey> cjohnston: u1sdtool should have the same options on both platforms.
<cjohnston> dobey: is it called by u1sdtool.exe on windows i guess?
<dobey> yes
<cjohnston> dobey: when I tried, it said error, need more than one volume to unpack
<dobey> cjohnston: hrmm, file a bug please. perhaps it's broken on windows, but it should work.
<cjohnston> dobey: does there actually need to be a volume ID? I know in ubuntu that --rescan-from-scratch='' works
<dobey> cjohnston: i don't know much about that code. i just know that everything in u1sdtool should work on both platforms :)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> Once I called it right, it atleast responded.. if its working as it should or not is a different story.
<dobey> cool. if it's not working right, or you get weird errors (like not enough values to unpack), please file bugs about them
<cjohnston> sounds good. thanks dobey
#ubuntuone 2012-01-31
<jono> anyone around?
<jono> everytime I go to https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ it takes me to https://one.ubuntu.com/services/
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<mandel> morning!
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> mandel: no review? :(
<gatox> mandel, do you have time for a review?
<dobey> get in line cylon
<nessita> hola dobey!
<nessita> hola mandel
<dobey> hola nessita
<gatox> dobey, jejej
<nessita> dobey: so, we need to talk a bit about releases. I was analyzing ussoc trunk, and apparently what we have in nightlies is not working, but it gets fixed with my gtk-gi branch. I could not debug that much, but apparently the replacement of lazr.restful client is not working properly
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: hum, I'm looking at the calendar... have you changed something related to releases schedule?
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: ah, is just calendar showing whatever he wants in the month-view option :-)
<dobey> why?
<dobey> ah
<nessita> dobey: so, proposal: let's have releases on Tues Feb 7 and Tues  21
<dobey> nessita: the release on feb 14 was to align with feature freeze.
<dobey> i don't think we want to freeze a week earlier :)
<nessita> dobey: ah, right, sorry, I was paying attention to the beta freeze :-)
<gatox> mandel, well....... when you got back from lunch..... if you can review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/reconnect-button/+merge/90758 it'll be very much appreciated :P
<nessita> dobey: then, 7, 14 and 21?
<dobey> yeah, the 21 release is to realign with the ui freeze
<dobey> i don't see any reason to move our release date from today
<dobey> if sso is the only concern, we can just delay or skip sso
<nessita> dobey: ussoc is not working as is, and is not trivial to releases only some revisions and have that working without several tries
<nessita> dobey: yes, that too, though we need to confirm that client or controlpanel does not depend on any changes from sso (I can do that)
<dobey> no point blocking everything for one tiny piece :)
<mandel> gatox, nessita dobey morning!
<dobey> my branches do need reviews though
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll catch up with you after lunch here (2 hours from  now)
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey, you have one from me, sorry I forgot to press the button :P
<mandel> gatox, I have seen the polish/unpolish, fancy adding a test stating that we did that?
<mandel> gatox, or patch and assert it in the new test you added
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> mandel: just one branch, or both of them?
<mandel> dobey, one, doing the second one right now.. I completely forgot sorry
<mandel> dobey, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/oh-a-store/+merge/90551 as we speak
<mandel> dobey, line 63 why not removing the line?
<dobey> mandel: oh, i should probably add a # FIXME? to it.
<mandel> dobey, yeah, that sound sgood too, mainly to understand what is going on
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, stand up?
<mandel> nessita, gatox che, where is ralsina?
<nessita> mandel: he said yesterday that he would take some time today because he was out from his house too much time yesterday
<dobey> mandel: added fixme comment
<mandel> dobey, cool
<mandel> nessita, ack
<mandel> dobey, I suppose we won't do a standup with you and me only :)
<gatox> mandel, sorry.... i'll answer you later... facundo is explainnig syncdaemon
<mandel> gatox, booo
<mandel> I guess I wont get the review I need from facundo now hehe
<dobey> mandel: works for me
<mandel> dobey, and for me hehe
<mandel> if he is around we can do it later
<dobey> i just want to get all these releases done :)
<mandel> dobey, I'm on doing the IRL test with the second branch and RB
<dobey> k
<mandel> sigh.. ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> hm..
 * mandel reboots to see wtf
<gatox> mandel, here i am!
<gatox> mandel, you mean the test to check if polish and unpolish is executed?
<mandel> gatox, so, once you understand sd perfectly, it diff q etc..
<mandel> gatox, yes, please :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh ok.... i'll add that to the test.......
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch, bbiab
<mandel> gatox, it ensures is called, which is a good thing to do
<gatox> mandel, yap
<mandel> gatox, can I have a review for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/skip-lint/+merge/90899
<czajkowski> joshuahoover: ping
<joshuahoover> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> joshuahoover: hiya could you replicate any of the issues?
<joshuahoover> czajkowski: sorry, which issues?
<czajkowski> joshuahoover: ahh sorry just got your email there and replying re music store
<czajkowski> just replied replicating one from last week with music and getting 404s
<joshuahoover> czajkowski: ah, no, i couldn't replicate it here
<czajkowski> joshuahoover: nuts, it's still happening sent you a screenshot and exactly songs I clicked on to make it happen
<joshuahoover> czajkowski: strange...ok, it doesn't look like i have access to the same exact album...i can only get to the platinum edition, not the deluxe one...hmmm
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<czajkowski> joshuahoover: couldnt just be her album being special could it ?
<joshuahoover> czajkowski: it's possible...i'll check again with our store provider, 7digital...they checked before and said they couldn't find any issues there but maybe they didn't check the right album
<czajkowski> thanks
 * czajkowski is not cracking up 
<SLayeRDK> any known problems with names of downloaded mp3s from 7digital ?
<dobey> SLayeRDK: not that i know of
<dobey> joshuahoover: the 404 that czajkowski was seeing is appears to be specific to the UK store
<dobey> joshuahoover: i guess the albums are different on the uk and us stores. i do see duplicates of album versions on the us store, where i expect perhaps the uk store is different
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> nessita: i am playing this one song in your honor: "Bing Bong" :)
<mandel> dobey, nessita http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT-TacC4pgU&feature=related
<nessita> dobey: heh
<nessita> dobey: so, I tried to evaluate if the sso thing is fixeable for releasing today, and is not, so I will release without the revision that replaced lazr
<czajkowski> dobey: joshuahoover sorry for causing issues
<czajkowski> it's not a biggie I can buy another album
<nessita> dobey: I will also be releasing, as usual, control panel, windows installer, and protocol if you want
<nessita> dobey: also, at some point I would like to learn how to release the rest of the projects, specially u1client (in case you were not available)
<dobey> nessita: ok
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> net connection comes and go, so I'm not sure if I stay in IRC :-)
<dobey> nessita: just set up a timeout to keep sending /msg ubot4 @ping :)
<ralsina> good evening ubuntuone!
<dobey> hola ralsina
<SLayeRDK> any known problems with names of downloaded mp3s from 7digital ?
<ralsina> Sorry about missing the morning, but I arrived home at 2AM
<dobey> SLayeRDK: not that i know of
<mandel> ralsina, hurray! can I haz reviews before I go?
<ralsina> mandel: of course!
<SLayeRDK> just had some mp3s that ended up as pentafunk pentafunk(2) and pentafunk (3)
<mandel> ralsina, me wants to get jenkins working in all projects  ;)
<ralsina> mandel: +1 oh wait let me see it first ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, we managed to get to this in ubuntuone-client: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
<dobey> duanedesign, rye: ^^ could you help SLayeRDK
<dobey> mandel: were you able to finish reviewing my branch?
<gatox> mandel, of course.... reviewing! sorry..... i was having lunch
<mandel> dobey, ran tests, doing last checks and adding a +1
<mandel> gatox, ralsina first one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/run-tests-extra-params/+merge/90903
<mandel> gatox, ralsina pass an extra param, like the --reporter=subunit (if you have subunit in the system)
<ralsina> mandel: Oh, time elapsed per testcase! Nice :)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<dobey> ralsina: can you also review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/split-ui-lib/+merge/90529 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/oh-a-store/+merge/90551 ?
<nessita> dobey: so, shall I release protocol?
<dobey> nessita: if you wish
<ralsina> dobey: sure, queuing
<mandel> ralsina, gatox the other one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/skip-lint/+merge/90899
<nessita> dobey: sure! :-) Question, do I get to use my @ubuntu.com email address when packaging for U1 now?
<gatox> mandel, wait! don't monopolize my time jejeje
<dobey> nessita: yes, please do so
<nessita> I will
<mandel> gatox, I will if I can :P
<mandel> ok, EOD + rugby for me
<mandel> catch you all later!
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<mandel> ralsina, sweet, if those two are approve I'll set up jenkins to have those reports for all projects, at least if we brake something we will know better
<mandel> nessita, remind briancurtin to look into the readonly issue
<ralsina> mandel: cool
 * mandel really goes now
<nessita> mandel: yes, he has the bug in his queue. Thanks!
<mandel> facundobatista, just before I go, this has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726
 * facundobatista opens
<gatox> mandel, you can re-review this one now: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/reconnect-button/+merge/90758 ....... now i'm going to review yours
<gatox> mandel, ping (about your branch)
<ralsina> dobey: +2
<nessita> mandel: ping
<ralsina> nessita: mandel EODd already (tuesdays is rugby day)
<nessita> ack
<__lucio__> thisfred, ralsina: see you guys tomorrow in the u1db meeting?
<ralsina> __lucio__: sure!
<thisfred> __lucio__: sure!
<ralsina> __lucio__: time?
<thisfred> what time? :)
<thisfred> is there an echo in here? ;)
<__lucio__> ralsina, thisfred, invite sent
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina> __lucio__: grazie
<WormDrink> hi
<WormDrink> I want to build ubuntuone client
<WormDrink> but I'm not sure why there is so many diff source pkgs
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.3/+merge/90937
<dobey> WormDrink: there are different projects for different things
<dobey> WormDrink: what are you having trouble with exactly? and what os are you trying to build it on?
<WormDrink> gentoo
<WormDrink> ok I built this now
<WormDrink> ubuntuone-client
<WormDrink> ehrm
<WormDrink> what next
<dobey> ok. you may run into some issues with certain parts, as they require debian/ubuntu specific things.
<WormDrink> thats awesome
<WormDrink> like what ?
<dobey> you need ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-storage-protocol, and ubuntuone-client at a minimum, to use file sync
<dobey> ubuntuone-installer, ubuntuone-control-panel, and libubuntuone (music store stuff), have some dependencies on apt
<WormDrink> well thats just awesome
<WormDrink> can I rsync onto ubuntuone ?
<dobey> no. you could write a client that used the REST API if you really wanted to. but you should be able to sync files just fine with only having ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-storage-protocol, and ubuntuone-client installed. if you use gnome/nautilus, you can also install ubuntuone-client-gnome to get the integration with nautilus
<dobey> ubuntuone-control-panel will also not use apt soon enough
<dobey> i don't think the qt control panel does, but the legacy gtk control panel is still there and does
<nessita> dobey: have some minutes so I can ask you a few questions re packaging?
<dobey> nessita: sure
<nessita> dobey: so, since I never had upload perms before, I'm not sure what to do after I propose the branch with the MP to update the packaging branch. Shall I build the branch the same and push it to lp:ubuntu/the-project, or shall I just dput stuff into the archive?
<dobey> nessita: you don't need to propose the branch
<dobey> nessita: you just dput to the archive
<nessita> perfect, that was what I thought
<nessita> dobey: anyways, I will ask you before doing the first one, just to be sure I'm using the right command and all
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.3/+merge/90944
<dobey> ok
<nessita> alecu: the link ^
<dobey> nessita: i don't think there were any changes to ubuntuone-storage-protocol, so perhaps you should do that one first :)
<nessita> dobey: good advice, will do that
<WormDrink> I hope you guys don't mind - I'm making an up to date overlay for unbuntone on gentoo - just want some pointers
<beuno> WormDrink, that sounds great
<WormDrink> where can I get a breakdown of packages considered to be part of gentoo unbuntu one ? and maybe some basic description
<gatox> someone wants to do a review?? :D
<gatox> does anyone want to do a review? (that'll be the proper question :P)
<WormDrink> I really have not touched ubuntuone ever - and I find bits and pices - like I see now libubuntuone, and ubuntuone-client, not sure what each does
<WormDrink> gatox, of what ?
<dobey> WormDrink: i don't think there is an exact list of what might be considered to be "ubuntu one" as on gentoo. the list of ubuntu one projects is https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<WormDrink> ok thanks
<WormDrink> exactly what I wanted
<dobey> WormDrink: there are some third party projects elsewhere that support/work with ubuntu one
<WormDrink> no thats quite allright - just getting bare minimum in will be good start
<gatox> WormDrink, a branch i proposed... just needed some reviews from ubuntuone-hackers
<dobey> such as deja-dup having the ability to send backups off to u1
<dobey> gatox: poke someone in a chair next to you :)
<gatox> dobey, jeje yes..... they are ignoring me in real life too i think jejejee
<dobey> gatox: they know you're a cylon and are plotting your capture
<ralsina> gatox: I can do one, but it's going to get done by tomorrow morning
<gatox> dobey, jejej i was a cylon yesterday.... and i win! :D
<dobey> gatox: yeah, it's very easy for the cylons to 'win' in that game
<gatox> ralsina, ok!! i would like your opinion..... it's an easy one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/quota-warning/+merge/90946
<ralsina> gatox: does it have pretty pictures?
<ralsina> Ah, ok, no visual change
<gatox> ralsina, no.... the ui doesn't change for this one..... just how you calculate some value that will be taken into account to show the quota in red or not
<gatox> ralsina, i forgot to add the new test file :P
<ralsina> gatox: ok, I'll look at it very early tomorrow
<gatox> ralsina, ok, thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, test file uploaded btw
<dobey> WormDrink: if you have questions about u1, just ask. as i said earlier, for the minimum file sync support, you'll need those 3 packages i listed (ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-storage-protocol, ubuntuone-client)
<WormDrink> cool - I'm starting with them - will see how far I get - i figure the installer makes little sense since gentoo is source based
<WormDrink> but I might be wrong
<dobey> WormDrink: you probably also want to avoid the couch packages, and bindwood; we're dropping support for them, and working on a new system to sync structured data as we weren't able to make couch work in all the ways we needed it to.
<nessita> dobey: so, in storage-protocol debian/changelog, shall I add an entry "New upstream release", even if the tarball release has nothing new?
<nessita> (well, just the change to setup.py)
<dobey> nessita: bzr merge-upstream should add that for you already, and you should only have to fix the release series, and maybe your e-mail, in that case
<nessita> dobey: yes, bzr merge-upstream did that, but wanted to confirm it was ok to leave  that in place
<dobey> nessita: yep, if there are no other changes, then it is only a new upstrema release :)
<nessita> ack!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/90951
<dobey> can i have a review for that?
<nessita> dobey: sure
<dobey> nessita: do you need any reviews, or alecu took care of yours?
<nessita> dobey: alecu is taking care of the ussoc update, I will propose soon branches for controlpanel and windowsinstaller, but want to finish the protocol first
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: I need to ask... are we breaking something (else?) with that libubuntuone branch? :-)
<nessita> or are we fixing what's  broken?
<dobey> well, the packaging will be broken, but i will be fixing it. it doesn't truly *break* anything yet, no
<dobey> well, the previous release "broke" the banshee extension from building. but any binaries that remain installed should still work
<dobey> and we fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/libubuntuone/+bug/801182
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801182 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "should use GTK3 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress]
<dobey> :)
<nessita> nice
<nessita> dobey: so, is there any doc about dputting to the ubuntu archive? anything i need to check besides building the source and binaries?
<nessita> (and installing the .deb in my machine)
<nessita> single binary in this case
<dobey> to do a test build, you should use pbuilder, rather than doing bzr bd in your checkout
<nessita> yes, I did a pbuilder-precise build ../the_source_changes
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: and I installed what was the result in pbuilder/precise_result (I always do that)
<dobey> then you should be able to just "dput ubuntu foo_source.changes"
<nessita> dobey: perfect, running that now
<dobey> gah, google is so annoying now :(
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> there was a recent post about dput.cf on planet ubuntu, and how to disable the default uploading to the ubuntu archive, but i can't find it :(
<nessita> dobey: I need to change something else! :-) (which I nver changed before)
<nessita> I need to changed the UNRELEASED for precise :-)
<dobey> i told you to do that :P
<nessita> you did? ah yes, but I though you were referring to change the "series" in the *watch* file, for the download issue
<dobey> ah no. i forgot about the watch file :)
<dobey> i meant in the changelog, as you were asking about the changelog :)
<nessita> all clear now. No need for a changelog entry for that change, no?
<nessita> dobey: ^
<WormDrink> hi
<dobey> nessita: no.
<WormDrink> not sure how to get rid of this: ERROR: Python module gi.repository not found - what is supposed to supply gi.repository ?
<dobey> WormDrink: python-gobject
<dobey> or i guess upstream name is pygobject
<WormDrink> dobey, I have version 3.0.3 installed already
<WormDrink> hmm
<WormDrink> maybe its not finding it
<dobey> then it's likely a broken install perhaps :)
<dobey> although, where are you getting that error from exactly?
<WormDrink> running setup.py
<dobey> WormDrink: ah, i think you can ignore that, though maybe you have an old version of python-distutils-extra.
<WormDrink> of ubuntu-sso
<WormDrink> not really - version 2.23
<WormDrink> but ok
<dobey> that's old :)
<dobey> current is 2.31
<WormDrink> hmm
<WormDrink> let me try that
<nessita> dobey: dputted! reviewing your branch now
<dobey> nessita: great, thanks :)
<nessita> thank you!
<nessita> dobey: we already have a precise tarmac? :-)
<nessita> dobey: I see that the stable-3-0 update for ussoc was bounced due to lint issues that are present in precise,  but that the former tarmac did not caught
<nessita> so now, we have fixed them in trunk but in a branch that will not be merged in trunk
<nessita> dobey: shall I just add the disables to the update-stable branch? stable will diverge in that until next release, where they should converge again
<dobey> nessita: ah, yes. it *just* got set up :)
<nessita> before I meant "we have fixed them in trunk but in a branch that will not be merged in stable-3-0"
<dobey> nessita: fix it in trunk, then merge the fix into your update branch, as soon as it lands in trunk. we can speed the lint fixes into trunk
<dobey> oh
<dobey> it's already fixed in trunk?
<nessita> dobey: the fixes are in trunk already :-/
<nessita> yes, but in a revno I'm not merging
<nessita> because breaks sso if my gtk-gi branch is not used
<dobey> ok, then yeah, fix your update branch directly for now
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: your branch, approved
<dobey> gracias
<dobey> plenty more to do though, and update is going to be annoying with the packaging changes :)
<nessita> dobey: I have to run to my place since we're out of electricity since yesterday noon (there was a huge storm in the city), so I need to see of all the food I have in the freeze is starting to melt :-/ I will finish releases later today at my place (if I have electricity, if not I will start earlier tomorrow and use the wifi from the hotel)
<dobey> nessita: ok. i hope you have electric :)
<dobey> (not so you will do releases tonight though)
<nessita> dobey: according to twitts from people near my house, apparently there is no power yet
<nessita> but we'll see :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well good luck. i hate not having electric :)
<dobey> ugh, it is already that late
<dobey> will have to finish releaes tomorrow i guess
<nessita1> dobey: thanks for supporting my decision :-P
<nessita1> ok, I'm gone
<nessita1> bye all!
 * nessita1 ->eoding
<dobey> go :)
<gatox> EOD!
<nessita> dobey: hello again! electricity just come back. Got your text though :-)
<nessita> dobey: I gueess that's because the alpha2 soft freeze, right?
<dobey> nessita: right
<nessita> dobey: I just saw  Kate's email, turns out that I was subscribed to ubuntu-devel-announcement with a different email than to ubuntu-devel
<nessita> so I got nothing on my canonical account during the day :-/
<dobey> nessita: turns out i wasn't subscribed to -announce at all :-/
<nessita> dobey: did we get a warning from someone from platform or related?
<nessita> or you just noticed by your own?
<dobey> yes, micah bugged me
<nessita> well, he has a point to bug us
<dobey> yep. there was a fair bit of confusion
<nessita> what did you answer to him?
<mandel> dobey, when using pygi if I want to create a GdkWindow using a GdkWindowAttribute how do I pass it in the constructor?
<dobey> we can go ahead and finish up the tarballs tomorrow morning though, and do the ubuntu uploads on thursday after the archive is unfrozen again
<dobey> mandel: no idea
<nessita> dobey: of course. I was expecting the alpha2 freeze to be this evening... but well, at least I corrected my subscriptions
<dobey> nessita: yep, me too
<mandel> nessita, do you have experience creating a gdk window using pygi?
<dobey> mandel: why do you need to create a *gdk* window?
<mandel> dobey, I'm writing a custom widget, or is there a diff way?
<dobey> mandel: what sort of widget? you really shouldn't need to create a gdk window
<nessita> mandel: you don't need a gdk window :-P
<mandel> dobey, nessita I want to create a widget where I draw an elipse around a label, any idea of a diff approach?
<dobey> mandel: for use in what context?
<mandel> dobey, just a small personal project, I want to be able to have a label that has a buble around it and when the user hovers over it it changes color
<mandel> experiments to see what pygi adds to the thing
<mandel> I know hot to pass the attr to the new method in c, but with pygi I have no clue :P
<dobey> mandel: yes, but context matters.
<mandel> dobey, care to explain a little more, I think I'm not understanding the question
<dobey> mandel: well, a general label widget, is different from something that gets embedded in a treeview, for exxample. and on a canvas would again be different. so context of how you want to use it, affects how you need to implement it.
<mandel> dobey, oh, I just want to add it to a HLayout, thing to fancy
<dobey> are the labels clickable?
<mandel> dobey, yes
<dobey> make your widget subclass Gtk.EventBox, expose the same API as Gtk.Label, and maintain self.label widget that you embed in self; override draw() to do what you want, and handle focus_in/out events to redraw correctly
<dobey> and clicked or whatever, to do what click is supposed to do
<ralsina> mandel: go to SLEEP
<ralsina> ;)
<nessita> dobey: so, I'm just looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule, given that "Freezes normally happen around 2100 UTC time of the given date.", and given than there is no clarification between parenthesis for the feature freeze, can we safely assume that the freature freeze will not start until February 16th, 21 UTC?
<mandel> dobey, sweet, thx!
<nessita> dobey: I see that for alpha2 freeze, there was a "Soft Freeze (Mon)" which means that the freeze started yesterday at 21 UTC
<dobey> nessita: right, feature freeze is on the 16th, which is a thursday.
<mandel> ralsina, on it.. but unless I do it now, there is no time for personal coding :P
<dobey> nessita: and i was told slangasek sent a mail stating the soft freeze as being earlier today
<ralsina> mandel: just kidding
<mandel> ralsina, is just 1 am :)
<mandel> I'll go to bed as soon as the porn starts..
<nessita> dobey: to -announce?
<mandel> oh, shit is greys anatomy.. im going to bed, cu all tom morning!
<ralsina> I missed the special double episode of grey's last night. Sigh. ;-)
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: which email is it? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-January/thread.html
<dobey> nessita: oh sorry. he announced it in the release meeting last week
<nessita> dobey: shall we attend to that?
#ubuntuone 2012-02-01
<nessita> (I just subscribed to ubuntu-release, jic)
<dobey> nessita: i don't think it's necessary.
<dobey> i think joshuahoover attends it though
<nessita> ack
<nessita> well, then I'm off for now
<nessita> dobey: will finish tarballing tomorrow
<dobey> cheers
<nessita> have a good evening everyone!
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I already approve them, hehe
<gatox> mandel, both branches?
<gatox> mandel, puuuuuuuuuu..... i get up earlier just to do that!!!
<mandel> gatox, yep, is called revenge :P
<mandel> gatox, go back to bed ;)
<gatox> mandel, jejejeje
<gatox> mandel, i hate you....... :@
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, buahahahaha
<mandel> :P
<nessita> hello!
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<gatox> back!
<facundobatista> mandel, hola, che! which one was your branch?
<mandel> facundobatista, let me get you the mp
<facundobatista> mandel, gracias
<mandel> facundobatista, here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726
<mandel> facundobatista, I removed the any for the subdirs and after some serious coffee and thinking I added tests for the race condition and fixed it
<mandel> facundobatista, grep for slow_listdir :P
<facundobatista> mandel, awesome!!
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, nessita so here are a number of results some WITH failures from jenkins:  https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntu-sso-client-windows-test/37/testReport/?  https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-control-panel-windows-test/41/testReport/? https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-windows-installer-windows-test/65/testReport/? (we need to identify why this is going on)
<ralsina> mandel: looking...
<mandel> ralsina, nessita jenkins got 'cloudy' due to an error in jenkins itself were it was not pulling correctly the source code
<mandel> but that has been fixed
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I expect that the next build for u1-client will be a failure with 3 tests (we already now that)
<ralsina> mandel: it's looking great!
<ralsina> it's actually easier than the console output :-)
<mandel> ralsina, hehe
<mandel> ralsina, so, with all this sorted out I'm going to ignore jenkins since now we have nice reports etc..
<mandel> ralsina, the rest is fixing those broken tests and automating the build of the .exe, which is a complete diff story
<ralsina> mandel: sounds good to me
<mandel> nessita, gatox I hope that all this setup make you live a little easier when porting the Qt code to linux, at least you will know what was broken earlier etc..
<mandel> ok, lunch time for manuel :)
<ralsina> nessita: no1-1 while you are on sprint. Enjoy ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: ack!
<nessita> dobey: ping
<dobey> in a call
<nessita> dobey: ack, let me know when you have some minutes
<mandel> dobey, ralsina standup?
<mandel> hola??
<ralsina> mandel: oops, no notes!
<dobey> pass
<ralsina> let's pass
<mandel> puos!!! I have notes
<mandel> I'm going to paste them :P
<ralsina> NEXT mandel:
<ralsina> ;-)
<mandel> DONE: Fixed Bug 924384 Bug 924369 and ensured that jenkins does work with them. Looked at bug 904554 and bug 873012(ralsina we should talk about this)/
<mandel> TODO: Finish fix for bug 904554 and bug 873012. Proxy. Chat with alecu (around my 10pm)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924384 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Allow to pass extra parameters to run-tests.bat that should be fowarded to u1trial (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924384
<mandel> cabrones!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924369 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add the skip-lint flag to the run-tests.bat (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924369
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904554 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: when creating empty files, those are not uploaded (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904554
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873012 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "Should not synchronize Desktop.ini files (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873012
<mandel> ralsina, we need to talk about bug 873012, we need to consider splitting the configuration between windows and linux
<ralsina> dobey: I need to talk with you 5' later today about a few things, is in 4 hours ok with you?
<mandel> or something smarter
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> mandel: is that syncdaemon config?
<ralsina> mandel: if so, we can just add another config file "windows.conf" and that's it
<mandel> ralsina, yes, so, on windows we need to ignore extra files, yet is that the correct way?
<dobey> we can add extra config files easily enough
<ralsina> mandel: we'd have to check the configglue docs, but it eems you can have as many config files as you want, so we can just add one that's only there for windows
<dobey> but why not just add the ignores to the current config?
<dobey> why would you ignore them on one platform, but not the other?
<ralsina> dobey: they are platform-specific files
<mandel> exactly
<ralsina> dobey: a Desktop.ini is "special" on windows, but it's not special on lnux
<dobey> right, but why would i want to sync that on linux?
<mandel> ralsina, but, multiple config files means that the last loaded one is the one used, and it would be nice to aggregate them rather than one step on the other one
<ralsina> mandel: we should number them
<mandel> dobey, users are 'special'
<ralsina> dobey: because you are a linux-only user and having a file that magically doesn't sync is strange?
<mandel> although we have similar issues with users that do Test and test in the same dir :P
<dobey> like symlinks?
<dobey> or yeah, case sensitivity issues
<mandel> dobey, ralsina and thinking about it.. what happens if a sync a funny file called desktop.ini from linux to windows?
<ralsina> mandel: mess
<nessita> dobey: you available now? :-)
<dobey> nessita: now, yes :)
<nessita> dobey: yesterday, I mistakenly proposed the SSO update-stable-from-trunk branch against trunk instead of against stable-3-0. I thought I noticed that soon enough to prevent the landing (I reverted to 'needs review' and superseded the proposal ASAP), and I did not got a "merged" email, but apparently, the branch was merged the same. So, now, to fix that situation, I could either propose a branch that revert the (minor) changes, or remove
<nessita> dobey: no branches have landed after that, nor are about to land
<dobey> nessita: what minor changes?
<nessita> dobey: setup.py version and a execution flag in a .py windows (not sure who added that, but is there)
<nessita>  M  setup.py
<nessita>   * ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_windows.py
<nessita> All changes applied successfully.
<nessita> dobey: I will like not to have that revno in trunk at all....
<nessita> so pushing the revno right before that makes sense to me
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well you need to uncommit the new revision i think
<nessita> dobey: from trunk? I was about to do: bzr branch -r 841 lp:ubuntu-sso-client r841; cd r841; bzr push lp:ubuntu-sso-client
<dobey> that might work
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: please no one lands nothing to sso trunk (for a couple of minutes)!!!
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<mandel> nessita, np!
<nessita> dobey: pushing to lp:ubuntu-sso-client with revno 841 is giving me "No new revisions or tags to push.". Seems like it won't override the current history... would that be a new "feature"?
<dobey> nessita: no, you'd need to push --overwrite to do it
<nessita> ah, you're right :-)
<alecu> mandel, ping
<nessita> dobey, ralsina, mandel: ussoc trunk is now ready
<mandel> alecu, pong!
<mandel> nessita, ack
<alecu> mandel, we've got half an hour now till lunch: do you want to mumble now?
<mandel> alecu, I perfer to do it later, if it is not a pita for you
<alecu> mandel, no problem
<mandel> cool
<mandel> ralsina, nessita would it be adding a config for linux and one for windows something we could consider (follow the conversation on #chicharra if you can)
<mandel> mainly, add the windows one in the lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer and change the installer for that
<ralsina> mandel: answered in#chicharra
<mandel> ralsina, sys.platform returns linux2, will it ever return a diff number?
<mandel> as in linux3 if I used a 3.* kernel
<ralsina> mandel: IIRC, it will return linux2 for the foreseeable future, also on linux 3
<dobey> mandel: i think it was fixed to keep returning linux2 on 3.x, to avoid breaking the world
<mandel> ack
<dobey> mandel: thisfred did make a couple fixes in a few places back in the day to work with linux3 as well if it did change
<dobey> checking for sys.platform being linux feels weird to me though
<dobey> we should do what twisted does, i think
<dobey>     if runtime.platform.getType() == 'posix':
<dobey> it seems more correct to me, at least
<thisfred> that implies we run on much more than linux though :)
<thisfred> but yeah
<thisfred> why not be ambitious :)
<dobey> well, there's really no reason we shouldn't
<thisfred> at least it shouldn't break on filenames
<dobey> we should at least work on HURD
<thisfred> and gentoo
 * thisfred runs
<mandel> and mac os x
<dobey> pyinotify is probably the only thorn in the side, which is why i've been saying for a long time we should drop it and just use the gio watch api
<thisfred> dobey: one thing I recently thought of: can we have u1trial call trial with --reporter=text by default?
<dobey> thisfred: i don't think we should change the default from what trial itself does by default
<thisfred> dobey: that way we only get errors/failures in the report, which will make the launchpad merge proposal pages more useful in case we mess up.
<thisfred> dobey: why not?
<dobey> we can probably fix it so we do that in tarmac
<thisfred> dobey: when is it ever useful to see test_foo [OK]
<thisfred> that's fine too, but it's more useful when running tests locally too, I find
<thisfred> no need to scroll back for pages
<dobey> perhaps it should be discussed with twisted and changed upstream then
<dobey> i don't know the reason why the default is the default
<thisfred> why? If a program has options, they can be used, surely?
<thisfred> dobey: right now u1trial hides that option completely. If it's passed through, that would also work for me
<thisfred> or does it pass on all options it doesn't define itself now?
<dobey> because defaults were chosen for a reason surely, and if it's useful for us to change the defaults for us, it's likely useful for a million other people as well, no?
<dobey> thisfred: u1trial passes everything through to trial which it doesn't handle itself, yes
<mandel> dobey, after a apt-get build-deps ubuntuone-client I'm getting **Error***: You must have gtk-doc >= 1.0 installed on P, that should not happen, right?
<dobey> thisfred: u1trial --help should show all the same options as trial, plus the pieces we add on top (or need to change, like reactor handling)
<dobey> mandel: that shouldn't happen, no. but i guess you probably don't have the nightlies ppa added, either.
<mandel> dobey, I do
<dobey> mandel: gtk-doc isn't needed to build the tarball release, but is needed for the nightlies
<dobey> mandel: you don't have the source repo added or enabled, then
<ralsina> Have to go to thedoctor in lieu of lunch. See you all in about 90 minutes
<mandel> dobey, indeed, sources is not enabled
<dobey> thisfred: ok, i really don't like --reporter=text, at least for local runs. it seems to just block and then dump everything all at the end, no progress, and no ability to tell where it's hanging or such, if a test ends up hanging
<thisfred> dobey: ok, I didn't realize that. I used it with non-twisted tests only I guess ;)
<dobey> well, at least that's what seems to happen when i run u1trial --reporter=text ubuntuone in ubuntuone-dev-tools
<thisfred> dobey: still I think it would be good for tarmac, where there is no sense of progress, and tests hanging is catastrophic either way
<dobey> those are all non-twisted tests
<thisfred> dobey: I only used it on a hobby project where all the tests pass in like a millisecond, so I didn't notice
<dobey> yeah, i don't know why it was slow here
<dobey> well now they were all faster
<dobey> though for some reason, some are getting skipped
<mandel> elopio, ping!
<dobey> grmbl
<mandel> dobey, on ubuntuone-dev-tools?
<mandel> got squid or the apache tools installed?
<mandel> I need to reboot due to updates..
<mandel> stupid alpha!
<dobey> yes
<dobey> mandel: test_squid_testcase is getting skipped, but test_squid is all running fine
<dobey> i need to get some lunch though.
<dobey> bbiab
<elopio> mandel: pong!
<nessita> dobey: hey there, would you please re-review my gtk-gi branch when you have a chance? I kinda depend on that branch to move forward another branch I need for to the Qt port
<mandel> elopio, still here?
<elopio> mandel: yes sir.
<mandel> I was looking into a bug you reported, bug 904554
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904554 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: when creating empty files, those are not uploaded (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904554
<mandel> elopio, I tried to reproduce it and I got the test file in my cloud, yet I created the file by creating a new file via the shell menu
<elopio> mandel: let me see... If I remember correctly, the problem appears when you don't change the name of the file.
<elopio> mandel: what's the shell menu?
<mandel> elopio, right click create new text file :)
<mandel> elopio, but that calls it new blah
<mandel> and I renamed if to test.txt and get uploaded
<elopio> mandel: do not rename it.
<mandel> elopio, ok, looking
<elopio> when you rename it, u1 records a move. Or something like that explained nessita.
<mandel> elopio, yes, is a move from 'blah' to 'new blah'
<mandel> elopio, my question would be, does it even matter? I mean, if you wrote nothing you have notihg to loose :P
<elopio> mandel: yes, I would make it really low priority :)
<mandel> elopio, its simple to fix
<mandel> elopio, I can fake a modify after the create
<elopio> mandel: that sounds like a weird workaround, but you are the expert.
<mandel> elopio, well, let me check why it does not get uploaded
<mandel> elopio, can you do the same test on a linux machine?
<elopio> mandel: sure. It works on precise without having to rename it.
<elopio> Untitled Document gets uploaded. Do you want the syncdaemon log?
<mandel> elopio, ok
<mandel> elopio, can I get the logs of that?
<elopio> mandel:  https://pastebin.canonical.com/59227/
<mandel> elopio, if you do a search you will see that FS_FILE_CLOSE_NOWRITE is missing
<mandel> elopio, on windows I mean, so we have to fake a write on windows :P
<elopio> mandel: um, yes, I got it.
<mandel> elopio, if i ever write a windows driver ofr u1 we will not have this problems ;)
<elopio> mandel: ow, writing windows drivers sounds like the least funny job. There should be daily free hugs for whoever does it.
<mandel> elopio, hehe
<elopio> mandel: but, go for the bug fix! There's a beer waiting in Costa Rica for the fix of everyone of my bugs.
<elopio> hum, let's better make it half a beer. Half for the reporter, half for the fixer.
<mandel> elopio, I'm on it atm :)
<dobey> nessita: sure. does it need the gireactor to run installed, or only for the test suite?
<nessita> dobey: it does need the gireactor
<nessita> dobey: wait, perhaps I'm not sure what you asked :-)
<nessita> dobey: the service to run, do not need any reactor. The GTK UI tests to run, need the gireactor
<dobey> nessita: so it's only for the test suite?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> ok
<nessita> ralsina_doctor: may I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.3/+merge/90964 ?
<dobey> i wonder what the scottish siri gag skit would be like, if it had someone with a really thick scottish accent.
<dobey> nessita: is there a test server i could run locally (or a live staging server), that i can point ubuntu-sso at for testing? or does it have to use the production server always?
<dobey> nessita: regarding the layout differences, it seemed to be that the label wasn't wrapping, for example, so the the dialog was quite wide
<nessita> dobey: sorry for the delay, reading the first question now
<nessita> dobey: you can use the sso staging server but those account will not work with U1 (but you will be able to create dummy, plain, sso accounts). To do so, run the sso service with this line:
<nessita> (grepping files)
<dobey> that's fine. i don't want to create any u1 accounts. though if we could also connect staging u1 and staging sso to test account creation on both, that would be nice indeed
<nessita> dobey: hum, apparently is not working (no related to this branch). Formerly, you could do:
<nessita> DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. USSOC_SERVICE_URL="https://login.staging.ubuntu.com/api/1.0" bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<mandel> EOD for me, catch you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<nessita> dobey: but now the service is not fully starting, and I would rather not debug ATM this. I usually create dummy accounts on productions... so could you do that, for this branch?
<dobey> nessita: any idea about the label not wrapping?
<nessita> dobey: let me check if the label is set to wrap (it should). Before GTK3, we had a hack to make the label have the size-request that the parent had, but I removed that hack
<nessita> confirmed that the header label, the secondary text label, and the warning label have "wrap mode" set to warp_word
<nessita> dobey: all the GtkLabels in the ui.glade file have <property name="wrap">True</property>
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: FYI, I found the proper way to use the staging server:
<nessita> DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. USSOC_SERVICE_URL="https://login.staging.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/" bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> dobey: the key is ensuring a trailing backslash to the url
<dobey> hrmm, that broke recently then
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean?
<nessita> dobey: an assertion was added to the code, yes, because we never should pass service uris without a trailing spaces
<dobey> because i tried it another version of sso and it worked :)
<dobey> but ok
<dobey> nessita: how do i create an account, if i can't see the captcha, btw? :)
<nessita> dobey: the assertion was added a couple of revnos ago
<nessita> dobey: right. I can provide a diff to apply to the libsoup that will make it work (but is not good enough to be in trunk)
<dobey> i guess people just won't be able to create accounts in nightlies for a while?
<nessita> dobey: yes, though is better that now, where they can't do anything at all that involves a UI
<nessita> dobey: alecu will fix this before this week ends
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, I can't seem to ^C the new ubuntu-sso-login :(
<nessita> dobey: yes, neither can ^C any that have a gtk mainloop
<nessita> dobey: I've tried with u1sdtool, for example
<nessita> and magicicada, and any other app I run in a terminal that use a glib mainloop
<dobey> huh
<dobey> well that sucks
<dobey> but indeed it seems it is probably a python-gi bug
<dobey> ugh, and an ugly one at that :-/
<nessita> dobey: yeah
<nessita> dobey: let me share the soup diff with you
 * nessita greps logs
<dobey> that's ok
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> looks like i got a 403 when it's trying to hit the u1 ping URL
<dobey> oh doh
<nessita> dobey: it will not work with the sso staging server
<dobey> yeah, i just realized i was still running it with that set :)
<nessita> dobey: ;-)
<dobey> gah, i wish launchpad had attachments for merge proposals
<dobey> because they are necessary when reviewing things with UI
<dobey> nessita: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91640946/sso-gtk3-nowrap.png
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: you want me to fix that in this branch?
<dobey> I don't know. If it's trivial, yes. If it's not, then well, I don't know. I suspect it is not trivial though
<nessita> dobey: let me do a quick googling
<ralsina> nessita: reviewing
<nessita> ralsina: welcome back. You ok?
<dobey> gtk3 has various changes that screw up layout in lots of apps
<ralsina> nessita: yes, doctor was overbooked
<nessita> dobey: can you please tell me what do you understand from " Note that setting line wrapping to TRUE does not make the label wrap at its parent container's width, because GTK+ widgets conceptually can't make their requisition depend on the parent container's size. For a label that wraps at a specific position, set the label's width using gtk_widget_set_size_request()."?
<nessita> (from http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.2/GtkLabel.html#gtk-label-set-line-wrap)
<ralsina> nessita: you need to fix the width for the wrapping tobe useful?
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, and we should not fix the width, no?
<nessita> fixing width is very bad :-/
<ralsina> nessita: I usually frown upon it, yes
<dobey> nessita: it means setting wrapping to true on the label will never work right
<ralsina> dobey: another way to put it
<nessita> dobey: which is a bummer
<dobey> nessita: which means having to do the size-allocate hack
<ralsina> Or you have to do wacky stuff resetting the width on parent resizing events or somesuch
<nessita> dobey: let me try to put that back in
<nessita> dobey: though, I must say, it was the same (ie, bad) with the hack in
<dobey> i thought gtk3 was supposed to fix this and do funky layout to make it work, though :(
<nessita> dobey: that was my understanding as well
<dobey> nessita: it didn't wrap with the hack?
<nessita> dobey: yeap, but let me re-check it
<nessita> dobey: I restored the hack and the labels work the same as without it. Want me to push this changes?
<dobey> also, should we land my u1client branch now, that adds gireactor support, and switches to gi tests by default?
<dobey> nessita: lets leave it out for now
<nessita> dobey: if we have the stable-3-0 already updated from trunk, let's land that
<dobey> nessita: is there already a bug for the missing captcha?
<dobey> stable-3-0 isn't updated yet
<nessita> yes, is in the merge proposal iirc
<dobey> ah ok, yes it is
<nessita> dobey: yeap, bug #921822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 921822 in ubuntu-sso-client "webclient with libsoup backend is not reading the whole body response (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921822
<nessita> dobey: alecu confirmed he will be fixing that next
<dobey> yeah, that's fine. i just wanted to make sure there was a bug for it.
<nessita> yes, thanks
<nessita> and thanks for the thorough review :-)
<dobey> i'm filing a bug for the label wrapping
<nessita> dobey: great
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/925042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 925042 in ubuntu-sso-client "Labels not wrapping properly with Gtk3 version of SSO (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> nessita: approved
<nessita> dobey: yey! thanks
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/91152
<dobey> can i get a review or two for that?
<nessita> dobey: let me propose a branch and will review
<dobey>   sure, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: if you happen to have some extra minutes: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update-2.99.3/+merge/90963
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<dobey> nessita: you pushed changes after changing the branch to approved! (i reset it back to approved though)
<nessita> dobey: i pushed a trunk merge, and I set it to approve after that (but did not check if LP got that push though)
<dobey> right. you didn't wait for the rescan :)
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> dobey: yeah... and now it fails with xvfb not being able to start... would that be installed in the precise tarmac?
<dobey> should be, i'll check
<nessita> dobey: also, question from your branch: is this import "from MusicStoreWidget import U1MusicStoreWidget" correct? can't we have a fully import, such as "from ubunutone.something.MusicStoreWidget..." ?
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<dobey> nessita: it's correct. that isn't a python package
<nessita> dobey: ack. What is it then? :-) (trying to understand a little deeper)
<dobey> nessita: relative import from the directory in which the plug-in is installed
<nessita> ah, I see
<nessita> for python 3 we'll need to make that from .Music... :-)
<dobey> it used to be from ., but python doesn't like that for things that don't have __init__ (which aren't python packages)
<dobey> and i have no idea when rhythmbox will support python 3. probably not for a while :)
<nessita> right
<dobey> and i think i'd prefer to rewrite the plug-in in vala or c by that time anyway
<nessita> dobey: would have bet you would say that ;-)
<dobey> well, it will actually make it easier to support older versions of rhythmbox, as well as the new ones
<dobey> supporting both now, from python, is basically impossible
<dobey> nessita: xvfb appears to be installed
<dobey> it is precise though, so very likely could be broken :(
<dobey> nessita: and no x-related upgrades available
<nessita> dobey: did we need to tweak tarmac <somehow> to have xfvb running? something related to having an x window?
<dobey> no
<nessita> an X display I meant
<dobey> xvfb creates a virtual display; that's the whole point of xvfb :)
<nessita> dobey: isn't tarmac running as a cron process, where <something> from X is not set?
<nessita> yes... but I think I recall it needed <something> :-)
<nessita> but I can't remember *what*
<dobey> nessita: yes, but that's true in all tarmac instances. we've not done anything special for xvfb that i know of
<nessita> dobey: in natty, you mean
<nessita> ?
<dobey> or lucid or maverick. tarmac is running from a cron job with basically empty environment, in all of them
<nessita> let's ask sidnei, he may have done something when he setup that tarmac (you were on holidays... iirc)
<dobey> i don't think so
<nessita> you don't think you were on holidays? or that something extra is needed? :-)
 * nessita is not sure of both
<dobey> both.
<nessita> heh
<dobey> i wasn't on holiday yesterday, and pretty sure xvfb doesn't need anything special
<nessita> dobey: so, xvfb will work in my precise install...
<dobey> xvfb can be fidgity though
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-in-linux/+merge/91164
<gatox> nessita, do you want me to review it? merge that branch with mine and keep working? both?
<nessita> gatox: both! :-D
<gatox> nessita, roger that
<nessita> good guess :-P
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-from-trunk/+merge/91166
<nessita> dobey: approved the former one
<dobey> nessita: thanks!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> nessita: i think it's a timing issue
<nessita> dobey: hey there, my net connection starting acting up :-/
<nessita> dobey: timing issue between who? :-)
<dobey> i see that
<dobey> heh
<dobey> timing issue re: xvfb problem
<dobey> i am running the tests myself on the tarmac vm instance, but they are going *very* slowly
<nessita> dobey: yes... but timing between what and what?
<dobey> i don't know yet
<dobey> but i think it's a timing issue somewhere :)
<dobey> wtf is java running for
<dobey> oh jenkins
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> u1trial and xvfb are what are using all the CPU
<nessita> dobey: copy that. I had to go... I guess I'll help you debug tomorrow
<nessita> dobey: anyways, my net conn will not let me do much more today, apparently :-/
<nessita> ok, see ya tomorrow! Thanks!
<dobey> nessita: ok. chao
<dobey> eh i am an idiot, but i need to go as well, really.
#ubuntuone 2012-02-02
<dagerik> What is the suggested way to preserve the execution bit on synced scripts?
<rye> morning
<karni> Good morning :)
<hrw> hi guys
<hrw> is http://pastebin.com/XHu7YAJc normal when started 'ubuntuone-installer' in terminal?
<hrw> pl_PL.UTF8 locale
<JamesTait> Mornin' all!
<Guest50763> hello
<rye> hrw, this is not normal, do you have ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk installed?
<hrw> I just installed ubuntu-client-gnome
<hrw> on precise
<rye> hrw, ubuntuone-client-gnome is only for the nautilus plugin - the control panel is now a separate package
<hrw> ok
<hrw> did not had it installed
<hrw> with it installed I got ui
<hrw> so missing deps or missing check?
<duanedesign> i have noticed users having to install that seperately
<rye> hrw, it looks like the code in installer does not handle encoding properly, installing Polish locale to test
<rye> hrw, was this a clean install or an upgrade to precise?
<hrw> upgrade
<rye> duanedesign, ^ the control panel might have been uninstalled
<hrw> rye: it was uninstalled for sure
<hrw> hmm... amount of free storage depends where you check
<hrw> https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ says "0% in use (5.1 MB of 45.0 GB)"
<hrw> ops, sorry - wrong check in one place
<hrw> karni: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/video_lut_02_2012_0.mp4 shows crazy notifications which I mentioned
<karni> hrw: sweet, checking it out
<karni> hrw: this is clearly a problem of clearing the notification when not all transfers have been completed. acutally, I'm currently working on new queues, so this should be resolved soon. sorry, and huge thanks for the mp4 !
<hrw> karni: no need to be sorry
<hrw> karni: I have good mood for helping this week ;)
<karni> hrw: :)
<hrw> karni: and too many times lacked a 'simple' way to share files phone<>machines<>machines
<hrw> karni: looks like 5GB of dropbox will work just fine so far ;D
<hrw> karni: added screenshot to bug 853975 so you have it available
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 853975 in ubuntuone-android-files "Notification text color should use system default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853975
<jml> is there a way to browse my U1 folders from the Ubuntu desktop?
<Guest62719> jml, what do you mean?
<mandel> jml, sorry needed to chante the nickname :P
<mandel> jml, if the machine is in sync you have your files in the system, so you just browse them like normal files
<karni> jml: FWIW, you can also browse U1 from any Internet-enabled device with an Internet browser ;) http://one.ubuntu.com
<karni> or better, http://one.ubuntu.com/files
<facundobatista> mandel, ping
<mandel> facundobatista, pong
<mandel> facundobatista, buenos dias!
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> facundobatista, hello?
<facundobatista> mandel, hola :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, buenas
<mandel> ralsina, got time for a super quick mumble? I have some design questions
<ralsina> mandel: sure, starting mumble
<mandel> ralsina, and having a qt guy to help would be nice :)
<ralsina> let me find my qt guy hat...
<nessita> mandel: hey there!
<nessita> mandel: have you started with the qt dialog?
<gatox> mandel, i can help you too if you want
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, mumble witn ralsina
<mandel> nessita, give me some mins
<mandel> gatox, is not qt specific
<mandel> nessita, ok, done with mumble
<ralsina> nessita: ping, can we have a quick mumble around 12?
<mandel> nessita, I have talk with lissete regarding the design and with ralsina about some concerns I have with the spawning of the dialog regarding modlaity of it and other ui integration
<nessita> mandel: the dialgo will not be modal, but the controlpanel will block putting the loading overlay
<verterok> ralsina, nessita: hola, do you know u1sdtool is kind of broken in precise?
<nessita> mandel: like it already does when querying the web, and syncdaemon
<nessita> verterok: broken how?
<ralsina> verterok: Idon't know that it is broken in any specific way
<nessita> verterok: mainloop not returning when quitting is a bug in glib, FYI
<verterok> ralsina, nessita: after executing it just sits there and never exit
<nessita> verterok: yeap, not broken
<verterok> oh
 * verterok really hates glib
<nessita> not by us, at least :-)
<mandel> nessita, well, we need to talk about this, later we can mumble about my fears :)
<nessita> verterok: you can see that GTK apps are not exiting either (try executing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk in the terminal and closing that up)
<verterok> nessita, ralsina: give alecu some free time to work on pydbus :p
<nessita> mandel: what fears?
<verterok> nessita: that works
<nessita> verterok: hum... perhaps is the new GLib mainloop that is not working
<nessita> verterok: and controlpanel is still old glib
<verterok> so, it was broken by us after all? :)
<nessita> verterok: I'll debug after feature freeze. Can you please open a bug?
<mandel> nessita, interaction between the dialog and the control panel, if webclient spawns the dialog in a diff process the dialog shows and then the user closes control panel, what happens there?
<verterok> nessita: u1sdtool is using the glib2reactor
<nessita> mandel: the spawned process will quit, since the parent process will die
<nessita> verterok: then we should debug this further (after feature freeze)
<nessita> verterok: anyways, we did not change anything in that, so I'm not sure what that is
<mandel> nessita, also, the dialog will not be shown as the top window, how are we going to do that?
<mandel> nessita, the implementation of the details is what I want to get right, the dialog is already done with qtdesigner and will get it running this afternoon with storing the creds etc.. ui is not a problem :)
<nessita> mandel: so, I would advice not worry about that now, we need the dialog built before the next friday so we can try to make it before the freezes and avoid asking freeze exceptions
<mandel> nessita, as I said, the ui is not a problem at all, it will be there on monday, I already have arranged a meeting with lisettte to look at the implementation
<nessita> mandel: when the dialog is landed, we can worry about the other stuff, anyways we'll need to sort that out for sso as well (if that turns out to be an issue)
<nessita> mandel: we can make the popup alter the launcher, for example
<nessita> mandel: or be raised on top of other windows
<mandel> nessita, certainly, we need to think a little about these interactions but we will be there on time for ui freeze that is not to worry
<nessita> mandel: there will be relationship between the callers and the proxy settings, but there is not much we can do
<verterok> nessita: this fixes it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/826339/
<nessita> mandel: I understand your concern. Anyways, those interactions are not top priority in my head, since we still don't have proxy support working. If later we have a bug report about this, we can fix.
<verterok> nessita: I think it might be defer.inlineCallbacks related issue
<nessita> verterok: that's ugly! and also, we're having the same issue with plain mainloops in sso, where we have no reactor at all
<mandel> nessita, sure, I just wanted to make sure we are doing the right thing from the beginning, or that we at least have the possible problems in the schedule
<nessita> verterok: so there should be some other thing stuck in the mainloop, and the callLater may be giving an extra spin to the mainloop, no?
<verterok> nessita: no idea, just tried it and it works :)
<nessita> mandel: right. We don't have much other options considering that the proxy dialog will be in sso
<nessita> mandel: there are ways to set a window transient for other window, and if needed we'll try to make that work. But again, I would like to see proxy actually working before worrying about these things (if proxy does not work, then a pretty shinny dialog is useless) :-)
<nessita> ralsina: not sure how you feel about that ^
<mandel> nessita, true, pretty and not working is like nothing at all
<ralsina> nessita: the main problem is that because of focus prevention, usually the new window will popup below the other
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: I agree that we can fix it after we see the problem , though
<ralsina> nessita,mandel: since the solution is probably pretty minor coding, changing thing in or out of process
<nessita> ralsina: I tested the spwanning of any UI process, and I got the new window on top of the currents one. Examples I did was spawning ksnapshot using a glib spawnner, and also using a qprocess
<nessita> in both cases the ksnapsoht was raised on top of my terminal
<nessita> (but yes, it was not related to it)
<ralsina> nessita: did you start it from a window that had input focus?
<nessita> related as in "is child of"
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I was executing the spwanner script in the terminal, so i hit enter in it right before the windows opened
<ralsina> nessita: the terminal i a special case, it's supposed to go to the background when you spawn things from it
<ralsina> nessita: but agreed about not worrying too much right now
<nessita> ralsina: well, then I would suggest evaluate this in particular when the rest is working
<ralsina> nessita: yes. I will try tomake a toy example
<nessita> ralsina: as long as we have the new dialog in trunk and released to ubuntu, we can not use it until after UI freeze. I would to have the dialog in trunk, and the projects working only with user:pass@foo.com
<nessita> I would like*
<nessita> so we can know that proxy work, at least for user:pass@foo.com settings
<ralsina> nessita: yes, at least that
<nessita> ralsina: I'm worry that we can land features until next Friday 10th (and after that will require a feature freeze exception, which involves an exception per bug per branch)
<nessita> worried*
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> so, I think we should prioritize features and UIs on top of polish, that should come right after
<ralsina> yes, we can always get the polish in the 0-day SRU
<dobey> thisfred: you will love http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x8bc_ZyORbM
<thisfred> me click in trepidation
<nessita> ralsina: or between UI freeze (Feb, 23) and final freeze (March, something)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> that timeframe will not require any SRU
<ralsina> nessita: I am trying to be pessimistic here! ;-)
<nessita> dobey: hola! approved your client update branch
<nessita> ralsina: nice
<nessita> !
<dobey> hola nessita! thanks
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: toy experiment done, the child process spawns in front of the parent one :-)
<nessita> ralsina: yey
<ralsina> mandel: so, worst case, we disable the whole UI until the child process exits
<nessita> ralsina: hey! that's the good case :-D
<ralsina> nessita: hehe
<nessita> ralsina: we put the Loading overlay on top of the parent, and remove it once the webclient deferred's returns
<ralsina> nessita: it's not truly modal, but it's close enough
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> thisfred: holland is such a cesspool of anarchy!
<thisfred> hahahaha
<thisfred> Next time someone asks where I'm from that's what I'll answer
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> dobey: got 15 minutes for me?
<gatox> nessita, approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-in-linux/+merge/91164
<nessita> ralsina: would you have a chance to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-in-linux/+merge/91164 ?
<ralsina> nessita: of courses!
<dobey> nessita: so i am not sure what's wrong with your branch in the precise tarmac. it's quite odd
<nessita> dobey: I will try merging the 2 first test commands into one, since both use the gi reactor
<nessita> dobey: but will do that once I get all the tarballs done
<dobey> nessita: i don't think that's the problem
<nessita> dobey: do you have some theory?
<dobey> nessita: well i was trying to run the tests manually, in the precise tarmac instance, as the tarmac user, yesterday. the gtk+ tests were extremely slow after a certain point. individual tests were taking several hours, and the CPU was active the whole time.
<nessita> dobey: huh?
<dobey> that's what i said
<nessita> dobey: heh
<nessita> dobey: I'll debug it later today, no worries
 * mandel back
<dobey> ugh the time
<mandel> dobey, it is indeed, what shall we do?
<dobey> oh i don't know
<dobey> ralsina: ?
<ralsina> let's skip it
<ralsina> I think I know what everyone is doing
<thisfred> doh!
<ralsina> and half the team is at sprint.
<thisfred> ok, I'll be there next time. Accounts is starting to wind down
<thisfred> and even if it weren't I need something besides that to keep my sanity
<ralsina> thisfred: I suggest knitting
<thisfred> In the interim, feel free to ask me for reviews, if they're not *too* windowsy
<thisfred> ralsina: I feel my time could be better used than to produce asymmetric itchy scarves.
<ralsina> thisfred: hehe
<thisfred> (Last time I tried knitting I was 10, and I sucked at it. I have no reason to believe that has improved)
<ralsina> thisfred: if it helps, I proposed you for the "bored out of his mind and has not gone on a killing rampage yet" award
<thisfred> haha
<mandel> ralsina, so I ate fast to skip the stand up..  :*(
<ralsina> mandel: sorry
<mandel> ralsina, nah, no worries hehe I like to complain
<ralsina> mandel: I have a few too many things in the air and forgot about the time
<dobey> there is no time
<dobey> also; ffs. i am not paying $3K for a bicycle.
<dobey> unless it's made entirely out of nanobots
<mandel> ralsina, FYI there is an info web that the web&mobile team has to do where we give information about proxy settings etc
<mandel> ralsina, I know that lisettte already mentioned this to roberta
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, did you get lisettte mail?
<ralsina> mandel: only the one natalia responded
<nessita> dobey: hola! did you u1client landed?
<nessita> (did not check mail yet)
<dobey> nessita: nope, missing package. trying again
<mandel> ralsina, yep, that is the one, is the summary of the catch up I did with her after talking with alecu and nessita, trying to keep everyone in the same page
<ralsina> mandel: ok then
<nessita> dobey: so, I can reproduce locally that the tests get stuck and trial is uging 05% of the CPU
<nessita> 95%
<nessita> dobey: perhaps is a bug in the gi reactor? does that make sense?
<dobey> nessita: really? how so?
<dobey> they run very fast for me locally
<nessita> dobey: are you up to date re: packages?
<nessita> dobey: mine is stuck in     test_on_email_validated_is_not_called ... and top shows:
<nessita>  3398 nessita   20   0  416m 215m  13m R   95  5.7   3:34.93 u1trial
<dobey> sort of; i am holding some back because i actually want to use my computer and graphics drivers are a necessary part of that
<nessita> dobey: X is for sissies! :_P
<nessita> ;-P
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> (typing right is for sissies as well :-D)
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: and the same test is also getting pseudo-stuck for alecu, in his precise install
<alecu> I've not updated since getting to the sprint
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, maybe xvfb is the problem then
<dobey> or zeitgeist
<nessita> dobey: I tried without xvfb, same behaviour
<nessita> dobey: ZG on sso? :-/
<dobey> oh right, no
<dobey> what could it be
<dobey> the kernel?
<nessita> 64 bits?
<dobey> i'm on 32 bit
<alecu> I'm on 64
<nessita> is tarmac 64 bits? alecu and me are
<dobey> tarmac appears to be 32bit in the vm at least
<nessita> boo
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> dobey: so, once reproduced, alecu taught me how to strace a running process, and I've got this trace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826507/
<nessita> dobey: "looks" like is stuck polling
<dobey> nessita: right which means it's not really doing anything. what are those fds for exactly?
<nessita> dobey: how can I find out?
<dobey> look for the open() calls that result in those fd numbers (4/5)
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826510/
<nessita> there is no open() in that fragment (ie was already polling when I attach the strace to it)
<dobey> oh, because you attached
<nessita> yes
<nessita> dobey: because I need to run the whole gui suite to reproduce, can't reproduce with only the testcase
<dobey> kill it and do strace -o failing-test.log -Ff u1trial -r gi failing_tests.py
<dobey> oh
<dobey> ok
<dobey> so
<dobey> kill it and do strace -o failing-test.log -Ff xvfb-run u1trial -r gi --gui
<nessita> dobey: reproduce agian and inspecting /proc
<nessita> lr-x------ 1 nessita nessita 64 Feb  2 12:48 3 -> pipe:[127226]
<nessita> lrwx------ 1 nessita nessita 64 Feb  2 12:48 4 -> socket:[129100]
<nessita> lrwx------ 1 nessita nessita 64 Feb  2 12:48 5 -> anon_inode:[eventfd]
<dobey> or look in proc i guess
<dobey> so it's a unix socket
<dobey> dbus?
<nessita> dobey: hum... will check, but I removed all dbus from this code (meaning that I now use a "multiplatform" getter for the backend, and I'm mocking that)
<dobey> oh. what would be using a socket then?
<nessita> dobey: xvfb? the reactor?
<dobey> the reactor shouldn't be. are those the FDs for xvfb or u1trial that you were looking at there?
<nessita> dobey: those are from u1trial
<nessita> dobey: want me to inspect also xvfb?
<dobey> no. seems it's definitely in the tests
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: iirc (I made several attempts), I think I reproduces this without even using xvfb
<dobey> i just upgraded a bunch of stuff, trying again on my machine
<nessita> dobey: ack
<dobey> seems to be going fine here
<dobey> what kernel version are you running?
<nessita> dobey: the testcase that is hanging here is SignalsTestCase, and if we skip that put, the next testcase hangs
<nessita> dobey: Linux ernst 3.2.0-12-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 31 18:48:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dobey> nessita: do you still have 3.2.0-10 installed?
<nessita> let me see
<nessita> yes
<nessita> want me to boot in that one?
<dobey> can you reboot into the -10 kernel and see if it still fails please?
<nessita> dobey: yes. FYI, alecu as -11 and he can reproduce
<dobey> i am using -10 because of nvidia driver issues with the newer ones
<alecu> I was able to reproduce, but three years ago when Amelia was born.
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: fd's status from both u1trial  and xvfb from proc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826530/
<nessita> will reboot now to -10
<nessita> brb
<dobey> ok, thanks
<dobey> oh, fd 5 is inotify related i guess
<dobey> my branch is failing somewhere else now, but not sure where exactly. meh
<nessita> dobey: your branch == u1client + gi branch?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> ok, will reboot to -10 kernel
<nessita> bbrb
<dobey> it's causing a unicode error in tarmac
<dobey> ralsina: are we having another chat at 19:00Z still? or was that waht you asked about this morning?
<ralsina> dobey: it's what we talked about this morning
<dobey> ok, cool
<nessita> dobey: running the whole suite in -10
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: reproduced the bloackge
<nessita> blockage
<nessita> dobey: same data as before: strace shows polling on 4 and 5, and /proc shows:
<nessita> lrwx------ 1 nessita nessita 64 Feb  2 13:18 4 -> socket:[15980]
<nessita> lrwx------ 1 nessita nessita 64 Feb  2 13:18 5 -> anon_inode:[eventfd]
<dobey> huh
<nessita> any other ideas? :-/
<dobey> do you have a sacrificial dagger handy?
<dobey> Ran 284 tests in 54.643s
<dobey> :(
<nessita> dobey: running the whole test_gui.py (so the stucking hapens) with strace
<dobey> ok
<nessita> will have lunch in the mean time
<nessita> dobey: thanks for helping debugging this
<dobey> sure. it's annoying me :)
<dobey> and it's a matter of concern if we're supposed to switch the world over to gi :)
<nessita> right
<nessita> FYI, log file is 175M so far :-/
<dobey> yeah, stract logs a LOT of stuff
<dobey> and i can't type it seems
<nessita> dobey: is contagious
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<dobey> ok
<mandel> you finally realized that typing bad is the correct way to do it :P
<dobey> i realize i need to make a decision on what i'm going to have for lunch
<mandel> dobey, babies!
<mandel> all, EOD for me, leaving a little early 'cause I'f not feeling that well. I think the flu got me.. bloody weather
<mandel> see you all tom
<dobey> mandel: of course, but it's which flavor of baby to consume, that is the question.
<dobey> cow, shrimp, chicken. so many choices.
<mandel> dobey, I will not comment due to fear of being fired due to braking the employee hand book in too many levels
 * ralsina ====> 😋 (that is 'FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD' (U+1F60B)' BTW)
<dobey> lol
<dobey> alright, i need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> dobey: I added a suggestion from alecu, and seems fixed in my computer now! I'm now destroying the window that is created on each test run
<dobey> nessita: heh, what was that?
<dobey> the suggestion i mean
<nessita> dobey: self.addCleanup(self.ui.destroy) :-)
<nessita> dobey: so, apparently, we had tons of windows that we gathering tons of X events
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: and with each test, we were having one more window to sent events to
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: branch landed now :-)
<dobey> wonder why it wasn't slow for me though
<nessita> dobey: yeah, it also worked for me in my desktop PC... so no idea
<dobey> or why this issue only came up now
<nessita> dobey: alecu and I are both running lenovo's... but his is amd and mine intel, so ???
<dobey> maybe gtk3 does something different, which made it an issue
<nessita> so "???" <- no idea
<nessita> dobey: right. Is fixed now, alecu reported the issue, and will fix controlpanel as well
<nessita> (eventually)
<alecu> I will?
<nessita> no
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> sorry, *I* will
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: I have not seen any email about the archive being unfrozen... shall I expect one?
<dobey> nessita: i saw a mail asking to hold off on uploads as the distro rebuild is happening
<nessita> dobey: ah yes, saw that too, from doko
<dobey> yep
<nessita> dobey: so, we'll get an email announcing the repo is "open" again?
<dobey> nessita: i don't know. let's see what tomorrow brings :)
<nessita> sure
<nessita> dobey: i'm asking these things because I did not pay that much attention to these details before, I just asked for sponsorship and that happened
<alecu> dobey, I'm getting this error when running u1trial with the gi reactor:
<alecu> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<alecu> dobey, it happens after the "PASSED (successes=420)" message is shown.
<dobey> nessita: yep, i understand why you're asking. i'm used to the hard freezes though where uploads are blocked until it's unfrozen again
<dobey> alecu: hrmm
<dobey> alecu: i don't see it, so not sure what it is exactly. you see that in sso i presume?
<alecu> dobey, I see that when running tests
<alecu> dobey, not only I see that, but tests get interrupted with nessita's latest branch
<dobey> interrupted?
<alecu> dobey, yes, since there are three invocations to u1trial in the same run-tests script in trunk now.
<nessita> dobey: and the script has set -e
<nessita> so it will abort on error
<dobey> right, but there shouldn't be any errors
<nessita> right
<dobey> the 'foo' thing is really annoying though
<nessita> dobey: yes, I agree
<dobey> yay
<dobey> that's much nicer without all the Gtk-WARNINGs
<nessita> dobey: how did you fix it?
<dobey> connected the signal
<nessita> dobey: by hand? so builder is not doing it?
<dobey> seems that way. pushing a branch now
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks
<dobey> i hope nothing else is not getting connected up properly
<nessita> dobey: shall we report the bug?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/avoid-foo-warning/+merge/91327
<dobey> nessita: not sure. it may just be something that's different in glade vs. gtkbuilder, should poke at the docs first to see what's correct
<dobey> if the ui.glade file is correct as-is for gtkbuilder, then it's a bug.
<nessita> the glade file has:
<nessita>                 <signal name="activate-link" handler="on_activate_link" swapped="no"/>
<nessita>                 <signal name="clicked" handler="on_sign_in_button_clicked" swapped="no"/>
<nessita> clicked will work
<dobey> true, i guess clicked does work, since i managed to log in :)
<dobey> so i suppose we should file a bug, yes
<nessita> dobey: you do it or I do it?
<dobey> you can :)
<dobey> reminds me that i need to file a different bug though, for ubuntu
<nessita> dobey: this bug is for glade, right?
<gatox> nessita, review please https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pages-migration/+merge/91331  (i executed the tests in all the platform like a gazillion times..... it should be fine! :P)
<dobey> nessita: i'd say gtkbuilder. glade outputs the correct data there it seems
<gatox> nessita, and this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/pages-migration/+merge/91333
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<dobey> gtkbuilder is just not hooking up the signal
<dobey> nessita: so gtk+
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> nessita: did you do the u1cp tarball already?
<nessita> dobey: yes, also windows-installer
<dobey> cool.
<dobey> i guess i don't need to file the bug i thought i needed to file after all, as it was already filed, and seems to be fixed
<nessita> dobey: any idea why ubuntu-bug gtk+3.0 will say that package gtk+3.0 does not exist? (I see it in  launchpad)
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gtk+3.0
<nessita> or ubuntu-bug will only work with binary packages?
<dobey> you need to give it a binary package i think
<nessita> dobey: so, shall I use the gir1.2-gtk-3.0 or libgtk-3-0 /
<nessita> ?
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't matter
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/minor-dist-fix/+merge/91338
<dobey> could i get a quick review on that?
<nessita> dobey: we no longer have glade files there? :-)
<nessita> nor mp3's? :-)
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> will have another one very similar soon as it lands, for stable-3-0 so i can actually make a release :)
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: is it intended that u1client still has milestones 1.4.7, 1.6.3, 2.0.1 set as active?
<dobey> nessita: yes, we haven't actually released them yet.
<nessita> ah ok
<dobey> was hoping to find some time at some point to release them as updates, but alas :)
<nessita> dobey: speaking of finding time... was there any news in the room-in-the-cd front? I may have missed them due to lack of attention to the irc channel
<dobey> nessita: well, a bit i guess. with the music store changes i made this past week, and your gtk-gi sso branch, we will drop the webkit gtk2 dep on our side. i'm hoping to poke at the remaining gwibber issues today/tomorrow
<nessita> dobey: ok, let me know... I have a LoopingCall in my head regarding this :-D
<nessita> and would *love* to remove it
<dobey> heh
<dobey> nessita: same change for stable-3-0: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/91343
<dobey> ugh xvfb
<dobey> maybe we need to add a second or two of sleep between each u1trial call in sso run-tests
<nessita> dobey: actually, we can remove the first xvfb call
<nessita> dobey: since the first set is not (should not) access any X
<dobey> true
<dobey> we should do that as well
<dobey> but it still might break between gtk and qt tests
<dobey> although i guess maybe not
<nessita> approved
<nessita> why not?
<dobey> since the setup.py build should take long enough
<nessita> ah
<nessita> right, I would just remove the first xvfb call
<dobey> yeah
<nessita> dobey: so, I'm building the sso package so I can install it in my system and finally be able to auth to U1 (and I can test it at the same time). Of course I will not upload for now, but I have some questions:
<nessita> (bah, I just want to confirm some things)
<nessita> - we should remove python-gtk2 and add python-gobject instead
<nessita> same for python-webkit? ie remove and add nothing else (since gobject is already added)
<dobey> actually, python-gi
<nessita> python-gi is called now?
<dobey> well, you need to depend on python-gi and the gir1.2-foo packages
<dobey> so gir1.2-webkit-3.0 for webkit
<dobey> and gir1.2-gtk-3.0 for gtk, etc
<nessita> ah... nice, did not know that! but makes sense
<nessita> (now that you mention)
<dobey> well the gi stuff isn't in the 2.99.3 release, so we wouldn't change it there yet
<dobey> i think it's safe to change the nightlies though
<nessita> right
<dobey> yay, finally a tarball release of new rhythmbox-ubuntuone
<dobey> and tomorrow, all the uploads
<dobey> ah, and there's a2 release mail
<nessita> looking
<dobey> nessita: guess it's time for you to go. the net is giving your troubles :P
<nessita> dobey: lol
<nessita> dobey: not yet, I was tetsing a branch from gatox regardin network state
<nessita> dobey: got the email as well, let's do upload tomorrow
<dobey> yep
<dobey> it's late now anyway
<dobey> later all
<gatox> dobey, bye
<bikerboi87> Hi. Does anybody know when PayPal will be a supported payment for monthly subscription? The fees charged by my bank are greater than the cost of the subscription......
#ubuntuone 2012-02-03
<karni> joshuahoover: duanedesign: re bikerboi87 ↑ if any of you is around
<bikerboi87> karni: :)
<karni> bikerboi87: If nobody replies, please drop by tomorrow, a little earlier than around now :)
<karni> bikerboi87: We have a bunch of helpful support guys here, I'm sure they'll figure out what's up with that, Sorry for the trouble.
<bikerboi87> karni: It's not so much that something is wrong, just it'll save me money :P
<karni> bikerboi87: Whatever the amount, if something's wrong, we'd like to know :) I can see they're not around anymore. Please do come back tomorrow and catch them earlier :)
<bikerboi87> karni: cheers :)
<karni> o/
<karni> :)
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<mandel> morning all!
<ralsina> Good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<mandel> ralsina, pong!!
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias!
<ralsina> Hello mandel, can we have the 1-1 early? I have somewhere else I need to be ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, sure, do you want to do it now?
<mandel> ralsina, unless there is anything else, I can take a rest from coding :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool, also I can test this mumble-on-linux thing :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, launching mumble now
<alecu> hello #ubuntuoners!
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<gatox> buenas
<mandel> ditto
<alecu> hola mandel! can I ask for your review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/post-restful-cleanups/+merge/91157
<mandel> alecu, yes, although will have to wait for my lunch, is that ok?
<alecu> mandel, sure!
<mandel> alecu, then is mine!
<mandel> alecu, gatox are you guys still sprinting?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> gatox, cool, have fun the last day ;)
<mandel> gatox, so, not doing FF right? 'cause I don't have the time today :(
<gatox> mandel, yesterday we had the team dinner....... LOT OF MEAT
<mandel> lol
<gatox> mandel, me neither
<mandel> gatox, probe nessita .. not meat for her ;)
<mandel> gatox, great, no problems then, I'm off to lunch catch you when I'm back
<gatox> mandel, ack! enjoy
<gatox> nessita, this one is fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pages-migration/+merge/91331
<nessita> gatox: awesome!
<dobey> hmm
<mpt> Hi, I'm trying to reproduce a bug ... What do I need to delete for Ubuntu One to forget completely that I'm signed in to SSO?
<nessita> mpt: hello there!
<mpt> hi nessita
<karni> mpt: What platform are you talking about?
<nessita> mpt: using the control panel, go to the Devices tab and remove the current device (the one tha has the bandwidth options)
<mpt> karni, if this is in reference to my recent tweet about Canonicalers who ask me what OS I'm using, then ... well played :-)
<karni> mpt: I meant desktop/Android/iOS.
<mpt> Ubuntu
<karni> mpt: then nessita's answer is the right one :)
<mpt> ah, thanks nessita
<karni> nessita: Hi! Referring to ""Only twisted Deferreds are used in this code, but only as a control structure in order to make the sequence of callbacks cleaner, and to ease testing with trial."" -- could you tell me what you mean by "ease testing with trial" in the context of callbacks?
<nessita> karni: sure! can you give me a couple of minutes?
<karni> nessita: Perhaps what I mean exactly is - how callback based code is better than blocking code.
<karni> nessita: Sure, any time! Thank you.
<karni> (.. than blocking code, in terms of testing)
<nessita> karni: so, since we use twisted trial testing framework, we can't have clocking code in the test, because that will prevent the twisted reactor to process events
<nessita> karni: and in the production code side, we can't also have blocking code since that will freeze any involved UI
<karni> nessita: Ah, so it's like you're working on the UI thread, and dispatching events. That would make total sense, thank you!
<nessita> karni: yes, exactly
<karni> nessita: :) Thanks
<nessita> anytime!
<nessita> mpt: did that work ok?
<mpt> nessita, yes thank you, it helped me report bug 926078
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 926078 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Control panel looks like it's hung when waiting for sign-on (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926078
<mpt> nessita, I was actually trying to reproduce bug 760624, which seemed to be closed by mistake, but I couldn't invoke that particular error.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760624 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Error message cuts off before end (affects: 2) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760624
<nessita> mpt: thanks for the report. So, the currently dark grey was a design spec for the controlpanel, and I
<nessita> and we're dropping the support for the GTK controlpanel :-/
<dobey> mpt: i think that particular string was amde shorter, but would likely still be an issue for other languages
<mpt> nessita, I thought this was already Qt, which was why it isn't integrated propertly into System Settings
<nessita> mpt: thanks a lot for taking the time to report the bug though :-)
<nessita> mpt: nopes, the Qt controlpanel is not on ubuntu yet, should be this incoming week
<dobey> mpt: what does "integrated properly into system settings" mean exactly now?
<mpt> dobey, the panel opening in the System Settings window, like (for example) the Backup panel does and the Privacy panel will
<dobey> mpt: afaik, we've been given no requirements that we have to do that, and we have no plans to do so. hmm
<nessita> dobey: our bosses had tha conversationin orlando with jason w (cristian and john were there), and they agreed that the platform team my remove U1 completely from the settings window
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure what the current plan is on the platform side, but we have no resources allocated for integrating with gnome settings for precise
<nessita> (mainly FYI)
<gatox> nessita, fixed..... i check the other files just in case, and they should be fine
<dobey> right. though it seems "language support" and "additional drivers" open as separate apps still as well
<nessita> dobey: right
<nessita> gatox: ack!
 * mandel back
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> ralsina, mandel: are we doing standup? or no?
<mandel> dobey, we have not done it in all week.. so is kinda meh
<dobey> indeed
<mandel> dobey, I have done my 1-1 with ralsina an hour ago, so he know what I'm up to
<nessita> mandel: any idea if ralsina is around?
<mandel> nessita, afaik he told me had to me somewhere (no idea where) about now, that is the reason why we had my 1-1 earlier
<mandel> nessita, that is all the info I have, sorry if is not very helpful :(
<nessita> mandel: is ok
<gatox> nessita, well, the sso-migration should be ok..... and i review it with meld
<nessita> gatox: ack! :-D
<ralsina> nessita: I am here
<nessita> ralsina: hola
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, ponga
<mandel> alecu, I've done your review (running tests at the moment on windows) I have an idea/question, the restful_client, could we don something nice with the with statement?
<mandel> alecu, I'm notice that we close it all the time, maybe using with would make it a nicer
<mandel> alecu, of course, not for this review
<alecu> mandel, I wondered about using "with", yes. But it thought it added complexity... perhaps we can do it in a later branch, yes.
<alecu> and... yes.
<mandel> alecu, +1 on doing it later :)
<mandel> alecu, and +1 on the branch!
<alecu> mandel, cool!
<alecu> mandel, I think I have not really ran tests on windows, so great that you are testing that too.
<alecu> shame on me, yes.
<mandel> alecu, I do both all the time, that is also the reason why I did the work on jenkins :)
<mandel> alecu, so, if you are lazy and forget, we will see (well, at least in sso, the others fail atm :P)
<mandel> alecu, FYI https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/
<alecu> mandel, it's very nice! but we should definitely get the Chuck Norris plugin back into jenkins
<ralsina> we should get a real SSL certificate. And put it under one.ubuntu.com, too ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, +1 on that hehe
<mandel> alecu, and +1000000 for Chuck Norris!
<ralsina> You don't get the Chuck Norris plugin into jenkins. Chuck Norris is in jenkins if he wants to.
<ralsina> mandel: two suns! yay!
<mandel> ralsina, yes, and a 3 one should be there soon, u1-client is an easy fix
<ralsina> having RSS feeds on a jenkins that is locked behind SSO is quite useless :-(
<dobey> welcome to the wonderful world of oauth
<dobey> isn't it awesome?
<ralsina> dobey: yay
<dobey> whee, new u1client uploaded to ubuntu
<dobey> think i'll get lunch, then deal with the libu1 changes and getting rhythmbox-ubuntuone in
<dobey> and then gwibber
<dobey> ralsina: you could write a fairly simply local proxy app which does the oauth bits and gives you the RSS, and have your RSS reader point at it
<ralsina> dobey: I may as well click on the RSS on firefox while authenticated, since that shows it correctly, and look every once in a while
<ralsina> dobey: probably same effort over the next year ;-)
<dobey> eh
<dobey> holy wtf
<dobey> compiz or unity or maybe x now, just really does not like it when you switch to a VT and then back
<dobey> time to switch to twm
<ralsina> dobey: that's X. Depends on the driver
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> alright. lunch time
<dobey> bbiab
<dobey> lol. mandel's mixed metaphors are great
<mandel> dobey, which one?
<mandel> I'm kinda aggressive with the u1-client code today :P
<dobey> the dinosaur egg ... butterfly effect comment
<mandel> hehe
<dobey> wth; i just chose "Classic GNOME" on my laptop… and got unity 2d, seemingly running under compiz
<mandel> dobey, report that as a bug to translations, the probably mean 'classy gnome' http://www.kbear.fm/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/gnome.jpg
<nessita> dobey: surprise! :-P
<dobey> spandex, it's a privelege, not a right.
<mandel> lol
<dobey> at least it wasn't an overfat long-haired leaping gnome though
<nessita> dobey: I think I need your u1client  branch... is it landed?
<duanedesign> mandel: can you run the u1sdtool in Windows?
<dobey> nessita: it's not
<dobey> let me poke at that
<nessita> dobey: awesome, thanks. ANother question: do we know if the twisted version that has your reactor will be, eventually, in P?
<dobey> nessita: i am hoping it will. i'll have to check on that, and do the requested documention update for twisted as well.
<dobey> nessita: if it's not, though, i want to get it in as a patch
<nessita> dobey: right. I was thinking that I may need to upload the tweak twisted yo our O nightlies.... for example, gatox_lunch can no longer run the sso tests :-/
<nessita> dobey: and even though the twisted should be updated officially in trunk, I don't think they'll provide that in older releases, no?
<nessita> officially in P, I meant
<dobey> why is gatox_lunch still running O?
<dobey> the new twisted probably won't get backported, no
<nessita> dobey: he did not have time to update. And there will be more people in O and perhaps N (though they should update, yes)
<nessita> dobey: for example, u1 server guys... or foundations guys, they may migrate in the future
<dobey> nessita: right, and new sso probably won't work on all the old releases
<nessita> dobey: my point is, that when your u1client branch lands that uses the gi reactor, devs will not be able to run the suite anymore if they are not in P, no?
<dobey> well in u1client the tests can be run with the glib reactor instead of gi, but make check doesn't do it
<dobey> u1client has no ui, so having it work with both wasn't as big a problem
<mandel> duanedesign, yes, you can
<duanedesign> aha
<dobey> i wonder what is killing tarmac though
<nessita> dobey: so, u1trial --reactor=glib will work, but make check will only work on P?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well you don't need to pass --reactor to use the glib reactor as it's the default, but yes
<nessita> dobey: ok, if make check will break for systems older than P, we should send an email to the list... or provide the custom twisted in our PPA
<dobey> i am very hesitant about shipping new twisted on older versions of ubuntu in our ppa
<nessita> dobey: any particular reason?
<dobey> it's big and complex and people may be using it for other things, and i don't want to break them
<nessita> dobey: fair enough, would you please send an email to the list letting people know that? (make check will not work on < P, and we don't ship custom twisted to < P because of what you said)
<dobey> what's really going to suck is the whole "let's make trunk of everything work on old ubuntu versions that we have to support"
<nessita> dobey: i know. But that's a problem for 2 weeks from now, approx
<ralsina> dobey: could we ship a copy in a different namespace?
<dobey> i don't want to think about it right now
<ralsina> dobey: fair enough
<dobey> my brain is already starting to implode from the idea of it :)
<nessita> dobey: would you please remind me how can I confirm if I package is in the CD? I remember I should check the MANIFEST file, but can't find it (I'm looking in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/)
<nessita> ah! found it
<nessita> was in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<nessita> hum no
<dobey> you're looking in the wrong place :)
<dobey> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<nessita> dobey: :-)
<dobey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nessita> perfect
<dobey> the .manifest files lists all the packages for each build
<nessita> was checking that python-zope.interface is there, since sso is adding that
<nessita> (as new dep, we may drop it again soon)
<nessita> (just like twisted-web)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> it is there
<dobey> actually, twisted itself depends on it :)
<nessita> yes
<nessita> right
<nessita> but wanted to be 100% sure
<nessita> dobey: I'll start uploading sso now
<dobey> ok
<mandel> twisted does use zope.interface A LOT so we are not to blame :)
<dobey> yes it does
<dobey> the reactors use it :)
<mandel> and protocols etc..
<nessita> dobey: you let me know when u1client is uploaded? I need to confirm, but I think this release of cp depends on u1client for real (not for consistency)
<nessita> dobey: also, question. What would happen if I upload a package where some dependency is higher than the one available in the repo?
<dobey> mandel: hey, i got a proposal too from a spammer. it's in portuguese!
<dobey> nessita: u1client 2.99.3 is uplaoded already
<dobey> nessita: i did it this morning
<nessita> dobey: great, thanks
<dobey> nessita: if you upload and set the dependency on something higher than is currently available, the build will sit in depwait until the new dep is available
<nessita> dobey: ok, and that's ok? or is something I should try to avoid?
<mandel> dobey, is going to be a greeeeeeeeat weekend..
<mandel> where are my frosties? I need sugar!!
<dobey> nessita: it's not horrible, but we should try to avoid it in general
<nessita> dobey: I have another question, if you have a couple of more minutes
<nessita> (re packaging)
<dobey> nessita: sure. i am switching between irc and other terminal and email and launchpad anyway :)
<nessita> dobey: next sso relesae should generate at least 3 binaries (or 4). Do I need to do something special in that case? so far a single source generates a single binary. And I ask rearding procedure, not about adding the .install files
<nessita> 3 or 4 binary packages, I meant
<dobey> nessita: it will build, but not publish, until an admin approves it. it will sit in BIN NEW until approved
<nessita> dobey: do I have to let someone know before that? after that?
<dobey> probably good to poke someone. fwiw, i am about to have the same issue with libu1 and the rb plug-in
<nessita> dobey: ack to that. So, one more: I modified my GPG key so my ubuntu email address is the primary one, but I just saw that the ubuntu-sso-cliemt that I uploaded was under the canonical address :-/ any idea why?
<nessita> and, shall I fix that somehow?
<nessita> (ie making another dput for -0ubuntu2)
<dobey> no, don't need to do that
<nessita> ok, I'm re checking my gpg signature
<dobey> your gpg key isn't the issue
<nessita> and my DEBMAIL as well
<alecu> gatox, nessita, ralsina, dobey: my week would end perfectly if I can get two reviews on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/the-compleat-libsoup/+merge/91481
<alecu> care to help me?
<dobey> DEBMAIL is the issue
<nessita> dobey: ok, found the issue, I changed my DEBMAIL in my PC but not here, already changed
<ralsina> alecu: queued
<gatox> alecu, on it!
<mandel> ok, EOD, EOW for me, oh and EOL
<gatox> mandel, eol?
<mandel> gatox, end of line, a really bad joke
<gatox> jejejejeje
<mandel> really really bad..
<dobey> MCP
<gatox> mandel, in galactica the hybrids say it all the time
 * dobey hits mandel with a light cycle
<mandel> lol
<mandel> all, have a great weekend, if you are in europe, don't leave the house.. i like -10 everywhere but spain where is -1 :P
<dobey> why do i have such a desire to get a second monitor now
<alecu> bye mandel! buenas noches!
<briancurtin2> dobey: three monitors is the best
<dobey> briancurtin: i'll be lucky if i can even find 1 more of this model, let alone 2
<dobey> and i think it's a bit too big to have 3 of them on my desk anyway
<briancurtin> if you ever get four monitors, i will give you a 2x2 stand for free (been trying to get rid of it for 2 years)
<gatox> alecu, +1
<dobey> i doubt i will do that
<ralsina> alecu: your week just ended perfectly. But you still have to work 90 more minutes. Paradox!
<alecu> yay!
<alecu> ralsina, I've just found another bug around there, so I'll do a bit of time travelling.
<alecu> *traveling
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<dobey> meh, i am not going to get to poke at gwibber today either am i :(
<nessita> dobey: guess what! packaging question (last one, I'd guess) :-)
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: so, I uploaded controlpanel, and this was the accepted email: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/828071/
<nessita> dobey: the changed by is correct (@ubuntu.com), but the signed by is @canonical
<dobey> nessita: ok
<nessita> any idea why?
<dobey> nessita: when you reconfigured your gpg key, did you upload the changes back to the keyserver?
<alecu> EOS!
<alecu> bye all!
<nessita> dobey: sorry, power went off thanks to facundo. Awnser is no  :-)
<nessita> dobey: I will upload the changes to the sevrer
<dobey> nessita: ah, that might be why. i never paid attention to that myself. only if the mail says accepted/rejected/pending/whatever :)
<nessita> ;-)
<nessita> dobey: you know how can I update my key in the server?
<dobey> there's some way to send to server in seahorse
<dobey> i think you have to make sure the ubuntu server is selected
<dobey> or i think you can do do gpg --send-to-server --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com or something like that
<ralsina> EOW for me. I will look at things later tonight, so if anyone needs a late review, mail me, I'll do it.
<ralsina> EOW for me. I will look at things later tonight, so if anyone needs a late review, mail me, I'll do it.
<ralsina> oops
<nessita> dobey: that worked :-)
<nessita> dobey: is this ready to re-approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gi-support/+merge/90227
<dobey> nessita: yes, though i haven't sent an e-mail yet :)
<nessita> dobey: I need to propose a branch that depends on that one... shall I approve and you send the email before you eod? I don't think anyone will be running client tests until next week
<dobey> sure
<dobey> man, you'd think it be easier to find a 2 year old lcd monitor, but alas
<gatox> dobey, nessita is having internet issues
<gatox> and EOD for me!
<dobey> gatox: of course. it's that time of day where she has internet issues :)
<gatox> dobey, jejejee right
<nessita> ok
<nessita> net issues!
<nessita> anyways, is EOD for me
<dobey> heh
<nessita> bye all!
<tom95> is there any documentation on how to sync notes with ubuntu one, preferably for vala or c?
<dobey> notes are synced using the snowy api
<dobey> so you'd have to implement that in your app
<dobey> you could use the websync plug-in in tomboy as a reference
<dobey> i don't think there's a c/vala lib to do snowy
<tom95> dobey: uh... are all those files here http://git.gnome.org/browse/tomboy/tree/Tomboy/Addins/WebSyncService required just for ubuntu one note sync or do you know if it can be simpler? :/
<dobey> well i'm sure they're required in tomboy
<dobey> i'mr esure you wouldn't need them in vala, since it's not mono.
#ubuntuone 2012-02-04
<krishnab> Hey folks, I had a question. I researched this but could not find a clear answer. I was a user of live mesh and want to migrate to ubuntu one. In live mesh, I could sync unlimited files for free between computers. Ubuntu one says that it can also sync files, but I was not sure if I have to buy gigabyte packs in order to sync more than 5gb. I am kind of nervous about trying, because I don't want to get charged . . . Any insights, anyone.
<duanedesign> krishnab: the 5GB Plan is Free. beyond that you have 20GB packs available for $2.99/ mo.
<krishnab> Thanks duanedesign. That is what I figured. I guess I have to move to plan B :). Thanks again
<duanedesign> ...or 29.99/ year. If you hit the 5GB limit it just will not sync anymore.
<duanedesign> krishnab: np
<Tm_T> interesting that installing for example ubuntuone-control-panel doesn't bring all the dependencies to have ubuntuone work
<duanedesign> Tm_T: wherre you missing 'ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk' ?
<Tm_T> duanedesign: no, I was missing libsyncdaemon-1.0-1 apparently, ubuntuone-couch and desktopcouch-ubuntuone atleast
<Tm_T> possibly something else too
<Tm_T> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk still fails to work actually
<Tm_T> "loading" says the window, and console ouput is filled with dbus timeouts
<dobey> Tm_T: not sure what you mean by 'work' but libsyncdaemon isn't needed by the control panel or the file sync service itself, to 'work'
<dobey> it's needed by the music store plug-in, and the nautilus extension, for them to work, though
<Tm_T> ah
<dobey> also, file sync deson't require anything relating to couchdb (which we announced we are dropping support for)
<duanedesign> Tm_T: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Tm_T> dobey: I wonder why the ubuntuone-control-panel suggested that it should be installed then (desktopcouch-ubuntuone that is)
<Tm_T> duanedesign: 11.10, Kubuntu though but shouldn't matter
<dobey> Tm_T: if you enable contacts sync in the control panel, it installs it.
<dobey> the gtk control panel is getting replaced soon in 12.04 though
<Tm_T> dobey: I never get that far that I could enable or disable anything
<dobey> Tm_T: what exactly is the problem then? :)
<dobey> oh maybe you are hitting the keyring problem
<dobey> if the kwallet service doesn't expose the fd.o secrets api over dbus, it'll probably fail
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/ubuntuone-controlpanel.png
<Tm_T> dobey: I think it isn't using kwallet but the gnome keyring here for ubuntone
<dobey> hrmm, if you got that far, it could talk to the keyring though
<Tm_T> yes, it asked me the keyring password and all (:
<dobey> maybe ubuntuone-syncdaemon is failing to start?
<Tm_T> I just can't do anything with ubuntuone except run ubuntuone-launch manually and get sync done that way
<Tm_T> so syncdaemon is running currently
<Tm_T> hmmm
<dobey> can you pastebin the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829279/
<dobey> weird
<Tm_T> I am (:
<Tm_T> my other system worked just fine rightaway, but it had ubuntu-desktop installed
<Tm_T> actually, every time I have been using ubuntuone, it has been easy to get it working since early beta
<dobey> i think the timeout is happening either talking to itself, or the syncdaemon
<Tm_T> any way to get it spewing out more detailed debug?
<dobey> though i'm looking at the code, and it's not clear where it's failing
<dobey> well it looks like it's printing debug info, so i don't think so. it would be nice to know what methods were causing the timeouts though
<dobey> :(
<Tm_T> that's exactly what I was looking for, that it would tell for what it was timing out for
<Tm_T> I'll try if getting dbus restarted would make any difference
<dobey> maybe rebooting? i know i have seen people have some very weird issues with dbus lately. a reboot might help, as it'll kill the cache and get things started fresh
<Tm_T> yup, exactly what I'm going to do in a moment
<duanedesign> Tm_T: do you have a ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<Tm_T> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> the control panel seems to do some weird stuff if File Sync is disabled. Looks like from the screenshot yours might be
<duanedesign> Tm_T: does that file have a line  'files_sync_enabled = False'
<Tm_T> duanedesign: it's on, sync works when I run ubuntuone-launch
<Tm_T> duanedesign: nope
<duanedesign> darn
<duanedesign> hmm
<Tm_T> so looks like sync works just fine, I cannot control it though
<dobey> Tm_T: does running "u1sdtool -s" work?
<dobey> i think the problem is the control panel gui trying to talk to the backend
<Tm_T> dobey: seems to work
<Tm_T> "is_error: False" is only negative output (:
<dobey> that's positive ;)
<dobey> no there's no error :P
<Tm_T> I know
<dobey> Tm_T: close the control panel, kill ubuntuone-control-panel-backend, and try to start the control panel again after a few seconds
<Tm_T> "ubuntuone-control-panel-backend: no process found" ...there should be such process? (:
<dobey> yes there should be
<dobey> so that's failing to start i guess :)
<dobey> or it crashed after getting the token from the keyring
<Tm_T> hmm
<dobey> does it work if you restart the control panel?
<Tm_T> nope (haven't rebooted the system yet)
<Tm_T> I'll launch the backend manually?
<Tm_T> gi.RepositoryError: Failed to load typelib file '/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Soup-2.4.typelib' for namespace 'Soup': Typelib version mismatch; expected 4, found 3
<dobey> yeah, try to run it in a terminal and see what happens. /usr/lib/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<Tm_T> interesting
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well that's quite odd
<dobey> you've got gir1.2-soup-2.4 installed?
<Tm_T> nope
<dobey> weird
<dobey> what version of ubuntuone-control-panel do you have installed exactly?
<Tm_T> 2.0.0-0ubuntu1
<dobey> huh
<dobey> python-ubuntuone-control-panel depends on gir1.2-soup-2.4 it seems
<dobey> oh
<dobey> did you have gir1.0-soup-2.4 installed?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> checked that too
<dobey> ok, definitely odd
<Tm_T> yes, it's dependency but yet not installed, this shouldn't happen
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> time to apt-get -f install perhaps? :)
<Tm_T> does none
<Tm_T> nor does reinstalling the python-ubuntuone-control-panel
<Tm_T> oh, now it says gir1.0-soup-2.4 is installed though
<Tm_T> right, I checked gir1.2-soup-2.4 twice before, I clearly need some food
<Tm_T> sorry about that
<Tm_T> now, why it requires certain version if package dependency is ok with something else? does this mean there's some other python package that is actually depending on the newer package, and ubuntuone-control-panel is just a innocent victim?
<dobey> Tm_T: the version error looks like a problem with gobject-introspection
<Tm_T> dobey: hmmm, is it then me or is it bug?
<dobey> Tm_T: have you installed any newer versions of glib or gobject-introspection from a PPA or from source?
<Tm_T> nope
<dobey> Tm_T: well it's not a bug in ubuntuone itself. not sure why exactly it is doing that for you
<Tm_T> finally got KDE built so reboot, brb
#ubuntuone 2012-02-05
<BlessJah> does U1 windows client provide entry in right-click menu, for syncing/publishing files?
<BlessJah> while having 72 nicks, this channel seems to be dead
<duanedesign> BlessJah: hello
<duanedesign> BlessJah: Their is work being done on integration with Explorer in Windows
<duanedesign> you can publish(and stop publishing) a file using the webUI at one.ubuntu.com/files
<BlessJah> duanedesign: thanks
<duanedesign> BlessJah: please come around this time Mon-Fri and you can talk to the Windows developers
<duanedesign> they can probably be more specific then I can about features they are hoping to include in future releases.
<BlessJah> i need dropbox-like service easy enough for atechnical person calling 'adobe' every piece of software and files related to pdf format
<BlessJah> i was wondering wtf does she mean when she says 'adobe' whole week
<duanedesign> BlessJah: sounds like my brother :) He calls PDF and PDF viewers 'Adobe'
<duanedesign> i am always thinking what does ne mean, adobe...photoshop...flash.
<BlessJah> so you know the problem :)
<duanedesign> definitely
<BlessJah> best soft solving my problem would be huge red button
<duanedesign> :D
<BlessJah> "send this file to the internet"
<BlessJah> it should be intelligent enough, to guess what does user mean by 'this file'
<BlessJah> :)
<dobey> duanedesign: whene someone says 'adobe' i just assume they're talking about clay.
#ubuntuone 2013-01-28
<mandel> morning!
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, folks! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-01-29
<mandel> morning!
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-30
<mandel> morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<Lionthinker> question: when I wipe and resintall Ubuntu and load by doc's through de ja dup, does U1 re up/down load docs? or does it recognise them as the same
<rye> Lionthinker: if the file checksum has not changed, the files will not be uploaded/redownloaded
<Lionthinker> rye, where do I find that?
<karni> Lionthinker: What rye meant is, if the file has not changed since, the file content will not be reuploaded to (or redownloaded from) U1.
<Lionthinker> karni, my files haven't changed but they still upload
<karni> rye: ↑ Lionthinker, I doubt they are, but the UI may give you a wrong idication of "something happening"
<Lionthinker> but i only placed my doc photos and vids back and not sys files
<karni> Lionthinker: I don't know what "sys files" are, but I'll let support folks handle this :)
<Lionthinker> karni, who are they
<karni> chaselivingston: Could you look into Lionthinker's problem?
<chaselivingston> Lionthinker: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<Lionthinker> chaselivingston, sure will do now
<chaselivingston> Lionthinker: thanks! that will help us gather details and track the conversation a little more easily
<Lionthinker> chaselivingston, its done
<chaselivingston> Lionthinker: awesome, i'll get back to you asap
#ubuntuone 2013-01-31
<grammoboy> can't I just link directly to a mp3 file? http://blabla/bla.mp3
<grammoboy> so people can 'save as'
<grammoboy> Ubuntuone is slowww
<JamesTait> Morning all! :-)
<jgdx> grammoboy: from ubuntuone? In the "Files" view, click "More" on the file you want to share and then "Publish file"
<grammoboy> jgdx, but then the mp3 plays in the browser
<grammoboy> or is that a browser setting
<grammoboy> no it isn't
<jgdx> grammoboy: you can still "save as"
<grammoboy> jgdx, how
<grammoboy> jgdx, when you only have the link of the file
<grammoboy> jgdx, I know that I as owner can save as, but that's not the queston
<jgdx> grammoboy: depends on the browser, but when the file is playing in the browser: "File" -> "Save page as" or Ctrl/cmd + s
<grammoboy> jgdx, ah I see, thx
<jgdx> grammoboy: you're welcome!
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-02-01
<JamesTait> Happy Friday *and* Happy February, everyone! :-D
<karni> JamesTait: :D Happy one to you, too!
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-02-02
<czajkowski> morning
#ubuntuone 2013-02-03
<czajkowski> whooo I got to meet a jelmer :)
#ubuntuone 2014-01-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day! :-D  http://www.virtual-bubblewrap.com/popnow.shtml
#ubuntuone 2014-01-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Data Privacy Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Freethinkers Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Inane Answering Message Day! :-D
<wrongplace> ubuntu one keeps displaying this message: "getting information, please wait" its been like that since 6 months at least
<wrongplace> tips please
#ubuntuone 2014-01-31
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Chinese New Year! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-26
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Australia Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Cake Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Data Protection Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Curmudgeons Day! :-D
<Spads> JamesTait: Pah.  Happy?
<JamesTait> I'm only happy when I'm grumpy. ;)
<JamesTait> Bah! And now it's snowing!
<davmor2> surely you are grumpy when you are grumpy :P
<davmor2> happy is an other dwarf altogether
#ubuntuone 2015-01-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Fun At Work Day! *8OD
#ubuntuone 2016-02-04
 * rye is nostalgic
#ubuntuone 2017-02-03
<armourz> hi anyone around ?
<armourz> i need to talk about something serious
#ubuntuone 2018-02-04
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vhnecoa: JanC ubot5 Spads ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  giyyecemsa: ralsina sayakb ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tvkitc: verterok higgins ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  svpnag: sayakb ralsina Spads â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  impxm: mthaddon` higgins ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  knixldqz: ubuntulog ralsina mthaddon` â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mfmmpsxv: siel Spads verterok ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vzsayv: higgins pjdc ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  leuerpokjq: ubot5 siel Spads â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  aiwqk: ubot5 mthaddon` ralsina ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<SaDIkaElG5O5IB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qlhaan: Spads ralsina JanC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
